# PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2006)

Ohne Kommentar... #d 

http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=777

Ich könnte echt kotzen, was diese Leute für einen Ärger verursachen... sensationsgeil ohne Ende, keinen Blick für die Gesamtsituation, aber erstmal juristisch motzen.

Kann das evtl. mal jemand im Auge behalten, wie sich dieser Dünnpfiff entwickelt? #h


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

jetzt drehen die ganz durch, die spinnen ja wohl.


----------



## wallerangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hi besser nicht weil dann könnte ich auch :v ist ja echt der hammer was die da so von sich geben .


----------



## esox_105 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Man sollte die alle zusammen in einen Sack stecken, und immer feste draufhauen |smash: , trifft garantiert nie einen verkehrten :q .


----------



## Seebaer (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Glaub jetzt gehts los #d #q #d


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ahhhhhh sie beobachten uns!!!!!!!!|scardie: |scardie: |scardie: 
#h #h #h


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na toll,als hätten wir nicht andere Probleme in Deutschland,als Angler zuverklagen.#q :v


----------



## bodenseepeter (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/7149/ninamed7dy.th.jpg

Was wollen die denn?
Nina Hage released doch auch, in deren Namen!


----------



## theactor (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

HI,

war doch eine Frage der Zeit bis es soweit kommt, dass sie sich Leute, die hier defacto-Gesetzesbruch nach aussen hin fast als "Religion" propagieren, für ihre (ihrerseits kranken) Interessen zu nutzen wissen.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh sie beobachten uns!!!!!!!!|scardie: |scardie: |scardie:
> #h #h #h



Echt eh, ich komm mir auch schon vor wie in "Krieg der Welten" ... |uhoh:


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja, was soll ich dazu sagen?#c Catch&ReleaseIt ist wohl klar das der Gesetzgeber anderer Meinung wie er ist und genauso wird ihm klar sein das es viele Menschen auch anders sehen als er. Wenn er nun seine Meinung, was sein gutes Recht ist, so offen vertritt muss er auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Was in der Pressemitteilung über das Schmerzempfinden sowie über das Gedächtnis steht kann ja wohl auch jeder bestättigen der auf kapitale Fische angelt. Aber die Seite www.fischen-tut-weh.de scheint mir wieder weniger Sachlich zusein. Hier sollten wir mit guten Beispiel vorangehen und in diesem interessanten Trööt sachlich bleiben.#6


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie kann man nur soviel Müll in die Welt setzen?
Die Leute werden immer dreister und denken sie sind Gott.
Eine Seite wie die unsere...wo sich immer mehr Angler zusammentun ist nun ihre Zielscheibe.Wie krank muß man eigendlich sein?

PS: ich denke grad an das Dschungelcamp.War da nicht ein Dirk Bach der bei PETA ist bei und haben sie mit dieser Sendung nicht Kohle ohne Ende gescheffelt?


----------



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Norman-aus-EW schrieb:
			
		

> ... was in der Pressemitteilung über das Schmerzempfinden sowie über das Gedächtnis steht kann ja wohl auch jeder bestättigen der auf kapitale Fische angelt.  ...



Äh, what? Ich denke mal eher, dass jeder halbwegs erfahrene Angler blödsinnige Phrasen wie "Fische sterben nach dem Releasen etc." aus seiner Erfahrung heraus widerlegen kann.

Ansonsten würde ja z.B. das Zurücksetzen untermaßiger oder in Schonzeit befindlicher Fische sinnfrei sein.


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Norman-aus-EW schrieb:
			
		

> Was in der Pressemitteilung über das Schmerzempfinden sowie über das Gedächtnis steht kann ja wohl auch jeder bestättigen der auf kapitale Fische angelt


Wie sollen wir Laien denn etwas bestätigen können, worin sich noch nicht einmal die Wissenschaftler einig sind?#t


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die haben langeweile und wissen nichts besseres zu tun als sich über's zurücksetzen von Fischen aufzuregen . Soll ich denn jeden gefangenen maßigen Fisch , auch die die ich garnicht wollte , töten und dann wegschmeißen weil ich den nicht esse ?
Mensch mensch , geht lieber nach Asien und stoppt die Walfänger liebe PETA.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Onkel Frank schrieb:
			
		

> ... mensch mensch , geht lieber nach Asien und stoppt die Walfänger liebe PETA.



Nöö, das wäre ja aufwändiger und schwieriger. Sich einen einzelnen Angler aus der Menge rauszupicken und den anzukacken macht da mehr Spaß.


----------



## atibandi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

gibt ne ganz einfach lösung:
alle hier im board bekennen sich zum catch and release!!!!
und dann bin ich mal gespannt was dann passieren wird!!!!
meint ihr die verklagen dann jeden einzeln von uns?
das wäre mal ein spass.....


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich denke einfach das PETA sich nun ein Gesetz zu nutze macht was für mich ohne Sinn und Verstand ist.
Wie Pilkman schon sagt...Untermaßige muß ich zurück setzen...Fische die versehendlich in der Schonzeit an den Haken gegangen sind ebenso...große Fische die für ein Verzehr kaum noch geeignet sind und für Fischnachkommen unendbehrlich sind muß ich töten.
Für mich absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Debilofant (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Was muss man sich noch alles von diesen unsäglich verirrten Moralisten bieten lassen??? :e 

Da werden regelmäßig falsche Tatsachen zu Hauf ungestraft in die Welt posaunt und *Menschen auf das Übelste diffamiert*, dass einem der Wunsch nach Wiedereinführung mittelalterlicher Rituale der Selbstjustiz irgendwann nicht mehr verwerflich erscheint, denn adäquate Adressaten, die dafür in Frage kämen, drängen sich ja in letzter Zeit wieder extrem penetrant auf.

So langsam wird es höchste Zeit, dass sich mal die deutschen Anglerverbände entschieden zu den demagogischen Praktiken und Rattenfängermethoden öffentlichkeitswirksam, meinetwegen auch im TV-Format äußern und dem Spuk auch endlich mit juritischer Gegenartillerie Einhalt gebieten! Hoffentlich erkennt man dort, dass die dazu leider auch notwendigen finanziellen Mittel langfristig gar nicht gut genug angelegt sein können! 

Ich mag mir diese niederträchtigen Verunglimpfungen und die Instrumentalisierung der unwissenden Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr länger geben, es ist inzwischen unerträglich, was hier in Deutschland abgeht. 

Ich hoffe nur, der betroffene Boardie kommt aus dieser haarsträubenden Sache sauber raus. 
Debilofant :v


----------



## Pike79 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Oh man, ich bin der Meinung, dass es so langsam reicht!

Wir sollten langsam enger zusammenrücken und der PETA zeigen, wo ihre Grenzen sind!


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke einfach das PETA sich nun ein Gesetz zu nutze macht was für mich ohne Sinn und Verstand ist.
> Wie Pilkman schon sagt...Untermaßige muß ich zurück setzen...Fische die versehendlich in der Schonzeit an den Haken gegangen sind ebenso...große Fische die für ein Verzehr kaum noch geeignet sind und für Fischnachkommen unendbehrlich sind muß ich töten.
> Für mich absoluter Schwachsinn.



Genau so seh ich das auch, nur soweit denken die nicht die sehen nur Tierquälerei ohne uber den rest nachzudenken .
Arme fische, böse Angler finde ich zum :v.


----------



## tamandua (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tja nun, leider haben sie ''uns'', also das Board, offenbar nun als Zielscheibe entdeckt. Der von PETA angegebene Thread mit der Aussage von CatchandReleasIt, alle Fische seien releast worden, gibt leider ein optimales Ziel ab. Vor dem Gesetz wird mit diesen Fotos und der Aussage leider eine Straftat dokumentiert. Über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Aktion der PETAner brauchen wir nicht reden, jeder weiß, was er davon zu halten hat.
Was lehrt uns das? Am besten nicht schreiben, dass man ab und zu auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzt. Macht ja sowieso niemand. Ab und an rutschen uns eben ein paar Fische aus dem Kescher oder sie verabschieden sich, kurz bevor wir sie entnehmen können. Bedauerlich, aber auch Angler haben Pech#c.


----------



## fjord-dusty (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Der in der Pressemitteilung genannte Link ist aber nun wirklich hochinteressant. Siehe auch hier: http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/fishnchurch.php
Da kann ich meinen Sarkasmus wirklich nur noch ganz arg schlecht im Zaum halten... #c


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, das wäre ja aufwändiger und schwieriger. Sich einen einzelnen Angler aus der Menge rauszupicken und den anzukacken macht da mehr Spaß.


Genau so wird`s sein!#6 
P**a (miss)braucht einfach diese kleinen "Erfolge", um sich gegenüber ihren Anhängern gut verkaufen zu können. Gepaart mit einer mehr schlechten als rechten Propaganda, die vielmehr auf Un- und Halbweisheiten denn auf Fakten beruht, stellt diese Art von Vorgehen möglicherweise eine vorzügliche und vor allem leichte Kost für viele ahnungslose, tierliebende Menschen dar.|rolleyes 
Ich freue mich schon heute auf den Tag, an dem P**a mal einige ihrer Abgeordneten als Seniorenköder in unserer Fußgängerzone oder vor dem örtlichen Baumarkteingang postiert. Bisher traf ich dort leider nur halbwegs "normale" Tierrechtler...


----------



## BigEarn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Der in der Pressemitteilung genannte Link ist aber nun wirklich hochinteressant. Siehe auch hier: http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/fishnchurch.php
> Da kann ich meinen Sarkasmus wirklich nur noch ganz arg schlecht im Zaum halten... #c


 
Irre ich mich oder ist der gute Benedetto nicht selber leidenschaftlicher Angler? :q Der fischt nicht nur Menschen sondern auch Flossenträger! 
Zu der PETA Aktion kann ich nur sagen, dass das mal wieder eine typische Aufmerksamkeit erregende Kampagne dieses Haufens Doppelmoralisten ist. 
Für diese natürlich viel einfacher und günstiger als ernsthafte, sinnvolle Aktionen in Sachen Natur und Tierschut zu unternehmen. Hauptsache ist, das Image der "Kämpfer für arme, misshandelte Tiere" mit dem man Unterstützung und finanzielle Mittel einsackt wird aufrecht erhalten. #t 
Wie unglaubwürdig dieser Verein ist zeigt u.a. das oben genannte, schöne Beispiel "Dirk Bach, der als großer Unterstützer von PETA auftritt und gegen entsprechendes Gehalt eine Sendung moderiert, in der Tiere unwaidmännisch getötet oder auch lebendig verspeist werden. 
Leider gelangen viel zu wenig Informationen über diese "guten" Menschen an die Öffentlichkeit, die zu einer realistischen Darstellung dieser Wohltäter führen würden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das Maß ist voll!!! |gr:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Kommentar... #d
> 
> http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=777
> 
> ...



 Moinsen,

leider haben die Petaner in diesem Fall das "Recht" auf ihrer Seite.
Ich meine damit , da es ja diesen § des Bundestierdingens gibt und soweit mir bekannt, auch die meisten Fischereigesetze das releasen untersagen.

Wir können uns nun hier die Köpfe heiss reden über die Aktionen von peta. Ich habe allerdings für meinen Teil die Variante gewählt sie größtenteils zu ignorieren.
... allerdings ist der hinweis ernst zu nehmen, das wir beobachtet werden.

Hatte ich schon längst vermutet und noch länger erwartet.
 In diesem sinne - überlegt gut was ihr postet - Feind liest mit!!

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: @ Dok und Thomas : gibt es die möglichkeit seitens des AB´s das Mitglied, das angezeigt worden ist,zu unterstützen ?


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Norman-aus-EW schrieb:
			
		

> Was in der Pressemitteilung über das Schmerzempfinden sowie über das Gedächtnis steht kann ja wohl auch jeder bestättigen der auf kapitale Fische angelt.


Damit meine ich halt das sich jeder Fisch merkt, ob er nun ausgeschlitzt ist oder als Untermaßiger wieder zurück gesetzt wurde, vom Haken fern zuhalten. Aber jetzt regt euch doch nicht so auf. PETAner freuen sich nur umso mehr. Wie schon tamandua|good: meint kann uns ja mal einer aus den Fingern rutschen.


----------



## BigEarn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> überlegt gut was ihr postet - Feind liest mit!!


 
Oh, wie freue ich mich darauf, diesen Weltverbesserern wöchentlich Fotos meiner releasten Brown Trouts hier im Board vorzusetzen, sobald ich in Neuseeland bin :m


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, wie freue ich mich darauf, diesen Weltverbesserern wöchentlich Fotos meiner releasten Brown Trouts hier im Board vorzusetzen, sobald ich in Neuseeland bin :m


Schäm dich. Ist das nich gesteigerte seelische Grausamkeit? Sie werden sich entsetzt die Haare raufen, weil sie dich rechtlich nicht belangen können. Und wer weiß, vllt gibt es in Neuseeland auch einen Ableger der Peta, der dir dann Plakate schwingend ans Fischwasser folgt, um dein moralisch verwerfliches Tun zu vereiteln. Ich wünsche geruhsamen Urlaub.|muahah:


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Der von PETA angegebene Thread mit der Aussage von CatchandReleasIt, alle Fische seien releast worden, gibt leider ein optimales Ziel ab.


Um dieses Posting geht`s denen also:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1150438&postcount=98

Ok, in der heutigen Zeit sicher nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, solch einen Hinweis unter seine Fangmeldung zu setzen.  Auf der anderen Seite könnte es ja durchaus auch auf legalem Wege zu dieser Handlung gekommen sein. Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, wurden die Fische vermutlich nicht alle am selben Tag gefangen. -Möglicherweise waren einige Fische unerwünschter Beifang beim Hechtangeln. Wer weiß, vielleicht waren die Zander zum besagten Zeitpunkt sogar geschont, oder ein bereits überschrittenes Fanglimit hat den Fänger gezwungen, die restlichen Fische schonend zurück zu setzen.#c  Bleibt nur noch die Frage, inwieweit und ob überhaupt der Fisch zusätzlichen Schaden durch das bloße Fotografieren genommen hat. Die genaue Zeit des unfreiwilligen Landaufenthalts ist im Nachhinein wohl nur schwer nachweisbar, der eventuell entstandene Schaden am Fisch wohl ebenso. Ob der (zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt) gewählte Nickname eines Users unbedingt und in jedem Fall auf dessen tatsächliche innere Einstellung und Handlung am Wasser schließen lässt, bleibt für mich auch fraglich. 
Von der juristischen Seite hab ich nun leider absolut keine Ahnung. Trotzdem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es in einem solchen Fall zunächst noch einiger weiterer Antworten bedarf, um überhaupt ein Urteil fällen zu können...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Um dieses Posting geht`s denen also:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1150438&postcount=98
> 
> Ok, in der heutigen Zeit sicher nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, solch einen Hinweis unter seine Fangmeldung zu setzen.  Auf der anderen Seite könnte es ja durchaus auch auf legalem Wege zu dieser Handlung gekommen sein. Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, wurden die Fische vermutlich nicht alle am selben Tag gefangen. -Möglicherweise waren einige Fische unerwünschter Beifang beim Hechtangeln. Wer weiß, vielleicht waren die Zander zum besagten Zeitpunkt sogar geschont, oder ein bereits überschrittenes Fanglimit hat den Fänger gezwungen, die restlichen Fische schonend zurück zu setzen.#c  Bleibt nur noch die Frage, inwieweit und ob überhaupt der Fisch zusätzlichen Schaden durch das bloße Fotografieren genommen hat. Die genaue Zeit des unfreiwilligen Landaufenthalts ist im Nachhinein wohl nur schwer nachweisbar, der eventuell entstandene Schaden am Fisch wohl ebenso. Ob der (zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt) gewählte Nickname eines Users unbedingt und in jedem Fall auf dessen tatsächliche innere Einstellung und Handlung am Wasser schließen lässt, bleibt für mich auch fraglich.
> Von der juristischen Seite hab ich nun leider absolut keine Ahnung. Trotzdem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es in einem solchen Fall zunächst noch einiger weiterer Antworten bedarf, um überhaupt ein Urteil fällen zu können...


|good: 

Gruss Stephan:m


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Natürlich gilt: ''Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten'' Ich will auch gar nicht vermuten, dass es zu einer Vehandlung, geschweige denn zu einer Verurteilung kommt. Ich bezog mich lediglich auf die Formulierung in diesem Thread, die , nunja, etwas unglücklich gewählt wurde und falsche Rückschlüsse zulässt. Sicherlich wir CatchAndReleasIt jedem glaubhaft versichern können, dass die Fische dringend wieder in ihr Element zurückgesetzt gehörten. Einen Fisch in der Schonzeit entnehmen, so etwas tut man schließlich nicht#c. Auch untermaßige Fische gehören unbeding zurückgesetzt. Er hat sich also gesetzestreu verhalten. Was will man mehr? Solche Bürger braucht der Staat:m.


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na gut, wenn die es so wollen....dann Aug um Auge, Zahn um Zahn!

Ich weiß nicht (aber dafür haben wir sicher Experten im Board), ob die Sache von Dirk Bach und dem Dschungelcamp schon verjährt ist. Wenn nicht, dann Anzeige. Mit etwas Recherche, lassen sich garantiert noch einige andere Straftaten (Hunde einfangen und töten) finden. Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir den Tofuhirnen nicht etwas Verstand entgegen bringen können #6


----------



## froggy31 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

:v  Als ob es in dieser Welt keine anderen Probleme gäbe :v 

Da fragt mich sich welcher Schwachsinn größer ist, die geplante EU Richtlinie
zum Schutz der Aale oder der Kappes ! 

Naja die EU Richtlinie ist noch ne Spur hirnrissiger #q 
Was mag da noch alles auf uns zukommen an Schwachsinnsaktionismus |kopfkrat 

gruß froggy


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Lasst Euch das nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen - man will dort den "vernünftigen Grund" neu definieren sprich umpolen! #q

http://www.peta.de/news/newssample.php?id=777


----------



## Debilofant (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> ob die Sache von Dirk Bach und dem Dschungelcamp schon verjährt ist


Mensch Wodi, wegen seelischer Grausamkeiten muss man doch nicht PETA, sondern RTL auf Schmerzensgeld verklagen :q  oder macht Dich der Bach etwa schon rein optisch irgendwie an, so ganz komisch, dass Dir immer gleich ihbäh, schüttel, würg anders wird??

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

c+r, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage, in unserem aktuellen Magazin, hätten die sich auch mal durchlesen sollen.


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> c+r, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage, in unserem aktuellen Magazin, hätte ndie sich auch mal durchlesen sollen.



Aber nein, nicht doch. Dann wäre die Welt ja auf einmal nicht mehr nur schwarz und weiß, man könnte nicht Vorurteilen anhängen und Anglern an den Karren fahren. Ich bitte dich, so einen Text kannst du doch niemandem dieser Gesinnung zumuten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Thomas, das ignorieren die bewusst aber "andere" wird es sicher mehr interessieren. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Thomas, das ignorieren die bewusst aber "andere" wird es sicher interessieren


Ein Grund für mich das hier reinzustellen))


----------



## Debilofant (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Lasst Euch das nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen - man will dort den "vernünftigen Grund" neu definieren sprich umpolen! #q


 
Und damit wären wir beim Thema Ideologie und dem Versuch, diese in die öffentlichen Säulen dieses Landes zugunsten einer Minderheit zu schleppen. Wenn da auch nur schleichend etwas zuguntsen der PETAner in Bewegung kommt, dann gute Nacht Jungs! Von daher ist wirklich Schluss mit Lustig und alles daran zu setzen, dass man sie erst gar nicht dahin kommen lässt, sich zu einem in Ihren Augen vernünftigen Grund auszulassen und über den "Bösmenschen Angler" mit all den Halb- und Unwahrheiten herzuziehen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Einerseits schreiben die in meinen Augen teilweise absoluten Dummfug, der nur so vor Unwissenheit trieft, auf der anderen Seite (Klugsch..modus an) hab ich vor genau der Entwicklung gewarnt, als es seinerzeit um die Werbetrommel für die beiden bösen Buchstaben ging und davor, dass man es besser hält, wie man es für richtig hält, aber nicht zwingend belehrend, bekehrend und missionierend seine Sicht auch noch öffentlich breit treten sollte (Klugsch..modus aus.)


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,

ich nochmal zum thema peta - 
was mich persönlich am meisten ärgert, ist die Tatsache, das Angler nur als "Fischmörder" gesehen werden.
Wir werden reduziert auf das Töten von Fischen.

Aber, wer hat ein größeres Interesse auf der Basis ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit, das unsere Gewässer sauberer werden und das Ganze drumherum intakt ist.
Ich habe noch keinen petaner bei so einer Tätigkeit beobachten können. 


dafür haben die P´s auch keinen Blick und die von ihnen betriebene Polarisierung sollte uns eigentlich noch stärker zusammen rücken lassen.

Ich gebe aber auch zu bedenken, das eine kleine Gruppe engagierter "Aktivisten" ausreicht um was zu bewegen - z.B. "Setzkescherurteil"

Daher meine Devise: Agieren nicht reagieren !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das ist ja grob. Was wird auf den "Angeklagten" nun zukommen?

Das die PETA nun gegen Privatleute vorgeht....tz

Echt heftig, aber ich meine...es handelt sich hierbei um ein Gesetz und es offen zu brechen und darzulegen halte ich für dumm !

Es gibt halt schlechte Tage, da fällt einem der Fisch zurück ins Wasser oder man bekommt nen Krampf...alles schon passiert.

Naja.....unterschätzt die PETA nicht....sie sind hier, bei uns, in uns....und das schon längst....und sie besitzen das SHINING


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das ganze Ding ist nen Witz. 
Erstens hat jede Staatsanwaltschaft besseres zu tun als sich damit rumzuschlagen ob jemand einen Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht. 
Zweitens ist das Forum anonym und der richtige Name etc. ist nicht sichtbar so das die Anzeige eh gegen Unbekannt ist.
Es könnte natürlich sein das die schleunigst ins Leben gerufene Sonderkomission alle Fotos beim Einwohnermeldeamt checkt oder "Wanted-Dead or Alive" Plakate im ganzen Land verteilt. 

Also Füße still halten, der Kram verläuft im Sande. Ist keinen Satz hier wert.


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Ding ist nen Witz.
> Erstens hat jede Staatsanwaltschaft besseres zu tun als sich damit rumzuschlagen ob jemand einen Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht.
> Zweitens ist das Forum anonym und der richtige Name etc. ist nicht sichtbar so das die Anzeige eh gegen Unbekannt ist.
> Es könnte natürlich sein das die schleunigst ins Leben gerufene Sonderkomission alle Fotos beim Einwohnermeldeamt checkt oder "Wanted-Dead or Alive" Plakate im ganzen Land verteilt.
> ...


 
Im Notfall lassen die die IP herausfinden und sich die Daten vom Provider übermitteln. Echt kranke Sache...wartet mal ab..da haben die Anwälte dieser Welt genug Zeit...für Kinderpornographie, Massenmörder und Psychopathen bleibt da leider nimmer genug davon übrig, da sowas ja akut gefährdend ist, einen Fisch dem Gewässer zurückzugeben...oh...ich habe so nen Hals...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Kein Komentar meinerseits, aber die Versicherung, das C&RIt in allen Belangen
meine vollste Unterstützung bei dieser Geschichte bekommt!

DD​


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass CatchAndReleaseIt uns zumindest grob auf dem Laufenden hält, wenn es ihm irgend möglich ist. Der Unterstützung der allermeisten Boardmitglieder kann er sich gewiss sicher sein. Hoffentlich hat er ein dickes Fell und die Nerven, diese geistigen Flachschüsse gut durchzustehen und der Peta letztlich heimzuleuchten. An letzterer Sache sollten wir Angler generell verstärkt arbeiten.:m
 Der Verein sollte bezüglich einiger Aspekte langsam wirklich mal in die Schranken gewiesen und gewisse Praktiken vermehrt in der Öffentlichkeit angeprangert werden. Stillschweigen und ignorieren ist meiner Ansicht nach inzwischen kontraproduktiv für die Interessen der Angler.


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass CatchAndReleaseIt uns zumindest grob auf dem Laufenden hält, wenn es ihm irgend möglich ist. Der Unterstützung der allermeisten Boardmitglieder kann er sich gewiss sicher sein. Hoffentlich hat er ein dickes Fell und die Nerven, diese geistigen Flachschüsse gut durchzustehen und der Peta letztlich heimzuleuchten. An letzterer Sache sollten wir Angler generell verstärkt arbeiten.:m
> Der Verein sollte bezüglich einiger Aspekte langsam wirklich mal in die Schranken gewiesen und gewisse Praktiken vermehrt in der Öffentlichkeit angeprangert werden. Stillschweigen und ignorieren ist meiner Ansicht nach inzwischen kontraproduktiv für die Interessen der Angler.


 
100% signed !!!

Alles kann man sich dann doch nicht erlauben.


----------



## AndreZ (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte die Anzeige der P..a wenig Erfolg haben da aus dem Threat von Catch&Releaselt die Hindergründe des Zurücksetzens nicht hervorgehen und somit die Beweislage etwas dünn ist. Dazu müsste die P..a schon ans Wasser kommen und jemand dabei erwischen. Ich habe bloß von diesem Verein noch nie jemand am Wasser gesehen. Warum bloß?|kopfkrat |supergri 
#y...... |krach: ......|splat2: 


Gruß
AndreZ


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Meiner Meinung nach dürfte die Anzeige der P..a wenig Erfolg haben da aus dem Threat von Catch&Releaselt die Hindergründe des Zurücksetzens nicht hervorgehen und somit die Beweislage etwas dünn ist



Seh ich eigentlich auch so:
Zudem müssten die ja jeden Einzelfall beweisen können.

Außerdem kann man sich zum c+r bekennen und es trotzdem nicht prakitzieren, da man gesetzestreu ist.

Ob dann im Einzelfall der Fisch während der Schonzeit gefangen und zurückgesetzt werden musste, ob er das Schonmaß nicht hatte und zurückgsetzt werden musste, ob der Fisch überhaupt in Deutschland gefangen wurde und somit unserer Rechtssprechung überhaupt unterliegt, ob es an dem Gewässer vielleicht entsprechende Hegeregelungen gibt etc., da kann vieles sein, was den Angler zum (selbst vielleicht sogar ungewollten) zurücksetzen zwingt (was ich persönlich genauso für bescheuert halte wie konsequentes c+r, aber das ist ja ne andere Debatte).

Allerdings heisst es nicht umsonst:
Auf See und vor Gericht bist Du in Gottes Hand.

In der Juristerei ist nicht gesunder Menschenverstand gefragt, sondern eben juristische "Spitzfindigkleiten".

Peta behauptet ja immer noch, dass Fische Schmerzen/Leiden empfinden, weil es dafür Gutachten gibt. Wie üblich wird aber verschwiegen dass es auch aktuelle anderslautende Gutachten gibt und sich die Wissenschaft in keinster Weise einig ist (Wenn man Teile eines  Tatbestandes verschweigt könnte man das entweder dumm nennen (wenn mans nicht recherchiert) oder man könnte es auch agressiv/gehässig/verlogen nennen, sofern man es weiß und trotzdem nicht berichtet).

Dass Dirk Bach als Peta - Aktivist (aktuell oder gewesener) in entsprechenden Sendungen das Essen lebendiger Tiere "unterstützt", wie hier schon angesprochen, ist eine Sache.

Mich würde aber viel mehr interessieren was die genau mit den Spenden machen.
Liest man den Spendenbericht (soweit sie ihn rausgeben) mal durch, soi ist da nicht zu erkennen, was die konkret für Tiere tun.

Auch dieser Fall hier mit der Anzeige wird ein paar Teuros kosten und ist definitiv nicht für Tiere, sondern gegen Angler.

Man wird sehen was da rauskommt.


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin
Mal ganz kurz angemerkt:
In Deutschland ist die Religionsfreiheit im Grundgesetz verankert und wird jedem hier lebenden zugesprochen.
"Angeln ist meine Religion, folglich darf ich sie auch ausüben!"

Oder sehe ich das jetzt irgentwie "falsch"?

Weiterhin Petri


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Mal ganz kurz angemerkt:
> In Deutschland ist die Religionsfreiheit im Grundgesetz verankert und wird jedem hier lebenden zugesprochen.
> "Angeln ist meine Religion, folglich darf ich sie auch ausüben!"
> ...


 
 Naja, ... sehr weit ausgelegt, deine Religionsfreiheit |rolleyes ... abgesehen davon, dass *keiner* Dir das *Angeln verbietet* #h ... aber Angeln ist auch meine, nenn es ruhig, "Religion"


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Interessant ist doch anzumerken, was @ Aali Barba oben schreibt.

Es wurde hier im Board immer öfters von einigen members angemerkt, dass die zunehmend missionarisch auftretenden C&Rler der Sache und auch den boardies schaden können. In diesem Zusammenhang wurde gerade auch vor Peta-Aktionen gewarnt. Vielleicht hätten die Betreiber des Boards diese Einwände ernster nehmen sollen im Sinne des Schutzes ALLER Boardies (damit meine ich ausdrücklich auch die C&Rler) Wir haben es, was das angeht, eben eher mit Formaljuristen als mit Realisten zu tun ... 
Schade, dass es nun so gekommen ist! Ich wünsche dem Betroffenen alles Gute und bin mir sicher, dass diese groteske Aktion auch gut ausgehen wird.


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ... sehr weit ausgelegt, deine Religionsfreiheit |rolleyes ... abgesehen davon, dass *keiner* Dir das *Angeln verbietet* #h ... aber Angeln ist auch meine, nenn es ruhig, "Religion"


Moin
Läuft es nicht im Endeffekt darauf hinaus!
Habe ich die Peta's falsch verstanden?
Sie sind doch ganz eindeutig gegen den Fischfang!
Gegen den Fischverzehr!
Also auch gegen die Sportangler!
Also auch gegen uns!
Sie wollen mir und uns und allen und so das *Angeln verbieten.*

Habe ich nen Gedankenfehler?!

Weiterhin Petri


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollen mir und uns und allen und so das *Angeln verbieten.*
> 
> Habe ich nen Gedankenfehler?!
> 
> Weiterhin Petri


 
Ganz sachlich gesehen, kann PETA uns das Angeln nicht verbieten ...
aber darauf schauen, wie wir es machen


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Läuft es nicht im Endeffekt darauf hinaus!
> Habe ich die Peta's falsch verstanden?
> Sie sind doch ganz eindeutig gegen den Fischfang!
> ...



Nein, grundsätzlich nicht. 

Nur fängt die PETA halt da an, wo man gesetzlich den Hebel ansetzen könnte. Dass sie gegen alles, was mit Tierverwertung zu tun hat, vorgehen würde, ist dabei aber unbestritten... das ist nun mal deren kranke Linie.

Gras schreit halt nicht.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Vielleicht hätten die Betreiber des Boards diese Einwände ernster nehmen sollen im Sinne des Schutzes ALLER Boardies



Da bis dato in keinster Weise geklärt ist (weder vor höheren Gerichten noch bei den unteren Gerichten gab es solche Urteile, die einen Angler wegen zurücksetzen verurteilt hätten) dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen (kommt im Einzelfall ja immer erst mal auf die jeweiligen Umstände an) strafbar ist, besteht dazu keinerlei Anlass.

Dass PETA meint, dass grundsätzlich das zurücksetzen strafbar sei, ist deren Meinung, die bis dato juristisch in keinster Weise zu halten ist. 

Sowenig wie die "wissenschaftlichen" Behauptungen" dieser Organisation zum Thema "Schmerz/Leidempfinden bei Fischen", wo sich die Wissenschaft ja selber nicht einig ist, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Siehe dazu auch den Artikel zum Thema im aktuellen Magazin:
*Klick hier>>> *

Zudem hat jedes Mitglied das Recht im Rahmen der geltenden Boardregeln seine Meinung frei zu äußern und ist somit auch für seine Beiträge verantwortlich.

Dass dies im Falle der immer wieder stattfindenden c+r - Diskussionen auch zu solchen Anzeigen führen könnte, darauf wurde im Forum schon des öfteren bei diesen Diskussionen hingewiesen.

Nun hat zwar PETA mal Anzeige erstattet, abzuwarten bleibt ob ein Staatsanwalt auf Grund der zur Verfügung stehenden Fakten überhaupt eine Ermittlung einleitet, zumal ja in keinmster Weise geklärt ob die angesprochenen "Beweisfotos" z. B. überhaupt in Deutschland gemacht wurden, ob es gerade Schonzeit war, ob im Rahmen eines Hegeplanes das zurücksetzen verlangt wurde etc. (was ja nur die "harten" Fakten betrifft, die geklärt werden müssten).

Ob darüberhinaus z. B. das zurücksetzen der Fische auch erlaubt sein könnte, wenn der Fisch z.B. zu groß ist für den Haushalt des Anglers ohne damit gegen den §17 zu verstoßen, ist ine ganz andere Frage und in keinster Weise generell geklärt.

Somit ist eigentlich zu wünschen dass das mal vor auch höheren Instanzen durchgefochten wird, da im Grunde die Position von PETA rechtlich schwer zu halten sein dürfte.

Weitere interessante Links:
Position des DAV.
Aufsatz von Kai Jendrusch:
Agrar- und Umweltrecht
Magazinartikel zur Fischerökologie, warum man große (Laich)Fische zurücksetzen sollte.

Im aktuellen Heft des ESOX wird ebenfalls über das Thema beschäftigt. Der Deutsche Fischereitag am 7. Juni in Schwerin hat das Thema ebenfalls auf der Tagesordnung.


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, grundsätzlich nicht.
> 
> Nur fängt die PETA halt da an, wo man gesetzlich den Hebel ansetzen könnte. Dass sie gegen alles, was mit Tierverwertung zu tun hat, vorgehen würde, ist dabei aber unbestritten... das ist nun mal deren kranke Linie.
> 
> Gras schreit halt nicht.  :q


Moin
Na gut ich gebe mich geschlagen.
Habt schon recht, lasse mich von meiner Bestimmung eh nicht abhalten.

Zu deinem letzen Satz, muss ich hinzufügen das es aber zumindestens knistert!

Petri


----------



## Chani04 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo, 

hmmm was soll man dazu noch sagen?
Denke das Thomas das richtig gut schon getan hat.
Peta muss erst mal Beweisen, das die Fische nicht in der Schonzeit und auch Deutschland gefangen worden sind.
Hmmm was ich sonst noch dazu sage?
Werde wohl dreifach Überlegen was ich die nächste Zeit so über mein Hobby schreibe und genau das finde ich am Traurigsten.
Denke nicht das wenn wirklich Anzeige erstattet werden sollte diese weit kommen wird, ein guter Anwalt würde das schnell beenden, aber ich finde es beunruhigend das wenn ich vielleicht mal schreibe das ich nen Fisch gefangen habe, den ich wieder Released habe, das ich dann mit ner Anzeige rechnen muss ggf.

Wäre vielleicht auch mal gut, wenn der Betreffende sich auch mal dazu äußert, wenn er den mal was Schriftlich bekommen haben sollte.

gruß
Germaine


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Thomas
grundsätzlich bin ich mit deiner obigen Aussage dakor.

Jedoch sehe ich in den Postings zwei getrennte Aspekte, die für sich betrachtet werden müssen und die hier in der Argumentation noch vermischt werden.
Ich trenne für mich die Diskussion:
1. Liegt hier überhaupt ein Verstoss gegen das Tierschtzgesetz vor (also Schonzeit, Deutschland, Mindestmass usw)

und 
2. dem Aspekt, wie ist es gerichtlich  überhaupt geregelt ist (wobei die von dir zitierten Artikel nur Argumente der späteren gerichtlichen Überprüfung seien könne, derzeit aber noch nicht berücksichtigt sind, da es nur Aussgen und Meinungen darstellen (oder sehe ich das falsch?))

Aus zweiterem ergibt sich sicherlich:
Ist ist erwünschenswert und dringend nötig, dass endlich die rechtliche Lage das Zurücksetzens geklärt wird und damit auch das Tierschutzgesetz im Wortlaut "rechtsverbindlich" kommentiert.

PS: Und wegen des derzeitigen Fehlen der Rechtssicherheit habe ich eben meine Aussage hinsichtlich der Vorsicht hier im Board gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

zu 1.: 
Genau das ist die Frage
zu 2.:
Es ist bis dato überhaupt nix gerichtlich geregelt.

Richtig, die zitierten Artikel sind genauso zu werten:
Als Sammlung von Argumenten und Meinungen, auch wissenschaftlich/juristisch, die allerdings zu ganz anderen Schlüssen kommen als die PETA`s, daher wird ein Grundsatzurteil zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt nicht zu vermeiden sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Thomas

auch wenn wir in der Sache wohl überseinstimmen, also Punkt 1 und 2 isoliert betrachtet,
so reden wir meines Erachtens doch leider aneinander vorbei  .

Mir geht es um die Punkt 1 und 2 vermischende Argumentation mancher Postings.

Es ist menschlich, zuerst eine Sache zu überprüfen und dann, wenn nicht zu meinen Gunsten, die zweite Sache anzuzweifeln, aber MEINER Erfahrung nach nicht zweckdienlich, da sie in der Logik kontraproduktiv sein kann.
Entweder ich verstoße NICHT gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, weil ich deren Ausnahmen (Schonzeit usw) in Anspruch nehme oder auch nicht in deren Geltungsbereich falle (Auslandsfang), dann aber besteht durchaus die Tendenz anzunehmen, dass ich es anerkenne im Sinne "sinnvoll verwerten", also sonst NICHT zurücksetzen ...
oder aber ich zweifle das Gesetz an sich an (z.B. mit Deine zitierten Artikel und Meinungen), dann aber darf ich nicht AUCH nach Punkt 1 versuchen zu argumentieren .

Für MICH ist alleine nach Punkt 2 zu dikutieren der Sache dienlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Für MICH ist alleine nach Punkt 2 zu dikutieren der Sache dienlich.



Einverstanden, dann nochmal:
Es gibt dazu keine gerichtliche Regelung.

Das heißt ganz klar:
Ob man mit dem zurücksetzen in welchem jeweiligen (Einzel)Falle gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst, ist definitv nicht geklärt.



> oder aber ich zweifle das Gesetz an sich an (z.B. mit Deine zitierten Artikel und Meinungen),


Oder anders gesagt (man zweifelt nicht das Gesetz, sondern die Auslegung durch PETA an, sind zweierlei Dinge):
Sofern ein Angler einen Fisch zurücksetzt kann er dies durchaus im Einklange mit dem Tierschutzgesetz tun (siehe dazu die verschiedenen Argumentationen aus Punkt 1), dies bedarf dann letztlich der gerichtlichen Klärung, wenn andere (in diesem Falle PETA) eine andere juristische Auffassung vertreten und versuchen durchzusetzen.

Bis zu einer evtl. Verurteilung (wobei dann im Einzelfalle abzuwarten wäre wie das Urteil sowie die Begründung lautet) und gegebenenfalls abzuwartenden, weiteren Verhandlungen vor höheren Gerichten (bis hin zum Verfassungsgericht), muss letztlich der Angler selber entscheiden (und auch die Verantwortung dann dafür tragen) ob und in welchem Falle er einen gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzt (abgesehen von den Fällen in denen er zurücksetzen *MUSS* (Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Hegeplan etc.)).


----------



## noworkteam (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

moin,,

ganz unabhängig vom thema "angler und peta"....

trinkt ihr milch ???? klick mich

für mich fallen die kampagnen unter bio-fanatismus, "ihr seid anders, ihr esst anders, ihr gehört nicht zu uns sondern vor ein strafgericht"....








wer lässt sich denn mal die ausführliche bilanz von peta deutschland zuschicken ???

toi toi toi dem betroffenen boardie


gruss

noworkteam...

ich entwerf mir jetzt mal ein passendes t-shirt für die sommertage an der küste /boot ala " 

*CAUTION*
*DONT TOUCH ME *
*i´m a sportfisher*
*i´m a killer*
*better go away*​


----------



## sundfisher (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

gut dass es PETA noch nicht in der Anfangszeit der Menschen gab denn dann wären wir alle ausgestorben. Jäger und Sammler so fing es an und so wird es wohl immer bleiben. P. sollte vielleicht einmal den Dialog suchen anstatt Einzelgespräche zu führen und Schmäh und Hetzbriefe an Medienwirksame Institutionen zu schicken.


----------



## fishcatcher (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich finde auch es ist ein riesen Hammer der da zuschlägt, von so genannten Tierschützern. Aber was mich am meisten daran stört ist, das man uns als Persönlichkeit aufs tiefste beleidigt und uns so darstellt als ob wir nichts anderes zu tun hätten als Fische zu fangen, sie dem grösst möglichen Stress auszusetzen und sie dann nur so zum Spass wieder rein zu schmeissen damit sie ja auch daran sterben.
Ich würde gerne mal sehen wie die Gewässer aussehen würden wenn es keine Angler, keine Vereine geben würde die sich in ihrer Freizeit um den Erhalt und die Pflege kümmert. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich diese sogenannten Tierschützer daran gerne die Finger schmutzig machen, denn ich habe noch keinen Tierschützer bei einer freiwilligen Säuberungsaktion eines Gewässers gesehen.
Das ist alles was ich dazu sage, verzeiht wenn ich vieleicht ein weing zu dick auftrage aber ich bin es echt leid mich immer für mein Hobby rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> moin,,
> 
> ganz unabhängig vom thema "angler und peta"....
> 
> ...


Moin 
Ich hoffe inständig das das T-Shirt nen Scherz ist! Bitte!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Oder anders gesagt (man zweifelt nicht das Gesetz, sondern die Auslegung durch PETA an, sind zweierlei Dinge):
> Sofern ein Angler einen Fisch zurücksetzt kann er dies durchaus im Einklange mit dem Tierschutzgesetz tun (siehe dazu die verschiedenen Argumentationen aus Punkt 1), dies bedarf dann letztlich der gerichtlichen Klärung, wenn andere (in diesem Falle PETA) eine andere juristische Auffassung vertreten und versuchen durchzusetzen.


 
Mag sein, aber der Angler muss zumindest beweisen, wie er dem Tierschutzgesetz Rechnung getragen hat in einer höheren Wertigkeit
als der § 16/17 (sinngemäß: Zufügen von unnötigen Leid und Schmerzen).

Die Überlegung ist also: *Was könnte das alles denn sein? *(außer eben nach Punkt 1).
Lass uns Argumente finden ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Man könnte die PETA - Anhänger auch böswillig als "Euthanasieanhänger" titulieren (was ich ausdrücklich nicht mache):

Denn sie unterscheiden zwischen lebenswertem Leben (Tiere) und lebensunwertem  Leben (Pflanzen).

Tiere muss man schützen, Pflanzen darf (soll) man essen.

Wo aber ist der Unterschied zwischen pflanzlichen und tierischem Leben??

Die"Empfindungsfähigkeit"??

Da gibts doch auch Untersuchungen das Pflanzen bei entsprechender Musikberieselung besser wachsen, also nach PETA - Denkweise doch eigentlich auch eine Art "Empfinden" haben müssen.

Wo wäre also der Unterschied dabei, ob man zu seiner Ernährung Fleisch oder Pflanzen tötet?

Interessant wäre für mich auch die Frage, wie die PETA - Anhänger damit umgehen, dass zigfach Leben vernichtet wird (Viren, Bakterien etc.) um Menschen das Leben zu retten. Eigentlich dürfte also kein PETA - Anhänger zum Arzt gehen.

Das Schlimme für mich dabei:
Ich denke dass viele PETA - Anhänger in gutem Glauben diese Organisation unterstüzen ohne sich Gedanken um deren tatsächliche Ziele und/oder Vorgehensweisen zu machen.

Nicht umsonst nennt sich PETA ja auch "Tierrechtsorganisation":
PETA ist ja meines Wissens auch nicht (wie dagegen z.B. Jagd- und auch Angelverbände) nach § 29 BNatSchG ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband.

Es geht ja scheinbar laut Selbstverständnis von PETA nicht um den Schutz von Tieren oder Natur, sondern um deren Recht (woher sich das auch immer ableiten mag, und wer auch immer sich anmaßt dieses für die gesamte Fauna/Flora/Welt/Menschheit zu formulieren (ob die auch die Tiere gefragt haben??).


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Mag sein, aber der Angler muss zumindest beweisen, wie er dem Tierschutzgesetz Rechnung getragen hat in einer höheren Wertigkeit
> als der § 16/17 (sinngemäß: Zufügen von unnötigen Leid und Schmerzen).


In Deutschland muss der Staatsanwalt in diesem Falle dem Angler beweisen, dass er gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat, nicht der Angler seine Unschuld.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob darüberhinaus z. B. das zurücksetzen der Fische auch erlaubt sein könnte, wenn der Fisch z.B. *zu groß ist für den Haushalt des Anglers* ohne damit gegen den §17 zu verstoßen, ist eine ganz andere Frage und in keinster Weise generell geklärt.


Könnte für den normalsterblichen Angler, welcher lesen und denken gelernt hat, als "vernünftiger Grund" bezeichnet werden!? #h


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte für den normalsterblichen Angler, welcher lesen und denken gelernt hat, als "vernünftiger Grund" bezeichnet werden!? #h


Moin,
 ist zumindestens nen gutes Agument, meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland muss der Staatsanwalt in diesem Falle dem Angler beweisen, dass er gegen das Gesetz verstoßen hat, nicht der Angler seine Unschuld.


 
Leider nicht ganz so einfach in der Praxis, z.B. denke man an die Anzeige wegen des Gebrauchs des Setzkeschers. Da hat auch der Angler über eingeschaltete Gutachter seine "Unschuld" beweisen müssen, sonst hätte der Staatsanwalt seine Anzeige, seine Meinung/Sichtweise problemlos gegen den betroffenen Angler durchgebracht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Könnte für den normalsterblichen Angler, welcher lesen und denken gelernt hat, als "vernünftiger Grund" bezeichnet werden!? #h


 
Wir haben es hier leider nicht mit Anglern zu tun (zumindest bei PETA nicht, bei Staatsanwaltschaft/Richter besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit  )


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben es hier leider nicht mit Anglern zu tun (zumindest bei PETA nicht, bei Staatsanwaltschaft/Richter besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit  )


Daher schrieb ich ja auch *Angler*, denn wenn "die" Worte verdrehen möchten, dann sollen sie es ruhig machen.


----------



## Baitbuster (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Um ehrlich zu sein ist das ja der gößte schwachsinn den ich je gehört hab#q 
Die müsste man ma frgen was das soll, sie ham keine ahnung von nix aber reden irgent etwas von tierschutz, dabei angelt doch jeder 2. aus diesem verein von denen |peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> aber reden irgent etwas von tierschutz,


Nicht von Tierschutz!!
Von Tierrecht!!

Glaube allerdings nicht dass von solchen Leuten jemand angelt, sollten sie vielleicht mal machen um etwas entspannter auf die Welt zu sehen.


----------



## noworkteam (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

je mehr ich mich über peta informiere, desto größer werden meine sorgen.

hoffe,das wenn ich mal nachts beim angeln umdrehe, nicht die "peta-squad" zu besuch kommt... ,.., ich fahr dann noch mal lieber mit dem kutter raus|wavey: 

[Bild editiert by Thomas9904]

schuldigung und asche auf mein haupt...

guckst du selber hier  , ich weiss ich hab ein ausgefallenen humor...

gruss

noworkteam...


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht von Tierschutz!!
> Von Tierrecht!!



Was immer das Herrlichste an der verkorksten Argumentation dieser Leute ist. Wenn sie versuchen, deutlich zu machen, warum denn Tierschutz absolut zu verteufeln, Tierrechtsarbeit aber die Krone aller Bemühungen für Tiere ist. Da offenbart sich deren Doppelmoral aufs Beste und Amüsanteste. Bedauerlich ist nur, dass sie das dann in der Regel nicht einsehen wollen. Ich kann da von Diskussionen berichten, in denen sich Petaner und andere Tierrechtler meiner Meinung nach so bis auf die Knochen blamiert haben, dass es eine wahre Freude war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ noworkteam:
Bitte Urheberrechte beachten und einen Link zum Bild setzen, aber nicht das Bild selber reinsetzen (auch wenns woanders im Netz schon öffentlich ist), editiere das daher mal.


----------



## Student (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ist erwünschenswert und dringend nötig, dass endlich die rechtliche Lage das Zurücksetzens geklärt wird und damit auch das Tierschutzgesetz im Wortlaut "rechtsverbindlich" kommentiert.



Lest euch mal diesen Artikel durch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/112/

Und eine ganz grundsätzliche Frage: Ohne persönliche Daten oder wenigstens die IP können die schlecht einen "Foren-User" per Nickname anzeigen...allenfalls eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Und das will ich sehen, wie eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen C&R ernst genommen wird |kopfkrat

Also Ball flach halten, bisher riecht das nur nach heißer Luft und Provokation.

Mfg

Student


----------



## interloper (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Nicht von Tierschutz!!
> Von Tierrecht!!


Ganz richtig!!!
Ich hatte mal versucht mit denen kontakt aufzunehem ob man nicht gemeinsam was für die Aale machen könnte (Ja ich bin ein seeeeeeehr gutgläubiger Mensch)

Ich bekam nur eine antwort es geht ihnen nicht um Artenschutz sondern um Indivieduenschutz (schreibt man das so?)

Jaja aber die Aale quälen sich ja nicht wenn sie in eine Turbine geraten...
Ich bin mir sicher das es den Glasaalen spass macht gefangen zu werden...

-.-

Naja aber ich sag dazu nichts mehr.

Gruß Marcel

PS: Mir rutschen auch öfter nen Paar Fische aus den Fingern....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

So, jetzt seht ihr inwieweit ignorieren hilft! :g 

Die sind auch unter uns (den Lesern), weil das Forum halt öffentlich und einsehbar ist. Carp4fun et.al. sollten wohl auch mal schleunigst den Namen überprüfen !? |wavey: 

Aber zu dem ganzen PETA-getue fällt mir nur ein Urteil ein:
Die Dekadenten sind Todfeinde des Lebens und der Natur, genau wie etwa die die Giftabwasserproduzenten oder Raubbauer an Natur und Lebewesen. Einem Angler, der sich der Natur und dem Leben aller Wesen und auch Pflanzen verpflichtet fühlt und danach handelt, ist klar was ihm feindlich ist.

Und Pflanzen sind nun mal noch der wesentlichere Teil der Natur, denn alle Tiere incl. Menschen können nur zu Gnaden (Verzehr) der Pflanzen und Algen etc. leben, und darum sind diese auch sehr sorgsam zu behandeln - gerade in der Arterhaltung, aber auch dem Respekt gegenüber dem Individiuum. Wenn da jemand Pflanzen als beliebiges unwertes Verbrauchsgut betrachtet, befindet der sich außerhalb jedes Naturschutzgedankens und zeigt seine mangelnde Einsicht in die Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich habe den Herrschaften mal folgende Mail geschickt, bei deren Formulierung ich mich sehr, sehr, sehr zurückgehalten habe.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,   

 Ihnen ist hoffentlich klar, dass Sie sich mit ihrer Klage gegen ein Mitglied des Anglerboards ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten haben. 
 Seit Jahren währt sich die Anglerschaft gegen das im Tierschutzgesetz  indirekt verankerte Verbot von Catch & Release.   
 Dies führt dazu, dass ab einem gewissen Alter praktisch nicht mehr für  den Verzehr geeignete Fische wie z.B.   
 Karpfen, getötet werden müssen, obwohl viele Angler sie gern  zurücksetzen würden.   
 Catch&Release wird traditionell nur bei sehr robusten Arten angewandt,  in der Praxis im Süßwasser eigentlich bei keiner   
 maßigen Fischart außer dem Karpfen. Dieser trägt bei vernünftiger  Behandlung auch keine Verletzungen bis auf die   
 Hakenwunde davon, die sehr schnell abheilt.   
 Vermehrungsfreudige Fische wie o.g. Art nicht zu beangeln, ist in  unseren heutigen Wirtschaftsgewässern keine   
 Alternative. Erstmal sind viele Fischarten nicht gezielt und an "anderen  vorbei" zu beangeln.   
Zweitens würden viele Gewässer sehr schnell kippen, ohne den FÜR STAAT UND ANDERE BÜRGER KOSTENLOSEN Einsatz der Angler, die vor Allem im Sinne des Naturschutzes agieren. 
 Wie leben nicht mehr im Urwald, wo sich alles von selbst reguliert.   
Alle unsere Kultur-, Wirtschafts- und Erholungsflächen, auch die Gewässer, sind schon vor Jahrzehnten unrettbar verändert worden, so dass es ohne ein Eingreifen unsererseits schon bald kein Leben mehr in diesen Biotopen geben würde. 

Ein anderes Denken ist blauäugig und kontraproduktiv, egal, wie edel Ihnen Ihre Motive auch vorkommen mögen. Ob Sie es glauben oder nicht, ich verstehe Ihre Motive. Allerdings hat Ihre Organisation schon lange den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Wachen Sie auf! Zeigen Sie Einsicht und ziehen Sie die Klage zurück.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,   

 Ihr   
 Christian Fricke   
C666F@web.de


----------



## doggie (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Herrschaften mal folgende Mail geschickt, bei deren Formulierung ich mich sehr, sehr, sehr zurückgehalten habe.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Christian,

ich bin mir sicher damit hast Du alle Probleme gelöst...#d 

Mann, Mann, Mann.....

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Carp4fun et.al. sollten wohl auch mal schleunigst den Namen überprüfen !? |wavey:


Dieser Gedanke kam mir auch schon für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde in den Sinn!#t  Hab ihn dann aber wieder verworfen, weil`s wichtigere Sachen auf der Welt gibt. Außerdem gibt`s für meinen Nick mindestens ein Dutzend verschiedene Interpretationansätze...:m


----------



## Student (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibt`s für meinen Nick mindestens ein Dutzend verschiedene Interpretationansätze...:m



Karpfen essen kann ja auch Spaß machen, oder? Und auch wenn es PETA nicht schmeckt (Achtung: Wortwitz |supergri), das ist rechtlich unbedenklich...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob darüberhinaus z. B. das zurücksetzen der Fische auch erlaubt sein könnte, wenn der Fisch z.B. zu groß ist für den Haushalt des Anglers ohne damit gegen den §17 zu verstoßen, ist ine ganz andere Frage und in keinster Weise generell geklärt.


 
das ist eine vernüftige Argumentation, die verfolgt und bestärkt werden muss;

und jetzt das :



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Herrschaften mal folgende Mail geschickt, bei deren Formulierung ich mich sehr, sehr, sehr zurückgehalten habe.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


 
Ist dies zweckdienlich? Irgendwie widersprechen sich doch die Angler hier oder geben sogar nun PETA, was die Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes angeht, sogar Recht (zumindest läßt sich der Brief auch so interpretieren, wenn man möchte und PETA wird es wollen)!

Deswegen meinte ich einige Postings vorher, dass wir einige gemeinsame Argumente finden sollten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wenn PETA (angeblich) für die "Rechte der Tiere" eintritt, habt Ihr Euch schon mal überlegt, warum sie dann  Angler zwingen wollen, dass man Fische tötet???

Kann man nur froh sein, dass die nicht für Menschenrechte eintreten, das könnte ein Massaker geben bei so einem Ansatz ))


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und schuld sind unsere deutschen Gesetze wo der Schwachsinn verankert ist, ich angle in Frankreich (überwiegend, nicht ausschliesslich), da ist C&R kein Thema, teilweise sogar Vorschrift (Karpfen).
Auch Fischerprüfung, Köderfisch etc. alles kein Ding.
Nunja das hilft unserem Boardie nicht weiter, aber sonst fällt mir dazu nichts ein.
Ich denke die PETA sät Wind...wie das enden wird ist bekannt.


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Onkel Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Herrschaften mal folgende Mail geschickt, bei deren Formulierung ich mich sehr, sehr, sehr zurückgehalten habe.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Moin
Meinen Respekt, gut formuliert!
Aber "ankommen" wird er in nicht,zumindestens nicht in ihren Köpfen!

(Jetzt habe ich doch glatt meine Rede vergessen, mist villeicht kommt' mir noch mal)


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn PETA (angeblich) für die "Rechte der Tiere" eintritt, habt Ihr Euch schon mal überlegt, warum sie dann  Angler zwingen wollen, dass man Fische tötet???
> 
> Kann man nur froh sein, dass die nicht für Menschenrechte eintreten, das könnte ein Massaker geben bei so einem Ansatz ))


Für Wahr, möchte ich jar nicht zu ende denken!


----------



## Fisch1000 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

AAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAA!!!!
Ich hab es!!! PETA ist eine Tierversuchsorganisation!!! Sind eigentlich ganz klug!! Die machen illegale Tierversuche und tun mit ihren bewusst hirnlosesten und dümmsten Berichten so, als ob sie eine fanatische Tierliebhaber Organisation wäre. Das sie uns Angler an den Kragen wollen ist nur reiner Zufall!!! Während wir uns hier über diese kranken Texte beschweren füttern die schon wieder einen Pudel mit Medikamenten#q . 
Und an CATCHANDREALEASEIT: Petri Heil zu den schönen Zandern!!!
Und zu den PETA Bossen:   Immer schön Testen :#2: 
Und zu den ernsthaften PETAs: |peinlich |abgelehn |muahah: :c #c 

Fisch1000


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Für Wahr, möchte ich jar nicht zu ende denken!



Jo, nech)

Könnte mir da schöne Artikel als Pressemeldung vorstellen:

*Tierrechtsorganisation zwingt Angler zum Fische töten*

oder:
*PETA meint: Nur tote Fische haben Recht(e)*

oder:
*PETA will Angler zu Killern machen*

Nun gut, das ist nicht gerade unser Stil, erinnert mich aber stark an manche Veröffentlichung die ich über (nicht von) Angler lesen musste ))


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hab jetz nich alles gelesen, aber schreibe (oder zitiere) hier trotzdem wat:


> Auch sind Fische keine „Erbsenhirne“. Zu dieser Einsicht gelangten drei Forscher der Universitäten Edinburgh, St. Andrews und Leeds. Brown, Laland und Krause schrieben im Journal "Fish and Fisheries", dass das Image von Fischen als hauptsächlich von Instinkten getriebenen Tieren korrigiert werden müsse. Vielmehr verfügen sie über "soziale Intelligenz, machiavellistische Manipulationsstrategien, stabile Traditionen und kennen Bestrafung und Versöhnung". Jüngste Forschungen weisen auch auf ein "Sozialprestige" bei Fischen hin und zeigen, dass Fische über ein "bemerkenswertes Langzeitgedächtnis" verfügen.


Sind diese Leute (^^) nich gegen Tierversuche?? Das hakt ja an allen Ecken und Enden!!!


----------



## hardliner (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die Peta hat doch ihr eigentliches Ziel schon erreicht oder?
Mit der komischen Anzeige hat der komische Laden wieder die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen.
Unmöglich sowas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Die Peta hat doch ihr eigentliches Ziel schon erreicht oder?


Kann man auch anders sehen (diese Sichtweise bevorzuge ich):
PETA verschafft uns Aufmerksamkeit )))

PS:
Auch mal das überlegen:
PETA wirbt mit einer Million Mitgliedern weltweit, alleine in Deutschland gibt es (je nach Erhebung) zwischen 2 bis über 4 Millionen Angler!!


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich empfehle allen Interessierten die Lektüre über Speziesismus. Das ist nämlich der Grundstein, auf dem sich die gesamte Argumentation von Tierrechtlern aufbaut. Eingefleischte Tierrechtler gefallen sich darin, sich als Antispeziesisten zu bezeichnen. Wer verstehen will, wie diese Leute ticken, der lese sich mal zum Thema ein.
 Bei Wikipedia ist zum Thema Speziesismus alles schön erklärt, die Doppelmoral ''antispeziesistischer'' Menschen wird vortrefflich entlarvt. Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Damit kann man diese Leute, wenn man mal in die bedauerliche Lage kommen sollte,mit ihnen zu diskutieren, an den Haxen packen. Sie ziehen sich letztlich auf Ethik zurück. Und die, egal was manche denken, kann nunmal in einem gewissen Rahmen jeder für sich bestimmen.

Hier der Link. Sollte man sich wirklich mal durchlesen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speziesismus


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Guter Link, danke dafür!!

Hoffentlich liest der zuständige Staatsanwalt hier mit, bei einer so großen Zahl an vernünftigen Argumenten dürfte eigentlich keine Verfolgung der PETA - Anzeige erfolgen - aber es gibt ja vielleicht auch vegetarische/vegane Staatsanwälte???


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mal grad ne Frage woher haben die eigentlich die Infos zum Mitglied?? Hacken die sich jetzt schon in unsere Rechner ein oder woher ham die das?? Is jetz ne ernstgemeinte Frage!


----------



## sharkhooker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle allen Interessierten die Lektüre über Speziesismus. Das ist nämlich der Grundstein, auf dem sich die gesamte Argumentation von Tierrechtlern aufbaut. Eingefleischte Tierrechtler gefallen sich darin, sich als Antispeziesisten zu bezeichnen. Wer verstehen will, wie diese Leute ticken, der lese sich mal zum Thema ein.
> Bei Wikipedia ist zum Thema Speziesismus alles schön erklärt, die Doppelmoral ''antispeziesistischer'' Menschen wird vortrefflich entlarvt. Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Damit kann man diese Leute, wenn man mal in die bedauerliche Lage kommen sollte,mit ihnen zu diskutieren, an den Hammelbeinen packen. Sie ziehen sich letztlich auf Ethik zurück. Und die, egal was manche denken, kann nunmal in einem gewissen Rahmen jeder für sich bestimmen.
> 
> Hier der Link. Sollte man sich wirklich mal durchlesen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speziesismus


Moin 
haste rechte
Sehr interesanter Artikel!
Wenn de "PETA" bei wiki eingibst bekommste auch nen Netten Artikel.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Mal grad ne Frage woher haben die eigentlich die Infos zum Mitglied?? Hacken die sich jetzt schon in unsere Rechner ein oder woher ham die das?? Is jetz ne ernstgemeinte Frage!


Das Forum können auch die PETA - Anhänger lesen, die des Lesens mächtig sind, wie jeder andere auch.

Weitere  Infos gibt es nicht.


----------



## Pilkman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum können auch die PETA - Anhänger lesen, die des Lesens mächtig sind, wie jeder andere auch. ....



Du meinst also nicht alle, hmm?!  :q :q :q


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Sorry wegen der WOrtwahl, is in Ordnung 
Nee ich meine jetzt die Namen, weil der richtige Name steht jetzt nich mehr in den Benutzerangaben (vielleicht stand der da mal) und bei dem Beitrag stand der Name ja auch nich!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

??
Den Namen haben die aber meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## wallerangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

HALLO  wenn alle angler mal zusammenhalten würden hätten wir keine probleme mit solchen tierschützern oder was auch immer sie sein wollen wie thomas schon geschrieben hat sind sie 1 millonen die angler aber alleine in deuschland etwa 4 . man sollte sich doch mal überlegen ob man da nicht einfach mal zb.den VDSF um eine stellungs nahme dazu bittet


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da handelt eher der DAV im Sinne vernünftiger Angler.


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Den Namen meine uich gelesen zu ham ich gucke nochmal


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

oops stimmt habs übersehn seht das alles so als wärs nich geschehn (also meine Beiträge) sorry...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Kein Problem))


----------



## brandungsteufel (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,

Den Namen brauchen die auch nicht. Die werden dann mit den Strafverfolgungsbehörden an das Anglerboard rantreten, und die IP-Adresse des User verlagen.
Danach werden die sich mit der IP-Adresse an den Provider wenden.

Der Teilt dann den Inhaber dieser IP mit.

Alles unter dem Vorbehalt das Sie damit durchkommen.

MFG


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da handelt eher der DAV im Sinne vernünftiger Angler.


 
siehe hierzu:

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Sach ich doch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Den Namen brauchen die auch nicht. Die werden dann mit den Strafverfolgungsbehörden an das Anglerboard rantreten, und die IP-Adresse des User verlagen.
> Danach werden die sich mit der IP-Adresse an den Provider wenden.


Dazu braucht der Staatsanwalt erstmal einen Gerichtsbeschluß (Datenschutz).

Ob er den nach der Faktenlage bekommt, muss man abwarten.


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu braucht der Staatsanwalt erstmal einen Gerichtsbeschluß (Datenschutz).
> 
> Ob er den nach der Faktenlage bekommt, muss man abwarten.



Die bekommt er wohl kaum. Dazu ist dieser ''Fall'' überhaupt nicht wichtig genug. Man soll den Tag zwar nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber ich denke angesichts der doch sehr schwammigen Beweislage wird sich da kein Staatsanwalt länger mit beschäftigen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Man soll den Tag zwar nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber ich denke angesichts der doch sehr schwammigen Beweislage wird sich da kein Staatsanwalt länger mit beschäftigen wollen.


Oder er liest hier nicht mit und merkt dann später dass er das vielleicht hätte tun sollen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*











*Zurücksetzen*

*Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*


Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist. Solche Gesetze sind z. B. die Fischereigesetze der einzelnen Bundesländer. Diese weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische, Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen. Der Angler käme in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz, wenn er dies nicht einhielte. *Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben!* 

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum genetischen Potenzial von Fischen lassen sogar vermuten, dass das systematische Entnehmen von großen Fischen im Endeffekt zu einer Veränderung der genetischen Architektur der Fische führt, d. h., dass das genetische Potenzial verarmt. Fischpopulationen würden durch die Negativselektion (gezielte Entnahme der kapitalen Fische) kleinwüchsiger, krankheitsanfälliger etc. Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen möchte. 

Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre. 

Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!

(Quelle: http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php )


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder er liest hier nicht mit und merkt dann später dass er das vielleicht hätte tun sollen.....


Wohl wahr. Es kommt ganz darauf an, welchen Staatsanwalt man ''erwischt''. Es gibt noch einige, die vom Internet entweder keine Ahnung haben, oder aber keine Ahnung davon haben wollen. Gilt ebenso für Richter.  Ich denke aber, dass mangels Beweisen jeder Staatsanwalt einem Verfahren aus dem Wege gehen wird. Wozu Kosten verursachen, wenn weder öffentliches Interesse besteht, noch eine zumindest ansatzweise klare Beweislage vorliegt. Und die gibt es nicht.


----------



## doggie (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Schaut Euch mal diesen fred an:

http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html


Die Typen sind immer auf dem laufenden....

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## CESA (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das wird ja noch der Krieg der Foren.

Lustig finde ich das die Leute sich da auch ersmal direkt anstressen. Erinnert mich fast an die Hamburger Zander threads.


----------



## TinTin (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ABER,
ist es nicht eine Chance das Gesetzt zu kippen, wenn sich alle Landessportfischerverbände Deutschland zusammen tun und den Angezeigten Angler helfen, einen Anwalt stellen usw. wäre es doch eine Chance das die Politiker mal über das Gesetzt, was ja einzigartig ist, zu kippen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch mal diesen fred an:
> 
> http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html
> 
> ...


 
und einige Kommentare dort sehen die Sache sogar realistisch (im Sinne der Angler)

Hier macht sich PETA keinen Gefallen, vielleicht sehen die das noch ein und denken um.


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch mal diesen fred an:
> 
> http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html
> 
> ...


Irgendwie witzig|rolleyes. Richtige Parallelwelten. Ich denke wir sollten jetzt nicht so eine Welle machen, wird sich eh verlaufen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@doggie

Geil, besonders am Ende! |muahah:


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut Euch mal diesen fred an:
> 
> http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html
> 
> ...



na dann warte ich mal auf den forentroll, wird mir ne freude sein 

Tja ich glaube diese Typen schneiden sich in eigene Fleisch..................ups ins gemüse 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

das ist jawohl der hammer nun wololen die uns unterwandern und unruhe stiften!!!schaut selbst!!*die_nicky*
Tierschützer 





Dabei seit: 12.09.2005
Beiträge: 979 tut mir echt sorry da war ich zu voreilig

das wäre vll wirklich ma was ...je mehr glöeichzietig dabei sind desto nerviger wirds ...lol

aber um wie gesagt wirklich jmd zum umdenken zu bringen ist das nicht der richtige weg

aber zum nerven allemal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__________________

welch eine frechheit ,das ist ja fast schon terror oder was!!!!
"spatzenhirne" wer soetwas macht!!


----------



## doggie (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @doggie
> 
> Geil, besonders am Ende! |muahah:


 
Ist ja ein ernstes Thema hier, aber ein wenig Auflockerung schadet ja auch nicht!

Thema 1 : Verhütung oder ich bin zwar vegan, aber vögeln (ups!) würde ich trotzdem gerne....

http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,217,0/forum.html

Thema 2 : Mücken oder vergiss Peta, wenn sie mich stechen gibts was auf die zwölf!!!

http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,200,0/forum.html

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> ABER,
> ist es nicht eine Chance das Gesetzt zu kippen, wenn sich alle Landessportfischerverbände Deutschland zusammen tun und den Angezeigten Angler helfen, einen Anwalt stellen usw. wäre es doch eine Chance das die Politiker mal über das Gesetzt, was ja einzigartig ist, zu kippen.



Das wäre ein schöner Traum. Aber leider wird das nur mit dem DAV zu machen sein. Bein VDSF kannst Du mal ne Anfrage machen wie man den Hintern ausm Sessel bekommt. Du wirst nur ratloses Staunen ernten.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache das diese "Tierrechtler" als Memberstatus in ihrem Forum "Tierschützer" als Memberstatus zu stehen haben. Tierschützer die Tiere killen und für Versuche missbrauchen????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja noch der Krieg der Foren.


Nicht nur um die Foren, das geht um mehr und letzlich um die Lebensbedürfnisse. Das ist Krieg, aber anders, heimlich, subversiv, hintenrum. Jemandem das letzte Stückchen Ursprünglichkeit vermiesen und mehrfach in die Suppe kotzen :v 
(Dekadanz to be killed - R.I.P. )

Einer alleine wird aber nie einen Krieg gewinnen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ich kann es nicht glauben!!! soetwas schreiben die über uns bzw. nen member!!!

*Zitat von Ross:*geschieht dem arsch recht! 
bezogen auf CatchAndReleaseIt“ 

dieser ross hat eine echt primitive ausdrucksweise ich habe soetwas wie penner usw. gelesen,
total kindisch der kerl!!mit solch einem will ich mich gar nicht erst unterhalten


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				ausP..aforum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, ein kleiner Mückenstich kann doch nicht so schlimm sein, dass man den Übeltäter gleich mit dem Tod bestraft, oder? Außerdem stechen nur die weiblichen Mücken ( das Geschlecht kann man an der Form der Beine erkennen)



Ich sitz beim Angeln....Hunderte von Mücken landen auf mir...ich seh mir die Beine an....ah männlich, süßes Tierchen....oh weiblich, klatsch :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich sag doch Dekadenz. Vielleicht sollten wir viele Mücken züchten (viele viele kleine Regentonnen und Eimerchen), die sich dann in dunklen Schwärmen auf die wehrlosen Dekadenten stürzen ... wäre 'ne saubere biologische Lösung, klasse Ansatz wodibo! :m


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wodi wat machen die mit ihren Tieren? wiessen die eigendlich was in Wiskas steckt. leben katzen als veganer`? was machen die wenn ihre katze ein toten vogel mitbringt? bekommt die katze dann eine partion grünzeug? 

FRagen über fragen

upsssssssssss mein Erdbeere weint gerade weil ich sie essen will..............hilfeeeeeeeeeeee


mfg Lachsy


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitz beim Angeln....Hunderte von Mücken landen auf mir...ich seh mir die Beine an....ah männlich, süßes Tierchen....oh weiblich, klatsch :q


 
ich sags ja :#q


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> total kindisch der kerl!!mit solch einem will ich mich gar nicht erst unterhalten


Stimmt, aber leider wird man um einen Dialog nicht rumkommen. Ignorieren hilft nicht mehr, man muss aktiv werden und diesen Leuten die Stirn bieten. Es muss gegen diese gefährliche Mischung aus Populismus, Ignoranz und gepflegtem Halbwissen vorgegenagen werden, die bei diesen Leuten vorherrscht. Im Gegensatz zu der zahlenmäßig größeren Anglerschaft schafft nämlich dieser Haufen von ''Gutmenschen'' es, mit spektakulären Aktionen in die Presse zu kommen. Und immer versteckt hinter dem fadenscheinigen Argument, man tue ja was für die Tiere. Wer nun guten Willens und unbedarft ist und sich ernsthaft im Tierschutz engagieren will, der findet die Aktionen der Peta toll. Und öffnet damit Tür und Tor für Leute wie in dem Forum, die ihm dann ihr Halbwissen und die Doppelmoral einimpfen.
Aufklärung über die wahren Beweggründe und Ziele der Peta tut Not! Dann würden nämlich viele potentielle Unterstützer der Peta erkennen, wem sie da ihr Geld in den Rachen werfen. Aufklärung der Menschen und damit letztlich fehlende bzw rückläufige Spenden an die Peta sind es, mit denen man diese Organsiation treffen kann.
Nicht mehr einfach ignorieren und denken, dass die mal ihr Süppchen kochen sollen, wenn sie wollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> upsssssssssss mein Erdbeere weint gerade weil ich sie essen will..............hilfeeeeeeeeeeee


 Denk dran sie sauber zu betäuben und einen zentralen Grünherzstich! :g

Die alte indogermanische Beschwörungsformel "Du bist so lecker, dich hab ich zum Fressen gern!" hilft aber auch.


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Dat siehst Du falsch Lachsy :m
Du bist ein Mensch und hast keine Rechte, außer das Du Pflanzen bei lebendigem Leib aus der Erde reißen und sie dann verzehren darfst. Aber vorher die mikroben Lebewesen abpflücken!!!
Als Tierrechtler, stellen sie dem Tier schon das Recht zu sich seinen Veranlagungen voll hinzugeben. Also darf Katze Mäuse fangen und Hai darf Menschlein fressen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Als Tierrechtler, stellen sie dem Tier schon das Recht zu sich seinen Veranlagungen voll hinzugeben. Also darf Katze Mäuse fangen und Hai darf Menschlein fressen :q


Ich glaub, ich firmiere um, wenn die Tiere mehr Rechte haben  : "raptor pisces homo sapiens" oder vielleicht 
"raptor adedo tofuhomodekadentia" ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da isser der Stänkerer!

http://ross.repage.de/​


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich überlleg ja echt mich mal in diesem forum anzumelden, da meckern einige aufs angeln und denken wir setzen alle Fische zurück, was ja totaler Schwachsinn ist! Ich bin auch für den Tierschutz und dazu zählt für michh auch die selektive Entnahme! Das was ich essen will nehm ich mit, das was Laichfisch ist oder mir nicht schmeckt geht zurück! Das ist Bestandsschutz und wer angelt und keinen Fisch ißt sollte auch nicht angeln. Ganz einfach aber das wir Fische quälen und Fische so anfällig sind kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen und da ich selber schonmal ne  Haken in der Lippe hatte kann ich sagen das es zwar unangenehm ist aber nun auch net so schlimm! 

AN alle Petaner die hier mitlesen ... die meisten Angler essen ihren gefangenen Fisch auch, aber wir schlachten nicht alles Sinnlos ab, da lassen wir die Fische lieber leben! Das ist auch eine Art von Tierliebe, denn wir wollen den bestand erhalten und würden wir jeden Fisch aus den Teichen killen wären sie Bald leer und Artenarm! Auch mal über die andere Seite der Medalie nachdenken und nicht immer nur blind eurem Vorstand da folgen der auch viel mißt erzählt!

Ich hab nichts gegen Veganer aber der Mensch ist nen Raubtier und die Natur hat es so eingerichtet das der menschliche Körper Tierisches Eiweis zum leben braucht!


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Herrlich, wie sich diese Tierrechtsbewegung imemr mit linkspopulistischen Gruppierungen vermengt.#d Dabei behaupten sie immer, völlig unabhängig zu sein und von der Politik die ''Schauze voll'' zu haben. Man sehe sich mal die Webseiten einiger der Mitglieder da an.


----------



## JunkieXL (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Jop das ist mir auch aufgefallen... keine Arbeit also müssen sie sich mit anderen sachen die Zeit vertreiben ... ich hab nix gegen Linke, kenn sogar einige aber die ticken nicht so aus!


----------



## Wulli (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da isser der Stänkerer!
> 
> http://ross.repage.de/​




...Super ist auf der Seite auch seine "Umfrage". Da will er doch ernsthaft wissen, wo er sich seinen nächsten Ring durchziehen lassen soll |supergri #q :q   Ha, ha ich lach mich tot!!!!

Machen wir doch hier mal eine Umfage: Wohin damit? Jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen!;+  |supergri 

Mein Vorschlag: Durch Ober- UND Unterlippe dann kann man auf jeden Fall gar nichts mehr essen...

Wulli


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wulli mir fällt da ne andere stelle ein, aber dazu sag ich nix :q :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fizzkid (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Vielleicht sollte man die Debatte ein wenig von der emotionalen auf die sachliche ebene rücken. bringt doch nix zu sagen petaaktivisten haben alle einen an der waffel (was ja bei einigen stimmen mag),jedoch führt das nicht zu einer konfiktlösung, sondern verhärtet die fronten ungemein.
wir sollte einige von denen auf diese page einladen, um sachlich über die so bewegenden temen zu sprechen.
Vielleicht ist ja, beim nächsten bachentrümpeln die peta mit dabei??

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....;-)


----------



## Wulli (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fizzkid schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man die Debatte ein wenig von der emotionalen auf die sachliche ebene rücken. bringt doch nix zu sagen petaaktivisten haben alle einen an der waffel (was ja bei einigen stimmen mag),jedoch führt das nicht zu einer konfiktlösung, sondern verhärtet die fronten ungemein.
> wir sollte einige von denen auf diese page einladen, um sachlich über die so bewegenden temen zu sprechen.
> Vielleicht ist ja, beim nächsten bachentrümpeln die peta mit dabei??
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....;-)



Ich komme mit der Saufeder..... |supergri :q 

Wulli


----------



## Debilofant (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Auweia, ich war gerade mal bei den "Oberkorrekten" als ungebetener Gast und was mir nach der stichprobenartigen Lektüre allenfalls noch einfällt: 

Können Forenbeiträge tatsächlich sooo blond sein? Offensichtlich ja! |muahah:

Diagnose: Eine erbärmliche Mitläuferansammlung, die es schick findet und stolz darauf ist, als "Veganer" Flagge zu zeigen, aber wie vermutet absolut keine Ahnung hat von dem, wogegen sie vorgekaute "Fremdargumentationen" vertreten, oh nein ich Depp #q , natürlich nur nachstammeln wollen, aber egal, schließlich ist man einer von den "Guten" und da schadet dann auch unbemerktes Schlaumeisentum nicht... Gehirnwäsche also erfolgreich verlaufen, also ein paar mehr, die ihr Geld brav für die einzig gute Sache in den wohl leider noch immer überquellenden Topf werfen. 

Und morgen kommt der Klapperstorch über die Scheibe namens Erde geflogen und Scientology bekommt Lizenzgebühren für die patentierte Blaupause "Wie sammelt man sich mit atemberaubender Akrobatik in Sachen Schaumschläger"logik" |uhoh: hörige und anschließend zahlungswillige Schäfchen, die sich anschließend auch noch wie Bolle freuen, vermeintlich VERSTANDEN zu haben". 

Mein aufrichtiges Mitleid den bevormundeten (aber vermutlich zahlenden), sich selbst maßlos überschätzenden Statisten, denen es scheinbar nicht vergönnt war, einen manipulationsresistenten Verstand ab Werk mitgeliefert bekommen zu haben! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Wulli

Etwa dreißig Hits nach dem Post, hat er sogar einen Eintrag mit Link im Gästebuch, von jemandem von uns.

Dem Spender... #r


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fizzkid schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man die Debatte ein wenig von der emotionalen auf die sachliche ebene rücken. bringt doch nix zu sagen petaaktivisten haben alle einen an der waffel (was ja bei einigen stimmen mag),jedoch führt das nicht zu einer konfiktlösung, sondern verhärtet die fronten ungemein.
> wir sollte einige von denen auf diese page einladen, um sachlich über die so bewegenden temen zu sprechen.
> Vielleicht ist ja, beim nächsten bachentrümpeln die peta mit dabei??
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....;-)



Schön wäre es, auch ich bin imemr dafür, möglichst an einem Strang zu ziehen und den Dialog zu suchen. Leider hat die Erfahrung aber gezeigt, dass Vorhaben a), nämlich an einem Strang zu ziehen, gänzlich unmöglich ist und Vorhaben b), der Dialog, zumindest sehr schwierig ist. Eingefleischte PETAner wollen sich nämlich nicht von ihrem so schön und felsenfest einbetonierten STandpunkt abbringen lassen. Wer auch nur ein wenig abweichender Meinung ist, der gilt als Unmensch, mit dem sich Diskussionen nicht lohnen. Mit dieser Begründung geht man dort gern Diskussionen aus dem Weg, die den tierrechtlerischen Standpunkt anzweifeln oder gar widerlegen(!!) könnten. Natürlich gibt man das aber nicht zu. Es wird lieber so hingestellt, als ob wir, die ANgler und sonstige Gegner, die zu Unrecht angegfeindet werden, sich jeglichem Dialog versperren wollen.


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fizzkid schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man die Debatte ein wenig von der emotionalen auf die sachliche ebene rücken. bringt doch nix zu sagen petaaktivisten haben alle einen an der waffel (was ja bei einigen stimmen mag),jedoch führt das nicht zu einer konfiktlösung, sondern verhärtet die fronten ungemein.
> wir sollte einige von denen auf diese page einladen, um sachlich über die so bewegenden temen zu sprechen.
> Vielleicht ist ja, beim nächsten bachentrümpeln die peta mit dabei??
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....;-)



das sind leute die nur schwarz und weiß kennen. Die typen sind in ihre meinung so festgefahren.......... da bringt noch nichmal ne gehirnwäsche etwas.

Mit solchen leuten kannste nicht reden. Gibt mal Peta in Google ein, das hatten schau mal ein anderes forum mit denen kontakt. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_for_the_Ethical_Treatment_of_Animals

dann den link Aktuelle Forumsdiskussion zwischen Dr. Breining, Meeresbiologin von PETA Deutschland e.V. und Anglern

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Jo Fizzkid und die Erde ist ne Scheibe :q Willkommen im AB übrigens :m
Sachlich kommst Du gegen die nicht an. Es sei denn, sie verlieren vor Gericht. In meinen Augen sind das Tagträumer, die den Knall nicht hören wenn die Stange Dynamit im Ohr losgehen würde. 
Ich seh da auch keine Front. Das ist wie bei MLM (MultiLevelMarketing). Unten sitzen die Bauern und kämpfen für eine Ware - hier Ideologie und oben sitzen die Bosse, kassieren die Spendengelder und führen ein fettes Leben. Und das garantiert nicht mit Tofu und Leinenhemden.
Die nächste Gewässerbereinigung kommt bestimmt. Lade sie ein und dann viel Spaß, denn Du wirst sehr einsam sein.


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Äußerst interessante Kommunikation zwischen PETA und Anglerboard.:q 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, find ich deren Thread eigentlich recht informativ. -Find`s fast schon angenehm, mal was von deren Basis zu lesen anstatt immer nur die plakativ aufgemachte und medienwirksame Propaganda aus den oberen Reihen. Zum Teil und mit Wohlwollen lassen sich sogar recht menschliche Züge bei einigen Usern entdecken, wobei ich eigentlich allen Anhängern dieser Organisation die Menschlichkeit und vor allem den gesunden Menschenverstand eigentlich doch schon längst abgesprochen habe.
Ich glaube fast, dass viele von denen im Grunde gar nicht wissen, was sie da tun. Sie fühlen sich der PETA zugehörig ohne die Details zu hinterfragen und denken, sie kämpfen für eine gute Sache.#c 
Ein Thread, indem erstmals beide Seiten einigermaßen sachlich miteinander diskutieren können, würde wohl im Leben nicht funktionieren. Aber interessant wär`s wohl allemal.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hab Dank Lachsy! #h

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=9014&pp=15​


----------



## folkfriend (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

.... keine PANIK  :g 

Wir Jäger haben seit seit Jahren mit s.g. Tierschützern ( z.T. mit militanten) zutun. Mir haben Sie schon den Hochstand angesägt  ( linkerweise oben )
und Prügel angedroht.
... aber bis jetzt sind alle Anzeigen von denen  ins Leere gelaufen.#6

Wenn man sich an die geltenden Bestimmungen hält ist man immer auf der sichern Seite.
...also lasst euch euer Hobby nicht vermiesen #6#6#6


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Leider sieht man auch im von Lachsy (Danke dafür) eingestellten Link zu dem Thread, in dem eine sachliche Diskussion versucht wurde, dass die Peta bzw. Interessenvertreter nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Standpunkt zu überdenken. Es wird aus dem Zusammenhang heraus zitiert, ausweichende Antworten werden gegeben, es wird abgelenkt sobald eine Frage kommt, auf die die Peta/Tierrechtler keine schlüssige Antwort haben. Man verrennt sich in theoretischen Ansätzen über die Ethik menschlichen Tuns, ohne an die Praxis zu denken.
Ich denke, die Spitze der Peta wird man nicht zu einer ernsthaften Diskussion bitten können. Wohl aber, und das wäre wirklich einmal lohnenswert und auch interessant, die ''Basis'' der Peta. Diese Leute sind vielleicht auch vollends von ihrem Tun überzeugt, aber sachlichen Argumenten gegenüber nicht ganz so verschlossen. Dort, an der Basis, muss man ansetzen, wenn man PETAner aufklären und überzeugen will, dass wir Angler keine wandelnden Tötungsmaschinen sind. Die Führungsetage der PETA versperrt sich selbstredend, weil jegliches Einlenken ihrerseits dazu führen würde, Spenden zu verlieren, weil nicht mehr so gut Stimmung gegen Angler etc gemacht werden kann.
Also: Den Dialog mit der Basis würde ich unterstützen und befürworten. Bleibt die Frage, wie man das in Angriff nimmt.


----------



## Fizzkid (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Fizzkid und die Erde ist ne Scheibe :q Willkommen im AB übrigens :m
> Sachlich kommst Du gegen die nicht an. Es sei denn, sie verlieren vor Gericht. In meinen Augen sind das Tagträumer, die den Knall nicht hören wenn die Stange Dynamit im Ohr losgehen würde.
> Ich seh da auch keine Front. Das ist wie bei MLM (MultiLevelMarketing). Unten sitzen die Bauern und kämpfen für eine Ware - hier Ideologie und oben sitzen die Bosse, kassieren die Spendengelder und führen ein fettes Leben. Und das garantiert nicht mit Tofu und Leinenhemden.
> Die nächste Gewässerbereinigung kommt bestimmt. Lade sie ein und dann viel Spaß, denn Du wirst sehr einsam sein.



Danke für des willkommenheißen!  Hallo zurück!!
Sachlich kommt man gegen die nicht an???? --- will ich aber meinen!!
nur ist meineserachtens die disskussionsebene eine andere...
peta argumentiert meißt emotional und weniger über die problematik der sache an sich....
wenn aber jemand bereit ist sachlich über das tema zu reden, solle man ihm die möglichkeit geben.
is zwar n bißchen blauäugig von mir....aber ich glaub ich werd die wirklich mal einladen..(obwohl die ja ne tierrechts- und keine Tierschutz-vereinigung sind)
grüsse fizzkid


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Von Peta hab ich nichts anderes erwartet.
Als ich allerdings folgendes gestern in meinem Modellbauforum lesen mußte bin ich fast rückwärts vom Stuhl gekippt!
http://www.rc-network.de/forum/showpost.php?p=435018&postcount=50

Da paßt wie bei Peta nur noch eins: "Die Diskussion mit Andersdenkenden ist schwierig - mit Nichtdenkenden ist sie unmöglich!"

blumige Grüße, ich mach mir jetzt n Steak
Andy


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Habe nun die Diskussion zwischen PETA und dem Forum (fisch-hitparade) durchgelesen.
Da ist tatsächlich keine vernünftige Diskussion mit PETA möglich, weil die sich komplett gegen Argumentation abschotten.

Wäre dem einem oder anderem Mitläufer und blindem Aktionisten von PETA vielleicht hilfreich auch zu lesen, damit ihm die Augen geöffnet werden.


----------



## thorsten73 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich habe um die Zukunft unseres Hobbys keine Angst. 
Es ist, trotz einiger Gehirnakrobaten, populärer denn je. Moderne Methoden und technischer Fortschritt tragen dazu bei. Die Angeltourismusindustrie boomt und auch "Vereine" wie der royal fishing club, der hilfsbedürftigen Kindern das Angeln mit Hilfe Prominenter nahe bringt, rücken diesen FREIZEITSPASS in der Öffentlichkeit ins richtige Licht. Und außerdem hoffe ich auf die Vernunft der breiten Masse die sich wegen der Peta sicher keinen Pups verklemmt !


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				thorsten73 schrieb:
			
		

> und auch "Vereine" wie der royal fishing club, der hilfsbedürftigen Kindern das Angeln mit Hilfe Prominenter nahe bringt, rücken diesen FREIZEITSPASS in der Öffentlichkeit ins richtige Licht.



Die sollten mal den Dirk Bach (ich weiß, mit dem hab ichs :q) einladen da mitzumachen. Ich verwette meinen süßen kleinen Hintern das er dabei ist :m


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				thorsten73 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angeltourismusindustrie boomt und auch "Vereine" wie der royal fishing club, der hilfsbedürftigen Kindern das Angeln mit Hilfe Prominenter nahe bringt, rücken diesen FREIZEITSPASS in der Öffentlichkeit ins richtige Licht.


Leider ist es eben nicht ganz so. Angler sind in den Medien kaum vertreten, anders als in den USA, in Großbritannien und anderswo. Es wird hier in Deutschland nichts oder viel zu wenig ins rechte Licht gerückt, weswegen die PETA auch so offen und ohne Probleme Stimmung gegen Angler und Jäger machen kann. Die Öffentlichkeit weiß nichts oder wenig über unser aller Hobby.



			
				thorsten73 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem hoffe ich auf die Vernunft der breiten Masse die sich wegen der Peta sicher keinen Pups verklemmt !


Das ist leider überhaupt nicht der Fall. Die breite Masse nämlich ist generell unvoreingenommen und damit nicht unbedingt vernünftig. Wenn nun eine Partei kommt, in diesem Fall die PETA, nicht die Angler, und ordentlich Stimmung macht, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass die breite Masse es glaubt, was so erzählt wird! Wer immer nur die eine Seite der Medaille vorgeführt bekommt, der fragt nicht nach der anderen Seite. Traurig, aber wahr! Einfach nur auf die ''Vernunft'' der Gesellschaft zu hoffen und abwarten, zieht nicht. Damit schaufelt man sich sein eigenes Grab.


----------



## thorsten73 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ wodibo
Das kannst du aber Singen dass der seine Peta vergisst um seinen Hintern in die Kamera zu strecken. Bei Geld hört die Tierliebe wahrscheinlich auf....


----------



## fiskes (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich hoffe, daß die Petaner hier mitlesen, denn ich habe letzte Woche auch C&R praktiziert. Ich musste die Fische wieder zurücksetzen, denn der Karpfen war mit 178 Kg wohl zu schwer für "Karpfen blau", der Hecht mit 253 Kg, das hätte 1653 Hechtklöschen gegeben, die hätte ich nie an einem Tag gepackt. 
Die Krönung war dann eine Barbe von 123 kg und 17,5 gr., die mir fast meine Kran ins Wasser gezogen hatte. Normalerweise hätte ich sie mitgenommen, wegen der vielen Gräten, das gibt bei der Größe prima Schaschlikspiesse. 
Viele Grüsse an Peta


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wenn Frau Dr. Breining, PETA-Vorstand, immer nur, sich auf deutsches Gesetz berufend, sagt, dass Angler Mörder sein, weil Angler Lebewesen töten, was gesetzlich als Mord anerkannt ist, ("Definition: Kennzeichen eines Mordes ist die vorsätzliche Tötung eines Menschen oder Tieres. Diese Umstände können in jeder Rechtsordnung unterschiedlich umschrieben sein. Häufiges Kennzeichen eines Mordes ist ein besonderes Motiv, die Hinterlist oder ein planvolles Vorgehen.")
zeigt es sich in welchem Autismus (krankhaft) sie lebt, tatsächliche Rechtsprechung und Gesetze ignorierend gar verleugnend.

Zynisch darf man da nur anmerken, ob 
* PETA-Mitglieder, die sich bekennen, dass sie Mücken im Zimmer töten, eine Selbstanzeige wegen Mordes getätigt haben?
* wenn der PETA-Vorstand zu Aktionen mit dem Auto fährt, die hunderten toten Insekten auf dem Kühler/Windschutzscheibe als Kollateralschaden sehen oder sich deren vorsätzliche Tötung (was ist es denn? Totschlag, vorsätzliche Tötung, Mord??) bewußt sind?
usw usw ...


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Den Versuch in allen Ehren, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit denen (zumindest mit den Funktionären) nicht diskutieren kann. Es gibt da nämlich keine Diskussion.

Im übrigen, ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die bei der Nennung von den sog. Experten überwiegend nur Leute aus dem anglo-amerikanischen Raum benennen? Da kann man herrlich Namen nennen, ohne dass man die Quelle überprüfen kann. Den richtigen Mr. Brown aus Edinburg findet man nicht ganz so leicht. Oder ich kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, wo ein deutscher Forscher benannt wurde, der von seinem Glück gar nichts wusste. Noch dazu waren seine Forschungsergebnisse nur teilweise wiedergegeben und dann noch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Definition: Kennzeichen eines Mordes ist die vorsätzliche Tötung eines Menschen oder Tieres.


Juristisch ist es nur bei Menschen Mord, dass es auch bei Tieren Mord sein soll, stammt von "Schützern und Rechtlern".

Der Wortlaut des § 211 des Strafgesetzbuches (StGB):

(1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft. 
(2) Mörder ist, wer 
aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen, heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln oder 
um eine andere Straftat zu ermöglichen oder zu verdecken, einen Menschen tötet. 


Tiere sind juristisch, glaube ich, Sachen bzw. Dinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Den Versuch in allen Ehren, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit denen (zumindest mit den Funktionären) nicht diskutieren kann. Es gibt da nämlich keine Diskussion


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Stimmt. Gehört dort alles zur gut ausgearbeiteten Strategie. Die Öffentlichkeit sagt meist Ja und Amen, wenn es um Wissenschaft geht. 
Sobald in einem Text steht, etwas sei ''wissenschaftlich bewiesen'', am besten sogar ''nach neuestem wissenschaftlichem Stand'',wenn  dann auch noch ein Herr mit Doktortitel und markig klingendem, englischem Namen zitiert wird, dann nickt der unaufgeklärte Bürger ehrfürchtig und wagt es nicht einmal ansatzweise, die Aussagen anzuzweifeln. ''Akademiker müssen's ja wissen'', dieser Satz ist leider in vielen Köpfen fest verankert. Wenn man sich ein bisschen in der akademischen Landschaft auskennt, dann weiß man aber, dass die von Peta angeführten Wissenschaftler entweder aus dem Zusammenhang heraus zitiert wurden, oder aber einfach ohne Rang und Namen sind. Nicht beachtete Forscher, die auf diesem Wege versuchen, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gelangen und von anderen Wissenschaftlern beachtet zu werden. Sowas weiß der ''normale'' Leser der Peta-Texte nicht und hinterfragt es auch nicht. Daher sind diese Texte so wirksam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> ''Akademiker müssen's ja wissen'', dieser Satz ist leider in vielen Köpfen fest verankert.



Der zukünftige Dr.jur. Kai Jendrusch hat in seinem neuesten rechtswissenschaftlichen Werk (Mai 2006) klar dargelegt, dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen juristisch nicht als Straftatsbestand haltbar ist.

Quelle:
Anglerpraxis.de: Catch & release, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage


----------



## fjord-dusty (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich denke schon, daß man im direkten Gespräch mit den Mitgliedern der Basis was erreichen kann. Wenn diese erkennen, daß Angler keine hirnlosen Mörder sind, wie es ihnen von der "Obrigkeit" vermittelt wird, könnte durchaus ein fruchtbares Gespräch zustandekommen.

Ich oute mich jetzt mal. Ich war selbst eine zeitlang Mitglied bei einem ähnlichen Verein. *duck*  
Es war nicht PETA, aber keinen Deut besser. Dummerweise habe ich aber die lästige Eigenschaft, mich nicht mit mir vorgesetzten "Informationen" zufrieden zu geben. Folglich fand ich ziemlich schnell heraus, daß es mit dem Tierschutz längst nicht so gut bestellt war wie ich dachte, sondern daß es sich unterm Strich nur um einige Funktionäre handelte, die sich die Spendengelder eingestrichen und vermutlich über die Tierschützer an der Basis totgelacht haben. |gr:

Ich habe meine Mitgliedschaft umgehend mit einem bitterbösen Brief gekündigt und fortan wirklich was Sinnvolles für die Tiere getan, indem ich einfach ab und an mal mit einem Tierheimhund spazieren gegangen bin.
Damals hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen, daß mich irgendwann mal die Begeisterung fürs Angeln packt. 

Tja, in Norge hat es mich erwischt, und trotzdem sehe ich mich heute immer noch als Tierschützerin. Vegan hab ich nie gelebt. Aber der Fisch, der jetzt in meiner Pfanne landet, hat zeitlebens glücklich in seinem Meer schwimmen dürfen, wurde beim Angeln so schonend wie möglich behandelt, sofort betäubt und so stressfrei wie eben möglich getötet. Der im Laden erhältliche Fisch, der in der Regel von Fischtrawlern gefangen wird, hat garantiert mehr durchzustehen gehabt. 

Wenn ich mal einen Fisch an der Angel habe, den ich nicht essen möchte, darf der gern weiterleben, sofern möglich. Ich freu mich immer wieder, wenn sie munter davonschwimmen. Daß mir nun ausgerechnet ein Tierrechtlerverein erzählt, daß genau dies verwerflich ist, erschliesst sich mir nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich boin mal wieder nich auf dem Laufenden (war eben im Angelladen), aber ich muss trotzdem wieder mein Senf dazu geben:


> Ich überlleg ja echt mich mal in diesem forum anzumelden, da meckern einige aufs angeln und denken wir setzen alle Fische zurück, was ja totaler Schwachsinn ist! Ich bin auch für den Tierschutz und dazu zählt für michh auch die selektive Entnahme! Das was ich essen will nehm ich mit, das was Laichfisch ist oder mir nicht schmeckt geht zurück! Das ist Bestandsschutz und wer angelt und keinen Fisch ißt sollte auch nicht angeln. Ganz einfach aber das wir Fische quälen und Fische so anfällig sind kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen und da ich selber schonmal ne Haken in der Lippe hatte kann ich sagen das es zwar unangenehm ist aber nun auch net so schlimm!
> 
> AN alle Petaner die hier mitlesen ... die meisten Angler essen ihren gefangenen Fisch auch, aber wir schlachten nicht alles Sinnlos ab, da lassen wir die Fische lieber leben! Das ist auch eine Art von Tierliebe, denn wir wollen den bestand erhalten und würden wir jeden Fisch aus den Teichen killen wären sie Bald leer und Artenarm! Auch mal über die andere Seite der Medalie nachdenken und nicht immer nur blind eurem Vorstand da folgen der auch viel mißt erzählt!
> 
> Ich hab nichts gegen Veganer aber der Mensch ist nen Raubtier und die Natur hat es so eingerichtet das der menschliche Körper Tierisches Eiweis zum leben braucht!


Mit der anfälligkeit kann ich nur bestätigen!
Wie oft hab ich schon die Forelle aus unserm Teich gefangen, obwohl ich nen Döbel wollte??  Bestimmt schon 7-10 Mal!!!!!!!!! Und die is schon gewachsen, hat gut ausgebildete Farben und frisst sogar aus der Hand!! Also ich finde das is Beweis genuch! Außerdem mussten die Barsche auch schon ein paar Mal Luft atmen, da sie auf den Köder gebissen haben bevor die Döbel den überhaupt gesehn ham! Und wie oft musste ich schon die Schnur kappen?? Forellen und Barsche schlucken ja gern bis zum Pöter(^^). Schon mehrv als zehn Mal.
Jetz soll mir mal n Petaner sagen warum die Fische nich eingegangen sind!!! Dann hör ich mit diesem Gelaber auf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Mitgliedschaft umgehend mit einem bitterbösen Brief gekündigt und fortan wirklich was Sinnvolles für die Tiere getan, indem ich einfach ab und an mal mit einem Tierheimhund spazieren gegangen bin.
> Damals hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen, daß mich irgendwann mal die Begeisterung fürs Angeln packt.


So gesehen könnte tatsächlich noch Hoffnung bestehen für einige "Fehlgeleitete" )


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

HI,

ich finde ja, C-A-R-I ist gar ungewohnt leise in der ganzen Sache... #c 
Gar nicht seine Art... 

Anyways - eine Übereinkunft mit der PETA wird es - v.a. aus deren Sicht - niemals nicht geben weil sie damit selber am eigenen "Hochsitz" ihrer medienwirksamen  Hetzkampagnen sägen würden. Wie wollen die das intern verkaufen? 
"Ja, wir haben eingesehen, dass Angler in bestimmten Bereichen argumentativ richtig liegen könnten" 
NO WAY! Im Leben nicht! 

Deswegen ist auch jeder Klick auf deren Seiten ein verschwendeter; im Gegenteil freuen sie sich mutmaßlich über die Hits und stellen die ständig wachsenden Besucherzahlen zu Schau.

#h


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Göttlich. Ab und an schaue ich in dieses grandiose Forum von Peta. Es scheinen sich momentan einige Mitglieder hier aus dem Board dort gemeldet zu haben. Jemand hat sogar dazu aufgefordert, hier zu diskutieren. Aber schon taucht ein Oberguru auf, der die eventuell wankelmütigen PETAner im Forum wieder auf die richtige Spur setzt, indem er jegliche Diskussion strikt ablehnt, weil mit ''Mördern'' sowieso nicht vernünftig zu sprechen sei.|rolleyes An solchen Leuten scheitert es eben immer wieder. Die Angst vor Entblössung der Doppelmoral treibt die Wortführer dazu, jegliche Diskussion abzulehnen, um die Anhänger und Mitläufer auch ja nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@all ... macht Euch keine Sorgen Jungs ... morgen geht´s erstmal 4 Tage an die Peene ... ergo "Tacklestress" und keine Zeit zum posten ... lassen wir die doch erstmal kommen, dann können wir uns immer noch "heiss" machen ...

Grüße ...

C&Rit


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> An solchen Leuten scheitert es eben immer wieder. Die Angst vor Entblössung der Doppelmoral treibt die Wortführer dazu, jegliche Diskussion abzulehnen, um die Anhänger und Mitläufer auch ja nicht zu verlieren.



#6 genau mein denken!!das ist der punkt!


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na Spitze! Aber an Sachlichkeit mangelt es wohl irgendwie von beiden Seiten. 


			
				tobio schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal verstehst Du es nicht oder willst Du es nicht verstehen??? Ein Releaser released und tötet nicht!


Macht in meinen Augen auch nicht viel Sinn, anderen Leuten kurzerhand eine Diskussion aufzuzwingen.#d Wenn überhaupt, dann sollte das schon auf freiwilliger Basis geschehen.

Hab grad gesehen, dass Catch&ReleaseIt hier mitliest. Auf ein kurzes Statement von ihm wäre ich sehr gespannt.#h
EDIT: Ok, ich war zu spät!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Juristisch ist es nur bei Menschen Mord, dass es auch bei Tieren Mord sein soll, stammt von "Schützern und Rechtlern".


 
Richtig, die von mir zitierte Definition von Fr. Dr. Breining zeigt eben, in welch krankhaften Autismus die PETA-Vorstände leben; zimmern sich die Gesetze selbst und glauben selbst daran und glauben fest, dass auch die anderen daran glauben (müssen).


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... macht Euch keine Sorgen Jungs ... morgen geht´s erstmal 4 Tage an die Peene ... ergo "Tacklestress" und keine Zeit zum posten ... lassen wir die doch erstmal kommen, dann können wir uns immer noch "heiss" machen ...
> 
> Grüße ...
> 
> C&Rit



Ich wünsche dir sehr erholsame Tage und viele schöne Fische. Von denen eventuell sogar einige ihr Leben retten können, indem sie kurz vor der Entnahme und dem finalen Todesstoß aus dem Kescher hüpfen oder den Händen entgleiten. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich gute Nerven, um diesen Krampf durchzustehen, wenn etwas kommen sollte. Was ja zunächst noch fraglich ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

die die sich da im Forum angemeldet heben sollten in deren Foren vllt mal ausgenommene Fische Posten! Dann gibts Tote! Also nich der ausgenommene Fisch, der is ja schon tot^^, aber dann fliegen da bestimmt die Fetzen MUHAHAHAHA#
das fänd ich ,mal nopch goiler, oder:
Warum nich mal n Fischrezept posten?? oder Jemand der nen Apfel ist?? Oder noch schlimmer Fleisch oder Fisch?? Daran gehn die doch voll kaputt MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> @all ... macht Euch keine Sorgen Jungs ... morgen geht´s erstmal 4 Tage an die Peene ... ergo "Tacklestress" und keine Zeit zum posten ... lassen wir die doch erstmal kommen, dann können wir uns immer noch "heiss" machen ...
> 
> Grüße ...
> 
> C&Rit


 
ist doch ne "LACHNUMMER" von denen!!!
Kopf hoch--wie war das noch???? ACH ja .....DENN SIE WISSEN NICHT, WAS SIE TUN!!!|supergri |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

CatchAndReleaseIt, Viel spaß an der Peene 

Jungs ich habe euch doch gesagt , es lohnt sich nicht mit denen zu diskutieren. Die kennen nur eine meinung die richtig ist und das ist die meinung der PETA.

An was erinnert mich das nur  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bölck (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

tach auch , habe grade ein anruf von Titus bekommen , über diese sache , laßt mich mal überlegen was man noch so alles verbieten kann ...... .  tiertransporte, taubenzüchten , schächten , tierhaltung (zoo) .ach ja die jäger habe ich vergessen. ja wir angler sind schon schlechte menschen|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## MiamiJoe (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> die die sich da im Forum angemeldet heben sollten in deren Foren vllt mal ausgenommene Fische Posten! Dann gibts Tote! Also nich der ausgenommene Fisch, der is ja schon tot^^, aber dann fliegen da bestimmt die Fetzen MUHAHAHAHA#
> das fänd ich ,mal nopch goiler, oder:
> Warum nich mal n Fischrezept posten?? oder Jemand der nen Apfel ist?? Oder noch schlimmer Fleisch oder Fisch?? Daran gehn die doch voll kaputt MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


 

ist doch zu harmlos.da hilft nur ne schocktherapie.so für 2 schichten in folge irgendwo mit gutem aussblick im schlachthof anbinden.


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wir sind ja Angler keine Schlachter, naja doch irgendwo ja schon. Na egal gehört numal dazu.
Und wenn die Mal soweit kommen sollten, dass das Angeln ganz verboten wird, gibts auch wieder Nachteile: Es gebe mit Sicherheit etlich Schwarzangler! Ich wäre einer davon^^


----------



## donlotis (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,

mit den PETA-Aktivisten geht es mir wie mit den Zeugen Jehovas, den mitleidserregenden "Leuchtturm"-Gestalten an der Ecke und anderen Gruppierungen, die nur bekehren wollen, aber nie zuhören: Ich ignoriere sie (man könnte auch sagen sie gehen mir am A**** vorbei)!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mit den PETA-Aktivisten geht es mir wie mit den Zeugen Jehovas, den mitleidserregenden "Leuchtturm"-Gestalten an der Ecke und anderen Gruppierungen, die nur bekehren wollen, aber nie zuhören: Ich ignoriere sie (man könnte auch sagen sie gehen mir am A**** vorbei)!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Diese Meinung teile ich zu 100% !!!!


----------



## Fizzkid (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja...der klügere gibt solange nach, bis die trottel die welt beherrschen...


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

da kriege ich ja angst bei laichen hatte sich bei mir am teich ein karpfen im schilf verfangen ....ich habe ihn zurückgesetzt ......Ich werde mich selbst anzeigen.........und den nächsten wal den ich am strand sehe schlage ich auch tot damit er nicht beim rettungsversuch leidet...aber ich habe auch gutes geleistet ich habe eine fliege zurück ins spinnennetz geworfen sie war nur abgeprallt und drehte sich benommen am Boden.......#6


Was lernen wir aus den Konzequenzen legt euch Harpunen zu sollte ein Kapitaler mal im Drill abreißen schnell harpunieren damit er nicht Leidet


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

lol irgendwie mag ich Streitthemen^^


> naja...der klügere gibt solange nach, bis die trottel die welt beherrschen...


Ja an diesen Sprüchemn ois irgenndwo was wahres dran, aber nich immer kommt das gewünschte raus und dann hatb man en Prob...


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ey wartet mal mir is da was eingefallen! Die sagen, dass Angler in die Hölle kommen! Angler sind in deren Augen Tierquäler!Also ziehe ich daraus, dass Tierquäler gebnerell in die Hölle kommen! Was is dann mit den Raubfischen?? Wir sprechen jetz mal über den Hecht! Der Hecht hat lange spitze, scharfe Reißzähne! Der Hecht liegt auf der Lauer.................... da ein Fisch nähert sich, es ist ein Rotauge! Der Hecht, er wartet kurz........ er schießt auf sein Opfer zu, haut seine langen spitzen, scharfen Reißzähne in das Fleisch des Rotauges, das Rotauge erleidet Qualen, unaushaltbare Qualen!! Nachdem das Rotauge genüsslich verspeist wurde, ist der Hecht immernoch nicht satt! Er legt sich wieder auf die Lauer. Ein gezupfter Gummifisch lockt den Fisch aus der Reserve. Nachdem der Angler den "achso hilflosen 1,30 Hecht" an Land bekommt, schießt er den Hecht, der so starke Qualen erlitten hat, mit der Harpune ab. Der Angler denkt, da die "Tierschutzorganisation" PETA das gesagt hat, dass der Fisch jetzt erlöst ist. FEHLANZEIGE!! Der Hecht hat doch das Rotauge gequält! Dafür muss er auf immer und ewig in der Hölle schmoren! Das erlöst den Hecht auch nicht gerade oder??


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja  Wozu das führt gefangen Wasser wesen nicht zurückzusetzen sieht man an Tyranussanglerus Rex lebte von Jura bis ende kreidezeit der  Fing alle Meressaurier und warf  sie nicht zurück...auch den Megalodon  hat er ausgerottet starb aus weil er  Keine Merressaurier zurücksetzte und kein Futter mehr hatte.........


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nein, so einfach machen sie es uns leider nicht, ihre Doppelmoral aufzudecken Laut Tierrechtlern ist es nämlich so, dass ausschließlich der Mensch für sein Handeln ausreichend Verantwortung übernehmen kann, er also als einzige Tier entscheiden kann, keinem anderen Tier Leid zuzufügen. Das sei dann ethisch korrekt, sagen sie. Dabei wird selbstredend außer Acht gelassen, dass jeder Mensch seine Ethik in gewissem Rahmen selbst bestimmen kann und sie weigern sich auch standhaft, schlüssige Argumente zu liefern, warum der Mensch sich nun endgültig aus den natürlichen Vorgängen in der Natur lösen soll. Es ist eben normal, das carnivore und omnivore Arten andere Tiere verspeisen. Der Mensch als omivore Art kann also Fleisch essen und verdauen. Bislang konnte mir noch keiner dieser Aktivisten schlüssig darlegen, warum ich diese Fähigkeit gänzlich ungenutzt lassen soll. Der Mensch ist auch nur ein Primat. Ob er intelligenter ist als andere Arten, ist für mich im Zusammenhang mit Fleischkonsum herzlich egal. Ob ich auch mit rein pflanzlicher Nahrung überleben könnte (Das ist tatsächlich der Fall), ist für mich völlig unwichtig. Mein Körper hat die Voraussetzungen, Fleisch zu verdauen, es ist so vorgesehen. Diese Fähigkeit kann man daher meiner Meinung nach auch getrost nutzen, wenn man es nicht übertreibt.


----------



## MiamiJoe (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

der hecht erleidet höllenqualen in meinem maagen*g*ist eh fast alles schwachsinn was diese verein von [editiert by Thomas9904, auch hier wahren wir den Ton!]

der mensch ist nunmal ein allesfresser,bzw ein räuber.es zählen die naturgesetze,fressen und gefressen werden.das war schon immer so und daran wird sich nichts ändern.in der evolution stirbt eben das schwächste glied aus,ich hoffe doch das das nächste glied dieser salatfresser verein ist.

apropo...die währen doch auf einer kuhwiese gut aufgehoben...gedankenanstoss....RB


----------



## Gast 1 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja, auch hier sage ich was dazu,

               wobei mir gesagt wurde:

Du antwortest ja auch nicht auf jede Falschmeldung in der Tageszeitung.

Nur vorweg:
Die Peta ist für mich eine terroristische Organisation, deren *Mitglieder* drohen, Pelzgeschäfte zu vernichten. (Öffentlich und vor den Augen der Polizei), da geht die Peta* gegen* geltendes Gesetz.

Nur hier sind sie im *Recht* und brauchen nur die Beweise.


Irgendwie hat es hier niemand verstanden:

C&R (geziehlt) 


ist in Deutschland 
verboten.

Hier im Bord wird ausführlich über die Möglichkeit der 

Ausreden
wie: (nicht beweisbar, in einem anderen Land, nur als NICK geschrieben, andere Gründe) diskutiert.


Hier wird von *Laien* über irgendwelche "Schutzmaßnahmen" ohne Hintergrund geredet.
Natürlich gibt es auch gesetzlich geregelte Ausnahmen, nur die sind eben nicht die Regel.

Ich, der jeden maßigen Fisch, auf den ich angel, mitnehme und nur unerwünschten Beifang gemäß den Gesetzen zurücksetze und auch sofort die Ködermethode ändere, wenn es öfters vorkommt, werde hier als "Fleischmacher" tituliert.

Angegriffen von Gesetzesbrechern???????? , die als C&R ler ein "Vorbild" sein wollen???
Kein Verständnis.

Dieses ist bis auf weiteres der letzte Beitrag von mir mit meinem echten Namen.

Ich werde mir einen neuen Nick zulegen und nicht mehr hier unter meinem Namen posten.

Mein Name ist mir dafür zu schade.

PS: An die Admins, Mods:
Ich könnt mich jetzt löschen, braucht Ihr aber nicht, da ich nicht mit zwei Namen hier posten werde.

 PS: An Alle:
Was haltet Ihr von Pelz?


----------



## tamandua (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Bravo, lieber Falk. Indem du nun hier auch noch einen internen Streit unter Anglern vom Zaun brichst, erweist du der Sache der Angler einen Bärendienst. Ist dir das klar? Auf solche Streitigkeiten wartet die PETA, um uns Angler als endgültig geisteskrank hinzustellen. Als Mörder, die sich nun selbst bekriegen. Das kann wohl auch nicht in deinem Interesse liegen#d


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hat Spass gemacht mit euch, aber ich verabschiede mich für heute! Morgen is auch noch ein Tag zum Fleisch essen! Aber ich esse trotzdem noch ne Scheibe Mettwurst 
Übrigens haben die uns noich garnich angemeckert wegen AQ Fischhaltung! na egal cYa morgen Miehzi


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Traurig das man so nen Mist diskutieren müssen ....aber ich habe schon mit meiner Frau gesprochen wir werden unser Schlafzimmerfebnstewr geschlossen halten sonst  geht noch ein Pta mitglied Vorbei und meint ich würde  Tiere in meiner Wohnung schlachten


----------



## MiamiJoe (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

dann schreibt man es halt anderst im entsprechendem thread wie in etwa...ist mir aus der hand gerutscht oder aus dem kescher gesprungen...eben durch die blume und das smily dahinter.

ok,ein pelz ist zwar nicht modisch,ich besitze zwar keinen aber ich denke das ein pelz warm gibt,also ist ein pelz ok.

aber über alles was in der welt in den augen dieser und jener falsch läuft eine grundsatzdiskussion anzufangen würde jeden rahmen sprengen.

ich bin mal gespannt was bei raus kommt,ein tier ist nach dem gesetzt nur eine sache.


----------



## Miehzman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich hab nochmal mitgeklesen unds würde sagen´, dass die Mods den Betrag von Falk editieren sollten. Jeder sollte zwar noch seine eigene Meinung sagen dürfen aba sonst ham wir wirklich en Prob. Und vor allem hat dann CatchAndReleaseIt n Prob... also in dem Sinne... cYa


----------



## brando (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@miamijoe:ganz losgeløst vom Thema sag ich einfach mal du solltest an deiner Ausdrucksweise hier im Forum arbeiten (Posting 196)#d


----------



## oknel (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				MiamiJoe schrieb:
			
		

> der hecht erleidet höllenqualen in meinem maagen*g*(editier ich das auch mal)
> 
> der mensch ist nunmal ein allesfresser,bzw ein räuber.es zählen die naturgesetze,fressen und gefressen werden.das war schon immer so und daran wird sich nichts ändern.in der evolution stirbt eben das schwächste glied aus,ich hoffe doch das das nächste glied dieser salatfresser verein ist.
> 
> apropo...die währen doch auf einer kuhwiese gut aufgehoben...gedankenanstoss....RB



ich hoffe, dass homosexueller kein schimpfwort für dich ist.
sorry aber infantile engstirnigkeit scheint eine deiner stärken zu sein.
ich seh keinen unterschied zwischen deinem post und dem blödsinn der peta.

nicht aufregen, hat eh kein sinn


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Falk:

Vor dem Hintergrund der eigentlichen Problematik ist das in meinen Augen ein recht schwacher Beitrag mit einem noch schwächeren Fazit...|rolleyes


----------



## holle (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html


lesen und lachen... der haufen ist erbärmlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> dass die Mods den Betrag von Falk editieren sollten. Jeder sollte zwar noch seine eigene Meinung sagen dürfen aba sonst ham wir wirklich en Prob.


Nö, auch wenn Falk nicht recht hat, darf er seine Meinung sagen.

Würde mich nur die Quelle interessieren wo es steht dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen verboten ist (gesetzlich nicht, höchstens in Richtlinien der Gewäserbewirtschafter).


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ach warum den Leuten nicht ihre Forderungen mal klarmachen...500 Angler alle stippen 200 maßige weißfische und denen in die zentrale Kippen tot natürlich....


----------



## MiamiJoe (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ich war doch freundlich und habe den ton behalten,ich war in keinsterlei weisse dierekt beleidigend.also nicht immer alles vorschnell als mod abändern.
formal gesehen war alles ok.das grüne auf deren vermutliche politische gesinnung ist nicht beleidigend, [nochmal editiert by Thomas9904, was im Forum toleriert wird entscheidest nicht Du, solche "Anmache" tolerieren wir auch nicht gegenüber PETA`s. Mußt Du nicht verstehen, aber Dich dran halten!! Wäre schade wenns deswegen zu Verwarnungen kommen müßte]


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Man kann keine Diskussion mit denen führen. Ausnahmen bestätigen leider die Regel.


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/1/forum.html
> 
> 
> lesen und lachen... der haufen ist erbärmlich!


 

Erbärmich...weiß nicht Radikal habe mir das Thema durchgelesen...aufruf zum Stunkmachen.......intolleranz, aggresivität,und radikales vorgehen gegen andere........Gabs schon mal  nur in größerem ausmaß


----------



## Reisender (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> PS: An die Admins, Mods:
> Ich könnt mich jetzt löschen, braucht Ihr aber nicht, da ich nicht mit zwei Namen hier posten werde.


 

Na ja, so schnell kanns gehen ........und ich wollte Ihn noch eine PN senden...#c #c nun muß ich ihn anrufen !!!

Und wer Bezahlt das ???? #q #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tscha, wir machen was wir können um die Wünsche der Mitglieder zu erfüllen, solange es im Rahmen der Boardregeln und der Technik oder Finanzierbarkeit geht )))
Da sind wir auch mal schnell(er).


----------



## Khain75 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das Thomas sich noch traut mit dem Profilbild zu posten in weißer Kochklufft und zwei messer in der hand........:r ......


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

HI,

ach verdammt! Jetzt wollte ich Falk noch viel Erfolg im nächsten Forum wünschen (hier hat es ja erstaunlich lange gedauert - wieviele andere Foren noch übrigbleiben weiss ich nich...) - da bin ich wohl zu spät  



			
				Kalle25 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann keine Diskussion mit denen führen


 
Das denke ich auch; aber scheinbar stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt. Hier wird sie sterben. Zuletzt.

|wavey:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ach ja nur mal so zwischen durch----
[URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=42262&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1144534792"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=42262&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1144534792[/URL]

der ist leider umgekommen:c :c 
und hat sehr gut geschmeckt!!:q


----------



## Reisender (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ach verdammt! Jetzt wollte ich Falk noch viel Erfolg im nächsten Forum wünschen (hier hat es ja erstaunlich lange gedauert - wieviele andere Foren noch übrigbleiben weiss ich nich...) - da bin ich wohl zu spät
> |wavey:


 

Warum ???

Lesen kann er doch noch.....:q 

Na ja ich kenne ihn und weiß wie er Tickt, und bin ihn auch nicht Böse um seine kommentare. #h


----------



## MelaS72 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thomas sich noch traut mit dem Profilbild zu posten in weißer Kochklufft und zwei messer in der hand........:r ......


neeeeeein, viiiiiiiel schlimmer!!! #d
das eine ist ein Messer, das andre ein Wetzstahl! Damit das Messer zum Schneiden auch immer schööööön schaaaaaaarf ist :q

und zum Thema: wenn ich mir das so von denen durchlese frage ich mich echt, ob die bei Eintritt sich einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen haben! Das kann doch wohl bitte alles nicht mehr normal sein! #d #d #d #q


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich glaube, gegen soviel Ignoranz und Unwillen zur Diskussion sind wir machtlos#c Wenn ich mir schon wieder durchlese, was in diesem Forum von Peta geschrieben wurde, kommt es mir hoch. 
Der Oberguru namens ''Nessa'', der sich bezeichnenderweise selbst als radikal bezeichnet, mit theoretischem Gefasel über Speziesismus, Ageismus und natürlich auch direkt Rassismus zu glänzen und zu imponieren versucht, der jeglichen Tierschutz ablehnt, offenbar nur seine eigene Meinung akzeptiert, uns Angler als Mörder tituliert, der absolute Radikalität im Bezug auf Umsetzung von Tierrechten fordert und Diskussionen mit Andersdenkenden offensichtlich um jeden Preis vermeiden will, hat es wohl geschafft, die restlichen Aktiven zum Stillschweigen zu ''überreden''. Jedenfalls wünscht man offenbar keine Diskussion, obwohl mittlerweile einige Boardmitglieder sachlich, sogar höflich darum gebeten haben. Das zeigt erneut, welch Geistes Kind man dort ist. Sobald es unangenehme Fragen geben könnte, sobald jemand ernsthaft, aber kritisch hinterfragen möchte, werden die Schotten dicht gemacht und einer Diskussion aus dem Wege gegangen.#d


----------



## prinz1 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hi zusammen
also was soziale intelligenz , machiavellistische ( was auch immer das ist ) manipulationsstrategien , stabile traditionen und bestrafung und versöhnung angeht , da kenn ich mich aus !!!!   *grins*
mach ich jeden tag auf arbeit !!!!
aber fische ??????
was soll der sch........ !
zurückgesetzte fische überleben , solange der angler sich an regeln hält , die uns allen bekannt sind.
dieser artikel führt angelpraktika in fast ganz europa ad absurdum.
dort ist nämlich catch and release gang und gebe.
verlassen wir uns also nicht auf ein paar " deutsche spinner " , die auch noch rein zufällig *hi hi* der peta angehören!
in diesem sinne
petri heil
der prinz


----------



## Brisko (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich wollte ja nicht einsteigen, aber als ich das gelesen habe hats gereicht!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_...ent_of_Animals

Ich will einen Prominenten wie Sarah Connor oder Dirk Bach sehen, wie er ( ich habe KEINE Ähnlichkeit mit ihm!!!) einem kleinem Kind erklärt, wieso für seinen Vater keine Herzklappe im Rahmen einer Xenotransplantation eingesetzt wird.

*"Es tut mir leid, aber Dein Vater muss leider sterben, weil das Schwein auch Anrecht auf Leben hat" :v*

Sicherlich ist solch eine Art von transplantation und die Forschung hierfür nicht ganz unstrittig. Doch ich denke, dass ein Mensch hierbei mehr Anrecht auf Leben hat!


----------



## Damian (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Diese "Anzeige", die es wahrscheinlich nicht geben wird, hat ja etwas Positives. Sie schweißt endlich die Anglerschaft zu einer geschlossenen Meinung zusammen (zumindest in diesem Thread)
Das war nicht immer so. Wenn ich überlege, welche Kritik aus dem Anglerboard kam, als wir die Seite www.catch-release.de ins Leben gerufen haben! ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65588&highlight=aktion+catch+release )
Damals hätten wir uns solch einen Zusammenhalt gewünsch, wie jetzt.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie ihr zu dem Thema wirklich steht?! 
Erst werden die Releaser als Tierquäler aus eigenen Reihen beschimpft, jetzt sind es Heldenfiguren, die euch leid tun, nur weil sie angezeigt werden?! |kopfkrat

Wir lachen über die PETA, aber ich glaube, sie haben mehr Grund über uns zu lachen...


PS. Ich finde es toll, dass Angler sich in das PETA Forum einloggen, dort klärende Worte suchen und sich auf Diskussionen einlassen! #6 
http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1129,0/page/9/forum.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich bin nach wie vor gegen diese Aktion, weil sie das Problem zu sehr verengt und weil der Begriff c+r (siehe PETA) zu gerne aufgenommen und falsch verstanden wird um daraus Kapital zu schlagen.

Und ich habe deswegen trotzdem nie einen c+r - Anhänger als Tierquäler bezeichnet, also nicht wie PETA arbeiten und alles pauschalieren!!!

Und wenn jemand in die "Schusslinie" von PETA gerät ist er kein Held, sondern braucht einfach Unterstützung.

Und c+r ist ja zudem kein feststehender Begriff (außer Anglern wird eh keiner wissen um was es geht), bei der Anzeige geht es um das zurücksetzen eines gefangenen Fisches.

Aber darüber wurde ja schon genügend diskutiert und ist ja hier  eigentlich offtopic.

Dass die Jungs versuchen/denken durch Diskussionen mit den PETAnern was zu erreichen finde ich so ehrenwert wie sinnlos, man siehts ja an den Reaktionen dort im Forum (die allerdings klasse sind und zeigen wes Geistes Kind die sind).


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin ,


Lese diesen Thread schon ein wenig mit und wollte mich eigendlich nicht dazu äußern , weil ich PETA nicht ernst nehme . Aber als ich die das Posting von Falk gelesen hab , ging mir die Hutschnur hoch #q . Falk dieses Posting war unnötig wie ein Kropf . Wir sind alles Angler und sollten uns gerade in dieser Situation nicht gegenseitig an die Kehle gehen . 


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn jemand in die "Schusslinie" von PETA gerät ist er kein Held, sondern braucht einfach Unterstützung.
> 
> Dass die Jungs versuchen/denken durch Diskussionen mit den PETAnern was zu erreichen finde ich so ehrenwert wie sinnlos,


So sollte es sein und nicht anders . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nun ja die Leute sind engstirnig...und sehen das in einem begrenzten Rahmen...ich meine Hier in Europa kann man ja große Fresse haben von wegen Tierechte......weil hier gibt es ja Kuschelige Tierchen die Harmlos sind.... Jetzt schauen wir doch mal über den Teich z.B nach Australien da gibts ganz andere Flora und Fauna.....So wie sieht es da Mit dem Tierechten aus wenn sich Morgens in Meinem Wohnzimmer ein Inlandtaipan oder beispielsweise eine Antrax Robusta über den Tisch krabbelt.....sein Recht is es hier zu sein er hat es ja als Neues Lebensraum angenommmen.....wieviel Krokodilfarmen hat man den schon befreit oder Vielviel Schlangenfarmen wo die Tiere gehalten werden um gegengifte zu produzieren..die Statistik würde mich mal intressieren wie oft man sich da rantraut...oder sind das keine Tiere die befreit werden müssen sind?


----------



## Lahnfischer (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.vegane-hunde.de, dieser Link kursiert da und wird den Hundehaltern ans Herz gelegt #q


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Onkel Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben langeweile und wissen nichts besseres zu tun als sich über's zurücksetzen von Fischen aufzuregen . Soll ich denn jeden gefangenen maßigen Fisch , auch die die ich garnicht wollte , töten und dann wegschmeißen weil ich den nicht esse ?
> Mensch mensch , geht lieber nach Asien und stoppt die Walfänger liebe PETA.



|good: 

Ja, das ist mal ein wort! Ich habe letztens eine Dokumentatio0n über die Lage der Haie gesehen, was auf einem taiwanischen Schiff dort getan wurde, hat mir ( und würde sicher auch euch) die Tränen in die augen getrieben! Die haben haie mit Netzen gefangen, denen LEBEND alle Flossen abgeschnitten, und DEN RESTLICHEN KÖRPER; die Tiere hatten geblutet ohne Ende und waren noch lebendig, ins Meer zurückgeworfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wo wart ihr da, liebe PETA?????????????????????????????
Aber an so eine große Lobby wie die Berufsfischer trauen sich solch feigen Leute wie ihr offenbar nicht dran, dann vergreift ihr euch doch lieber an Hobbyanglern, die die Fische  mit ihren Haken ähnlich quälen, gell? 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich über PETAS Dummheit lachen oder weinen soll...
Wie auch immer KOF!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Wo wart ihr da, liebe PETA?????????????????????????????


Nochmal:
PETA ist keine Tierschutzorganisation sondern nach eigenem Verständnis eine "Tierrechtsorganistion".

Was es allerdings mit "Tierrecht" zu tun hat, wenn Angler per Anzeige dazu verdonnert werden sollen, jeden Fisch zu töten, erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht.......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Um das alles wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene mit Argumenten zu bringen:
*Klick mich>>*


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Klar Tierschutz kostet ja auch Geld........das Können ja andere Machen......und wenn die dann das geld investiert haben ...kommen wir daher und sagen das ist aber nicht rechtens.........man kann ja Millionen für die Erhaltung von z.B Tigern in Indien ausgeben.......und dann herkommen und sagen das ist aber gegen die Tierrechte das die nur in begrenzten terretorien gehalten werden......genauso könne die Fischereiverbände tausende von Euro inverstieren um Arten die zurückgegangen sind wieder einzuführen...und dann kritisieren das diese arten geschützt werden und die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass unserem Angel-Freund hier großes Ungemach blüht.
Ein gut argumentierender Anwalt und PETA hat zwar mal wieder Presse gemacht, aber nicht wirklich gewonnen. Vielleicht leisten sie uns sogar einen Bärendienst, indem hier vielleicht endlich ein Präzedenzfall zugunsten C+R gefällt wird. Da ist zwar mehr der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens, aber man wird sehen.
Ich finde diesen Verein einfach nur lächerlich und wenn man sich ihre Argumentations- und Kausalitätsketten anschaut (Thomas hat den entsprechenden Link ja oben geposted und auch schön kommentiert), sieht man recht deutlich, dass ihre Argumente dünn, nicht wirklich belegbar und teilweise sogar an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind.
Dem Betroffenen Angel-Freund drücke ich dennoch die Daumen.

Ich für meinen Teil geh' jetzt ein paar Trutten jagen - ich setze sie auch nicht zurück, nein ich haue denen so richtig auf die Rübe und stech' sie dann ab, um sie anschließend meiner Hunger leidenden Familie zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.


----------



## oknel (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PETA
Aus diesen Gründen lehnt PETA unter anderem folgendes ab:

Tierversuche aller Art 
.......
.........
...............
das Herabwürdigen von Tieren mit negativ behafteten Bezeichnungen. 

krieg ich ne anzeige wenn ich blöde kuh sage
oder das dumme schwein?

auch die toten hosen unterstützen die peta.

auch ganz nett:
http://www.henryk-broder.de/html/fr_kaufmann4.html

mfg


----------



## Damian (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Jungs versuchen/denken durch Diskussionen mit den PETAnern was zu erreichen finde ich so ehrenwert wie sinnlos



Thomas, Ist Deine nett formulierte Gegenargumentation über 2 Seiten, nicht ebenfalls sinnlos?! Die PETA wird sich ebenfalls lustig darüber machen und wir Angler brauchen keine Gegenargumente, weil uns PETA nicht vom Angeln abhalten wird und kann.

Ich finde nicht, dass die Angler die dort ihre Meinung äußern, ihre Zeit damit verschwenden. Im Gegenteil, die Tierrechtler erfahren gerade, dass die kleinen,schwachen,stillen Angler doch eine feste Größe sind und teilweise besser und vielfältiger argumentieren können und sich mit diesem Thema stärker auseinander setzen, als die selbst ernannten Tierrechtler. Deshalb finde ich klasse, was die Jungs in deren Forum schreiben und möchte es nicht niederschmettern, wie du es tust.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nach wie vor gegen diese Aktion, weil sie das Problem zu sehr verengt und weil der Begriff c+r (siehe PETA) zu gerne aufgenommen und falsch verstanden wird um daraus Kapital zu schlagen.



Thomas, vielleicht liest Du Dir den Text der Startseite genauer durch, denn jemand, der mit c+r nichts anfangen kann, sollte nach dem Besuch der Seite im Bilde darüber sein, wozu dieses für den Fischbestand dienlich sein könnte. Sorry |offtopic 

Warum sollte die PETA Kapital aus C+R schöpfen?!
Bis jetzt haben jegliche Versuche der PETA, C+R Angler für das Zurücksetzen zu bestrafen gescheitert und niemand der Betreiber der C+R Seite hat auch nur einen bösen Brief von dieser Organisation erhalten.
Es besteht nicht einmal eine Grundlage dazu (aber das ist ein anderes Thema)
Ich finde sogar, dass mit solchen sinnlosen Anzeigen, der Ruf der PETA weiter leiden wird, weil sie sich zum x. mal lächerlich damit machen werden.
Wir Angler im Gegenzug sollten mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten und unsere Daseinsberechtigung untermauern


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Thomas, Ist Deine nett formulierte Gegenargumentation über 2 Seiten, nicht ebenfalls sinnlos?!


Doch!
Bzw. bedingt, denn wenn man dadurch Anglern Argumentationsmaterial liefern kann oder sie dazu animieren sich selbst weiter zu informieren, ist es ja icht ganz sinnlos.

Aber mit sinnlos meinte ich ja nicht sinnfrei.

Sondern, dass es sinnlos sei(n könnte) "eingefleischte PETAner" (schönes Wortspiel )) dazu zu bringen auf Argumente (von Leuten mit anderer Meinung) zu hören. 

offtopic an:


> Thomas, vielleicht liest Du Dir den Text der Startseite genauer durch, denn jemand, der mit c+r nichts anfangen kann, sollte nach dem Besuch der Seite im Bilde darüber sein, wozu dieses für den Fischbestand dienlich sein könnte


Ich erkenne durchaus an, dass die Änderungen gegenüber der ersten Version durchaus einen Fortschritt darstellen, der jedoch nichst an meiner grundsätzlichen Einstellung ändert. 
Darf ja aber jeder wie er will (ob c+r - Befürworter oder PETA)
Offtopic aus



> Ich finde sogar, dass mit solchen sinnlosen Anzeigen, der Ruf der PETA weiter leiden wird, weil sie sich zum x. mal lächerlich damit machen werden.


Das hoffe ich auch!!

PS:
Hier nochmal der Link zu dem von Dir angesprochenen "Elaborat" von mir:
Klick>>>


----------



## Dennert (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hi Leute

Ich glaube, diese Leute bekommen von uns viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich hab mir mal in deren Forum den Tread durchgelesen (Anglerforen).
Sie halten uns für "Deppen mit ihren Fischen in den Armen" und natürlich Mörder:m, ein paar Treads darunter fragt man sich allen Ernstes, ob man Mücken als vollwertige Lebewesen anzusehen hat und ob man sie totschlagen dürfe, wenn dem nicht so sei|muahah: 
na klar, wenn schon radikal, dann richtig

Nach ein paar Postings wird aber schnell klar, viele von denen sind "Modetierrechtler" die sich gegenseitig nach dem Munde reden|supergri 
Solche Leute kennt jeder, erstmal gegen alles und jeden und wenn das alles nichts hilft, kann man sich ja immer noch mit nem Messerchen ins Ärmchen ritzen, damit man ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.

Diskutieren mit solchen Leuten wird nix bringen, bevor sich ein Psychologe ihrer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe angenommen hat.|rolleyes 

Man straft sie am besten mit Mißachtung, das hilft immer


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

genau das ist es die Wollen aufmerksamkeit......immer nach dem motto huhu uns gibts noch...beachtet uns..ja hier#h ....... Modeerscheinung genauso wie dieses vegane essen gabs bein uns auch mal vor nen Paar jahre 60-70 Leute einfach mal mit auf der Welle reiten......weil is Cool man|supergri :g .....und bis auf 5 fressen alle wieder Fleisch.......jaja das teeniealter


Zander hat schon recht...keine weitere Beachtung drauf verschwenden#d 

Mal sehen als nächstes nehmen sie sich die saurierforscher vor ...weil sie das recht auf Die Ruhe der Toten verletzen.


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Aber die haben offensichtlich auch ein paar Probleme mit Spinnern in ihrem Forum.

http://www.peta2.de/de/home.cfm?p=30&pl=2&idf=3,1188,0


----------



## tamandua (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Vor Trollen ist halt niemand sicher Trotzdem finde ich solche Aktionen eher erbärmlich. Provokationen der PETA mit reiner Provokation zu erwidern, halte ich nicht unbedingt für sinnreich.


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja muss nicht sein, aber lustig wars schon ,lies dir mal nen anderes thema durch da diskutieren ob oder was sodomie ist Tierliebe oder Liebe zu tieren....einfach nen Brüller.......


----------



## tapaesser (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ magic

Gröllllllllll|director:


----------



## Lonny (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,

Ich finde mann sollte sich mal zusammen Raffen und was gegen den Witz Verein unternehmen !!!!
Ich werde mir das Forum von den mal etwas genauer anschauen ich habe ebend gelesen das es da auch ein Form für Angel geben soll ( Gegen Angler wohl ehern 




Schöne Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde mann sollte sich mal zusammen Raffen und was gegen den Witz Verein unternehmen !!!!
> Ich werde mir das Forum von den mal etwas genauer anschauen ich habe ebend gelesen das es da auch ein Form für Angel geben soll ( Gegen Angler wohl ehern
> ...


 
Reine Zeitverschwendung warum gleiches mit gleichem  erwiedern.....die machen sich durch ihr reden und handeln selbst ...lächerlich warum zeit geld und nerven für sowas....aufbringen


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*







  ​


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

cool Moses #6 #6 #6


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich Bin ja auch ein Freund von Satire und Radikale mit Humor zu begegnen, nur meine Ich jetzt mit diesen Graphiken wie Magic Moses nur unnötig Öl ins feuer zu gießen....und auf das Niveau sollte man sich nicht herablassen


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Bin ja auch ein Freund von Satire und Radikale mit Humor zu begegnen, nur meine Ich jetzt mit diesen Graphiken wie Magic Moses nur unnötig Öl ins feuer zu gießen....und auf das Niveau sollte man sich nicht herablassen


 
Schau dich mal im Forum von PETA um und erzähl' mir dann nochmal etwas von Niveau.  
Da wird gegen Nazis geschrieben (was ja auch um Himmels Willen völlig korrekt ist) und erwähnt, dass man ja eine solche Intoleranz und Ablehnung nur aufgrund von Hautfarbe und Religion überhaupt nicht akzeptieren kann und führt im gleichen Atemzug in seinem Avatar den sinnigen Spruch "Go vegan or die".
Vegetarier werden zu Mördern erklärt, weil die ja immer noch tierische Produkte verzehren und veganische Fußballschuhe empfohlen (sind Fußballer etwa auch Mörder?). Fotografen sind auch potentielle Massenmörder weil irgendwo bei der Ausbelichtung oder beim Papier Gelatine verwandt wird.
Ich hab' nix dagegen wenn Leute meinen, dass ein veganes Leben der richtige Weg ist. Aber dann sollen sie das bitteschön zu Hause machen und andere Leute damit in Frieden lassen - ich zwinge auch keinem blassen Salat-Hippie meine Curry-Wurst auf oder nehme meinen Sohn aus dem Fußballverein, weil die dort mit Lederbällen spielen.......


----------



## Khain75 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Du ich verfolge da im Forum seit gestern abend...bin also Informiert.......ich sage ja auch nur man soll sich nicht...auf die Stufe herablassen....keine Sorge habe das Peta Forum immer im Auge......... neuster schmunzler." unsere Vorfahren vor ca 1.000.000 Jahren".....meine Infos zu ersten menschenähnlichen Wesen  waren einige 100000 Jahre später......|supergri


----------



## kasimir (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Manmanman was soll man dazu noch sagen gewisse prinzen behaupten offen das hundefleisch eine delikatesse sei und es gibt kein tärrrräääää
Liebe Peta "wie ware es sich mit diesem tierschutzprogramm mal in den nahen osten bzw asien zu begeben wo hunde,katzen,wale,delfine,haie,vögel und soooo weiter auf bestialische weise teilweise lebendig in topf kommen " 
dagegen ist ein fisch der gefangen und "ordentlich" realeast wurde wohl kaum eine bedrohung des tierschutzes man kann es auch übertreiben 
greeez und PETRI!!!! der kasimir


----------



## Freizeitfischer (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, gegen soviel Ignoranz und Unwillen zur Diskussion sind wir machtlos#c Wenn ich mir schon wieder durchlese, was in diesem Forum von Peta geschrieben wurde, kommt es mir hoch.
> Der Oberguru namens ''Nessa'', der sich bezeichnenderweise selbst als radikal bezeichnet, mit theoretischem Gefasel über Speziesismus, Ageismus und natürlich auch direkt Rassismus zu glänzen und zu imponieren versucht, der jeglichen Tierschutz ablehnt, offenbar nur seine eigene Meinung akzeptiert, uns Angler als Mörder tituliert, der absolute Radikalität im Bezug auf Umsetzung von Tierrechten fordert und Diskussionen mit Andersdenkenden offensichtlich um jeden Preis vermeiden will, hat es wohl geschafft, die restlichen Aktiven zum Stillschweigen zu ''überreden''. Jedenfalls wünscht man offenbar keine Diskussion, obwohl mittlerweile einige Boardmitglieder sachlich, sogar höflich darum gebeten haben. Das zeigt erneut, welch Geistes Kind man dort ist. Sobald es unangenehme Fragen geben könnte, sobald jemand ernsthaft, aber kritisch hinterfragen möchte, werden die Schotten dicht gemacht und einer Diskussion aus dem Wege gegangen.#d



das heist also, sich gezielt in deren Board einloggen und in diesen Threads gezielt sachliche Komentare oder Links einbringen. 
Wie schon einer von denen schrieb, "die löschen das zwar sofort wenn sie es merken, aber bis dahin haben es einige gelesen , oder sogar den link angeklickt"

Gruß Uwe


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Bei solchen Leuten die den Kühen das Grünfutter wegfressen,kann man echt nur :v :e


----------



## donlotis (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Leuten die den Kühen das Grünfutter wegfressen,kann man echt nur :v :e




Na, die brauchen ja auch keine Kühe mehr. :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin ,
hab da mal eine Frage : Habt Ihr schon mal von von PETA gehört (Zeitschriften/Radio/TV) außer wenn es mal wieder um uns Angler geht ? Ich nicht jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht erinnern . Klar ist die Sachen mit dem Member noch nicht ausgestanden , aber ansonsten kann man doch eine Organisation , die sich nur auf eine Gruppe stürzt um mal wieder was im Internet zu schreiben und wie ich finde nur ihre Anhänger ereicht nur belächeln

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Moin Moin ,
> hab da mal eine Frage : Habt Ihr schon mal von von PETA gehört (Zeitschriften/Radio/TV) außer wenn es mal wieder um uns Angler geht ?


Doch, schon, wenn die wieder irgendwelche Promis um die Häuser jagen)
Oder als sie den Ort "Fischen im Allgäu" in "Wandern im Allgäu" umbenennen lassen wollten.
Hätten sie wirklich was gegen Angler hätten die sich doch da eher den Ort "Angeln" in S-H rausgesucht (oder sie haben nur mal wieder schlecht recherchiert ))


----------



## Stingray (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Im PETA Forum haben sich ja wohl schon ein Haufen von uns eingeloggt :q . Der Thread Anglerforum  ist ja schon voll mit Anglern. Wenn man sich das so durchliest, erkenne ich einige von den PETA Anhängern wieder. Die sitzen immer wenn bei uns DOOM ist am U-Bahnhof Feldstraße mit bunten Haaren, dreckigen Klamotten, Ratte auf der Schulter und 100 Hunden und wollen einen Euro :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und mit Leuten die sich solche Gedanken machen wollte ihr ne diskussion führen? ------------>

*Verhütungsmittel* 
Man hört immer mal wieder das bei der Produktion von Verhütungsmitteln Tierversuche im Spiel sein sollen. Konkret erinnere ich mich an einen kurzen Artikel, den ich mal irgendwo im Netz gelesen habe, in dem stand das Kondome nicht vegan wären. Ich denke das auch bei Antibaby-Pillen TV durchgeführt werden.

(Falls ich mich irre oder jemand detailiertere Infos hat: Nur her damit!)

Was denkt ihr zu dem Thema? Trotzdem konventionelle Verhütungsmittel verwenden? Auf alternative (weniger sichere) Methoden wie Temperaturmessen oder Persona umsteigen? Abstinenz bzw. kein Geschlechtsverkehr, wenn kein Kind gewünscht ist?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für das Verwenden von Verhütungsmitteln, vegan hin oder her: Wenn man jetzt propagieren würde dass keine Kondome mehr benutzt werden sollten wären die Folgen wohl unverantwortlich...

|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Wenn man jetzt propagieren würde dass keine Kondome mehr benutzt werden sollten wären die Folgen wohl unverantwortlich...


Was schert uns die Ausbreitung von Aids wenn dafür Tierrechte gewahrt bleiben??
Geht bei Aids doch "nur" um Menschen................

Vielleicht wolllten die auch deshalb den Papst einspannen gegen Angler, weil der ja auch keine Kondome mag (wir kommen ja in die Hölle, falls ihrs noch nicht wißt)??

Klick ))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Sorry aber wie kann man solche gedankengänge haben....hat man keine andere Probleme....man bin ich froh das meine Frau fleisch in den mund nimmt [edit by Thomas9904] wenn ich zuweit gehe bitte editieren#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

solange es menschen gibt kommen immer wieder irgendwelche sekten  oder organisationen die den anderen schlechtes vorwerfen!  leider kann mann nur sagen! manche sollten wirklich mal nachdenken bevor sie öffentlich was von sich geben!:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> wenn ich zuweit gehe bitte editieren


Härtest an der Grenze.........
Nehm ich lieber mal raus, sonst kriegst Du noch die BFF auf den Hals .-))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Härtest an der Grenze.........
> Nehm ich lieber mal raus, sonst kriegst Du noch die BFF auf den Hals .-))


 

Alles klar#6  habs aber diplomatisch ausgedrückt:q


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wolllten die auch deshalb den Papst einspannen gegen Angler, weil der ja auch keine Kondome mag (wir kommen ja in die Hölle, falls ihrs noch nicht wißt)??



Thomas da schneidet er sich ins eigene Fleisch, die kirche besitzt Firmen die Kondome und die pille herstellt .....................:q 

Aber wat soll wir kommen halt alle in die hölle, da können wir in ruhe angeln.............zitteraale und so :q 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tja irgendwie sagt seine Heiligkeit Töten zum Freizeitvertreib ist nicht im Sinne der Ehtik.......Komisch war da nicht sowas  wie die angler werden angeklagt  weil sie nicht töten zu Freizeitbelustigung?#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was schert uns die Ausbreitung von Aids wenn dafür Tierrechte gewahrt bleiben??
> Geht bei Aids doch "nur" um Menschen................
> 
> Vielleicht wolllten die auch deshalb den Papst einspannen gegen Angler, weil der ja auch keine Kondome mag (wir kommen ja in die Hölle, falls ihrs noch nicht wißt)??


 
Nein, das weiß ich nicht!

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es gut ist, in die Diskussion katholische Glaubenssätze einzubringen und zu werten/kommentieren.


----------



## smeeth (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Jetzt gehts aber los ! Die haben doch voll einen an der Waffel !

Wir in Bayern würden sagen: De spinnan ja neberm Hirn a no !

Die sollen sich mal besser daran halten dieses Gemetzel der Japaner zu bekämpfen !

Greetz an alle Boardies

Smeeth


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es gut ist, in die Diskussion katholische Glaubenssätze einzubringen und zu werten/kommentieren.


Will ich auch nicht!!!
Ich hab da ja nur den Papst und keinen einzigen (weiteren) Katholiken angesprochen.

Dass einem aber solche Gedanken durch den Kopf schießen, dürfte auch nur natürlich sein (Merke: Auch ein Mod ist nur ein Mensch!)

PS:
Eine aufrichtig gemeinte Entschuldigung an jede(n) Katholiken/in, die sich duch mein obiges Posting in irgendeiner Art und Weise verletzt oder sonst beeiträchtigt sehen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da isser der Stänkerer!
> 
> http://ross.repage.de/​


Jetzt hat er die Page wohl vor lauter Muffe dicht gemacht! |muahah:


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Vielleicht noch mal ein kleines Statement zu den aktuellen Beiträgen aus dem Forum für Höherberufene und den aus der Luft gegriffenen PETA-Vergleichen:

Um ihre beschränkte Weltanschauung zu rechtfertigen, wurde wohl u.a. versucht, den Kantschen Imperativ zu bemühen und zugleich von der offensichtlichen Philosophiejugendmeisterin geäußert, dass Veganertum eine rein _persönliche_ Lebnenseinstellung sei.

Dagegen hat niemand etwas einzuwenden, denn ein jeder soll tun und lassen können, was er für richtig erachtet, solange dadurch niemand anderes eingeschränkt wird bzw. dieses Verhalten zulasten Dritter geht. 

Das Problem der Tierrechtlerveganer ist aber, dass man sich anmaßt meinen zu dürfen, mit dieser angeblich _persönlichen _Lebenseinstellung auf das penetranteste missionieren zu müssen und zu dürfen und dazu offensichtlich jedes Mittel Recht scheint! Dass man insoweit wie selbstverständlich unwahre Tatsachen verbreitet, um Nichtveganer zu diffamieren, scheint nach Interpretation dieser Leute die Rechte Dritter dann auf einmal - selektiver Weise - nicht mehr zu tangieren bzw. heiligt der Zweck dann jedes Mittel...

Positive Überzeugungsarbeit, die andere nicht angreift, diese sei auch Euch Veganern gegönnt, _aber nicht auf Kosten Andersdenkender und -lebender, die ihr permanent mit Unwahrheiten etc. durch den Dreck zieht_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Liebe Tierrechtler, die Ihr die selbsternannten Robin Hoods einer Tierwelt jenseits von Biotopen, Habitaten und widerlichen Nahrungsketten seid und ihr alle Mitorganismen dieser Erde - ob Tomate, Mücke oder Mensch - dem Gerechtigkeitsideal natürlich gleich behandelt, tretet doch aus dem Universum aus, denn in so einem zweidimensionalen weltlichen "Käfig", wie es die Scheibe namens Erde nunmal ist, wird die Freiheit eines jeden Organismus doch ständig mit Füßen getreten! 

Ich will für Euch, die Ihr aller Welt weis machen wollt, dass releaste Fische durch den angeblichen Stress einem Naturgesetz gleich "meist sterben müssen", hoffen, dass dieser - Eurer Lesart nach Tier wie (= |licht ) Mensch gleichermaßen befallende - Stress in Eurem Forum keine verheerenden Kollateralschäden anrichten wird, oder welch logischer Luftsprung ermöglicht es Euch insoweit weiterhin schmerzfrei, dem Rest der Welt Eure _persönlichen _Lebenseinstellungen aufzwingen zu wollen????????????? 

In diesem Sinne, think about it, (if you can|kopfkrat ) 

Tschau Debilofant #h 

Ps.: Ich habe mich nicht fremdangemeldet, aber vielleicht kann das ja jemand dieser bemerkenswert "elitär gebildeten" Nessa irgendwie ausrichten von einem ihren gefestigten Vorurteilen zufolge selbstredend als "Hohlbirne" zu bezeichnenden "Fischmörder"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Jetzt hat er die Page wohl vor lauter Muffe dicht gemacht!


Nö, die geht.


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

jungs es bringt doch nix, in dem Gästebüch von diesem komischen Typ zu schreiben. Der schon nix ißt wenn dieses komische Tofu zeugs vorher mit einer Zange angepackt worden war wo fleisch dran war .


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die gifts sind auch klasse:" Mit einem Hund würde sie das nie machen, warum mit einem Fisch"-----------> soll das ne Herausforderung sein?


" Hatte ihr essen ein Gesicht"---------> klar und die Bärchenwurst hat es sogar noch


----------



## xxxxxx (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*






Hallo

Ich ÜNTERSTÜTZE Catch&Release


 Und ich stehe dazu.

Alle die das selbige Tun sollten auch dazu stehen und der Pers. (unsere) Hilfe anbieten. Nur in einer Gemeinschaft können wir dagegen angehen, einer alleine kann dagegen oftmals nicht viel ausrichten.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

noch was schönes gefunden 



> Nach dem festlichen Dinner mit Rehgulasch aus der eigenen Jagd und vor dem bis weit nach Mitternacht dauernden Tanzvergnügen rief Giulia von Crailsheim-Larisch die Gäste noch zu Spenden für den Verein PetaDeutschland auf, der sich aktiv gegen unnötige Tiertransporte und grausame Tierquälerei einsetzt. Nach der 2. Schleppjagd auf Schloss Amerang konnte zufrieden vermeldet werden: Alle Vier- und Zweibeiner wohlauf und glücklich!
> 
> http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokalnachrichten/tt_text.php?id=9186



ICh sach ja Wasser predingen , und wein saufen


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

muss man sowas eigentlich noch kommentieren?:m |kopfkrat 


<----------so geile eigentore bei der Wm und deutschland wird doch noch Weltmeister#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, die geht.


*Not Found ))*


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Also bei mi rgeht die, vielleicht haben die Dich als "Störenfirend" ausgeschlossen???
)


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mi rgeht die, vielleicht haben die Dich als "Störenfirend" ausgeschlossen???
> )


Wie soll das wohl gehen, wo ich dort nur mal nen Blick ins Gästebuch geworfen habe? :q http://ross.repage.de/


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das wohl gehen, wo ich dort nur mal nen Blick ins Gästebuch geworfen habe? :q www.ross.repage.de



Zanderfänger ohne WWW


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://ross.repage.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

)))


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Zanderfänger ohne WWW


Hatte ich schon gemerkt aber sie funzt net ))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.kudi.de/kautsch/index.shtml


http://www.reinert.de/de/html/deko-baerchenw01.html <-----auf die ziffern klicken auch Gemüse hat ein gesicht


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Immerhin hat er für uns "verblödete Rindviecher" jetzt eine Begrüßungsfanfare eingestellt, die uns über die Gästebuchzensur aufklären soll :m -  Pippi Langstrumpf hat sich Ihre Welt auch immer so gemacht, wie sie Ihr gefällt!

Tschau Debilofant #h 

PS.: Ich wußte gar nicht, dass die BRAVO mal ´nen Sonderheft mit suuuupercoolen Sprüchen für Nachwuchswichtigtuer rausgebracht hat, mit denen man mächtig Eindruck schinden kann, von wegen tiefe Brunnen und klares Wasser - Vielleicht hätte man besser nicht direkt vor der Haustüre graben sollen, wenn diese doch offensichtlich in der Nähe einer gedanklichen Sondermüllkippe liegt, dann bräuchte man vielleicht auch nicht ständig sein sog. _Gäste|kopfkrat _buch zu manipulieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Debilofant
Dein Posting wurde auch schon in die Diskussion eingebracht im PTA - Forum)
Nur mit dem Punkt "Unwahrheit" können isie nix anfangen.
Vielleicht müsste denen mal einer klarmachen dass verengtes und einseitiges zitieren, weglassen von Fakten etc. auch ne Art "Unwahrheit" ist.
Siehe die ganzen weiterführenden Links hier im Thread bzw. in diesem, wo ja die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeitsweise" von PETA zur Genüge entlarvt wurde ))


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin hat er für uns "verblödete Rindviecher" jetzt eine Begrüßungsfanfare eingestellt, die uns über die Gästebuchzensur aufklären soll :m - Pippi Langstrumpf hat sich Ihre Welt auch immer so gemacht, wie sie Ihr gefällt!


Wie, echt! Verpasse ich da etwa was? :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Interrerssant auch dieses Zitat aus dem PETA - Forum:


> Wenn man bisschen nachdenkt, gibt es keine andere Lebensweise als den veganen Weg zu gehen, um sich nicht schuldig zu machen am Leid von Lebewesen



Man könnte dem ja auch entgegenhalten:
Wenn man ein bisschen nachdenkt, gibt es keine andere Lebensweise als die sinnvolle Nutzung der Natur und ihrer Ressourcen mit dem entsprechenden Respekt vor allen Lebensformen (trotz der Nutzung durch Menschen), um sich nicht schuldig zu machen am Leid vieler Menschen und Tiere (z. B. Hundehaltung mit veganer Ernährung).

PS:
Ich seh schon, da werd ich mich auch irgendwann anmelden müssen ))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja ich kämpfe auch mit mir...aber wenn ich da im forum nicht mal erwähnt werde|gr: ........dabei gebe ich mir doch solche mühe|bla:


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja da sieht man doch das man als veganer was besser  ist:

"Anfeindungen finde ich grundsätzlich auch nicht in Ordnung, aber es ist einfach zu viel verlangt, von einem Veganer absolute Tolleranz Nichtveganern gegenüber zu verlangen"


Das wäre aber auch wirklich zuviel verlangt


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wer sich vegan ernährt, lebt gefährlich. Vielleicht wird das Weinen und Brüllen der Möhren ja bald hörbar gemacht!  
Das unschuldige Leben geht nur durch Luft und Liebe, wobei es ja da auch schon wieder Probleme mit den in der Luft vorhandenen Kleinstlebewesen und Sporen gibt. Also wird die Luft auch gestrichen!


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Das wäre aber auch wirklich zuviel verlangt


 
Ja eben, genauso, dass man nicht nur "mal ein bisschen" nachdenkt, sondern mal 

1. Sich SELBSTSTÄNDIG (Holzhammer an - also nicht fremd vorgekaute und einseitigst schöngefärbte Märchen=Manipulation - Holzhammer aus) über die Tatsachen VOLLSTÄNDIG (inclusive Vervollständigung von Halb"wahrheiten") informiert, über die man meint, der "guten Sache" wegen (mit)herziehen zu müssen (= unabdingbare Voraussetzung, im Deutschen gemeinhin auch Meinungsfundament bzw. im Falle von Meinungsaustausch auch Diskussionsgrundlage genannt)

2. Die Einsicht entwickelt, dass man ohne vollständige Tatsachenkenntnisse sich schlichtweg kein, obendrein zumeist auch noch herablassendes Urteil bilden sollte

3. Sofern man sich umfassend ein Bild über die Tatsachen gemacht hat und das Verhalten seiner auserkorenen "Feinde" wahrheitsgetreu vor dem geistigen Auge hat, mal ein wenig umsichtiger und viel, viel kräftiger nachdenkt, ob die eigene Sichtweise die einzig legitime auf dieser Welt ist!

Esst und lebt ihr, wie ihr meint leben zu müssen, aber verschont die Öffentlichkeit und Andersdenkende mit Eurer unredlich demagogischen Propaganda und den insoweit inakzeptablen Angriffen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

*Angler können aufatmen - Fische spüren keinen Schmerz* 

Die bislang größte Studie zur Neurologie der Fische, in der die Nervensysteme und Reaktionen von Fischen und Säugetieren verglichen wurden, hat ergeben, dass die Fischhirne nicht genügend entwickelt sind, um Schmerz oder Angst zu empfinden. Die Studie wurde von James D. Rose durchgeführt, einem Professor für Zoologie und Physiologie der Universität von Wyoming, der sich seit fast 30 Jahren mit neurologischen Fragestellungen beschäftigt. Er hat die Daten einer großen Zahl von angesammelten Studien der vergangenen 15 Jahre ausgewertet, welche sich mit Tieren und ihrer Reaktion auf Schmerz und Reize beschäftigen. 

Sein Bericht, der in der amerikanischen Fachzeitschrift "Fischereiwissenschaft" veröffentlicht wurde, kommt zu dem Schluss, dass Bewusstwerdung von Schmerz von der Funktion spezieller Bereiche der Hirnrinde abhängt - welche bei Fischen nicht existieren. 
Vorhergehende Studien, die angedeutet hatten, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden könnten, hätten nach James Rose die Reaktion auf einen bedrohlichen Stimulus (Nociception) mit Schmerzempfinden verwechselt. 

"Schmerz setzt Bewusstsein voraus", meint James Rose. "Der Schlüssel ist die Unterscheidung zwischen Nociception [Reaktion auf den Stimulus] und Schmerz. Eine Person, die anästhesiert in einem Operationssaal liegt, wird immer noch physisch auf einen externen Reiz reagieren, aber keinen Schmerz spüren. Jeder, der schon mal ein kopfloses Huhn gesehen hat, weiß, dass es, obwohl sein Körper auf Reize reagieren kann, keinen Schmerz empfinden kann." Rose sagte, dass die, welche sich um das Wohlergehen der Fische sorgen, sich darauf konzentrieren sollten, ihnen ein Leben in sauberen und gesunden Gewässern zu ermöglichen. 

Trotz der neuen Forschungsergebnisse meinte ein Sprecher der Organisation "Menschen für die ethische Behandlung von Tieren", welche Millionen für eine Anti-Angel-Kampagne ausgegeben hat: "Wir glauben, dass Fischen barbarisch ist. Natürlich können Tiere Schmerz spüren. Sie empfinden etwas, und sei es nur, um Raubtieren zu entgehen." 

Einen weiteren wissenschaftlichen Beitrag haben wir bei http://www.cipro.de/karpfen/schmerz.htm entdeckt: Die Beiträge sind bereits alle in den Mitteilungen „Angeln und Fischen“ des Deutschen Anglerverbandes veröffentlicht worden. Der Originalartikel, entstammt der Feder von Herrn Prof. J. D. Rose von der Universität in Wyoming (USA).
_Wir bedanken uns für die freundlicher Unterstützung von Herrn Michael Winkel, Bundesgeschäftsführer des DAV!_


_Quelle:www.mosella-team.de/rechtsecke-peta.htm_


----------



## Manuel (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,|wavey: 

Also,erst Mal ist wieder belegt das Fische wohl keine Schmerzen empfinden.Deswegen werden aber die Angler trotzdem den Fisch mit Würde und Respekt behandeln.Kein Angler hat vor Fische zu quälen,das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn.
Es wird Zeit das in diesem Land,wie in vielen anderen Ländern auch,das catch & release erlaubt wird.Es ist meiner Meinung nach Pflicht jedes Anglers nur so viele Fische zu entnehmen,wie er auch verwerten möchte.
Zur Bestandssicherung sollten Mindest- und auch Höchstmasse gelten.Gerade kapitale Fische sind sehr wichtig um die jeweilige Fischart zu erhalten.


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz



Dazu dann noch ein kommentar..wo wohl gefunden?

bäh... das ist jetzt aber nicht sein Ernst oder?
Versteh ich das grad richtig dass xxxxxxx ein ANGLER ist?!

oh mann bist du krank. Echt... stirb


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Schade auch, im Moment ist im PETA-Kindergarten entweder eine Erzieherin aufgekreuzt, die anscheinend gerade einen Genehmigungsvorbehalt für jedes weitere Posting angeordnet oder gar ein Diskussionsverbot verhängt hat, oder aber die eifrigen Nachwuchstalente durchwühlen gerade hektisch und vergeblich eines der jämmerlichen Parolenhand- bzw. kochbücher - Funkstille... (da scheint auch die "Anleitung zum Briefeschreiben" |uhoh: nicht weiterzuhelfen) 

Vielleicht wird aber auch gerade bei Wikepedia oder woanders die eigene Geschichte der PETA-Propaganda nachrecherchiert, die u.a. wegen eines weit über die Geschmacklosigkeitsgrenze hinausgehenden Holocaust-Vergleiches im Jahre 2005 bereits zu einer Verurteilung wegen Volksverhetzung geführt hat...

Als Lektüre, die auch dem PETA-Kindergarten der Aufklärung halber ans Herz gelegt sei (bzw. auch dort platziert gehört), mal hier klicken oder auf diese "unseriöse Seite" klicken...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Student (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Interrerssant auch dieses Zitat aus dem PETA - Forum:



Die einzig vegane Alternative besteht denke ich im Suizid, ansonsten führt man zwangsweise zum Tod von Tieren. Man kann nicht leben, ohne direkt und indirekt Tiere zu töten.

Aber das führt wohl etwas zu weit und mir ist es ohnehin recht egal, was andere machen, solange sie mich dabei nicht negativ beeinträchtigen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## fjord-dusty (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Torsk1 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der neuen Forschungsergebnisse meinte ein Sprecher der Organisation "Menschen für die ethische Behandlung von Tieren", welche Millionen für eine Anti-Angel-Kampagne ausgegeben hat (...)


Ist es jetzt arg polemisch wenn ich sage: das Geld haetten sie besser mal in Tierunterkuenfte investiert, damit die naechsten von PeTA "geretteten" Tiere eine Chance haben, ihre Rettung zu ueberleben und nicht - natuerlich ganz im Sinne der Tierrechte - von PeTA beschlossen werden muss, diese elendigen Leben besser zu beenden?

Vermutlich ist es polemisch, aber was solls... So verstehen es vielleicht auch ein paar der mitlesenden PeTAner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Zumindest bei einem in deren Forum hat der Auszug aus der Studie dass Fisch keine Schmerzen empfinden zumindest Nachdenken ausgelöst)

Wird dann wahrscheinlich kein "eingefleischtes" PETA - Mitglied sein (ich liebe dieses Wortspiel)))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen......wurde aber noch nicht von den Alleswissenden da wiederlegt aber das kommt ja sicher noch......:q 


Aber ich denke gerade über zwei  wesentliche Probleme nach  Bin ich nun ein Guter mensch wenn ich Vegan esse und meine Katze miß´handel?

und 2 wie sieht es mit den Gefühlen  einer Toilette aus ...die täglich besch....
wird.


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

nochwat hierzu 



> Nach dem festlichen Dinner mit Rehgulasch aus der eigenen Jagd und vor dem bis weit nach Mitternacht dauernden Tanzvergnügen rief Giulia von Crailsheim-Larisch die Gäste noch zu Spenden für den Verein PetaDeutschland auf, der sich aktiv gegen unnötige Tiertransporte und grausame Tierquälerei einsetzt. Nach der 2. Schleppjagd auf Schloss Amerang konnte zufrieden vermeldet werden: Alle Vier- und Zweibeiner wohlauf und glücklich!
> 
> http://www.chiemgau-online.de/lokaln...xt.php?id=9186



wollt ihr die frau mal sehn? ich lach mich krum...............
Lederhose. Tierfell  usw 

http://www.schlossamerang.de/presse...Crailsheim in Bibliothek by Hintersteiner.JPG


----------



## Dart (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich finde es falsch das in den unterschiedlichsten Boards, ueberhaupt auf diese Schwachmate reagiert wird. Die haben schon recht viel Dreck am Stecken und hebeln sich selber aus. Das denen hier in div. Threads soviel Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird, staerkt eher deren Position.
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Ich unterstuetze selbstverstaendlich jedes Forumsmitglied, das unter so beschaemenden Umstaenden mit Probs, zu rechnen hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> wollt ihr die frau mal sehn? ich lach mich krum...............
> Lederhose. Tierfell usw



Die haben als Reiter wahrscheinlich (noch?) nicht gemerkt, dass reiten ja laut PETA auch gegen Tierrecht verstößt (weiss nur nicht welcher §).
))


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben als Reiter wahrscheinlich (noch?) nicht gemerkt, dass reiten ja laut PETA auch gegen Tierrecht verstößt (weiss nur nicht welcher §).
> ))


 

Gegen welches ist doch klar oder würde es dir gefallen wenn jemand seinen Pöter immer auf deiinen Rücken knallen würde:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es falsch das in den unterschiedlichsten Boards, ueberhaupt auf diese Schwachmate reagiert wird. Die haben schon recht viel Dreck am Stecken und hebeln sich selber aus. Das denen hier in div. Threads soviel Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird, staerkt eher deren Position.


Wieso?


			
				aus Peta2 - Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan wir die PETA da aber ganz schön eingestampft
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77562&page=20
> 
> Na, macht nichts, bin sowieso kein Anhänger von dem Verein. Scheint mir jetzt noch zwiespältiger als ohnehin schon. Was die alles für Links ausgraben Da kann ich jeden Tierrechtler verstehen, der sich von der PETA eher distanziert und anderweitig engagiert ist.



Wirkt doch.
Und der/die?? hat schon über 120 Beiträge dort....
Argumente helfen eben doch (manchmal). 
)))


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

damit ihr auch mal seht wer dieser Dr. Edmund Haferbeck ist.


http://www.vegan-welt.de/mahnwache/chat_eh.phtml


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja ...das ist ein Prototyp...genauso habe  ich mir den Vorgestellt.......


Alles sehr Naturbelasssen


----------



## Dart (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Stimmt Thomas, das hilft manchmal 
Nur, umso mehr Aufmerksamkeit die Kranken Menschen erregen, umso groesser ist die Gefahr das jeder Ottonormalverbraucher irgendwann mal sagt: Peta???? da habe ich auch schon mal etwas von gehoert, dieee finde ich klasse.......:v 
Und ich glaube die freuen sich nen Ast ab, bei den ganzen Diskussionen, die ihre eigene Wertigkeit, wenn auch ungewollt, erhoehen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja, wer zukünftig "googelt" um was über PETA zu finden wird dann z. B. auch auf diese Diskussion hier stoßen, könnte ja durchaus helfen ein differenziertes Meinungsbild zu erhalten )

Und solange die (ahnungslose??) Prominente wie Dirk Bach, Thomas D. etc. einspannen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln dass das, was in unserem Forum abgeht, größere Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit erregt - leider.....


----------



## tamandua (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> damit ihr auch mal seht wer dieser Dr. Edmund Haferbeck ist.
> 
> 
> http://www.vegan-welt.de/mahnwache/chat_eh.phtml
> ...


Den Mann kenne ich sogar. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich das Vergnügen, ihm in Greifswald über den Weg zu laufen. Herrlich, einfach nur herrlich. Ich möchte jetzt nichts verwerfliches sagen, woraus man mir einen Strick drehen könnte, aber man sehe sich seine Karriere an. Vor allem, welchem Bereich er seine Promotion widmete und wie er seitdem seine akademische Laufbahn bestritt. Ich sage euch, er ist eine Koriphäe. Natürlich auch bestens etabliert in der akademischen Landschaft. Versteht sich|rolleyes. Mehr sag' ich nun nicht, sonst wirds kritisch.


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Es ist schon intressant zu beobachten das Leute da in diesem Forum zu jedem Mist was zu sagen haben......dannn ein neues Thema über wieder irgend eine Böse sache angefangen wird...und die betreffenden Personen dann aus allen wolken Fallen ...was es nicht alles gibt.....konnten aber zu anderen Themen schön irgendwelchen Senf dazugeben.....wie war das noch mit anderen nach dem Mund reden?


*Muschel- & Perlenschmuck* 
Muscheln und Perlen, zb als Schmuck, sind nicht vegan oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Werden die Muscheln extra für den Schmuck 'gezüchtet' oder 'getötet'
oder wie läuft das ab? 
Hab in dem Bereich leider keine Ahnung aber 2 Paar Ohrringe aus Muscheln bzw Perlmutt..


Antwort Erstaunter smilie das is ja böse...hab vor 10 jahren oder so mal ne kette aus koralle geschenkt bekommen...hab sie bis heute nich umgetan

Anmerkung Muscheln sind Lebewesen aus Fleisch und Blut(blut?)...Korallen sind auch Lebende Organismen......man hilft ja gerne


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Khain75

Lies mal das mit dem "Erotik" Spam von oben bis unten. |muahah:


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Habe ich schon ......Naja wenn das schon 12 jährige mitreden...sollte man mal die Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern hinterfragen|kopfkrat .......bin Froh wenn meine da den kleinen Unterschied begriffen haben:q

Aber das dauert noch die eine Findet Jungs noch doof(kopftätschel..gutes kind) und der andere hängt noch an den von der natur dafür geschaffenen weiblichen Organen


----------



## Debilofant (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, umso mehr Aufmerksamkeit die Kranken Menschen erregen, umso groesser ist die Gefahr das jeder Ottonormalverbraucher irgendwann mal sagt: Peta???? da habe ich auch schon mal etwas von gehoert, dieee finde ich klasse.......:v


 
Also mit Ignorieren kommt man angesichts der nicht enden wollenden und regelmäßig öffentlichkeitswirksam platzierten Dreistigkeiten nicht mehr weiter! Das Gebot der Stunde heißt Aufklärung und Information der Öffentlichkeit bzw. der Mitläufer! 

Wenn es auch nur einigen Nachwuchsradikalskis im bislang scheinbar fein abgeschotteten PETA-Kindergarten irgendwann vielleicht mal dämmert, ist das doch schon mal was! Aber auch "neutrale" Dritte erhalten so zumindest die Chance, nicht nur auf schäbig entstellte, angebliche Fakten auf den PETA-Seiten zu stoßen und sich über die widerlichen "Informations-" und "Argumentations"praktiken ein wenig klar zu werden. Ein Abgeschreckter mehr, der nicht dieser radikalen, menschenverachtenden Ideologie auf den Leim geht, ist hier jedes aufklärende Posting wert.

Auf den Leim gehen deshalb, weil PETA bewußt vordergründig die Gefühlsebenen anspricht, indem MITLEID mit den Tieren einerseits und ÄCHTUNG und VERACHTUNG für Nichtveganer mittels falscher Tatsachendarstellungen und -behauptungen andererseits geschürt werden. 

Dazu wird mit einem etwaige Bedenken wohl unterdrückenden "Sympathiebonus" gearbeitet, wenn einem ein elendes Häufchen an (überwiegend) B-Promis serviert wird, die sich für einen Imageanstrich in eigener Sache offensichtlich nicht zu schade waren, reichlich unreflektiert diesen Schund mitzumachen (oder den falschen Imageberater hatten). Ich hoffe innigst, dass dieses Gepose bald so richtig schön nach hinten losgeht, wenn sie es scheinbar schon nicht raffen (wohlwollende Annahme), was sie da eigentlich unterstützen #q .

Nicht zuletzt wird eine geschickte Verschleierung der radikalen Vorstellungen auch dadurch erreicht, als diese undurchsichtig mit einigen tatsächlich legitimen Tierschutzanliegen vermengt werden, die in der Tat auch viele Nichtveganer unterstützen würden... Nicht umsonst aber distanzieren sich seriöse Tierschutzvereinigungen gerade von PETA!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				aus Petaforum schrieb:
			
		

> er wird verklagt,weil er sich in PETA-Augen nicht!!!zum Mörder gemacht hat?
> Also langsam komm ich mit deren ihrer Denkweise garnicht mehr klar.


Der näxte)
Beginnt nun das aufwachen???


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja wer in der lage ist zu hinterfragen....der stellt auch fragen....


----------



## goeddoek (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der näxte)
> Beginnt nun das aufwachen???




Dönnerschlach #6  Regnet Verstand vom Himmel |kopfkrat |supergri 
Da sieht man mal wieder, wofür das AB alles gut ist, näch ?  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Da sieht man mal wieder, wofür das AB alles gut ist, näch ?


Jooo, näch ))))

Da zeigts sichs doch mal wieder wie gut es ist ein paar aktive Mitglieder hier zu haben, die alles zusammen suchen womit sich PETA schon blamiert hat.


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hmmmm !!!

Ich habe zwar diesen Fred gemacht ....Nur ein Wort an PETA in eigener Sache.....

Nur muß man/n mich nicht anrufen um zu sagen das ich ein Arschschloch bin ???:m 

Wenn ich genau Überlege |kopfkrat , habe ich es nur einigen Boardern erlaubt meiner Freundin meiner Mutter meinen Brüdern und auch noch einigen Irren die mir am Herzen liegen.

Und wenn man/n schon Arschschloch zu mir sagt, dann bitte mit Herr.....|wavey: 

Nun weiß ich ja nicht ob es Leute waren die meinen Fred nicht mögen !!! aber ich denke es mir, denn ansonsten rufen immer welche an die von der Telekom sind oder auch Leute die eine Umfrage machen wollen.

Also Liebe Anrufer !!! Entweder mit Herr ...... oder muß ich denn Anrufern auch noch das Telefonieren beibringen.|kopfkrat 

In übrigen, hat die Ansage auf unseren Band nichts mit Tieren zu tun !!! Es ist Schwedisch und keine Essenkarte vom .........// lassens wir //// 

Hochachtungsvoll

Mike Dalock ( Reisender) einer der sich auch noch über andere Sachen einen Kopf macht. |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wie wat , jetzt bekommste anrufe, mike? und wirst als A...loch tituliert?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Carp4Fun (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der näxte)
> Beginnt nun das aufwachen???


Das hab ich mich auch eben gefragt, als ich mir deren Thread nochmal angeschaut habe. Aber ich befürchte, dass die beiden "Einsichtigen" eh nicht so recht zu den fanatischen Tierrechtlern gehören.|rolleyes  Dieser "nickers" hat ja schon einige Postings zuvor beteuert, dass er sich in dem Forum häufig falsch bzw. nicht verstanden fühlt. -Hmmm...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Klär mal auf, Reisender??


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Aber ich befürchte, dass die beiden "Einsichtigen" eh nicht so recht zu den fanatischen Tierrechtlern gehören.


Denk ich auch, scheinbar sind aber Angler im Gegensatz zu Tierrechtlern ja nicht so radikal und festgelegt, da freut man sich eben auch über kleine(re) Erfolge.


----------



## Carp4Fun (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Denk ich auch, scheinbar sind aber Angler im Gegensatz zu Tierrechtlern ja nicht so radikal und festgelegt, da freut man sich eben auch über kleine(re) Erfolge.


Genau so ist es! In dem Punkt sollten sich einige Tierrechtsfanatiker mal ein Beispiel an uns nehmen. Naja, spätestens wenn Nissa & Co. erfolgreich von den dort anwesenden Anglern rehabilitiert wurden, mach ich ein Fass auf und lad euch alle herzlich ein...:m


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Klär mal auf, Reisender??


 

Ist ganz einfach !!!:m 

Heute hatten (wir) anrufer die mich als ....... bezeichnet haben.

Na ja mich hat man schon mit anderen Bedroht und nehme das nicht ernst.....da ich mein Erfahrungen habe. 

Aber wenn einer schon sagt ich bin ein ....... dann bitte Höfflich.#6 

Und leider hat meine Freundin immer noch einen Analog Anschluß, und ich kann die Nummern nicht sehen.

Aber sie hat mich auch schon zusammengefalten, das ich meine Nummer so manches mal frei ins Board gestellt habe. 

Aber das sehe ich nicht so eng !!! Denn es kann ja mal sein das einer meine Nummer hat der Hilfe braucht !! Dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf.


----------



## Lachsy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ich denke das hirn bei denen (wer es auch immer war) ist schon auf erbsen grösse geschrumpft, das sich leute nur so wehren können :v 

Argumente kennen die nicht, nach dem motto zuschlagen dann fragen.......erinnert mich auch an etwas :v 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mal abgesehen davon das es ne absoulut wieder einmal stumpfe aktion ist....und Feige nebenher(wundert mich das nun wirklich|kopfkrat ....Nein)


Gib mal Nummer ich kriege das Freundlicher  hin:m


----------



## tamandua (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und du denkst, diese Anrufe haben mit deinem Engagement gegen die PETA zu tun, Reisender? Das wäre ja jetzt noch der bisherige Höhepunkt der ganzen Affäre. Hat der freundliche Anrufer am Telefon etwas in diese Richtung verlauten lassen?


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mal Nummer ich kriege das Freundlicher hin:m


 

Sorry !!!

Aber der war gut ......|supergri |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin Mike ,
heftig was Dir da passiert ist und ich kenne das von der Laichdorschgeschichte her auch . Lach drüber und steh über den Dingen , denn wer sich nicht mit Namen meldet und A...loch zu Dir sagt , der ist feige .Feiglinge in solchen Fall einfach ignorieren das straft die genug weil sie nichts ereichen mit solchen Anrufen oder hab ne Hundepfeife neben dem Telefon liegen , bewirkt Wunder und läutert die Kinder :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Und du denkst, diese Anrufe haben mit deinem Engagement gegen die PETA zu tun, Reisender? Das wäre ja jetzt noch der bisherige Höhepunkt der ganzen Affäre. Hat der freundliche Anrufer am Telefon etwas in diese Richtung verlauten lassen?


 

Na ich wüßte nicht wer mich ansonsten angreift !!!

Meine Mutter ist in Spanien und meine Brüder habe ich heute schon gefragt.....meine EX redet sei 2 Jahren nicht mit mir und meine Freundin hat mir heute Fisch in Blockform mit gebracht......|kopfkrat 

Und die Irren, die ich meinte, die haben mich alle Lieb........:m :m


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Mike ,
> heftig was Dir da passiert ist und ich kenne das von der Laichdorschgeschichte her auch . Lach drüber und steh über den Dingen , denn wer sich nicht mit Namen meldet und A...loch zu Dir sagt , der ist feige .Feiglinge in solchen Fall einfach ignorieren das straft die genug weil sie nichts ereichen mit solchen Anrufen oder hab ne Hundepfeife neben dem Telefon liegen , bewirkt Wunder und läutert die Kinder :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Micha....... ich nehme das locker !!!

:m :m 

Ich wollte das hier nur mal schreiben, weil ich doch der Meinung bin das es von einigen kommt.


----------



## Khain75 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

weißte reisender ließ dies wieder und schmunzel........wieder ein Tip erst infomieren dann kommt kein Böses erwachen.......

Ich war heute mit ner Freundin einkaufen,da laufen wir an nem P&C vorbei wo grad ne demo gegen Pelze stattfindet.Wir ham halt ein paar Flyer aufgehoben und sie im Geschäft auf Gewand und kleine Tischchen gelegt.Bis aufeinmal eine Verkäuferin kommt und uns zur Geschäftsleitung schickt.Die ham uns dann hochkannt rausgeworfen und warn ganz unfreundlich(wir aber auch).Naja und Zuhause hab ich das stolz meinen Eltern erzählt und mein vater hat mir geprädikt das ich das net darf,weil ich ja angezeigt werden könnte,obwohl ich erst 12 bin(und damit nochj net Strafmündig).Ich würde das ganz gern mal wieder machen also meine Frage 
Könnte ich da ernsthaften Ärger mit der Polizei bekommen oder ne Geldstrafe?Das wär nähmlich schlecht(ich hab im Google leider nix drüber gefunden)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Toofte Leistung #6 und noch ein Tip falls die kleine das liest Heim , besserungsanstalt, Jugenknast


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> weißte reisender ließ dies wieder und schmunzel........wieder ein Tip erst infomieren dann kommt kein Böses erwachen.......
> 
> Ich war heute mit ner Freundin einkaufen,da laufen wir an nem P&C vorbei wo grad ne demo gegen Pelze stattfindet.Wir ham halt ein paar Flyer aufgehoben und sie im Geschäft auf Gewand und kleine Tischchen gelegt.Bis aufeinmal eine Verkäuferin kommt und uns zur Geschäftsleitung schickt.Die ham uns dann hochkannt rausgeworfen und warn ganz unfreundlich(wir aber auch).Naja und Zuhause hab ich das stolz meinen Eltern erzählt und mein vater hat mir geprädikt das ich das net darf,weil ich ja angezeigt werden könnte,obwohl ich erst 12 bin(und damit nochj net Strafmündig).Ich würde das ganz gern mal wieder machen also meine Frage
> Könnte ich da ernsthaften Ärger mit der Polizei bekommen oder ne Geldstrafe?Das wär nähmlich schlecht(ich hab im Google leider nix drüber gefunden)
> ...


 

Na ja !!!

Ich weiß nicht .....aber um dich kümmern sich ander.

Tofe Leistung .....#6


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da hat ross extra für uns seine hp titelseite geändert:q :q 
http://ross.repage.de/


----------



## donlotis (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn einer schon sagt ich bin ein ....... dann bitte Höfflich.#6


 

Hallo,

in etwa so wie Joschka Fischer einmal im Bundestag:

"Mit Verlaub, Herr Präsident, Sie sind ein A-loch."

Gruß donlotis


P.S.: Solche Anrufe sind das Allerletzte, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man seine Tel. Nr. auch *niemals* öffentlich posten!! Und wenn schon, dann nur die Handynummer, da kann man wenigstens aussortieren...


----------



## Reisender (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> in etwa so wie Joschka Fischer einmal im Bundestag:
> 
> ...


 

Ja so wie Joschka !!!#6 

Oder wie 1987 im Landtag !!!!  Der Herr Barschel..........

Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege Ihre Beiträge sind wie Spaghetti, Lang und Hohl .........:m 

Na ja, nun habe ich wieder ein PN bekommen, und muß die erstmal beantworten.:m 

Vielleicht


----------



## donlotis (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

*klugscheißan* Hohl sind aber Maccaroni und nicht Spaghetti...*klugscheißaus*

Gruß donlotis


----------



## tobio (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der näxte)
> Beginnt nun das aufwachen???



Habe mich in dieser freundlichen Runde mal angemeldet.
Wetter war schlecht und mir war langweilig 


tobio


----------



## Mxbx Dxck (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@peta, und mir gellen noch die Todesschreie Eurer Vegetarischen Gemüsesuppe in den Ohren, Gemüse sind doch auch Lebewesen,:c oder?

Immerhin Kompliment an das AB Team, Ihr macht Karriere: Uncle Peta is watching uns#6 .

Aber echt, der Schwachsinn gehört in die Tonne des Weltmülls


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Also:

http://ross.repage.de/

funzt einwandfrei. Der Beitrag mit dem verbutteten Hund ist auch nicht übel.

Aber nun der Hammer:

*Abruf unserer Netbox (Festnetz), Anruf in Abwesenheit 23:01 Uhr (ich im Skatclub, Kinder und Frau im Bett)*

Stimme männlich, starker Berliner-Akzent:
*"Mann Alter, so 'ne Type wie dich hab' ick jefressen."* _(kein Scheiß - der Typ hat mich soeben gefressen *g* - FLEISCH!!!)_
*"Hör bloss uff mit dene doofe Bilder wa, sonst komm' ick ma uff Besuch du Scheiß-Bulle" *
(jetzt leise aber verständlich eine weibliche Stimme im Hintergrund)
*"Mensch Frank nu hör uff mit dem Mist, det issn Bulle. Ick mach det nich mit"*
(jetzt männliche Stimme im Hintergrund)
*"Jana halt doch eenfach die Fresse"*
(Erneut Telefonstimme)
*"Wa, und dann meenste noch du bist schlau un ick weeß nich wo de wohnst, wa, dabei kann ick dat alles im Netz nachlesn. Du Saubulle"*
(Hörer wird aufgelegt)

So - und nun kommt der endgültige Beweis dafür, dass eine rein vegane Ernährung ganz offensichtlich keinen Hochschulabschluß garantiert:

vor Ansage des aufgesprochenen Textes:
Gestern, 23:01 Uhr, ein Anruf von Telefonnummer: XXXXX und hier folgt die Ansage einer Handynummer. :m :m :m 
Anruf ist zu allem Übel auch noch gerichtsverwertbar gespeichert, weil aktueller Bereitschafts-Anschluss :m :m :m 

Sind sie nicht süß? Wenn sie denn schon kein Fleisch essen, sollten sie wenigstens die Kifferei und die Sauferei lassen - dann passiert so'n (veganer) Käse auch garantiert nicht.

Für Frank und Jana denk' ich mir dann bei Gelegenheit mal was aus |wavey:


----------



## tamandua (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das wird ja immer wilder. Woher haben die denn bitte deine Nummer?#t
Man glaubt es kaum. Zwar ist das ja irgendwie auch sehr erheiternd, was man von dieser Zunft so zu lesen und zu hören bekommt, aber was nicht geht, geht nicht. Und solche Anrufe gehen nunmal ganz und gar nicht.
Aber schön zu wissen, dass die Herrschaften offenbar das Bedürfnis hatten, sich selbst ans Messer zu liefern. Fair sind sie ja, soviel muss man ihnen lassen.|supergri


----------



## hardliner (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tja, arme Lichter gibt´s immer wieder:q


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

nene jetzt werdet ihr schon angerufen...kann ja auch mal meine Nummer oider noch besser die von freund und Nachbar hier reinsetzen der ist staatsanwalt da kann man gleich einen Schritt überspringen#6


----------



## tasmane (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Woher haben die denn bitte deine Nummer?#t



Bist du wirklich so oder tust du nur so #d Wozu gibt es Private Tipps.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Gibt doch dioeses neue Stalking - gEsetz (schon in Kraft?).
Gleich anzeigen!
Sowas ist im Gegensatz zu Fische zurücksetzen strafbar!!


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tasmane schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du wirklich so oder tust du nur so #d Wozu gibt es Private Tipps.



die braucht man dafür garnicht. wenn sich etwas im internet auskennt.

Tja Moses, ich glaube die haben sich den Falschen ausgesucht, um ihn zu terrorisieren.

Spielen also die PeTA typen ein falsche und unfaires spiel. Gibt von hier ne Rote karte ................. 


Aber so schneiden sich diese ,nennen wir se "Fanatiker" selbst ins eigene Fleisch


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus werden veganer gezeugt oder gesäät geboren oder gepflückt?


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Servus. Also eines ist sicher, mit ner Veganerin würd ich nie ins Bett gehn. Da gibt nur Blümchensex weil die ja kein Fleisch in den Mund nimmt.


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Servus. Also eines ist sicher, mit ner Veganerin würd ich nie ins Bett gehn. Da gibt nur Blümchensex weil die ja kein Fleisch in den Mund nimmt.


 
Hier hier  der hat das böse s wort benutzt

Sowas habe ich auch schon gebracht nur netter ausgedrückt wurde aber zensiert


----------



## dachfisch (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

also wenn ich so etwas höre: also würde der fisch an dem seelelischen stress zu tote kommen. wenn ich überlege als mein kind wegen einer darminfektion 3 tage im krankenhaus verbringen mußte war auch keiner von irgendeiner organisation dabei, der etwas dagegen unternommen hat als es sich die seele aus dem leib geheult hat. wir hatten die nächsten 5 wochen große probleme mit dem nachtschlaf.

der verein, der sich peta schimpft, sollte aber dann auch andere vor gericht ziehen. die personen die zum beispiel nach einem regen auf die regenwürmer treten oder die die bei der froschwanderung über einen frosch fahren.

in meinen augen ist das echt voll an den haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich finde, im folgenden Link hat auch jemand die einzig angemessene Zivilcourage bewiesen - bei aller Traurigkeit des Themas auch mal wieder ein wenig was zum Schmunzeln aus der Vergangenheit: klick

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.oekologismus.de/index.php/archives/2005/05/31/peta-totet-tausende-hunde-und-katzen/








http://www.peta.org/mc/factsheet_display.asp?ID=39

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d


----------



## FunWorld (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

:g Hallo,

ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal etwas einbringen:

Es hat den Anschein das wir es hier mit einer Vereinigung zu tun haben, welche andersdenkende öffentlich an den Pranger stellt, geschmacklose Vergleiche aus der Geschichte bemüht, Prominente unter den Vorwand "Pelze nein Danke" für sich gewinnt, der dubiose Machenschafften über den Verbleib der Spenden nachgesagt wird und zum Schluß, wie in diesem Trööt zu lesen, deren Anhänger nicht vor Drohungen, Terror und Gewalt zurück schrecken um Menschen ihr Gedankengut aufzuzwingen.

Eben eine extreme Randbewegung.:v 

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wo her mir das so bekannt vorkommt? Da war doch mal was....|kopfkrat 

Ob es Tierrechtlich einwandfrei ist, Obst und Gemüse zu Essen, sollte bei PETA mal grundlegend Diskutiert werden. Sind es nicht die Bienen welche die Blüten bestäuben? Werden die Rechte der Bienen nicht durch den Genuß von Obst und Gemüse eingeschränkt? Ist es nicht das Tier was auch PETA Anhänger ernährt?

Bitte klärt mich auf.............. 


Gruß

FunWorld :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Linkliste zu allem rund um PETA>>


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die Lichtgestalt und Großmeisterin (oder gar doch Großmeister #c)tierrechtlerischer Argumentationsarmut ist doch mal wieder auf dem Bildschirm aufgekreuzt  

Peta2 ist nienimmernich der PETA-Kindergarten und hat rein garnix mit denen zu tun, wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und da auf irgendwelche Zusammenhänge schließen wollen ...Hohlbirnen halt, tztztz....

Nur gut, dass sie unter Punkt 10 der eigenen Forenregeln alle Forenbeiträge zur Löschung bringen wollen, die das Ansehen von *PETA und Peta2.de* beschädigen...klick  #4 #d und in Punkt 1 (Grundsatz) wird schon mal sofort klar gemacht, dass in dem  - aus der Sicht aufgeklärter Aussenstehender dann nur noch als Gehirnwaschsalon für Heranwachsende zu bezeichnenden -  "Forum" *nur Beiträge im positiven Kontext* erwünscht sind - Kritik???? IbäääääHHH, Teufelszeug!!!!! Ja und verlinkt sind die Seiten auch überhaupt nicht...

Das eloquente eindruckheischende Fremdwort dazu heißt doch aber Zensur #4 , ihr lieben nachwuchsdrillenden Veganer, also mal nicht so normalsterblich ungebildet ausdrücken, ist doch sonst gar nicht Eure Art bzw. Euer Niveau, gelle?! 

Um die eigenen Umgangsformen aus Punkt 3 braucht man sich erst Recht nicht zu scheren, von wegen "Hohlbirnen", "stirb" etc. ... 

Und nein Nessa, im Kindergarten sollen selbstredend keine Verantwortlichen gesucht und ausfindig gemacht werden, sondern das geistige Brandstiftertum an jungen Leuten, welches die PETA-Seiten und ihr in diesem Forum durch die bewusst eindimensionale Fütterung mit handverlesenen Informationen etc. zusammen betreibt, ein wenig erschwert werden. Die angeblich furchtbar diffamierenden Links sind nur die Bildungsergänzungsstoffe zu Eurer eindimensionalen Fütterung von zum Teil ja noch Minderjährigen... 

Die fürsorglichen Gedankenspielchen, dass Angler sich schuldig machen würden etc. brauchst Du Dir doch nicht machen, wenn DU DICH gemäß Deiner Lebensauffassung nicht schuldig machst. Um welche "Schuld" soll es denn gehen, wenn nicht Individualschuld?? Ich brauche jedenfalls keinen Betreuer, der mir angebliche Gewissensbisse wegen meines selbstverantworteten Verhaltens ausreden muss, denn ich gönne Dir Deine Schuldfreiheit wie ich mir die meine nach meiner Lebensart lobe!

Zum Abschluss eine ungebildete Frage: Sind Tierrechtler eigentlich auch Menschenrechtler oder schließt sich das, wie ich leider vermuten darf, aus????

Auch wenn ich in die Altersbestimmungen nicht mehr rein passe, vielleicht melde ich mich ja doch noch an, oder kann einer mal wenigstens die 3 Holocaust-Links zur menschenverachtenden Vorgehensweise der Obertierrechtler PETA in deren Forum rüberposten (dieses Posting selbst würde wohl Zensurfutter werden, aber die genannten Regeln dürft ihr da gerne auch zitieren ) ?

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

was peta2 hat nix mit Peta zu tun, komisch
Domaininhaber ist bei beiden 
Peta Deutschland e.V.
Dieselstr. 21
D-70839 Gerlingen
Germany

:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

;+ wir dürfen das geistige Urheberrecht/ Material |jump: nicht übernehmen?......also das ist ja mal nen Verlust:c |rolleyes 


Immer wieder schön...wie in dem Forum...unser debilo hat es mal wieder in seiner wirklich unnacharmlichen art......gezeigt...alles etwas einseitig gesehen wird.......

Immer noch mein Lieblings auspruch guckst du hier:

"Anfeindungen finde ich grundsätzlich auch nicht in Ordnung, aber es ist einfach zu viel verlangt, von einem Veganer absolute Tolleranz Nichtveganern gegenüber zu verlangen"


----------



## bennie (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

jaja, schon nen lustiges Thema


----------



## OLLI01 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wer sagt das Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden wenn man ihnen die Augen rausschneidet.Habe ich noch nie von gehört,wer macht sowas denn?Ein Einzelfall den Sie nach Manier der Bildzeitung als allgemein üblich hinstellen??
Können Sie bitte die Quelle angeben!

Zum Schutz der Würmer und anderer Kleintiere wie zbs. Insekten wäre es auch Sinvoll das fressen solcher durch Tiere die in der Nahrungskette über diesen zu stehen zu verhindern.So werden unsagbare Qualen verhindert.Insoweit ist es doch besser Hühner in den Batterien zumbelassen bevor sie sich über wehrlose Würmer hermachen.
Auch der Stubenarrest für Kartzen wäre naheliegend.

Ja was ist denn mt dem kommerz. Fischfang,der völlig an dem Bedarf vorbei geht und ausschließlich provit orientiert ist.Das Fische und Beifänge langsam und qualvoll an deck verenden und zerquetscht werden ist OK?Oder trauen Sie sich an diese LOBBY nicht heran???
Ist es vielleicht Medienwirksamer sich an den einfachen Angler hernazuwagen der (in der Regel) für den Eigenbedarf angelt und nur den Fisch entnimmt, den er auch verwerten möchte.Zudem wird dieser Fisch unverzüglich getötet ohne ihn leiden zu lassen.
Ich zumindest sehe mich sehr wohl in der Lage entscheiden zu können,welchen Fisch ich verzehren möchte.Nach ihrer Auffassung haben wir diese Fähigkeit (und das Recht) eben nicht.Statt dessen möchte PETA lieber das der Angler J E D E N!!!!!!! Fisch tötet,ausnahmslos.Pech für den Fisch den ich nicht mag.Soll ich diesen dann in der Biotonne entsorgen.
Zum Thema Plastikwürmer:
Ja was denn nu,ich denk wir sollen die lebenden Würmer nicht nehmen???
Und ein( In Zahlen 1!!!) Tierarzt in Florida berichtet über Plastikwürmer in Ottern.
Das läßt sich nun analog Weltweit übertragen??
BILDZEITUNG????

Eien Studie eines Sees in Wales???

Eines einzigen Sees??
Bitte nennen Sie doch ihre Quellen bezüglich des Arztes aus Florida und der Studie aus Wales.


Welche Länder und deren Regierungsbehörden vergiften Fischbestände um danach sog. Sportfische einzusetzen.Was sind Sportfische??

Ja,angeln ist Human.(Im Duden steht auch was Human bedeutet)
Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist,ist ein anderes Thema.Es geht nicht darum jeden Fisch wieder zu RELEASEN, sondern die, die man nicht verwerten will oder kann.

Statt dessen möchte PETA eine Humanere vorgehensweise propagieren.Sie stimmt dafür JEDEN EINZELNEN gefangenen Fisch zu töten,ohne zu fragen ob dieses sinvoll wäre oder nicht.
Kein verantwortungsvoller Angler setzte einen wie von ihnen beschrieben,verletzten Fisch wieder zurück.
Es ist unter Anglern üblich und völlig normal alles erdenkliche dafür zu tun das ein Fisch möglichst unverletzt zurückgesetzt wird.Eigens dafür gibt es unzählige Gerätschaften die speziell und ureigenst dafür gedacht sind den Fisch vor verletzungen zu schützen.Sog. Abhakmatten,Salben Handschuhe Greifwerkzeuge die so konzipiert sind das der Fisch nicht verletzt wird und die Schleimhaut unbeschädigt bleibt.Oder glauben sie allen ernstes des einen Markt für so etwas geben würde wenn das Monster "ANGLER" so etwas nicht kaufen würde??.Dafür werden unsummen ausgegeben.Schon aus reinem eigennutz.
Wie sieht es mit dem zurücksetzen untermaßiger oder geschonter Fische aus.Warum diese zurücksetzen wenn diese doch eh keine überlebenschance haben?
Dann wäre es doch vernünftiger diese einer Verwertung zuzuführen.
Im übrigen läßt jeder von Anglern gefangene Fisch die Nachfrage an kommerziell gefangenen Fisch sinken?
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht???
Wohl eher nicht,stimmts?


Was hat Michigan mit Deutschland zu tun??
Wir haben andere Gesetze, eine andere Auffassung vom Angeln und vor allem eine andere Mentalität.
Bitte nennen Sie doch noch den Quellennachweis für diesen Bericht.

Gibt es auch solche belegbaren Vorfälle aus Deutschland?
Wenn Sie es legetim finden alles zu verallgemeiner und über einen Kamm zu scheren,kann man den Spieß ja auch mal umdrehen.
Wenn Sie echten Tierschutz betreiben wollen,versuchen Sie doch ernsthafte Berichte mit ernsthaften Nachweisen und Quellen zu verfassen,die nicht den reisserischen Charm eines Revolverblattes haben.
Wenn Sie solche Aktionen anzetteln überlegen Sie im Vorfelde, welche Kondequenzen die für die Natur haben könnte.(In Zukunft jeden Fisch töten und in die Biotonne schmeissen) Wenn sich das durchsetzt werden bald in Anglerkreisen spezielle "Drangtonnen" stehen mit der Aufschrift:

*P*raktische *E*ntsorgungs *T*onne für *A*ngler

Ach ja, apropos glaubhafte Organisation.Wie rechtfertigen Sie das Vorgehen ihres Mitgliedes Dirk Bach in der Sendung "Dschungelcamp"

Warum deklarieren sie Fisch als ungesund,ja nahezu toxisch und auf einer anderen Seite kommen dann Fischrezepte.

Warum argumentieren Sie mit Untersuchungsergebnissen eines Wissenschaftlers der seine Ergebnisse aus quälenden Tierversuchen gewinnt?

Represäntiert sich so eine Tierschutzorganisation die ernstgenommen werden möchte?
Zweifelhafter Versuch!


BITTE NENNEN SIE DIE QUELLEN FÜR DIE BEISPIELE IN IHREM BERICHT

http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de/faq.html


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> BITTE NENNEN SIE DIE QUELLEN FÜR DIE BEISPIELE IN IHREM BERICHT


 
|znaika: Aufrechte und gestandene Demagogen erfinden ihre Beispiele ehrenhalber selbst bzw. vermengen ihre Thesen mit verächtlich machenden Formulierungszweideutigkeiten, abseitigen Verhaltensweisen und willkürlichen Vorwürfen! Und Quellen sind eh nur für querulatorische Fleischfresser gut, also dem Ausbildungsziel und -zweck der Nach- und Neurekrutierung von zahlenden PETA-Mitgliedern definitiv in höchstem Maße abträglich!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

von wem kommt der auspruch mit den Beispielen?


Ups schon selbst gesehen


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.deutsches-pelzinstitut.de/dbp/body_presseartikel.html?presseid=59&suche=

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wieder mal klasse link.......möchte hiermit auch auf (die momentan letzte seite zu diesem Forum im peta Forum verweisen s.18) wo sich die Leute wieder reihenweise Eigentore geschossen werden...wenn sie bsp gefragt werden ob die schon mal an teichen und biotopen waren........#h ......ich:l es

Man schaue sich die Themen und Gedankengänge an.......Ja das sind ernsthafte gedanken......die sich jeder stellen sollte(um keine Tiere zu quälen stelle ich mich hier  freiweillig als Kondom und verhütungsmitteltester zu verfügung)


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wie auch Khain75, die könnten ja auf ein grasshalm treten, somit wäre ihr essen weg, oder auf ein regenwurm treten...............oder eine mücke erschlagen...................oder lust am angeln finden :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## davis (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Veganer und Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!:m Und stell ich die dafür an den Pranger? Nein!:q


----------



## tamandua (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das Problem dieser ''Nessa'' ist ganz einfach, dass sie a) von der Praxis keine Ahnung hat (Was sie schönerweise sogar zugibt. Ohne rot zu werden offenbar. Bezeichnend...) und b) als fest gesetzt ansieht, dass Tiere jedweder Art genau die selben Rechte haben wie Menschen, nur das Gesetz liege eben noch völlig falsch. Warum aber nun alle Kreaturen eben genau gleich sein sollen, verrät sie nicht.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und so wird selbst ein Mord von PeTA begrüßt. Beispiel Miami vor sechs Jahren. Das Opfer: Gianni Versace. Der weltberühmte Modemacher entwarf auch Pelzmäntel. Sein Mörder wurde vom stellvertretenden PeTA-Boss zu einer der „wichtigsten Persönlichkeiten des Jahrhunderts“ erklärt.

0-Ton
Dan Mathews: (Übersetzung)
(Vizechef PeTA)
„Ich wurde in einem Interview gefragt, wen ich für eine wichtige Person halte. Und meine Antwort war, als Witz: Der Mörder von Versace, weil er ihn gestoppt hat, Pelzmäntel zu produzieren. Eine schmerzhafte Parallele, ich weiß: Hier ein Mörder, dort jemand, der Tiere zum Lebensunterhalt tötet.“



0-Ton
Nina Ruge:
(ZDF-Moderatorin)
„Also, wer den Versace-Mörder allen Ernstes als eine der wichtigsten Persönlichkeiten bezeichnet, der hat solche ideologischen Scheuklappen, der tut weder sich noch dem Anliegen seiner Organisation irgendetwas Gutes. Und ich muss gestehen, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass er das gesagt hat, ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann für diese Kampagne zur Verfügung gestanden hätte.“

Kommentar:
Zynismus auch für die Opfer von Selbstmordattentätern im Nahen Osten. PeTA protestiert erst, als Anfang dieses Jahres ausnahmsweise ein Esel beim Bombentransport getötet wurde. Das geht den PeTA-Leuten nun wirklich zu weit. Sie schreiben einen Brief.

0-Ton
Harald Ullmann:
(PeTA)
„Der Brief ging an Herrn Arafat, nachdem wir erfahren haben, dass bei einem Bombenanschlag eine Bombe an einen Esel gebunden wurde. Wir wollen, dass alle Tiere aus dem Krieg herausgezogen werden. Wenn sich die Israelis mit den Arabern bekämpfen, dann sollen sie sich bekämpfen. Natürlich uns wär’s lieb, wenn sie es nicht täten, gar keine Frage, aber sie sollen unschuldige Tiere heraus lassen.“

Interviewer:
„Trifft das auch die Israelis?“

Harald Ullmann:
„Das trifft auch die Israelis.“

Interviewer:
„Um welche Tiere geht’s da?“

Harald Ullmann:
„Da geht’s vor allem darum, wenn zum Beispiel Häuser mit Bulldozern niedergemacht werden, dass hier unschuldige Hunde oder Katzen verletzt oder sogar getötet werden könnten.“

Kommentar:
Tiere – für PeTA wichtiger als Menschen. Deshalb lehnen sie auch Blindenhunde ab, denn dies sei Ausbeutung von Tieren.

0-Ton
Harald Ullmann:
„Wir sollten unser Sozialsystem dahin aufbauen, dass wir uns gegenseitig helfen. Wir müssen weg davon kommen, Tiere als Ware zu benutzen, Tiere benutzen, die da sind, um uns Menschen zu helfen. Davon müssen wir unbedingt wegkommen.“

Interviewer:
„Also auch Blindenhunde?“

Harald Ullmann:
„Auch Blindenhunde. Wir brauchen keine Blindenhunde.“



Kommentar:
Keine Blindenhunde also, aber Prominente, mit deren eindrucksvollen Fotos PeTA  für seine abstrusen Ideen wirbt. Viele Prominente machen bisher offenbar aus reiner Tierliebe mit, scheinen nichts über die Hintergründe von PeTA zu wissen. Nun ist manchen das Ganze wohl peinlich. Vor der PANORAMA-Kamera das große Schweigen der hier gezeigten Prominenten – kein Interview. Nur eine zieht Konsequenzen:

0-Ton
Nina Ruge:
(ZDF-Moderatorin)
„Wenn die weiter Provokation statt Information als wichtigstes Werbemittel für sich wählen, dann stehe ich für die nicht zur Verfügung.“

Kommentar:
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob die anderen prominenten Tierfreunde weiter schweigen. Denn bald hängen diese Plakate an jeder Ecke – nicht nur in Deutschland.

0-Ton
Dan Mathews: (Übersetzung)
(Vizechef PeTA)
„Wir sind nicht zu stoppen. Manche meinen, wir führen einen Krieg. Und das stimmt, genau so ist es.“


http://www.ndrtv.de/panorama/archiv/2003/1023/tierschuetzer.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wußtet ihr eigentlich das Hühner " freundliche wesen sind"......|kopfkrat  woran macht man das fest.....


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*







Esst mehr Fleisch!​


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

http://www.offensive-gegen-die-pelzindustrie.de/p_und_c_aktuell/mainzsoli_aufruf.htm


Gehts noch ärmer?    Ich könnte ja mal meinenm Nachbarn weil mir seine lebensweise nicht passt die Bude  abfackeln...geht ihr dann für mich betteln?;+


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

is der bericht von den "Tierrechtlern" geschrieben oder von normalen Menschen??


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> is der bericht von den "Tierrechtlern" geschrieben oder von normalen Menschen??


 
Von nem Tierrechtler....nen vernünftig denkener mensch würde schreiben...wer mist baut soll auch alleine dafür  gerade stehen#d


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

eben eben...


> Gehts noch ärmer? Ich könnte ja mal meinenm Nachbarn weil mir seine lebensweise nicht passt die Bude abfackeln...geht ihr dann für mich betteln?;+


wenn dein nachbar ein Petaner wäre...


----------



## FunWorld (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Esst mehr Fleisch!​


|muahah:      Top! Echt Klasse!    #r 

FunWorld :g


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Apropos, wer schreibt was und wer bestimmt, wann was wo geschrieben wird?

Aus der von Thomas9904 erstellten #6 Linksammlung legen die hier nachlesbaren Kommentare die Annahme nahe, dass Zensur, Manipulation eigener und wohl auch (!) fremder Internetseiten ganz offensichtlich zum Standardrepertoire der "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" ala PETA gehören! Erschreckend!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ja aber bei mir besteht die gefahr eher nicht.....weil ich und meine Umgebung sind obwohl man das eigentlich  nicht von mir verlangen kann ansatzweise Tollerant.....wir bestellen sogar bei feiern extra 5 Vegane Menüs|peinlich zuätzlich


Und dann der Knaller ansich ...die dürfen sogar mit uns am Tisch sitzen|peinlich 

was noch schlimmer ist Sogar Säuglinge sind Zugelassen:e  und ein Hund#t 

Und die Alle in einem Saal

Ich glaube ich muss meine Tolleranzgrenze nochmal überdenken|evil: 

und mit meinem Anwalt#x  ob ich das Alles Tollerieren muss


----------



## OLLI01 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tja, was die sich da erlaubt haben spottet wirklich jeder Beschreibung.
Aber zum Trost sei gesagt.Wenn die so weitermachen, werden sie es nicht besonders weit bringen.
Denn jeder der etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschaut und etwas weiter denken kann, weiß die PETA schon richtig einzuschätzen.
Das hat nun wirklich absolut gar nichts mit einer seriösen Organisation zu tun.
Eben drum sollten wir uns alle bemühen uns DEUTLICH von diesem verhalten abzugrenzen und mehr Seriösität auszustrahlen als die.
Ich denke das fällt nicht sonderlich schwer.
Es wäre halt nur ärgerlich wenn wir durch dumme und unsachliche (allerdings mehr als verständliche) Bemerkungen unseren Stand verschlechtern.

Aber eins brennt mir noch auf der Seele.
Wie ich gehört und gelesen habe, sollen Pflanzen Gefühle haben und sogar kommunizieren können.
Na, da wirds aber verflucht eng für die Veganer     
Gruß euer OLLI01


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo
Man mag es ja kaum glauben, aber in dem Peta2 Forum schreiben zur Zeit mehr Angler (Angelboard-Mitglieder?) als echte Petaner |uhoh: :q und es hat den Anschein als wenn es den ein oder anderen Petaner (insbesondere unter den jüngeren) gibt, der anfängt zu denken;+ . |rolleyes 
MFG
Laky


----------



## tamandua (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Der neueste Knaller in der Reihe abstruser Werbekampagnen mit ''Promis'', um die Jugend zu ködern:

http://www.peta2.de/spotlight/p207/mit_sandy_bei_the_dome.html

''Promi'' Sandy räkelt sich im Käfig um gegen Pelze zu protestieren, spricht sich also für die Arbeit der PETA aus. 
Im Interview sagt sie dann augenklimpernd aus, obwohl die PETA doch gegen jegliche Haltung von Haustieren und erst recht gegen deren Zucht ist: ''Wir haben schon unzählige Hunde gehabt, meine Mama züchtet jetzt Boxer''. Desweiteren: ''Pferde hab' ich auch! Und 'ne Katze.'' Im nächsten Atemzug: ''Ich mach' das hier ja wirklich nur für PETA.''

Es folgen weitere Aussagen, die dem einigermaßen wissenden Betrachter dieses Machwerkes die Zehennägel aufrollen und kalte Schauer den Rücken hinunter jagen. So belegt sie ihre These, der Mensch sei ein Untier mit der Aussage: ''Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass Tiere irgendwelche Bäume fällen oder sowas''. Dazu werden große Augen gemacht, um die ungeheure Dramatik der Aussage zu unterstreichen.

Man merkt, dass hier wieder einmal ein ''Promi'' eingespannt wurde, der von der Materie eigentlich keine Ahnung hat. Das Gefühl beschleicht einen,  Sandy sage vor allem Dinge, die vorher auswendig gelernt wurden.

 Der Zweck heiligt hier für die PETA offenbar die Mittel. Obwohl Sandy doch nach Ansicht von PETA Tiere quält, indem sie sie hält, darf sie werbewirksam in den Käfig steigen. Hauptsache die Teens, die den Spot bei ''THE DOME'' zu sehen bekommen, bekommen PETAs Meinung eingetrichtert, die ihnen mittels ''Star'' als cool und hipp vermittelt wird.


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ja das habe ich auch gelesen und (gesehen).......unjd bin zu der meinung gekommen....nicht jeder sollte sich ohne Pelz/ Kleidung zeigen (bevor jetzt ne Aufschrei kommt ich bin gegen Pelze)


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin ,
ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mir diesen Thread im Peta2-Forum durchgelesen . Sorry liebe Tierechtler mit den netten Advatar´s vermummt und/oder mit Totenkopf sowas ist nicht die feine Art und in meinem Profil könnt Ihr gerne , schreibt ja selber das ihr her mitleßt, meinen richtigen Namen usw nachschauen weil ich nichts zu verbergen hab . Da wird angeregt hier im AB "Stunk zumachen" , da werden Angler als "Mörder" bezeichnet die aus Spaß Fische töten , da schreibt eine Person die hier schon öffters genannt wird sinngemäß denn soviel Blödsinn kann ein Mensch nicht behalten , das angeregt wird , die Weltbevölkerung zu reduzieren ( warum bist Du noch da und nicht .... ?), da wird nach Diskusion gefragt ( einige Boardis haben sich da schon zu Wortgemeldet , Hut ab vor Eurer Ruhe ) aber jedliche Äußerung seitens von Anglern nierdergemacht und wieder Mörder geschriehen . Da werden Angler wieder sinngemäß nachdem was ich gelesen hab als Idioten dagestellt . Solche und ähnliche Sachen hört man von Seiten dieser Fakutät leider immer wieder und da wunderen sie sich das wir so wie jetzt reagieren . Stunk machen will hier keiner , davon gehe ich mal aus , aber gefallen lassen sollten wir uns sowas auch nicht .Somit macht Ihr Euch unglaubwürdig , das ihr nicht gemocht werden wollt hab ihr ja hinreichend selber gesagt . Denn bei aller Tierliebe generell und das auch Tiere Rechte haben , das bitte nicht inz lächerliche ziehen , ist allen klar , aber wo bleiben die Rechte von uns Menschen . Gilt Tierecht vor Menschenrecht , wird das Tier über den Menschen gestellt ? Sind wir Angler die besseren Menschen und tolierien wir diese Gruppe auch wenn sie uns nicht tolierien .
Sorry aber solche Menschen , ach was lassen wir das sonst bekomme ich wie Mike auch ein paar nette Anrufe :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich bin und bleibe Angler und lasse nich von Promis meine Meinung ändern 
Kann ich eh nich ham wenn alle das machen was andere machen (naja obwohl, ich bin auch durch Freunde zum Angeln gekommen! ...Nein... aber das is auch das einzige)


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Man merkt, dass hier wieder einmal ein ''Promi'' eingespannt wurde, der von der Materie eigentlich keine Ahnung hat.


 
Warum "eigentlich" ;+..., na gut von so´ner Frau hab ich zugegebenermaßen nichts anderes erwartet, der kann man irgendwie nicht wirklich böse sein 

Als Lockvögelchen taugt sie aber allemal... Halt mal, ist ein Lockvögelcheneinsatz zu Werbezwecken nicht an den Pranger gehörender Mißbrauch im Sinne der willkürlichen Tierrechtlerdefinition? Schind und Luder nochmal !

Ne mal im Ernst, hast natürlich Recht tamandua, dass der ganze Schmarrn bei der Zielgruppe selbstredend positiv ankommt, leider...:v 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

du das ist gut wenn du dich dadurch nicht beeinflussen lässt...obwohl du ja vom alter her ihre zielgruppe bist ...geh lieber angeln da kannste  noch genug lernen......lies nne gutes Buch über angeln das ist sinnvoller als Artikel von oder über Peta


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

die Artikel sind wirklich besser akls jeder witrz, ich kann mir das lesen nich verkneifen, am geilsten war das mit der Mücke^^ "FDarf man Mücken töten??" looooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Also der Kuhthread bei denen |uhoh: ist ja fast genauso komisch wie der Kuhwiesenwaller-Thread bei uns:q #d :q .
MFG
Laky


----------



## Fizzkid (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hoffe, dass dieser link noch nicht gepostet wurde:
sind u.a. die Besten blogs aus veganerforen aufgelistet.

viel spaß: www.antivegan.de

auch die tierversuche sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fizzkid schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe, dass dieser link noch nicht gepostet wurde:
> sind u.a. die Besten blogs aus veganerforen aufgelistet.
> 
> viel spaß: www.antivegan.de
> ...


 
Gleicher Blödsinn nur die gegenseite wieder extreme.....ob das nun besser ist weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> viel spaß: www.antivegan.de


boah den Spass hab ich, aber nur weilich mir grad die Qualen eines Veganers vorstelle, die der beim sehn der Bilder hat HAHAHAHA
aber geschmacklos is dat schon


----------



## Debilofant (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Erstmal Danke für den Link, Fizzkid! 

Auf der veganermarkerschütternden Seite stehen aber auch noch andere Beiträge als nur Unterhaltungsbeiträge. Der zum Beispiel ist doch nicht verkehrt!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Miehzman (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

irgendwie tut mir das schwein leid... Ich werde zum Veganer scließe mich der peta an. Ihr seid doch alle blöd!!
Nein mal im ernst schön is dat wirklich nich, was nich heißt, dass ich kein Fleisch mehr esse
Ich hab mir die Tierversuche nich angeschaut, bin auch nich dafür!


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

die Lezute sind auch nicht besser als die im andren forum man muss nicht in Extreme gehen...... Satire und Humor gegen Radikalität bin ich immer für...nur dieses Anti vegan muss nun auch nicht sein.......sonst wirds nicht Niveauvoller....das hier die Praktiken des einne angeprangert werden und verurteil..ok ...das rechtfertigt nicht....das andere


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie tut mir das schwein leid... Ich werde zum Veganer scließe mich der peta an. Ihr seid doch alle blöd!!
> Nein mal im ernst schön is dat wirklich nich, was nich heißt, dass ich kein Fleisch mehr esse
> Ich hab mir die Tierversuche nich angeschaut, bin auch nich dafür!



Was ist dabei, ne hausschlachtung anzusehn? Du nimmst doch ein Fisch auch aus. jetzt komm mir nicht mit ist doch wat anderes, nur das es beim fisch kaltes und beim schwein warmes blut ist. Die Tierversuche kannste dir ansehn.

Ich liebe Frische Blutwurst und grützwurst wenn se noch warm ist.............lecker .

Ich werde mir gleiche genüsslich mein Steak mit pommes schmecken lassen #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na der Link war ja super meine gattin hat so gelacht das sie keine milch mehr gibt ...jetzt kann ich  die flasche  geben |evil:


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Na der Link war ja super meine gattin hat so gelacht das sie keine milch mehr gibt ...jetzt kann ich  die flasche  geben |evil:



offtopic " ich hoffe doch für euer Kind " |supergri |supergri :q 
Offtopic ende


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> meine gattin hat so gelacht das sie keine milch mehr gibt |evil:


 
Aha - da hat sich doch wieder so ein PeTA-Spitzel eingeschlichen...... mit einer Kuh verheiratet!!!!! 

Und die Boardferkelfahnder sollte das auch auf den Plan rufen.........


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ja klar das Kind.....das kriegt die milch...ich bin für die Sahne zuständig


----------



## Magic_Moses (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin für die Sahne zuständig


 
Jetzt aber ein ganz großes *TATÜTATA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Khain75 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Aha - da hat sich doch wieder so ein PeTA-Spitzel eingeschlichen...... mit einer Kuh verheiratet!!!!!
> 
> Und die Boardferkelfahnder sollte das auch auf den Plan rufen.........


 

Na toll nun ist die Milch Sauer|gr:


----------



## OLLI01 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Genau.
Lasst uns in unseren Argumenten halbwegs Sachlich bleiben.
Das schafft uns die Grundlage gegen so etwas wie die PETA wirklicj etwas entgegenzusetzen und, viel wichtiger,
uns deutlich von deren Mentalität zu distanzieren.
OLLI


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Guckt mal hier #q !!! 



Wie sind die denn drauf|splat: |splat: |splat: ?!!


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Zitat PETA: Auch sind Fische keine „Erbsenhirne“. 
Zitat Bierkoenig: Aber die von der PETA:q 

Ich mein, ich hab ja noch nicht so die Angelerfahrung, aber wenn doch alle Fische danach durch den Stress etc., so gestört, oder so verletzt sind das sie sterben, was passiert dann mit den Fischen, die man laut Gesetz wieder zurücksetzten muss, weil sie eine Mindestgrösse nicht erreicht haben??|kopfkrat ;+ 
Muss man nun den Gesetzgeber auch verklagen, weil er dafür verantwortlich ist, das viele Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden???|kopfkrat ;+ 

Bis bald im Wald

Bierkoengi0815


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Also das ist schon etwas seltsam da im Peta-Forum, immer wenn jemand mit einem beweisbaren Argument gegen Peta/Veganer kommt distanzieren sich die Mitglieder dort;+ |kopfkrat |uhoh: |kopfkrat .


> nur weil das hier ein peta board ist sind wir nicht alle automatisch "peta aktivisten". also nicht immer mit sachen kommen, die peta angestellt hat oder haben soll. es geht den meisten um tierrechte, nicht um eine identifizierung mit peta.


Es scheint ja so als ob es in diesen Peta-Forum überhaupt keine Peta-Mitglieder gibt, schade eigentlich, ich würde gerne mal mit einen Peta-Mitglied diskutieren:q .
MFG
Laky


----------



## fjord-dusty (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Laky: ja, seltsam, nicht wahr? Komisch, daß ihre eigenen Schlussfolgerungen nicht auf sie selbst anwendbar zu sein scheinen: 



			
				lady nanouk schrieb:
			
		

> ein angler, der so begeistert von seiner sache ist, dass er sogar noch in foren darübr quatscht, ist zu fest überzeugt als dass man ihm seine mordlust nehmen könnte.
> diese leute haben schon wahnsinnig viele tiere getötet, die werden auch im nachhinein ncith einsehen wie diese gelitten haben.


 
Und prompt sind sie alle verschwunden. Konkrete Fragen sind was Doofes, ne?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Und prompt sind sie alle verschwunden. Konkrete Fragen sind was Doofes, ne?



Ach quatsch , die wurden nur alle von ihren Eltern ins Bett geschickt ... ist doch schon spät  =)


----------



## Lachsy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

um mal zu sehn wieviel Tier die PeTA tötet

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/downloads/PetaKillsAnimals.pdf

aber bestimmt in deren augen alles fälschungen :g


----------



## Koalabaer (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich sag mal 4Züge(Postings)und Schach matt!Ich hoffe mal dusty ist keine Frau!Mein Weltbild wäre zerstört.|kopfkrat 
Nun ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.#h 

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## fjord-dusty (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Koalabär: Tut mir leid um dein Weltbild, aber "dusty" ist ganz klar eine Frau... 
edit: Und dabei war eins der 4 Postings ein Doppelpost wegen der grauslichen Foren-SW dort. *g*


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ach quatsch , die wurden nur alle von ihren Eltern ins Bett geschickt ... ist doch schon spät  =)





|good: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

mein reden :m


----------



## Agasöster (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

In einem Land, in dem Kinder geschändet, Kinderporno im Internet veröffentlicht und Kinder Kinder töten ist eine Organisation wie PETA mehr als überflüssig und einfach als eine Perversion unserer kranken Gesellschaft zu sehen.


----------



## tamandua (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> um mal zu sehn wieviel Tier die PeTA tötet
> 
> http://www.petakillsanimals.com/downloads/PetaKillsAnimals.pdf
> 
> aber bestimmt in deren augen alles fälschungen :g


Diesen Statistiken schenkt man dort keine Beachtung, da unangenehm. Ist ja klar. Wenn ein Link dieser Art auftaucht, dann kann man schon voraussagen, was geschehen wird. 

1. Schritt: Keine Reaktion, wenn überhaupt, dann höchstens eine unsichere Nachfrage von einem noch jungen, neuen Forenmitglied.
2. Schritt: PETA- Sprachrohr ''Nessa'' taucht auf
3. Schritt: ''Nessa'' versichert eifrig und in ruppigem Tonfall, mit PETA überhaupt gar nichts zu tun zu haben, nie zu tun gehabt zu haben und auch sonst keinerlei gesteigerte Sympathien für den Verein übrig zu haben. Selbiges gelte auch für viele andere Mitglieder im Forum. Alles keine PETAner. Ist klar:m
4. Schritt: Derjenige, der den Link spendierte, wird entweder direkt oder durch die Blume als Hohlbirne und Troll hingestellt, der nur provozieren will.
5. Schritt: Tierrechtsverfechterin ''Nessa'' geht einer Diskussion aus dem Weg, indem sie übellaunig auf die Suchfunktion hinweist. Es sei zu diesem Link bereits alles gesagt worden. 
6. Schritt: Der Linkspender sucht, findet aber keine erschöpfenden Antworten zum Thema in den bereits erstellten Threads. Überall wurde nur von den Wortführern heruntergebetet, nichts mit der PETA zu tun zu haben. Sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema blieb weitesgehend aus.
7. Schritt: Man fragt nochmal mehr oder weniger höflich nach.
8. Schritt: Der Fragende wird nun von ''Nessa'' oder auch grade vorhandenen, sonstigen Obergurus endgültig zum Oberidioten erklärt, der als Mörder und Tierquäler offenbar sein Hirn verloren habe. Was natürlich niemanden dort verwundert. Eine Diskussion bzw Stellungsnahme zum Link wird trotz allem nicht geliefert.
9. Schritt: Der Linkspender verdreht angesichts der geballten Ladung geistiger Sozialfälle die Augen|uhoh: und merkt endgültig, dass mit diesen Leuten nicht vernünftig zu diskutieren ist.
10. Schritt: ''Nessa'' und Konsorten fühlen sich siegreich und triumphieren, indem sie noch einmal nachlegen und sich gegenseitig bestätigen, wie dumm diese ganzen Mörder sind. Gut für's Ego eben, wenn man sich sein persönliches Gutmenschentum nochmal gegenseitig zusagt.


----------



## Baddy89 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie lautet denn der Link zu diesem Forum der PETA? Will mich da mal umschauen


----------



## tamandua (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Steht zwar schon ein paar mal hier, aber ich wiederhole ihn gern nochmal. Es soll ja jeder in den Genuss kommen können, die kruden Gedankengänge der Tierrechtler zu betrachten. www.peta2.de


----------



## Baddy89 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

danke dir


----------



## Fishermans_Friend (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Erstmal Hallo an Alle! #h 
Meine erste beteiligung hier im Thread.

Ich bin auch Jäger und ich kenne genug solcher "Tieschutz Organisationen", die immer meinen alles besser zu wissen.

Also soll ich jeden Fisch den ich fange egal ob groß oder klein töten und ins Wasser setzen?
Ich war heute seit sehr langer Zeit alleine angeln und ich habe eine ganz schöne Rotfeder gefangen und wieder freigesetz. So ein schönes Tier (wenn ich es nicht esse) hat es doch verdient weiter zu leben!

Ich lach mich tot wenn ich sowas lese wie: "Selbst wenn Angler Fische nach dem Foto wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzen, sterben viele dieser traumatisierten Tiere anschließend, weil sie den Stress und die Verletzungen durch Angelhaken und Hand nicht überstehen."

Hahaha traumatisierten Tiere....was wohl Friedrich Nietzsche dazu sagen würde....

Aber egal lass se labern und klagen, keiner kann jemanden dazu befehligen zu töten oder am leben zu lassen, es sei denn, es ist Gesetz.

Petri Heil


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Herzlich willkommen on Board!
Leider ist es vielerorts unsinnigerweise Gesetz, aber warum sind viele Fische so glitschig?


----------



## Magic_Moses (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Guten Morgen Gemeinde!

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Telefon-Front: #h 

Nachdem Frank's Eltern (auf die läuft der Handy-Vertrag nämlich, weil Frank wohl vor einigen Monaten den Offenbarungseid leisten musste) im Laufe des gestrigen Vormittages offensichtlich Besuch von Beamten der zuständigen Polizeidirektion 6 bekommen haben, hat heute morgen um Punkt 07:30 Uhr das Telefon geklingelt. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.... :q 
Eigentlich hätte ich eher mit einen Anruf unseres Brötchenservices gerechnet, nachdem in den letzten Wochen entweder ständig Brötchen fehlten oder die Lieferung ganz ausfallen musste, allerdings lag ich da völlig falsch.
Am anderen Ende meldet sich "Jana XXXXX" (Familienname mittlerweile bekannt). "Herr XXXXX (mein Familienname ist mir auch bekannt *g*), hier spricht Jana XXXXX. *rumdrucksen* Ick wollt mir für die Jeschichte mit'n Anruf entschuldjen. Frank, mein Bruder, hat dette nich so jemeint und er hätte ja ooch selbst anjerufen aber er muss heute arbeeeten. Jedenfalls möchten wir sie bitten, die Anzeije zurückzuziehen, wa. Frank war total betrunken und des hat sich so hochjeschaukelt."

Wir haben dann fast eine halbe Stunde miteinander telefoniert.
Frank ist Jana's Bruder, 24 Jahre alt und studiert Architektur. Sonntags jobbt er wohl an einer Tankstelle und sein Chef verbietet Telefongespräche während der Arbeitszeit. Jana selbst ist 21 Jahre alt und Krankenschwester und beide leben sie noch bei Mama und Papa. Mit PeTA haben sie nur ansatzweise zu tun, leben zwar teilweise vegan (aber auch nicht so wirklich....) und sind durch "Benny", der am Freitag bei ihnen zu Besuch war, auf den Thread im AB aufmerksam geworden. Benny ist wohl aktives Mitglied bei PeTA und ziemlich radikal. Er habe dann Frank dazu gebracht bei mir anzurufen, nachdem die beiden wohl 'ne Kiste Bier und ein paar Gläser Wein vernichtet hätten.
Jana hat mich mehrfach inständig gebeten die Anzeige zurückzuziehen, weil Frank gerade erst Privatinsolvenz angemeldet und überhaupt mächtig viel Mist am Hacken habe. Außerdem sei er bald mit dem Studium fertig und gerade in der Bewerbungsphase.
Ich hab' dann einen kleinen Vortrag gehalten und ihr klar gemacht, dass ich - wenn überhaupt - die Anzeige erst nach einem persönlichen Gespräch mit ihrem Bruder und einer angemessenen Entschuldigung zurückziehen werde. Sie versprach mir dann, dass so etwas garantiert nicht mehr vorkäme und sich Frank noch heute bei mir melden würde.
Nachdem sie die Threads im AB und auch die Querverweise verfolgt habe, so sagt sie zumindest, werde sie persönlich sich auf jeden Fall zukünftig von PeTA fern halten. Sie hätte das anfangs mit ganz anderen Augen gesehen, aber nun sei sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr sicher und Frank täte das ohnehin alles leid und Benny käme schon gar nicht mehr ins Haus, nachdem ihr Vater wohl auch ziemlich ausgetickt ist. 

Das Gespräch war übrigens recht entspannt. Je nachdem wie sich unser Freund Frank heute noch am Telefon gibt, werde ich die Anzeige wohl tatsächlich zurückziehen.
Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung #h 

Ach ja - Jana fand meine PeTA-Bildchen im Übrigen "ziemlich witzich"...... #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fishermans_Friend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich tot wenn ich sowas lese wie: "Selbst wenn Angler Fische nach dem Foto wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzen, sterben viele dieser traumatisierten Tiere anschließend, weil sie den Stress und die Verletzungen durch Angelhaken und Hand nicht überstehen."



Um allerdings nicht genauso einseitig zu Argumentieren wie unsere Freunde von der PETA muss man  zugeben das bei einigen Fischarten 
(hauptsächlich Salmoniden)  bei einem unsachgemäßen Umgang mit dem Fisch wirklich viele der zurückgesetzten Fische sterben .
Hatte dazu mal ne Studie aus der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen" gepostet .
Dazu auch noch Tips wie man den Fisch richtig releast .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Um allerdings nicht genauso einseitig zu Argumentieren wie unsere Freunde von der PETA muss man  zugeben das bei einigen Fischarten
> (hauptsächlich Salmoniden)  bei einem unsachgemäßen Umgang mit dem Fisch wirklich viele der zurückgesetzten Fische sterben .
> Hatte dazu mal ne Studie aus der Zeitschrift "Fliegenfischen" gepostet .
> Dazu auch noch Tips wie man den Fisch richtig releast .


Dazu gibt es ja prinzipiell die Fischereilehrgänge und Prüfungen. Wenn diese an der Stelle nicht gut genug ausbilden sollten, wäre bei den Dachverbänden VDSF und DAV einzuhaken dies zu verbessern, dort sachgerechte praktische Ausbildung sowohl im Töten als auch im schonenden Zurücksetzen abzuhalten. Im Regelfall reicht es, wenn jemand das ein paarmal gesehen hat, Praxis und Anschauung sagt da mehr als tausend Worte. 

Ein eventueller solcher Missestand hat nichts mit dem Angeln an sich und dem Verhalten einer großen Menge Angler zu tun, sondern liegt in der Inkompetenz EINIGER Angler und evtl. auch einer mangelhaften praktischen Ausbildung NEUER Angler. Die vielen Angler - die das sauber können - in irgendeiner Weise damit in Verbindung zu bringen oder verunglimpfen ist schlichtweg daneben. 

Jeder Angler kann am Wasser darauf aber achten (ordentliches Zurücksetzen untermaßiger Fische etc.) und seinen Mitanglern das zeigen oder Tips geben, das hilft schon und das ganz pragmatisch an der Basis. Ohne große Oberlehrerei, manche wissen halt bestimmte Sachen nicht, machen aber mit Feuereifer dann verändert mit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gespräch war übrigens recht entspannt. Je nachdem wie sich unser Freund Frank heute noch am Telefon gibt, werde ich die Anzeige wohl tatsächlich zurückziehen.
> Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung #h


 

Da zeigt es sich doch aber auch, wie naiv solche Menschen sind.
Da werden junge Leute von wenigen radikalen Meinungsmachern manipuliert und Idealismus ausgenützt und missbraucht.

Auch die Diskussion in dem PETA2-Forum zeigt, dass wenig Argumente da sind, sondern nur monoton "einstudierte" Slogans unreflektiert von sich gegeben werden, in dem Glauben es seien Argumente.
Auch dort wohl eher naive junge Menschen, die instrumentalisiert werden.


----------



## Magic_Moses (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Da zeigt es sich doch aber auch, wie naiv solche Menschen sind.
> Da werden junge Leute von wenigen radikalen Meinungsmachern manipuliert und Idealismus ausgenützt und missbraucht.
> 
> Auch die Diskussion in dem PETA2-Forum zeigt, dass wenig Argumente da sind, sondern nur monoton "einstudierte" Slogans unreflektiert von sich gegeben werden, in dem Glauben es seien Argumente.
> Auch dort wohl eher naive junge Menschen, die instrumentalisiert werden.


 
Ich denke mal, dass in diesem konkreten Fall das jugendliche Alter nicht den Ausschlag gegeben hat - schließlich zählt der Übeltäter 24 Lenze. Vermutlich hat er sich von einigen aggressiven Bemerkungen in diversen Foren (Links gab es ja hier bereits zur Genüge) anstecken lassen; Geistiges Brandstiftertum aus Internet und Flyern, Alkohol und vielleicht noch der Agitator "Benny" haben hier wohl zu einer unbedachten Handlung geführt, die er ganz offensichtlich mittlerweile bereut und hinter welcher er vermutlich von Anfang nicht gestanden hat.

Aber du hast bestimmt Recht mit der These, dass die mit ihren "Argumenten" vorrangig junge Leute fangen.


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mich persönlich würde mal intressieren was die B und C promis wie Sandy, Dirk Bach und Co eigendlich über die PeTa genau wissen und wie sie dazu stehn. zb das Peta Tiere ermordet usw.

leider besitzen die glaube ich keine öffentliche Email bzw nur über deren Agenturen ranzukommen . Aber die werden wohl mit standartsätzen antworten oder? 

@Moses
aber die Aussage ich war betrunken , kennt doch jeder oder.
wenn man es so sieht ist ja eingendlich "Agitator "Benny" dr jenige der die Anzeige bekommen sollte. Aber die mitläufer kennen wir auch von anderen sachen, oder ?

offtopic 
gestern in meinem Silberzwiebelglas...............sah wirklich so aus

http://img82.*ih.us/img82/9524/zwiebel2gi.jpg



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Mich persönlich würde mal intressieren was die B und C promis wie Sandy, Dirk Bach und Co eigendlich über die PeTa genau wissen und wie sie dazu stehn. zb das Peta Tiere ermordet usw.
> 
> leider besitzen die glaube ich keine öffentliche Email bzw nur über deren Agenturen ranzukommen . Aber die werden wohl mit standartsätzen antworten oder?
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Naja Dirk bach hat ne"dokumentation:q " für die gemacht...jaja tiere werden nur vor wände gehauen etc..der gleiche rausgepickte müll...was aber auch auffällt herr bach trägt wie vor 20 Jahren (als der mal witzig und wenn überhaupt ein Promi war) ein selten dummes Kostüm ...was ansich schon vom film ablenkt...durch die Frage was trägt der mann da

Ein weitere promi( der seit jahren auch keine wirklichen hit mehr hatte und mehr in den schlagzeilen ist weil man besoffen preise entgegennimmt) stellt die Frage wissen sie das Hühner nette wesen sind? (also bei hühner weiß ich es nicht aber mark der Maulwurf grüßt uns jeden morgen und schenkt meiner Tochter jede woche ein regenwurm...ein Nettes tier ..auch wenn er sich fleischlich ernährt|engel:


----------



## friesenfischer (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja bin auch nich so der catch & release fan aber was die da abziehen is ja wohl krank, klar untermaßige und während der schonzeit oder riesen karpfen kommen wieder rein aber ich bin kein angler der ans wasser geht um fische rauszuholen um sie wieder reinschmeissen, denn das ist auch in meinen augen unnütze quälerei.


----------



## sebastian (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich kenn einen kleinen Teich, da fängt man so 10 Karpfen pro Tag, die werden alle wieder freigelassen, ich hab dort noch keinen einzigen toten Karpfen gesehen.
Sogesehen überlebts fast jeder Karpfen der den Haken nur um Maul vorne hatte.


----------



## kingangler93 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie dumm..Die wiedersprechen sich selber!
Guck doch mal,die beschimpfen uns als "Fischmörder"
aber durch was wird das denn erwirkt?Durch
diese kreuza****ge****ten Gesetze!
Es isat doch eigentlich rechtswidrig,zum Mord
gezwungen zu werden!




Gruss
Tim


----------



## Debilofant (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nessa, Nessa, Nessa... #d 

Da ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob "sie" oder "er", nehme ich das noch immer hochtrabend schwadronierende Nessalein, seines Zeichens (wohlgemerkt) nicht PETA-Aktivist, sondern "nur" vor den Karren gespanntes Vorturnerlein und in dieser Eigenschaft dann leider doch wider Willen vom Plattformbetreiber ganz ungewollt vereinnahmt, mal sinngemäß beim Wort, als zwischendurch ganz mustergültig mal wieeeeder (vergeblich) versucht wurde, die eingeforderte Diskussion mit Nebelkerzenwerferei abzuwürgen:

Die Tierrechtlerethik soll also auf "einfachster Logik" beruhen (Was du nicht willst, das man dir antut, tue auch niemand anderem an!). Ergänzend dazu wird dann simsalabim als weitere Grundlage der tierrechtlichen "Ethik" das Gleichheitsprinzip beschworen. Aha!

Die erstgenannte Maxime, so behandelt zu werden, wie man selbst behandelt werden möchte, setzt sowohl bei einem selbst als auch bei seinem Gegenüber die Fähigkeit voraus, Entscheidungen treffen zu können, nämlich bewusst zwischen mehreren Handlungsalternativen zu wählen (z.B. töten oder nicht töten) und sein Verhalten anschließend danach auszurichten. Die implizierte wechselseitige Betrachtungsweise wirft von Mensch zu Mensch keinerlei Probleme auf, nur lässt sich die Wechselseitigkeit auch in Hinblick auf Tiere reflektieren, d.h. können Tiere ihr Verhalten im vorstehend genannten Sinne steuern?

Dankenswerterweise ist jene Erkenntnis auch dem Tierrechtsfanatiker nicht ganz unbekannt, denn immerhin rechtfertigt man sich an einer anderen Front (ohne rot zu werden) damit, dass Tiere andere Tiere zum Nahrungserwerb nur deshalb töten würden, weil sie eben trieb- und instinktgesteuert seien und im Gegensatz zum Menschen gerade keine Entscheidungsfähigkeit besäßen, die beim Menschen erst den Verzicht auf tierische Erzeugnisse als die nach Tierrechtlerlesart einzig akzeptable Handlungsalternative ermöglichen würde. 

Wie war das nochmal mit der einfachsten Logik und dem Gleichheitsprinzip |kopfkrat ;+? Wann Tiere also "gleich" zu sein haben und wann nicht, bestimmt also je nach Parolengegenstand nach Pippi Langstrumpfmanier der Tierrechtler...
So auch jüngst, als der Anzeigengarnierungsmarketingtext dem "Gleichheitsprinzip" folgend den Fischen mal fix Stress- und Schmerzempfinden angedichtet wurden, und zwar so fürchterlich dramatisch, dass - nun aber schon wieder Gleichheitsprinzip aus |kopfkrat - todbringenderweise meist alle sterben müssen...

Na dann mal viel Spaß, Nessa und Gefährten, beim aussichtslosen Reparieren bzw. - wohl eher wahrscheinlichen - Neuaufbau des ideologisch zurecht gefriemelten Kartenhäuschens... Da hilft all das hochtrabend verquaste Gewäsch nichts, 

Logik? 6, setzen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## tamandua (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Debilo, man wird dir ob deiner schonungslosen Zurechtweisung der lieben Tierrechtler (Nicht PETAner, um das nochmal zu betonen#4) allerniederste Beweggründe vorwerfen. Du diffamierst hier wieder grundlos und hinterhältig die ethisch und moralisch Reinen, allen voran Nessa (Die übrigens weiblich ist, wie sie versichert). Mal sehen, ob man dir auch einen niedrigen IQ vorwirft. User ''Emily'' bemüht sich bei unangenehmen Gesprächsverlauf immer wieder gern, uns Anglern und vor allem dem Fragenden deutlich zu machen, wie niedrig sein IQ liegt. Neueste Kreation: Mit einem User, ''dessen iq offensichtlich niedriger ist als der einer bananenschale diskutiere ich eh nicht'' (Zitat Emily).
Prima, gell? So geht man flugs und mehr oder minder gekonnt einer Diskussion aus dem Weg. Den Anglern vorwerfen, uninformiert und dummschwätzend einfach Unsinn über Tierrechtler und die PETA zu posten, selbst aber rasch anderer Leuts IQ beurteilen. Respekt, Respekt... Sowas nenne ich Konsequenz.|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Debilofant |good: 

Also - ich find die süüüüüüüß. Nicht die Nässer, Nessa |kopfkrat  alleine, sondern den ganzen Trupp. Nochmals sorry, liebe Karnevalsvereine  

Viele schöne Stunden und manches Schmunzeln verdanke ich dem genannten Trööt. Und unsere AB-Kollegen - egal ob hier oder im Peta-Trööt- laufen ja zu Höchstform auf #6 :q :q :q


----------



## Khain75 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja ich habe mal nachgedacht und in meiner Familie durchgesetzt lieber nackt als Panade...Fisch und Fleisch werden nur noch nackt ohne Panade gegessen......meine Tochter wird zwar ihren panierten Fischstäbchen nachweinen...aber ha gleichberechtigung nicht solang deine Füße unter meinem Tisch hängen ( bis zum boden kommt sie noch nicht) |krach: 

Außerdem habe ich mir gedanken zu Propaganda Nackt statt Pelze gemacht... dabei viel mir einer ihrer Co Promis auf...selbst wenn der Unbekleidet ist ..trägt der nen Natürlichen Pelz...völlig falsche Botschaft |kopfkrat

Achso meine Frau und ich sind auch anhänger von lieber nackt als Pelz.......aber genauer gehe ich darauf nicht ein|sagnix


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ debilofant

nessa ist eine sie, schülerin, und ist in einer jugendgruppe in ihrem umkreis tätig. lass denen einfach ihre pubertäre revoluzzer-phase... kommen eh nur abgenutzte parolen und hohle phrasen...  

hab auch aufgegeben. jetzt diskutier ich noch mit 12 jährigen? 

wenn sie das liest wird sie wohl wieder denken: "och mann ist der jetzt wieder ageistisch...  "


----------



## Debilofant (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ holle:

Ja, ist schon richtig, dass man in gewissen Jahren die Welt im Alleingang verbessern möchte und auch ich bin ja selbst heute noch kein "Spießer"  und das Alter war für mich ja auch ein Grund, jedenfalls nicht sogleich dort an Ort und Stelle aufräumen zu gehen.

Aber das scheinbar in den eigenen vier Wänden weitestgehend nur einseitig angelesene "Weltbild", welches man in der nun mal sehr PETA-miefigen und schon deshalb ekelerregenden, weil maximal realitätsverzerrten Umgebung mit Gleichgesinnten gegenseitig betoniert, und dann auch noch mit dem anerkennenswerterweise gestandenen tatsächlichen Nichtwissen bezüglich Angeln etc. (wenn sie inzwischen erkannt haben sollte, dass die PETA-Seite über das Angeln um Lichtjahre von der Realität des Angelns und dem Verhalten der Angler entfernt ist, ist ja vielleicht schon was gewonnen) solch ein verabsolutierendes und zugleich extrem arrogantes Auftreten hinlegt, da kann ein bisschen Hilfe beim Öffnen der Augen doch nicht verkehrt sein. Wie gesagt, soll sie essen und leben wie sie denkt, aber vielleicht reflektiert sie mal den Umgang mit Andersdenkenden.

Und wenn die Kiddis, wie sie beteuern, nicht alles an PETA gut finden, dann haben sie scheinbar aufgrund der bei PETA leider bewusst integrierten Vermengungen nur zum Teil bzw. noch nicht verstanden, worum es bei PETA eigentlich geht! Praktischen Tierschutz unterstützt man jedenfalls woanders.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ist richtig, die betonen ja immer es geht dabei um tierrechte und nicht um tierschutz!

aber so festgefahren und gehirngewaschen wie die sind 
ist da, denke ich, kein auge zu öffnen. die müssen ihre eigenen erfahrungen machen und kommen hoffentlich irgendwann von selbst drauf, dass es in der heutigen gesellschaft nicht ohne tiere zu benutzen oder zumindest nicht ohne tiere in ihren emotionen zu verletzen geht. 

wenn ich da lese das es dort welche gibt die ihre hunde vegan ernähren frage ich mich wer hier mehr quält, angler oder veganer... 

hatte dort ja schon geschrieben, dass ich ihnen wünsche im nächsten leben als hund eines veganers auf den planeten zu kommen und jeden tag einen seelen- und magen- zerreissenden hunger auf fleisch zu haben und dann das zeug von denen zu bekommen.


----------



## Khain75 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja was verlangt ihr....Leute die ihre eigene"Religion" schon nicht verstanden haben die sollen andersdenkene Verstehen?......." wenn die Obergurus Predigen senken wir das haupt und Hören den weissagungen......... Weil meine Gurus sagen Tamagotischis sind missachtung von Tieren so ist das gesetz.....Benutze ich nun das was mir mir meiner entwiclung mitgegebnen Kopf mal selbst und Frage......hä?......nein den wir sind ja 12-15 und haben von tuten und Blasen keine ahnung........und wenn da eine Demo ist mache ich gleich mal mit...... Wäge ich ab ist das richtig denke ich an andere bin ich oder andere für mein handeln auch verantwortlich...nein......weil die "erwachsenen" Gurius machen es..also mache ich mit...... Was ist ein Hausrecht...... ach egal...wir machen mal die Radikalen.......weil was ich mache ist gut ..haben die mir gesagt......was Mama und Papa passt das nicht.....;+ und wenn alle sagen das sind Mörder..die Erde ist Flach und und Noah ist der Held ansicht weil er ja die Tiere Gleichberechtigt behandelt hat und sie in ein Kleines Holzschiff gezwängt hat..2 von Jeder art...so muss das auch stimmen......der Mann im Mond....lalelu schaut zu.....

Ich als Frustrierter teen weiß zwar nicht was ne Meiose ist oder nen Nervensystem aber ich Blase mal mit ins Horn...hirn aus...und immer feste drauf.......


----------



## Lachsy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> naja was verlangt ihr....Leute die ihre eigene"Religion" schon nicht verstanden haben die sollen andersdenkene Verstehen?......." wenn die Obergurus Predigen senken wir das haupt und Hören den weissagungen......... Weil meine Gurus sagen Tamagotischis  sind missachtung von Tieren so ist das gesetz.....Benutze ich nun das was mir mir meiner entwiclung mitgegebnen Kopf mal selbst und Frage......hä?......nein den wir sind ja 12-15 und haben von tuten und Blasen keine ahnung........und wenn da eine Demo ist mache ich gleich mal mit...... Wäge ich ab ist das richtig denke ich an andere  bin ich oder andere für mein handeln auch verantwortlich...nein......weil die "erwachsenen" Gurius machen es..also mache ich mit...... Was ist ein Hausrecht...... ach egal...wir machen mal die Radikalen.......weil was ich mache ist gut ..haben die mir gesagt......was Mama und Papa passt das nicht.....;+   und wenn alle sagen das sind Mörder..die Erde ist Flach und und Moses ist der Held ansicht weil er ja die Tiere Gleichberechtigt behandelt hat und sie in ein Kleines Holzschiff gezwängt hat..2 von Jeder art...so muss das auch stimmen......der Mann im Mond....lalelu schaut zu.....
> 
> Ich als Frustrierter teen weiß zwar nicht was ne Meiose ist oder nen Nervensystem aber ich  Blase mal mit ins Horn...hirn aus...und immer feste drauf.......



|good: |good:


----------



## esox_105 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> und und Moses ist der Held ansicht weil er ja die Tiere Gleichberechtigt behandelt hat und sie in ein Kleines Holzschiff gezwängt hat..2 von Jeder art...


 
... das war nicht Moses, sondern Noah.


----------



## Khain75 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das war nicht Moses, sondern Noah.


 

Das ist nie bewiesen worden|gr: ...werds ändern


----------



## JunkieXL (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mose war der, der das Meer geteielt hat..... DIE ARMEN FISCHE DIE AN DER STELLE IM WASSER WAREN


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Boah, 12.620 Hits in den paar Tagen! :q


----------



## Debilofant (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob man dir auch einen niedrigen IQ vorwirft.


 
Also, meine "Blumen" sind via AB-Lektüre offensichtlich angekommen :m und ich habe auch schon welche von einer offensichtlich genervten Veganerin, die mit ihrem Avatar scheinbar ungestraft versucht, mittels Freiheitsberaubung an einem ganz wunderbar süßen Ferkel völlig unnötige Werbung zu verwerflichen Modezwecken zu betreiben|kopfkrat, aus dem anderen Forum zurück bekommen. Inzwischen steht sie dermaßen "humorvoll" über den Dingen, dass sie wohl die Lust verloren hat, in Sachen selbstgefälliger Philosophiererei mit Fallstrickpotenzial nachzulegen...

Das schönste an Ihrem Posting war aber: Nein, der IQ wurde diesmal nicht in Abrede gestellt, sonder allenfalls mittelbar dadurch, dass ihre stets obersachlich nüchternen Ergüsse hier im AB eine so niveaulose, weil in keinster Weise *altersgerechte Würdigung* in Gestalt (wohl vorwiegend) meiner Postings erfahren haben - der wahre Kindergarten wäre ja wohl schließlich hier zu bewundern! Damit hat sie getreu dem allseits beliebten und bewährten Prinzip "Was kümmert einen moralisch reinen Veganer das Geschwätz von Vorgestern" endlich bewiesen, dass moralisch verdorbenes Anglergesocks, welches mit *ageistischen* Äußerungen daherkommt, wirklich das Allerletzte ist. Ja, ja, wahrer Humor ist, wenn man, wie hier jetzt, trotzdem herzhaft lacht und es nicht so verbissen "humorvoll" sieht, dass man eine der zur Erreichung des moralisch vollkommenen Zustands mühsam erlernten Diskriminierungsvokabeln gleich bei der erstbesten Verärgerung innerhalb eines Threads so fix über Bord wirft... Ich bin jetzt wirklich von der Halbwertszeit Deiner hochmütigen Ansprüche enttäuscht, oder galt das Tabu ageistischer Äußerungen schon wieder nur für andere?

Tschau Debilofant


----------



## Fishermans_Friend (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Mose war der, der das Meer geteielt hat..... DIE ARMEN FISCHE DIE AN DER STELLE IM WASSER WAREN




*klugscheiss* Moses und nicht Mose... 

aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:

Es ist doch wichtig, sich die Hände vorher ordenltich naß zu machen, bevor man den Fisch in die Hand nimmt. Es sei denn, man denkt sich: "Ahhh den will ich mitnehmen!" 

Also ich achte sehr darauf, Fische behutsam wieder ins Wasser zu setzen. Egal ob Rotauge, Karpfen, Hecht oder Stichling...Wenn mir einer abreisst, hab ich sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei, wie z.B gestern  hatte was am Spinner dran, hat sich aber verhakt irgendwo im Grund


----------



## zorro (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> wenn ich da lese das es dort welche gibt die ihre hunde vegan ernähren frage ich mich wer hier mehr quält, angler oder veganer...


 
Das ist eine Anzeige wert, mit guter Aussicht auf Erfolg. 

Tiere gegen ihre Natur zu ernähren, pfui, solche Heuchler.

Leute die so etwas machen, haben sich selber ins Gehirn geschissen und nicht runter gespült!

Grüße Frank


----------



## fjord-dusty (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nun mag man von Nessas Art der Argumentation halten, was man will - sie ist aber immerhin die Einzige dort, die wenigstens teilweise versucht, auf das Gesagte einzugehen.

Weit mehr irritiert mich die Art der anderen User dort. Da werden mit dem Versuch sarkastisch zu wirken prächtige Eigentore geschossen, da wird ausgewichen und vor allem werden Aussagen in Postings interpretiert, die dort nicht zu finden sind.
Ich suche noch immer nach der Stelle an der ich behauptet haben soll, viel über die einzelnen Mitglieder dort zu wissen. Oder nach der, wo ich in Frage stelle, wer wo im Tierschutz aktiv ist. |kopfkrat 

Ich frage mich wirklich gerade, ob meine Posts dort irgendwas gebracht haben. Vielleicht wäre ich heute doch besser mit dem Boot rausgefahren. So habe ich wieder mal eine der seltenen Gelegenheiten verpasst, eine Gruppe Orcas direkt vor der Haustür zu beobachten. Hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst...:c :c :c


----------



## tamandua (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wirklich gerade, ob meine Posts dort irgendwas gebracht haben.



Solange auch nur ein einziges Mitglied dort durch deine Posts zumindest zum Nachdenken angeregt wurde und den vielfach verzapften Stuss dort nicht mehr einfach glaubt, ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen, dann haben deine Posts doch sehrwohl einen Sinn gehabt und etwas gebracht.


----------



## Khain75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

nach meiner allmorgentlicher...Peta Forum Postingslektüre(knoten in den fingern)......#t ein Neuer Tread...... was die haben Moderatoren#6 un d was schreibt er? was rücksichtsnahme, freundlichkeit gegenüber andersdenkenden?

Wer ohne schuld ist werfe den ersten stein? was die heutigen veganer waren auch nicht immer vegan und haben mal Tierische Produckte gegesssen?...


Also dieser aufruf......#r .... ja wenn die synapsen mal befehle in die richtige richtung lenken.


Aller dings wird....was seltsam ist auch wieder der begriff..Troll scheixxx..benutz....naja da war dann wohl ein synapsen stau....aber ein anfang ist gemacht

Jetzt bleibt natürlich zu hoffen das dem armen Moderator..nicht haufenweise Körperverletzungsklagen in haus schnein ...weil den Forumanhängern die Kiefer auf den Schreibtisch knallten...die augen aus dem kopf kullerten ...oder sie traumatisiert sind...aufgrund zerstörung eines weltbildes


----------



## Khain75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ach noch ein kleiner nachtrag zu behauptung Fische wären traumatisiert und hätten ein erstaunliches langzeitgedächniss........Forellensee.....8.15 Biss kurzer drill....misst abgerisssen...neuer Harken...schön rötlich...größe 8 wie der Vorgänger.........3 minuten später biss wieder kurzer drill...mist weg..... also neuer harken...wieder gleicher wie dir Vorgänger.....ca 10 minuten später biss...mist wieder weg....versuch 4(manch einer hätte schon den harken geweselt) biss fisch sitzt und kann gelandet werden abgeködert...und was sehen wir im Maul.......na ahnen wir es......es sind 3 sie sind rot....und ähneln stark dem 4 den ich gerade aus dem maul entferne....das arme geschöpf muss vor lauter stress so traumatisiert gewesen sein das es immer wieder zubiss...das langzeitgedächniss war gerade (ne halbe stunde)auf Urlaub..

zufall...könnte man nun sagen...aber ich könnte noch..einige Beispiele aufführen....ach und noch 3 weiter Fische an diesem Tag waren Vorgepierct


----------



## tapaesser (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach noch ein kleiner nachtrag zu behauptung Fische wären traumatisiert und hätten ein erstaunliches langzeitgedächniss........Forellensee.....8.15 Biss kurzer drill....misst abgerisssen...neuer Harken...schön rötlich...größe 8 wie der Vorgänger.........3 minuten später biss wieder kurzer drill...mist weg..... also neuer harken...wieder gleicher wie dir Vorgänger.....ca 10 minuten später biss...mist wieder weg....versuch 4(manch einer hätte schon den harken geweselt) biss fisch sitzt und kann gelandet werden abgeködert...und was sehen wir im Maul.......na ahnen wir es......es sind 3 sie sind rot....und ähneln stark dem 4 den ich gerade aus dem maul entferne....das arme geschöpf muss vor lauter stress so traumatisiert gewesen sein das es immer wieder zubiss...das langzeitgedächniss war gerade (ne halbe stunde)auf Urlaub..
> 
> zufall...könnte man nun sagen...aber ich könnte noch..einige Beispiele aufführen....ach und noch 3 weiter Fische an diesem Tag waren Vorgepierct



Moin Khain,
auch ich kenne das. Speziell bei Aalen. Da hing teiweise noch das Vorfach aus dem Maul.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo Leute ...

Will mal ganz kurz die Zeit nutzen, um mich für die massiven Solidaritätsbekundungen, PNs und Unterstützungsangebote in der Sache zu bedanken ... Komme da sicherlich ggflls drauf zurück ... 

Sofern es etwas Neues gibt, halte ich Euch jedenfalls über das Forum auf dem Laufenden. 
Aktuell tut sich aber nichts.

Beste Grüsse ...
#6


----------



## Miehzman (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Ach noch ein kleiner nachtrag zu behauptung Fische wären traumatisiert und hätten ein erstaunliches langzeitgedächniss........Forellensee.....8.15 Biss kurzer drill....misst abgerisssen...neuer Harken...schön rötlich...größe 8 wie der Vorgänger.........3 minuten später biss wieder kurzer drill...mist weg..... also neuer harken...wieder gleicher wie dir Vorgänger.....ca 10 minuten später biss...mist wieder weg....versuch 4(manch einer hätte schon den harken geweselt) biss fisch sitzt und kann gelandet werden abgeködert...und was sehen wir im Maul.......na ahnen wir es......es sind 3 sie sind rot....und ähneln stark dem 4 den ich gerade aus dem maul entferne....das arme geschöpf muss vor lauter stress so traumatisiert gewesen sein das es immer wieder zubiss...das langzeitgedächniss war gerade (ne halbe stunde)auf Urlaub..
> 
> zufall...könnte man nun sagen...aber ich könnte noch..einige Beispiele aufführen....ach und noch 3 weiter Fische an diesem Tag waren Vorgepierct


so extrem hab ikchs zwar noch nich erlebt, kenne da aber auch einige Fische, die ein sehr schlechtes Langzeitgedächtnis ham! Forellen, Sonnenbarsche... Allesmögliche halt


----------



## Khain75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ...
> 
> Will mal ganz kurz die Zeit nutzen, um mich für die massiven Solidaritätsbekundungen, PNs und Unterstützungsangebote in der Sache zu bedanken ... Komme da sicherlich ggflls drauf zurück ...
> 
> ...


 
Mach dir keinen Kopp das nächste was du hörst ist nen schreiben des staatsanwalts das das verfahren eingestellt wurde

Vielleicht finde die Peta anhänger ja auch in der zwischenzeit neue Opfer...z.B Juweliere...die arme Goldhamster und Goldfische,und Silberfischchen(nein Lieber Peta das sind keine Fische) tagtäglich ausbeuten#d


----------



## macfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na können diese PETA Kasper einen mal verraten, warum man jeden Fisch plattmachen und mitnehmen muss? Wozu zum Henker sollte ich nen Fisch platt hauen, der mir zu klein ist? Hab schon nen 7cm langes Rotauge auf nen 10er Haken bekommen. Mach ich den platt und entsorge den in der Mülltonne, da nach den entschuppen und entwaiden, nix mehr zu essen dran ist.

Genauso mach ich das mit Aalen, bei 35cm Mindesmass bei uns, ist kaum was dran, wozu also plattmachen? Lass den doch noch wachsen.

Nur bei einer Sache verstehe ich den Angler nicht, wenn gezielt auf Friedfisch geangelt wird, aber man keinerlei Fisch essen will? Was bringt es denn tagelange auf den Angeltag hinzuarbeiten, denn einige verwertbare Fische zu fangen und alle zurücksetzen.

Das finde ich auch daneben.

Und diese Forellenpuffs sind in meinen Augen keinen Besuch wird, ist doch nur ******** was solche Forellenpuffs machen. Ich will angeln um zu entspannen und evtl. noch mein Abendessen zu fangen, aber nicht um 15€weniger in der Tasche zu haben und danach noch Fische zu fangen, die nie im Leben in der Wildnis waren. Und wenn denn noch solche Fische lecker moderig schmecken, zeugt es nicht grad von fischgerechter Haltung.

Mit diesen Posting habe ich sicherlich nicht grad Freunde gewonnen, aber so sehe ich das.

Das Catch und Release werde ich wohl nie verstehen, wenn maßige und durchaus verwertbare Fische released werden. Werden allerdings sehr kleine Fische zurückgesetzt verstehe ich es. Wenn man ein Fisch hatt der krank ist, würde ich den auch nicht grad verwerten sondern, in Erdloch versenken.
Und solche Killerkarpfen würde ich auch nicht grad essen, allerdings ist es ja ne vernünftiger Grund, den Fisch zu entnehmen um das Gewässer und die anderen Fische zu schützen(wurde sogar beim Lehrgang gesagt).

Aber zum Beispiel 13 Schleien zufangen und keinerlei Absichten zuhaben eine zu essen, ist schwachsinn. 

Nun gut, es ist ja jeder sein glückes Schmied und wenn einer extra angelt, nur um den Fisch zu drillen, sollte sein Schein abgeben(Stichwort Fischgerechtigkeit). Ich persönlich würde den Angler ansprechen der entweder alles zurückschmeisst oder alles mitnimmt(damit mein ich keine untermassigen oder sehr kleinen Fischen). Wenn man sich in unseren Verein an die Regeln hält, wird da mit Sicherheit kein Fisch qualen leiden.

Und es bekamen sogar Angler, eine Anzeige die den Karpfensack benutzt haben. Und die mussten dafür bluten.

Ich persönlich nimm sogar nen Brassen mit, warum sollte ich den angeln wenn ich ihn zurück schmeiss.


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> |||||Na können diese PETA Kasper einen mal verraten, warum man jeden Fisch plattmachen und mitnehmen muss? Wozu zum Henker sollte ich nen Fisch platt hauen, der mir zu klein ist? Hab schon nen 7cm langes Rotauge auf nen 10er Haken bekommen. Mach ich den platt und entsorge den in der Mülltonne, da nach den entschuppen und entwaiden, nix mehr zu essen dran ist.|||||
> 
> _Genauso mach ich das mit Aalen, bei 35cm Mindesmass bei uns, ist kaum was dran, wozu also plattmachen? Lass den doch noch wachsen._
> 
> ...


 
Sorry aber darum gehts hier doch garnicht  (das kursive)


----------



## Khain75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Herrlich...diese diskussionen..wann das wohl mal ein ende Findet...

Ich habe jedenfalls ein reines gewissen.......und werde am Wochenende  wenn wetter und Frau mitspielt auch mal wieder die Rute reinhalten


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> .......und werde am Wochenende wenn wetter und Frau mitspielt auch mal wieder die Rute reinhalten


 
|sagnix das kann man auch falsch verstehen .....

tztztz...... tatü und so


----------



## Debilofant (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Weit mehr irritiert mich die Art der anderen User dort. Da werden mit dem Versuch sarkastisch zu wirken prächtige Eigentore geschossen, da wird ausgewichen und vor allem werden Aussagen in Postings interpretiert, die dort nicht zu finden sind.


 
Das ist, besagte Person insoweit dann mal aussen vor, leider traurig wahr, denn es wimmelt dort tatsächlich nur so von ganz pfiffigen Buben und Madeln, die offensichtlich eine sich exklusiv nur ihnen erschließende Extremform des Denksports für sich entdeckt zu haben scheinen, die Andersdenkenden halt nur viel zu hoch ist, um verstehen zu können... - vieles, was man dort in nahezu jedem Thread zu lesen bekommt, lässt sich - externer Aufschrei  - auch mit dem Alter nicht mehr entschuldigen, leider, denn wenn es "nur das Alter"  wäre, wäre es gewiss nicht dermaßen kritikwürdig, dass man manche unserer an und für sich nicht ganz angemessenen kritisierenden Postings dann leider doch mal als gerechtfertigte Kritik für mehr als angebracht und insoweit auch hinreichend legitimiert betrachten darf. 

Am schlimmsten finde ich aber, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit Arroganz und aggressives, nicht selten sogar kriminelles Verhalten, ob nun "nur" gebilligt, aktiv unterstützt oder gar selbst praktiziert, als ganz selbstverständliche Mittel und Formen der Meinungsartikulation mit großem Konsenz akzeptiert, in Anspruch genommen und allenthalben auch noch verherrlicht werden #d, auf einer öffentlichen Internetplattform wohlgemerkt #d, natürlich stets ganz aufrecht und stolz die "gute Sache" vor sich her tragend... 

Vielleicht bringt es die im englischsprachigen Netz frisch aufgefischte Wortspielerei bei aller Plattheit und dem gewiss nicht höher einzustufenden Niveau leider doch, so bitter es auch ist, für die deutliche Mehrheit auf den traurigen Punkt: 

"Poorly Educated Teen Activists"

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## OLLI01 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

BITTE, bitte,bitte

Lasst diese Diskussion niiiiiiemals aufhören.

Ich lach Blasen,ehrlich.
Wenn man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen läßt was die PETA Jünger da so von sich geben............|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

das ist nicht für Geld und gute Worte zu bekommen.
Habe mich in letzter Zeit auf der Arbeit ein wenig mit dumpfen Kollegen rumärgern müssen,aber wenn ich das alles zum Feierabend so lese,ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.
Es geht eben immer noch dümmer.
Das wäre noch der einzige Grund die Peta finanziell zu unterstützen,......
um die Foren am Leben zu erhalten.
Ich schmeiß mich weg.Buaahahah#6 #6 
OLLI


----------



## Lachsy (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> Herrlich...diese diskussionen..wann das wohl mal ein ende Findet...
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls ein reines gewissen.......und werde am Wochenende  wenn wetter und Frau mitspielt auch mal wieder die Rute reinhalten


*
TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

somit wirste gemeldet und verhaftet 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fjord-dusty (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Debilofant: ich finde es eigentlich nur traurig. Ich denke mal, die meisten User haben durchaus hehre Absichten. Aber die scheuklappenbewehrte Sichtweise, auf die man in sehr vielen Threads stösst, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Und wie Du schon ganz richtig bemerkst, kann man das nicht einfach mit ageistischen :q Klischees abtun. 
Ich habe sogar schon meine Mutter befragt, ob ich früher auch so war... |kopfkrat 
Sehr zu meiner Beruhigung wurde mir aber versichert, daß ich von Kindesbeinen an eine viel zu neugierige "Nervensäge" war, die nie einfach so irgendetwas hinnehmen konnte, ohne alle Zusammenhänge zu kennen.  

Mittlerweile sehe ich es schon fast als meine Pflicht an, auch mal andere Aspekte in die Diskussionen einzubringen. Siehe Tamandua, wenn auch nur ein einziger drüber nachdenkt...


----------



## macfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na angeln ist doch geil, warum sollte man das deswegen einstellen?

Die PETA sollte mal bisschen weniger BIO Stoffe inhalieren, die Angler würden sich ja an meisten schädigen durch das extrem Quälen von Fischen, aber hier wird ja wohl jeder Wissen was das Naturschutzgesetz sagt.


----------



## goeddoek (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> *
> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> somit wirste gemeldet und verhaftet
> ...




Tja, Khain 75 |wavey: 

Hatten wir das Thema nicht gestern im Chat |kopfkrat :q :q :q :q


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nu isses amtlich, was ich ja schon mit meinen Vermutungen zu unerwünschten Inhalten mit meinen Hinweisen zur Zensur vorausgesehen hatte... |muahah: 

Maulkorb drüber und fettich! Zunächst mal #r der toleranten Moderatorin/dem toleranten Moderator! Hier wurde vorbildlich ein lehrbuchartiges Exempel, wie es in einer pluralistisch demokratischen Gesellschaft zuzugehen hat, zum Schutze der jungen Generation statuiert!!!! Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber diese verantwortungsbewusste und gewissenhafte Entscheidung verdient wirklich allerhöchsten #r , denn sie war ja offensichtlich überfällig (lange Leitung zu den PETA-Oberen???)!!!!!!

Begründung |muahah: : 

Nicht ausschließlich pro Tierrechtlerideologie ausgerichtete, äh petakonforme Beiträge und mithin ein Verstoß gegen den ehrwürdigen Grundsatz des Forums (Punkt 1 der Forumregeln)....!

Die Fragenden hätten die Umgangsformen nicht gewahrt und die Lebensauffassung der Peta2-User nicht respektiert bzw. die Veganer-Lebens"philosophie" böswillig nur zu dem einen Ziel, nämlich Angriffszwecken fehlinterpretiert. Ja, ja, eine eigene Interpretation der vollkommensten und unangreifbarsten aller Lebensweisen ist schlichtweg unanständig, es lebe die überlegene vegane Lebensweise...|muahah:! 

Da sah wohl jemand die Ausbildungsziele des Peta2-Forums nachhaltig gefährdet und hat die Notbremse gezogen...

Wie schmerzfrei dreist kann man eigentlich sein?????

Armutszeugnis sondergleichen mit Bestnote: Auszeichnung! Alle Erwartungen erfüllt! Armes Deutschland (einschließlich der übrigen an dem Forum beteiligten deutschsprachigen Länder)

Tschau Debilofant #h

PS.: Sie wundern und empören sich in diesem Forum tatsächlich, dass zwei Neonazis #4 sich Peta2 auf ihren Körper haben tätowieren lassen, |muahah:


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Dieses Verhalten überrascht kaum. Wie in vielen Bereichen geht es auch hier um pure Ideologie und die läßt eben keinerlei Gegenargument zu, sondern will nur diese Ideologie bestätigt sehen. 

Man mag über einige Dinge innerhalb des Angelns durchaus geteilter Meinung sein - auch intern - aber deren Argumentation läßt von vorne rein ja nur eine beschränkte Sichtweise als Basis zu, die da lautet: Es werden grundsätzlich keine Tiere zum Verzehr getötet. 

Auf dieser Basis wird man keinen Grundkonsenz zu einem Meinungsaustausch finden und jedes noch so sachliche Argument dürfte an dieser Ideologie ab prallen. 

Also versucht man es besser erst gar nicht, sondern beschränkt sich besser darauf, zumindest die bösartigsten Unterstellungen auf deren Vernreitungsplattform gerade zu rücken. Ein Miteinander wird es da nie geben. Wie auch? Man redet mit zwei grundsätzlich verschiedenen Sprachen miteinander.


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mag ja sein, das ich ein ganz kleiner Stinker bin, aber gibt es da im Forum nicht noch mehr Threds, die noch nicht geschlossen sind?
Mal sehen wann die den nächsten schließen.

Ich werde da mal eine ganz unanständige Frage stellen.

Aber nicht, dass ihr die hierherzieht und ich dann Boardferkel werde.|peinlich


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mich würde ergänzend zum letzten Posting wirklich brennend interessieren, ob es eine Weisung gab, die zur Threadschließung geführt hat...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fjord-dusty (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Interessant, dass die Schliessung erst erfolgte als sich abzeichnete, dass einige der Tierrechtler ins Gruebeln geraten sind. Bei der vorhergegangenen gegenseitigen Zerfleischung und den Beleidigungen, die ein Editieren wirklich verlangt haetten, hat niemand eingegriffen...:m

Naja, wenn Bemerkungen wie "Du bist krank... echt, stirb" aus den eigenen Reihen nicht verwarnt und editiert werden, weniger krasse, wenngleich noch immer unangemessene Kommentare aus dem Gegenlager hingegen schon - was will man da erwarten...#d


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Was meinst Du mit Weisung?

Ich denke der Mod. hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr auf aufrichtige Aussagen.
Oder darauf das dort son Luxfreund darauf besteht, dass man richtig liest.
Was ja bei denen oft nicht der Fall ist. Nur Wurzeln für weit gucken reicht nicht. Fleisch und legger Fisch braucht das Gehirn um zu funktionieren.

Im übrigen war das wohl der erfolgreichste thread den die je hatten.
Dank der"gehirnlosen" Mörder aus dem uns heiligen Board.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass die Schliessung erst erfolgte als sich abzeichnete, dass einige der Tierrechtler ins Gruebeln geraten sind. Bei der vorhergegangenen gegenseitigen Zerfleischung und den Beleidigungen, die ein Editieren wirklich verlangt haetten, hat niemand eingegriffen...:m


So schauts aus ... irgendwann gabs einfach keine Antworten mehr, bzw. das Klima der WOrtgefechte hat sich eigentlich verbessert gehabt. Nessa wurde ruhiger & brachte teilweise Verständnis über die Lippen etc. ... naja nun ist die Klappe zu ... warten wir es ab, wie es C&Rit weiterhin geht !

basti


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass die Schliessung erst erfolgte als sich abzeichnete, dass einige der Tierrechtler ins Gruebeln geraten sind.


 
..ich würde mich, wie schon angedeutet, nicht wundern, wenn es an einer (ungewollt) langen Leitung zu den Peta-Oberen lag, denen der Thread schlichtweg per se nicht gepasst haben dürfte - die Begründung ist da wohl nicht nur hahnebüchen, sondern wohl auch nur ein wenig fantasiereiches Alibi...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> So schauts aus ... irgendwann gabs einfach keine Antworten mehr, bzw. das Klima der WOrtgefechte hat sich eigentlich verbessert gehabt.


 
Also das genaue Gegenteil dessen, was wie Betreiber dieser Seite hinsichtlich ihrer Ideologie eigentlich erreichen wollten. 

Insofern wundert es mich nicht. 

Sie wollen nicht, dass sie nachdenkende Mitglieder haben, die bereit sind, ihren Standpunkt zu überdenken. Sie wollen schlicht einen Stamm von jubelnden Usern, die in den Gesang der Ideologie ein stimmen und sie ungeprüft verbreiten.


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@MeRiDiAn

und wie wir abwarten.
Bleibe bitte mal online. Schicke dir mal eine pn


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Nu isses amtlich, was ich ja schon mit meinen Vermutungen zu unerwünschten Inhalten mit meinen Hinweisen zur Zensur vorausgesehen hatte... |muahah:
> 
> Maulkorb drüber und fettich! Zunächst mal #r der toleranten Moderatorin/dem toleranten Moderator! Hier wurde vorbildlich ein lehrbuchartiges Exempel, wie es in einer pluralistisch demokratischen Gesellschaft zuzugehen hat, zum Schutze der jungen Generation statuiert!!!! Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber diese verantwortungsbewusste und gewissenhafte Entscheidung verdient wirklich allerhöchsten #r , denn sie war ja offensichtlich überfällig (lange Leitung zu den PETA-Oberen???)!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Tja, vergebene Liebesmüh! 

Die großen Tierrechtler mögen zwar die Rechte der Tiere schützen wollen und damit das Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG hochhalten, vom grundrechtlich gewährleisteten Recht der Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit, Art. 5 Abs. 1 S. 1 GG,  haben sich hingegen noch nichts gehört. Aber warum auch? Eh einer der überflüssigsten Werte in unserer Verfassung. |rolleyes  Indessen steht ja auch die Meinungsfreiheit unter einem Gesetzesvorbehalt, womit durch die Forenregeln der PETA der Verfassung Rechnung getragen wäre. Irgend wann im Studium hat mein Prof. da mal was vom allgemeinen Gesetz gefaselt...|kopfkrat  Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Promotionsthema: "*Die Forenregeln der PETA, insbesondere § 1, als allgemeines Gesetz im Sinne von Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG im Lichte der Ausstrahlungswirkung des Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG!"*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

puuuh Kai .. ganz schön hoch ...

@Aali ... wenn dies wirklich die Absichten sind, dann frage ich mich wirklich, wie man so denken kann.
Am Ende des Threads hatte ich eigentlich das Gefühl, dass man mit Nessa recht gut auskam, bzw. sie nicht mehr ihren provokanten Ton als Massstab sah, sondern wirklich unsere Antworten lass & versuchte zu verstehen.
Man muss halt immer versuchen, einen halbwegs umgänglichen Ton zu wahren, sonst kann man das Gespräch von vornherein canceln.

Wie gesagt, fand ich, dass Klima besserte sich fortlaufend im Thread ... & umso mehr wundert mich die Aussage/Begründung von Sohra für die Schließung.
Eventuell gab es doch die Aufforderung von "Oberen" dazu !?

Wie dem auch sei .. ich denke, dass wir sachlich etwas zur Verbesserung derer Ansichten tun konnten ... nicht durch 100m-ewig-lange-Posts, vollgepackt mit Zitaten, Phrasen & Linkhilfen, sondern aus unserer persönlichen privaten Sicht.
Wir sind auch nur Menschen & wollen nicht sinnlos töten oder Tiere aus Spass an der Freude quälen oder töten.

Ich find es fast schade, dass es zu keinem weiteren Gedankenaustausch kommen konnte ... denn zumindest einige der PETAner schienen nicht ganz unberührt & gedankenlos unsere Aussagen zu studieren. Ich im übrigen so einige Sachen aus deren Forum auch nicht ... es gibt schon wirklich brutale, gewissenlose Menschen, die für Geld eine ganze Menge tun.

basti


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


@ Kai


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

was versprechen die sich durch das schließen;+ ......die leute hier im Board haben das Forum im visier.......und es gib da noch genug themen um seinen senf dazuzugeben......allein die gedankengänge der leute:q ........


als Hilfsbereiter mensch hier noch zwei tips an die Minderjährigen Peta anhänger..
1. Verhütungsmittel mit Fruchgteschmack....sind keine ausreden beim der lebensweise ich nehme kein Fleisch in den mund( hört auf ich habe mein tatü schon weg)

2. es musste kein Zebra für einen Zebrastreifen sterben


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

und nu die neueste Frage im petathread mit der Konsequenz.#t


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Khain

und Glückwunsch zum 100. Posting


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali ... wenn dies wirklich die Absichten sind, dann frage ich mich wirklich, wie man so denken kann......


 
Letztendlich - und da machen wir uns mal nix vor - argumentiert doch jeder Mensch immer nur aus seiner subjektiv als richtig empfunden Ecke heraus - auch wir Angler. 

Ob nun einer diese Peta Jünger argumentiert, ein Fisch empfindet Schmerzen oder ein Pauschal Releaser so tut, als wenn der Fisch nur darauf gewartet habe, dass ihn einer durch den See zerrt, ist in meinen Augen gleichsam ideologisch behaftet. 

Es ist wohl eher so, dass man immer versucht ist, sich Argumente für den eigenen Standpunkt zurecht zu legen und auf der anderen Seite versucht, Gegenargumente an allen Ecken und Enden so zu zerdeppern, dass sie nicht mehr vorhanden sind. 

Gibts dann sozusagen einen "Gewinner" in einer Diskussion, sind also alle in eine Richtung gerichteten Argumente zerschossen, so steckt wohl in den allerseltensten Fällen dahinter, dass diese Argumente zu 100% falsch gewesen sind, eher ist es so, dass man Argumente abgewogen hat, sie als zu vernachlässigend verworfen oder auch teilweise als nicht haltbar befunden hat. Es hat also letzendlich nur eine Neubewertung stattgefunden.

In einer Normalen Diskussion, versteht sich. 

Bei Diskussionen, die von Ideologie geleitet sind, ist das meiner Meinung nach ganz anders. Man lebt sozusagen in seinem Pool von Argumenten, die man wie einen Gral vor sich her trägt und schubst einfach alles beiseite, was dabei stören könnte, denn das KANN ja nur falsch sein, denn immerhin gibts ja nur EINEN Gral und den auch nur zu 100%.

Wenn ich mir deren Gefasel dort teilweise durch lese, so stellt sich gar nicht die Frage, wovon sich denn die gesamte Menschheit ernähren sollte, wenn irgendwann alle überzeugt sind, es stellt sich nicht die Frage, wie man den Eiweißbedarf decken soll für 10 Milliarden Menschen, es gibt offenbar keine Mangelerscheinungen und keine Skorbut. Diese Dinge werden einfach ausgeblendet. Wird ein weiterer Punkt widerlegt, wird eben der auch noch ausgeblendet.

Oder eben nicht anerkannt. Oder - wie in diesem Fall - einfach verhindert, dass man ihn sagen kann. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Sind wir nicht teilweise manchmal genau so?


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> und nu die neueste Frage im petathread mit der Konsequenz.#t



und genau die wurde eben wieder gelöscht.


----------



## rudlinger (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Pike79 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich bin der Meinung, dass es so langsam reicht!
> 
> Wir sollten langsam enger zusammenrücken und der PETA zeigen, wo ihre Grenzen sind!


Also Du bist der einzigste der es begriffen hat. Und nicht nur der Peta zeigen wo es langgeht auch der Regierung!!! Auch Angler sind potenzielle Wähler und nicht wenige. |good: |good: |good: |good:


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

naja Peta wird sicherlich noch ne menge freude an ihren "neuen" Forumsnutzern haben....... wie war das noch mit "den Geister, die ich rief"(hab ich schon erwähnt das noch nicht da User bin..also zieht euch warm an)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> naja Peta wird sicherlich noch ne menge freude an ihren "neuen" Forumsnutzern haben....... wie war das noch mit "den Geister, die ich rief"(hab ich schon erwähnt das noch nicht da User bin..also zieht euch warm an)


Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine vollkommen falsche Einstellung ... 
Zum konstruktiven Austausch von Gedanken, bitte. Aber nicht um wahllos & vor allen Dingen sinnlos dort Stunk & Stress zu machen.
Stellt Euch vor, es wäre andersrum & PETAner würden zu allem möglichen ihre Meinungen im AB kundtun.

Diese Absicht Khain, ist meiner Meinung nach der allermieseste Weg !

basti


----------



## Lachsy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

das ist der Mod sohra

Female
26 years old
Berlin,
Germany 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=12183884

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine vollkommen falsche Einstellung ...
> Zum konstruktiven Austausch von Gedanken, bitte. Aber nicht um wahllos & vor allen Dingen sinnlos dort Stunk & Stress zu machen.
> Stellt Euch vor, es wäre andersrum & PETAner würden zu allem möglichen ihre Meinungen im AB kundtun.
> 
> ...


 

Lieber Basti.....Fragen stellen ist kein Stunk machen und zu den Themen dort kann man genauso fragen stellen........2.Verfolge ich dieses Forum seit gut einer woche.....wenn ich wollte hätte ich dort längst gepostet....nur wie ich schon desöfteren  anführte fehlt da das intellektuelle gegenüber um sich da einzuklinken..........|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> ..(hab ich schon erwähnt das noch nicht da User bin..also zieht euch warm an)


...Lieber Khain  ... wie Du meinst ... Fragen zu stellen ist natürlich legitim !
Deine Aussage kam anders rüber .. nun weiss ich ja aber Bescheid |wavey: SRY


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Lieber Basti.......wie in Vielen meiner Post benutze ich meine Ganz eigene( individuelle ) Art von Humor und das von dir angeführte beispiel war mal wieder eines davon|wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie darf ich denn dann das "LIEB" verstehen ?¿ 
Im Ernst .. SORRY, kannte Dich nicht, bzw. Dein Art ... nun bin ich schlauer ! (Bin ich das ?)  <- *Bogen spann*


----------



## Lachsy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich bin der meinung die haben es zugemacht, weil ihnen die agumente ausgehn

Angler = Mörder immer zu wiederholen macht doch kein spaß

Sie kennen nur ihre richtung , und ihre ist richtig, andere meinungen gibt es nicht, und darf es in ihren augen nicht geben. Es gibt halt bei denen nur schwarz und weiss. 
WEiss ist deren farbe weil, wir sind die guten..............alles andere ist schwarz und sind die bösen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Khain und MeRi

hört doch auf Euch zu streiten. Bitte


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und wie man mal wieder beobachten kann, werden wir von Leuten beobachtet. Zurzeit 4 Gäste


----------



## Lachsy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie man mal wieder beobachten kann, werden wir von Leuten beobachtet. Zurzeit 4 Gäste



Und lass sie doch, hier wird doch in keinster weise irgendetwas verwerfliches gesagt oder? Solln sie lesen.............................da es bei denen ja nix mehr zu lesen gibt. Und folglich soll lesen bilden

mfg Lachsy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Spekulationen, warum der Thread nun zu ist, lassen nur Rückschlüsse für Argumente zu ... mir isses egal, warum er geschlossen wurde ... ich finde es nur etwas schade, um ehrlich zu sein.
Eventuell hätte man dem einen oder anderen Mitglied wirklich etwas von ihren harten Ansichten bzgl. der Angler abbringen können ... diese Chance ein so großes "Publikum" der PETA zu erreichen ist nun leider nicht mehr relevant !

Sehr es doch mal so ... nicht nur die PETA erreicht durch ihre Anzeige viele Menschen & überzeugt sie von ihren Absichten, sondern auch wir Angler können durch diese Möglichkeit auf uns aufmerksam machen ... vielen Unwissenden zeigen, dass wir nicht nur, um es als Zitat von am0rph zu nehmen:
_"...das Bild des mordenden lüsternden Anglers, der es auf möglichst viel & großes Fleisch abgesehen hat, um dann prahlend seinen Freunden die toten Schuppenleiber auf den Fotos ins Gesicht zu drücken !
Den Angler der Biersaufend mit nem Einweggrill am Wasser sitzt & erst mit dem Finger in der Wurmdose & dann in der Nase bohrt, dann am Ende seines Exzesses den ganzen Krempel in die Büsche am Ufer haut & sich noch ziemlich benebelt ans Lenkrad seines direkt am Ufer parkenden, öltropfenden Wagens setzt...:"_ abgeben.

basti


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ist evtl. jemand von euch ein bischen mit der Rechtssprechung vertraut?
Das alles, was da so abgeht, könnte man ja fast unter die Rubrik " Verfolgung Unschuldiger" einstufen, und das ist nach deutscher Rechtslage verboten...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ MeRiDiAn

ist nun mal so. Auch wurde von einem Bänker schon als "Säufer in Gummistiefeln" tituliert.

Nun kenne ich aber auch genug Bänker die gerne angeln.
Ach ja, der erstgenannte arbeitet nicht mehr für die Bank.


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ach, wie ist das schön#v!! 
Nun ist eingetreten, was auch ich schon seit Anbeginn der Diskussion erwartet habe. Nicht nur der Anglerthread wurde geschlossen, nein, auch einige andere Threads, an denen sich Angler beteiligten, wurden kurzerhand eliminiert. Offenbar wurde, wie schon gesagt, der Ton zu sachlich und es kündigten sich Anzeichen von zumindest sachte aufkommendem Verständnis (wenn auch nicht Akzeptanz) seitens einiger Tierrechtler an. Wirklich bezeichnend ist auch, dass die teilweise als harter Tobak zu bezeichnenden Beleidigungen seitens einiger Tierrechtler nicht geahndet werden, obwohl sie doch ganz ausdrücklich und massiv gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen. Wird da etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? Aber nein, diese Aussage wäre ja wieder diffamierend, womöglich sogar ageistisch gegenüber den dortigen Schreiberlingen|rolleyes.
Bleibt zu sagen, dass die Moderatorin und die vermutlich im Hintergrund die Strippen ziehenden Obmänner und -Frauen ein vorerst letztes Mal bewiesen haben, welch Geistes Kind sie sind. Wenn Kritik nicht passt, wenn gar Anhänger der eigenen Ideologie plötzlich nachdenken, dann wird rasch zensiert und es werden all diejenigen mundtot gemacht, die nicht mit der gewünschten Meinung konform gehen. Alles mit der Begründung (Zitat Forenregel 1):_''Weil die meisten Teilnehmer im Alltagsleben regelmäßig Rechtfertigungen für ihre Lebensweise kommunizieren müssen, möchten wir diese oft ermüdenden Diskussionen nicht auf peta2.de fortsetzen''_ Jaja, die armen Tierrechtler und Veganer. Ständig müssen sie sich rechtfertigen. Wie schön ist es da, wenn man eine virtuelle Tollwiese hat, auf der man sich ganz allein, ohne Kritik und Fragen von Andersdenkenden, in der schönen heilen, veganen Welt tummeln kann. Ohne Kritik wohlgemerkt. Die würde die vorgegaukelte Idylle ja zerstören. Lieber bleibt man ganz unter sich und faselt sich gegenseitig vor, wie richtig und gut man als Veganer und Tierrechtler lebt, wie schlecht aber doch all die anderen sind, die anders denken. 
Schade ist, dass nun vorerst wieder jeder Neuling in diesem Forum auf keinerlei Kritik von Nicht- Veganern/ Tierrechtlern treffen wird, die ihm eventuell zu einer guten, umfassenden und unabhängigen Meinungsbildung verhilft. Ansonsten hat sich die PETA natürlich wieder einmal einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Das Ansehen ist durch diese wohldurchdachte Zensur noch weiter abgerutscht, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. 
Ich jedenfalls bin ob dieses vorerst finalen Paukenschlages der PETAner schwer erschüttert über die Mittel, mit denen man Nachwuchs erhaschen und Kritik abwenden will, ohne Argumente zu finden.|uhoh:


----------



## Miehzman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> _das Bild des mordenden lüsternden Anglers, der es auf möglichst viel & großes Fleisch abgesehen hat, um dann prahlend seinen Freunden die toten Schuppenleiber auf den Fotos ins Gesicht zu drücken !
> Den Angler der Biersaufend mit nem Einweggrill am Wasser sitzt & erst mit dem Finger in der Wurmdose & dann in der Nase bohrt, dann am Ende seines Exzesses den ganzen Krempel in die Büsche am Ufer haut & sich noch ziemlich benebelt ans Lenkrad seines direkt am Ufer parkenden, öltropfenden Wagens setzt_


bin grade nich mehr so aufn neusten Stan´d, aber hat das einer vom Board hier oder von der Peta geschrieben?? HOHO, wer so denkt, da gibts bestimmt irgendwelche Leute, muss aba schlechte erfahrungen gemaCHt ham...


----------



## Miehzman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Ach ja, der erstgenannte arbeitet nicht mehr für die Bank.


MUAHAHAHA^^


----------



## fjord-dusty (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich sehe das aehnlich wie Meridian. Ich fand die Entwicklung des Threads eigentlich recht positiv, weil sich gerade wirklich die Tendenz zu vernuenftigen Gespraechen abzeichnete.
Das Rumgetrolle, das da in einigen anderen Threads zur Zeit passiert, kann ich nicht begruessen. Wuerde mich in meinen "Heimatforen" stoeren und ich verstehe jeden Tierrechtler, der das nervend findet. Wenn man diskutieren will, sollte das auch auf einem gewissen Niveau passieren, andernfalls untermauert man das Bild des "hirnlosen Anglers" nur. Selbst ich rolle da oefter mal mit den Augen. 

Schliessung des Threads hin oder her, ich werde schon noch weiter dort mitlesen und hier und da auch posten. Und sei es nur, um zum Nachdenken anzuregen. Schaden kann das ja nicht.


----------



## NorbertF (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die ganze Mühe mit den Leuten könnt ihr euch sparen.
Da hilft nichts ausser mal ein paar Monate auf dem Land, am besten auf einem Bauernhof und von dem leben was man selber pflanzt (züchtet?).
Das sind alles arme Stadtkinder, die ohne Natur und ohne Bewusstsein dazuzugehören aufgewachsen sind.
Einfach eine Erscheinung unserer "Zivilisation". In armen Ländern findet man sowas nicht. Einreden wie auf kranke Pferde hilft da gar nichts, ausser eine harte Lektion durch das Leben ist alles vergebene Liebesmüh. Wollen wir für uns alle hoffen dass ihnen diese Lektion erspart bleibt und unsere Wohlstandszivilisation so bestehen bleibt wie sie ist...samt ihrer Auswüchse (wie die PETA).

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir für uns alle hoffen dass ihnen diese Lektion erspart bleibt und unsere Wohlstandszivilisation so bestehen bleibt wie sie ist...samt ihrer Auswüchse (wie die PETA).


Das meinst Du nun aber nicht im Ernst, oder?  :m 

Mal so ein ordentlicher Reset würde vieles wieder geraderücken und bereinigen, vor allem wenn jemand mal wirklich wieder Kohldampf schiebt, körperlich arbeitet und evtl. auch noch draußen sich selber lange heizen muß.


----------



## NorbertF (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Na ich möchte trotzdem nicht erleben müssen dass wir wieder alle bettelarm sind und ums überleben kämpfen.
Das letzte Mal ist erst 2 Generationen her und war bitter genug.
Das langt fürs erste. Dann lieber PETA.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> ... da hilft nichts ausser mal ein paar Monate auf dem Land, am besten auf einem Bauernhof und von dem leben was man selber pflanzt (züchtet?).
> ...
> Das sind alles arme Stadtkinder, die ohne Natur und ohne Bewusstsein dazuzugehören aufgewachsen sind.
> ...



Hmm, diese Anregung gab es ja schon öfter mal bei einigen Anlässen dieser Art.  :q

Ganz nach dem Motto: 2 Monate kanadische Wildniss, mindestens 200 Kilometer bis zur nächsten Zivilisation. Man ist nett und gibt aber ein Gewehr inkl. Munition u.ä. Ausrüstung mit. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange in diesem Fall tierrechtliche Gedankengänge dem simplen Hunger und dem bloßen Überlegen weichen und ob PETAner oder andere Tierrechtler freiwillig ihren Platz in der eigentlichen Nahrungskette durch Ableben oder Gefressen werden räumen. Die nächste Tofu-Bude ist dann wohl verdammt weit weg. :q

Klaro, extremes Beispiel, in der Zivilisation übernehmen andere für einen das Beschaffen von Nahrung, aber irgendwie kann ich mich immer amüsieren, wenn vergessen oder negiert wird, was der Mensch in seiner ureigensten Entwicklung eigentlich war und ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich möchte trotzdem nicht erleben müssen dass wir wieder alle bettelarm sind und ums überleben kämpfen.


Naja, zumindest auf ganz andere Art um das Überleben kämpfen müssen wir heute zunehmend schon, gegen schleichende Vergiftung, Verstrahlung und Lebensentwertung. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was besser ist, aber etliche Dinge von sehr viel früher wie sauberes Wasser (ohne Clor und Acrylamid), Trinken aus einer Quelle oder Brunnen ohne DDT,Schwermetalle, nicht manipulierte Pflanzen und Gemüse was noch schmeckt und nicht gleich eine Allergie oder Durchfall verursacht, Bier was noch wie Bier schmeckt und bekommt und nicht Chemieplörre ist ... muß aufhören, könnte noch tausend Sachen dazu schreiben 

Bisher hatte ich Zivilisatose vornehmlich für eine biochemisch organische Dauererkrankung gehalten, aber die Petaner beweisen nun ganz klar, daß diese einschleichende Dauererkrankung auch auf das Gehirn schlägt und damit Gemüt und Lebensmut- und -sinn zerstört.


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

na ja und selbst wenn wir über die Strasse gehen müssen wir ums überleben kämpfen, zumindest ans überleben denken.

Ich würde gerne mal  so ein viertel Jahr im kanadischen Busch verbringen.

Bitte mit Waffe und Angel.#6#6


----------



## Revilo (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich kann mich da nur einer Anglerzeitschrift anschließen die schrieb:
Tierschutzt JA, PETA NEIN Danke!


----------



## tapaesser (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ist doch klar.

Weil, wenn keine Angler,
dann auch keine Leser.

Ich lese jedoch lieber eine Angelzeitung als dieses Teil mit den 4 Buchstaben.
Darum angel ich weiter.


----------



## Dart (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, das die ganze Bande dort, aehnlich einer Sekte strukturiert ist. Die Schliessung des Threads ist nur folgerichtig denn die Inhalte wiedersprechen doch deutlich deren Doktrin. Das Ganze wirkt fuer mich eher als ein Rekrutierungsforum in dem Kiddies zu zukuenftigen Aktivisten angeheizt werden. Andersdenkende, werden von den Wortfuehrern einfach massiv bedraengt dazu noch ein interessanter Thread http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/5,355,0/forum.html 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> ...Andersdenkende, werden von den Wortfuehrern einfach massiv bedraengt dazu noch ein interessanter Thread http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/5,355,0/forum.html
> ...



Sehr interessanter Thread... ich bin zwar noch auf der ersten Seite, aber mir stehen bereits jetzt die Haare ob einiger geäußerter Kalauer insbesondere von "Fortunato" zu Berge... #d

... einem offensichtlich vernünftig Denkendem und Redenden werden da im Sinne der kranken PETA-Ideologie so die Worte im Mund umgedreht... |uhoh:


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

So Jungs, ich habe auch noch was ausgegraben, unfassbar...

Wer hier (bzw. sogar auf der adult-site stehend hier) noch was über eine zumindest in Resten geachtete 


*MENSCHENWÜRDE iSv Art. 1 I GG*


findet bzw. herauslesen kann, bekommt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den nächsten Nobelpreis im Zaubern... 

Der 7. und der vorletzte Abschnitt - die Vergleiche mit Kleinkindern und Behinderten - sind echt der Gipfel und enthalten nicht nur eine kaum noch in Worte zu fassende, ungeheuerliche Herabwürdigung behinderter Menschen iSv Art. 1 I, 3 I, III GG, sondern auch kaum zu überbietende Altersdiskriminierungen, wenn ein "Vergleich" zu Tieren #q in Sachen Intelligenz festgemacht wird und diese in ihrer "Intelligenz" dann sogar noch als so manchem Tier - ich muss jetzt gaanz tief Luft holen #d #d #d #d - unterlegen hingestellt werden....Das ist menschenunwürdigste Verachtung hoch zehn!!!!!!!! 

Wenn man solche *Ungeheuerlichkeiten* lesen darf und und dann im Forum auch noch das Gutmenschenmoralgeseier von solchen Leuten zu hören bekommt, von wegen all die schlimmen nichtveganen Rassisten, Faschisten, Sexisten, und sonstige Diskrimierer :v :v . 


Mir ist, ehrlich getsanden, die Kinnlade beim Lesen mehrfach bis zum Boden heruntergeschlagen, absolut unfassbar, was die da allen Ernstes (inklusive der schon attestierten logischen Luftsprünge und der schon verurteilten Missionierungstendenz, u.a. auf eine Änderung im Handeln anderer hinzuwirken) öffentlich im Netz stehen haben... #d :v 

Menschenverachtend an allen Ecken und Enden, von der Würde des Menschen nicht die geringste Spur und dazu auch noch eine nicht mal als halbseiden zu bezeichende "Distanzierung" von allgemeiner Gewalt bzw. sogar Billigung von Gewalt gegen Sachen - da braucht man sich über menschenverachtende Forenbeiträge dann "nicht mehr zu wundern"...

Und hier noch mal was zur größtmöglichen Distanz zu Peta... So kann man auch eine "Mc Donalds-Putzkolonne" rekrutieren und ausbilden... Und was kommt danach????

Debilofant #d :v :v 

Ich glaube, ich bekomme so langsam Lust, mich dieser Schund-Seiten mal fachlich anzunehmen...


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs ich habe auch noch was ausgegraben, unfassbar...
> 
> Wer hier (bzw. sogar auf der adult-site stehend hier) noch was über eine zumindest in Resten geachtete
> 
> ...



Promotionsthema habe ich ja bereits vorgeschlagen:


			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, vergebene Liebesmüh!
> 
> Die großen Tierrechtler mögen zwar die Rechte der Tiere schützen wollen und damit das Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG hochhalten, vom grundrechtlich gewährleisteten Recht der Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit, Art. 5 Abs. 1 S. 1 GG,  haben sich hingegen noch nichts gehört. Aber warum auch? Eh einer der überflüssigsten Werte in unserer Verfassung. |rolleyes  Indessen steht ja auch die Meinungsfreiheit unter einem Gesetzesvorbehalt, womit durch die Forenregeln der PETA der Verfassung Rechnung getragen wäre. Irgend wann im Studium hat mein Prof. da mal was vom allgemeinen Gesetz gefaselt...|kopfkrat  Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Promotionsthema: "*Die Forenregeln der PETA, insbesondere § 1, als allgemeines Gesetz im Sinne von Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG im Lichte der Ausstrahlungswirkung des Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG!"*


----------



## Khain75 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

lach mach das doch mal wie gesagt mein nachbar(staatsanwalt...ja peta a und B das ist was juristisches) hat sich auch schon mal nen paar notizen gemacht......... was ich schön finde das man die flyer und so umsonst bekommt...mal vormerken...der nächste winter kommt bestimmt und der kamin muss befeuert werden...aber schön das du dir immer die mühe machst den geistigen dünnsch... noch zu kommentieren debilo#6


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Erschreckend. #d 

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es nochmal einen Anlass geben würde, der den intensiven Gebrauch des Kotz-Smilies völlig gerechtfertigt erscheinen läßt.


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Schön an den von Debilofant schon trefflich analysierten, abgrundtief desaströsen Seiten ist vor allem der Versuch, sich von Gewalt loszusagen. Da kommen mir immer wieder aufs neue die Tränen. Einerseits, weil dieses fadenscheinige Gefasel wirklich grotesk amüsant ist, andererseits, weil ich schlicht und ergreifend entsetzt bin, wie da (nicht einmal geschickt, sondern teilweise ganz offen) durch die Blume verlautet, Aktionen der ALF und ähnlicher ''Splittergruppen'' seien voll zu unterstützen, obwohl natürlich PETA als Organisation nie nimmer nichts damit zu tun habe. Zwar haben PETA-Anwälte schon ALF-Aktivisten vertreten, zwar hat PETA schon Prozesskosten für ALF-Aktivisten getragen, aber _natürlich _unterstützt die PETA keine ''direkten Aktionen'', wie man ALF-Gewalttaten in diesen Kreisen gerne nennt. Auch schön, wenn dann ALF-Aktivisten oder zumindest bekennende Sympathisanten dieses Vereines, die übrigens auch im uns allen wohlbekannten Forum angemeldet sind, sagen, Gewalt gegen Menschen sei abzulehnen, Gewalt gegen Dinge aber nicht, wenn diese Dinge zur Habe eines ethisch und moralisch völlig versauten Menschen gehören. 

Bezeichned ist für diesen Sachverhalt folgender Thread:
http://www.peta2.de/de/home.cfm?p=30&pl=2&idf=5,1075,0

Es wird zwar körperliche Gewalt gegen Menschen (zumindest offiziell) abgelehnt, Sachbeschädigung aber ausdrücklich begrüßt und befürwortet. Das mittels massiver, wiederholter Sachbeschädigungen ein Mensch oder eine Familie in den Ruin getrieben werden könnte, die psychischen Belastungen ganz eklatant sind und letztere als Dauerzustand schlimmer als körperliche Gewalt sein können, wird nicht erwähnt bzw gern verschwiegen, um sich zu rechtfertigen. Was soll man dazu sagen? Genau. Man schweigt und :v:v angesichts dieser Unglaublichkeiten. Bei Lektüre dieses verlinkten Threads ist mir jedenfalls auch mehr als einmal die Kinnlade auf die Tastatur gefallen.


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Kleiner Nachschlag in Sachen Extremkotzen :v :v wegen reihenweise gewaltverherrlichender und mal wieder menschenverachtender Beiträge, einschließlich der von mir so "geschätzten" Obermoralistin, deren "oberkorrekte" Beiträge aus dem Angelthread mit dem Wissen um diese kleine Nagelprobe in einem wahrlich "neuen Glanz dastehen". Mir gehen langsam wirklich die Worte aus!

Debilofant :v
PS.: @ tamandua: wir haben mal wieder völlig unabhängig voneinander die gleiche Meinung, habe deinen Link leider erst nach meinem Posting sehen können - das ist alles einfach nur noch unfassbar...


----------



## thefinish (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

das kann doch wohl nicht war sein diese rechtsverdreher 
dann müsten ja die gewässer mit untermassige fische und dicke karpfen und so weiter,flächendeckend runtreiben,oder ist der cormoran schneller


----------



## wallerangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo also ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht zu diesem Thema äußeren aber jetzt mache ich es aber doch mal . Wie kann es den sein das sich jemand Tierrechtler nennt der sagt Ökologie machen wir nicht wir helfen nur den Tieren . Ist es nicht die Grundvoraussetzung das ich Tieren nur dann helfen kann wenn sie auch in einer für ihre arttypischen Umgebung leben können ? Dann wollen sie jedem Tier zu seinem recht verhelfen und füttern ihre Hunde mit Gemüse , es liegt doch in der Natur des Hundes dass er Fleisch frisst er stammt nun mal vom Wolf ab , naja scheinen sie nicht zu wissen . Für mich ist jeder Angler mehr Tierrechtler wie diese Veganer ! Sie essen ja sogar den armen Tieren sämtliches Futter weg . Jeder der etwas anderes glaub , glaubt auch das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten |wavey: |bla:


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hallo debilofant,
vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich mal mit deiner "freundin " befassen, vielleicht streicht ihr ja dann mal jemand das taschengeld. das ganze hört sich doch wirklich nach einem verzogenen gör an, die überhaupt nicht weiß, was arbeit und geld verdienen müssen überhaupt ist. verzeih ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun! aber dummheit muß bestraft werden!


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze hört sich doch wirklich nach einem verzogenen gör an, die überhaupt nicht weiß, was arbeit und geld verdienen müssen überhaupt ist. verzeih ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun!


Wenn es nur wirklich so wäre, wäre ich schon sehr beruhigt. Leider ist es aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit so, dass ''Nessa'' und Konsorten sehr wohl wissen, was sie tun. Mit welchem Einfallsreichtum da Argumente zurechtgebogen, Aussagen verdreht und Zitate aus dem Kontext gerissen werden, um sein Weltbild ''fundiert'' zu untermauern und vor allem auch zu verbreiten, dies alles zeugt schon von davon, dass sie zumindest nicht dumm sind.
Ob sie (Nessa) nun arbeitet und Geld verdient, ist auch völlig nebensächlich, auf diese Ebene der Unterstellungen sollten wir uns nicht hinablassen. Tatsache ist einfach, dass sie trotz all ihrer Versuche, rhetorisch eindrucksvoll daherzukommen und mit vermeintlichem Wissen zu trumpfen, ihre Doppelmoral zwar aufdeckt, andererseits aber auch Forenmitglieder beeindruckt, die in dieses Forum kommen, um sich zu informieren. Unterstützt wird sie von anderen Radikalskis wie Fortunato, die alle kräftig mit ins (nicht vegane, oh Schreck und Verderben|licht) Horn stoßen.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich unbedarft dort hinein stolpern würde, um mich zu informieren, wenn ich keinerlei andere Informationen hätte, die mich über PETA und Tierrechtler aufklären, dann wäre ich vermutlich schwer beeindruckt von Personen wie Nessa, die so vermeintlich weise daherschwätzen! Und das ist das gefährliche daran. Selbst wenn sie nur ein ''verzogenes Gör'' sein sollte, wie du es sagst, so macht das Gör doch beträchtlichen Eindruck auf Leute, die uninformiert sind. Selbst wenn sie kurz vor Schließung des Anglerthreads fast etwas verständnisvoller schien, ändert es nichts an ihrer Grundhaltung. Da gibt es nichts zu verzeihen.


----------



## Debilofant (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, vergebene Liebesmüh!
> 
> Die großen Tierrechtler mögen zwar die Rechte der Tiere schützen wollen und damit das Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG hochhalten, vom grundrechtlich gewährleisteten Recht der Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit, Art. 5 Abs. 1 S. 1 GG, haben sich hingegen noch nichts gehört. Aber warum auch? Eh einer der überflüssigsten Werte in unserer Verfassung. |rolleyes Indessen steht ja auch die Meinungsfreiheit unter einem Gesetzesvorbehalt, womit durch die Forenregeln der PETA der Verfassung Rechnung getragen wäre. Irgend wann im Studium hat mein Prof. da mal was vom allgemeinen Gesetz gefaselt...|kopfkrat Das wäre doch mal ein tolles Promotionsthema: "*Die Forenregeln der PETA, insbesondere § 1, als allgemeines Gesetz im Sinne von Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG im Lichte der Ausstrahlungswirkung des Staatsziel Tierschutz aus Art. 20a GG!"*__________________


 
@ Sailfisch: ...ich muss ein wenig verlegen zugeben, ich stand vorhin vor lauter Fassungslosigkeit ein wenig lange auf meiner eigenen Leitung....|rotwerden, hast Du sehr pointiert und in einer mir nicht ganz fremden Art und Weise  sehr subtil, aber gleichwohl prächtig schallend auf den Punkt gebracht #6 (meine nicht mehr ganz taufrische Kopfmechanik hat ein bisschen geklemmt und naja, ist bei mir schon ein wenig her mit dem ÖffR)

Ich denke mir schon mal einen lustigen Namen für die noch zu erfindende PETA-Elite-Uni mit zurechtgebogener Promotionsordnung aus...  (auch wenn seitens der PETAner subjektiv gar kein Bedarf mehr für solch eine Einrichtung gesehen werden dürfte, tztztz...)

Ansonsten wälz` ich demnächst auch mal ein wenig im speziellen ÖffR in meiner Hausbibo, um so tolle Sachen wie psychische Beihilfe, Täterschaft und Teilnahme (jaja, das irgendwie defekte Werkzeug  oder aber der Tatherrschaft besitzende Täter hinter dem Täter sind mir da, nur mal als Bsp., noch in vager Erinnerung und vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine nicht erwartete Wiederbelebung mit neuem Anwendungsbereich, mal schauen und die andererseits interessanten §§ 124 ff., 130 ff. (so ungefähr) StGB waren ja zum Glück auch keine alltägliche Lektüre, also ich stöber mal ein wenig). Das Wissen kann man nach inzwischen bestätigtem Eindruck immer mal ganz gut brauchen und ich glaube, die Graberei wird nicht ins Nirvana führen - ich bin insoweit dann mal ein wenig wissbegierig und nicht ganz ohne Zuversicht!


Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fjord-dusty (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich lese gerade den von Tamandua und Debilofant verlinkten Thread und meine Schreibtischplatte bekommt eine Kerbe nach der anderen.

Der Reihe nach mitgeschrieben: gerade wird meiner gesamten Berufsgruppe die Existenzberechtigung abgesprochen. Nett. Ich bin mir sicher, all die Norge-Fahrer unter Euch sehen das auch ganz genauso...|rolleyes
Ach, aber es kommt noch besser. Ich steige von der einfachen "Mörderin" (ohne Existenzberechtigung, nicht wahr?) zur Terroristin auf. :c 
Es wäre auch durchaus gerechtfertigt, meinen Arbeitsplatz abzufackeln, da wir ja direkt bzw. indirekt mit der Ausbeutung und Tötung von Tieren zu tun haben. Wow. Am Besten gefällt mir aber noch die Begündung für all das: _Verantwortungsbewusstsein_. :v 

Aber was soll ich mich aufregen. Ich warte jetzt einfach darauf, daß man mir ob meiner Verbrechen Handschellen anlegt und ich in irgendeinem finsteren Keller vor mich hinsieche, ganz wie ich es verdient habe. #d 

Nee, beim besten Willen: die meisten Threads, die ich auf dem Board bisher gesehen hab waren zwar verblendet, aber immerhin harmlos. Das hier kann ich allerdings echt nicht mehr fassen. Und ich bin gerade an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich wirklich gern erleben würde, was passiert, wenn Debilofant und Sailfish das Board mal "aufarbeiten" würden. Dabei bin ich eigentlich ein diplomatischer Mensch. |gr:


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sailfisch: ...ich muss ein wenig verlegen zugeben, ich stand vorhin vor lauter Fassungslosigkeit ein wenig lange auf meiner eigenen Leitung....|rotwerden, hast Du sehr pointiert und in einer mir nicht ganz fremden Art und Weise  sehr subtil, aber gleichwohl prächtig schallend auf den Punkt gebracht #6 (meine nicht mehr ganz taufrische Kopfmechanik hat ein bisschen geklemmt und naja, ist bei mir schon ein wenig her mit dem ÖffR)
> 
> Ich denke mir schon mal einen lustigen Namen für die noch zu erfindende PETA-Elite-Uni mit zurechtgebogener Promotionsordnung aus...  (auch wenn seitens der PETAner subjektiv gar kein Bedarf mehr für solch eine Einrichtung gesehen werden dürfte, tztztz...)
> 
> ...




Geschätzter Kollege,

der hochverehrte Claus Roxin hat jüngst sein Werk zum Allgemeinen Teil des Strafrechts überarbeiten. Möglicherweise finden sich dort neuere Hinweise um die verirrten Jünger der PETA zu bekehren. Ich bezweifele dies, aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt. 

Ich schließe mit einem Zitat:


> Es gehört mehr Mut dazu, seine Meinung zu ändern, als ihr treu zu bleiben.
> Christian Friedrich Hebbel, deutscher Dichter und Dramatiker


----------



## tamandua (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steige von der einfachen "Mörderin" (ohne Existenzberechtigung, nicht wahr?) zur Terroristin auf. :c


Ja, als ich entdeckte, nun in Nessas Augen auch ein wahrer Terrorfürst zu sein, da bekam meine Tischplatte auch ein Delle mehr. Besonders geistreich fand ich die Aussage, die ALF-Aktivisten seien ganz im Gegensatz zu Fleischkonsumenten keine Terroristen. Begründung folgt auf dem Fuße...




			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre auch durchaus gerechtfertigt, meinen Arbeitsplatz abzufackeln, da wir ja direkt bzw. indirekt mit der Ausbeutung und Tötung von Tieren zu tun haben. Wow. Am Besten gefällt mir aber noch die Begündung für all das: _Verantwortungsbewusstsein_. :v


Natürlich wäre es das. Denn, und nun kommt auch die Begründung, die gleichzeitig mein Lieblingswort in diesem Thread beinhaltet: *Notwehr *!
Die ALF- Aktivisten handeln in *Notwehr*! Ich gestehe, ich bin beinahe vollständig vom Glauben abgekommen, als ich dieses Wort in diesem Kontext lesen musste. Und das passiert mir wahrlich nicht allzu oft. Nicht nur, dass zunächst einmal und regelmäßig die Worte ''Mörder'' und ''Terrorist'' in gänzlich anderem als dem korrekten Zusammenhang und der in jedem Lexikon nachzuschlagenden Definition verwendet werden, nein, nun zieht man sogar das Wort ''*Notwehr*'' (Ich kann es immer noch kaum fassen) heran, um Gewalttaten von weltfremden, radikalen, feigen, selbst ernannten Saubermännern zu rechtfertigen, die Menschen in den Ruin treiben und psychisch fertig machen. Dies alles, ohne rot zu werden oder auch nur ein Wort des Bedauerns zu äußern, dass auch die im Thread Schreibende so massiv geschädigt wurde, dass sie womöglich ihr Studium aufgeben muss. Man wirft ihr sogar vor, nur herumlamentieren und Mitleid schinden zu wollen. Wie war das noch? Labern und Lullen von Speziesismus, Moral und Ethik|znaika:? Dabei nicht einmal Achtung vor der eigenen Spezie zeigen? Ich bin wahrhaft entzückt und mir kommen die Freudentränen ob dieser gewaltverherrlichenden, kruden, heuchlerischen und verlogenen Logik und Konsequenz. Dieser Thread ist wahrlich die Krönung der Unaussprechlichkeiten und all dem, was meine Augen dort bisher erblickten.





			
				fjord-dusty schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin gerade an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich wirklich gern erleben würde, was passiert, wenn Debilofant und Sailfish das Board mal "aufarbeiten" würden. Dabei bin ich eigentlich ein diplomatischer Mensch. |gr:


Nun bin ich zwar auch kein Mensch, der gerne nachtritt und Streit sucht, aber ich bin ganz ehrlich und sage frei heraus: Ich würde angesichts dieser wahnwitzigen Dreistigkeit und Rechtsverdreherei eine Ausnahme machen. Sollten sich Debilofant und Sailfish der Sache wirklich annehmen, um Hintergründe und rechtliche Lage einiger Aspekte des Boards genauer zu beleuchten, werde ich mich mit Elan und Freude beteiligen. 
Zunächst werde ich mal einige Sicherungskopien von besonders delikaten Threads anlegen. Nicht, dass die besonder interessanten Inhalte am Ende auf wundersame Weise verschwunden sind, wenn PETAner hier mitlesen. Soll ja alles schon vorgekommen sein.|rolleyes

In diesem Sinne
Tamandua, der immer noch fassungslos ist und dem :v momentan kaum Einhalt gebieten kann.


----------



## Debilofant (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Danke für das Update-Info zum Altmeisterwerk, Sailfisch!

Ein wenig "erschüttert" mich Deine Info jetzt aber auch, von wegen Nostalgie in Hinblick auf eine "unvollendete Legende" - nun also noch eine unendliche Geschichte weniger auf dieser Welt...:m 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Debilofant (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ tamandua: Dein Posting reißt mich mal wieder zurück zur Tatstaur #6 

Ich habe mich ja schon in der Vergangenheit mit den PETA-Praktiken mit einem etwas anderen Hintergrund kurzzeitig mal ein wenig beschäftigt und weiß, dass beklagenswerter Weise gerade die Werte, die sie permanent mit Füßen treten, letztlich jene waren, die sie bis zum allerletzten haarscharf ausgereizt bekommen haben, was ihnen leider schon viel zu oft den Arsch gerettet hat, leider traurig aber wahr. Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse werden von mir hier jedenfalls nicht nachzulesen sein :g, weil es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, die das nicht minder interessiert und auch welche, die das nicht minder interessieren darf als uns... Ich bleib aber dran und mittels PN lässt sich ja auch kommunizieren |rolleyes.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## tamandua (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich befinde mich momentan in der Jäger-und-Sammler- Phase in diesem wirklich erquicklichen Gesamtwerk, welches sich Board schimpft. Ganz erstaunlich, was da auch in älteren Threads so zu finden ist. Beschimpfungen,  meist indirekte, teils auch ganz unverblümte Aufrufe zu und Verherrlichung von Straftaten unterschiedlichster Facetten, üble Nachrede... Man findet so allerlei interessante Dinge, wenn man etwas wühlt. Ob und wie man da im Fall der Fälle etwas verwerten kann, sei zunächst mal dahingestellt. Ich ziehe es auf Grund bereits gemachter, schlechter Erfahrungen aber vor, trotzdem zunächst mal Kopien von all den Dingen zu machen, die nicht einwandfrei sind oder mir zumindest fragwürdig erscheinen. Da kommt nicht unerheblich viel zusammen und man kann alles nochmal nachlesen, sollten gewisse Inhalte plötzlich und ganz unerwartet verschwinden...Was mich angesichts der fragwürdigen  Moderation nicht unbedingt wundern würde.|rolleyes


----------



## michel1209 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo, ich bin dafür, die peta zu unterstützen und gleich bei den fischen zu beginnen. damit wird dem hecht verboten seinesgleichen zu fressen. mit seinen herrlichen zähnen kann er ja dann unterwasserpflanzen abweiden - wozu hat er denn sonst diese werkzeuge. 

und jeder hecht, der etwas anderes tut, wird öffentlich an den pranger gestellt und seiner zähne entledigt!!

gruß micha


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Auch wenn oder gerade wenn ihr ihre Tröts gelesen habt, habt ihr begriffen, was nun der Unterschied zwischen Tierschutz und Tierrecht ist??? Wortmäßig propagieren sie den Unterschied, also daß Tiere generell gleich dem Menschen sind, nicht gezüchtet, gehalten, gefangen und vor allem dann nicht wieder frei gelassen werden sollen. In ihren Videos geht es dann aber wieder um Tierquälerei und deren Abschaffung und Ächtung. Das ist doch aber, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wieder Tierschutz und nicht Tierrecht. Was wollen sie denn nun genau? Gegen Tierquälerei nach dem landläufigen Sinne bin ich ja auch! Aber Angeln hat für mich damit nichts zu tun. Wenn ich so sehe, wie von mir geangelte und " aus einer Hand doch tatsächlich in Nachbars Teich ( aus meinem Angelgewässer gefüllt ) gerutscht" sind und dort putzmunter weiterschwimmen und das nun schon mehrere Wochen, dann frage ich mich, welches Trauma die nun eigentlich durchleben sollen?!


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Fips III

#6 #h


----------



## ente (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die haben auf der Web site einen Mail kontakt|kopfkrat lasst doch jeden mal sachlich ohne Ausfallend zu werden eine mail mit unseren standpunkten zur sache schreiben.
Pete hätte sehrviel zu lesen  und das mailfach würde für die nächsten 3 Jahre ausser Gefecht:q


----------



## fjord-dusty (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				ente schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben auf der Web site einen Mail kontakt|kopfkrat lasst doch jeden mal sachlich ohne Ausfallend zu werden eine mail mit unseren standpunkten zur sache schreiben.
> Pete hätte sehrviel zu lesen und das mailfach würde für die nächsten 3 Jahre ausser Gefecht:q


Ganz ehrlich: ob die PETA-Führungsriege mich versteht oder nicht ist mir mittlerweile schnurzegal. Unsere Argumente und Standpunkte dürften denen schon lange bekannt sein. Verständnis ist dort definitiv keins zu erwarten, ebensowenig Toleranz; von Einsichten wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.
Man muss sich nur deren Weltanschauung vor Augen halten, dann weiss man, wie unsinnig ein solches Unterfangen wäre.

Mir persönlich geht es eigentlich viel mehr um die Kinder, die sich dort im Forum rumtreiben und bei denen wohl nicht durch die Bank die Hoffnung schon verloren ist. Ich habe kein Problem mit ihrer veganen Lebensweise, schließlich hat mir auch keiner vorzuschreiben, wie ich zu leben habe. Aber vielleicht kann man sie zum Nachdenken bringen und somit zumindest bei ein paar verhindern, daß sie eine ähnlich selbstgerechte, arrogante und menschenverachtende Art annehmen wie manch andere Leute.

Genau dieser Art ist es zu verdanken, daß ich mittlerweile ein gewaltiges Bedürfnis habe, soviele Menschen wie möglich über die widerwärtigen Machenschaften von PETA aufzuklären. Wer so im Glashaus sitzt wie sie, hätte besser nie mit Steinchen nach ein paar Sportanglern geworfen.


----------



## tamandua (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nein Ente, ich denke, wir sollten uns nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, uns auf diese Ebene der Kommunikation herabzulassen. Es ist niemandem geholfen, wenn einfach sinnlos Massen an Mails geschrieben werden. Damit würden wir uns zu ''Trollen'' machen, die wir uns hier auch nicht wünschen. Ich denke, gezielte Aufklärung und ebenso gezieltes Nachhaken an bestimmten Punkten ist sehr viel sinnvoller, als einfach stupide dem Unmut Luft zu machen, indem man Mails en masse versendet.


----------



## janxgeist (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man auch anders sehen (diese Sichtweise bevorzuge ich):
> PETA verschafft uns Aufmerksamkeit )))
> 
> PS:
> ...


 Hallo Thomas9904
und es werden ständig mehr - alleine in meiner näheren Umgebung haben im letzten Jahr drei die Angelprüfung abgelegt und von proppevollen Vorbereitungskursen berichtet. #6

Ich denke daß die geistige Grundlage einer Bewegung wie der PETA auf einer sehr starken Entfremdung von der Natur basiert, und da man nicht mehr im Kontakt mit der Natur steht aber sie irgendwie ganz toll findet - alles was man will aber gerade nicht haben kann ist irgendwie ganz toll! -  fantasiert man sich in die tollsten Szenarien hinein - und irgendwie hat man ja immer Mitleid wenn so ein armes Tierchen leidet.

Im Prinzip eine kindliche Verhaltensweise die in einer naturnahen Umgebung bald einem erwachsenen Standpunkt gewichen wäre. 

Zur wenig eindeutigen Rechtslage wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben - ich möchte aber noch darauf hinweisen, daß es inzwischen Mode zu sein scheint zweideutige verschwommen formulierte Gesetze zu verfassen und die Klärung aller Problemfälle den Gerichten zu überlassen - ein teures und wenig effektives Vorgehen das dazu noch das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat erschüttert. 
Wenn Recht oder Unrecht von der Gesinnung meines Richters abhängt kann von einem Rechtsstaat nicht mehr gesprochen werden - damit entfällt eigentlich die Begründung warum man sich an Gesetze halten soll, nämlich: "gleiches Recht für Alle!" (Menschen! - um keine Zweideutigkeiten aufkommen zu lassen|supergri)

mfG
Peter Titus


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@janxgeist

#r ...     |good:


----------



## Debilofant (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ janxgeist: ich kann mich zanderfänger nur anschliessen: |good: , weil sehr treffend analysiert!

Eine augenzwinkernde Präzisierung würde ich "dennoch anregen" wollen:



> - und irgendwie hat man ja immer Mitleid wenn so ein armes Tierchen leidet.


 
...in einschlägigen Kreisen vor allem dann, wenn es superniedliche Kulleraugen hat, mit denen es ganz unschuldig lieb dreinschaut, so dermaßen zwingend lieb, dass wahrhaft gute Menschen doch gar nicht anders "können dürfen müssen" als... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dart (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Beaengstigend ist fuer mich eher die Tatsache, das es den Kranken gelingt, eine Lobby in der zweifellos, kritiklosen Oeffentlichkeit zu schaffen. Waehrend sich Anglerverbaende voellig uneins sind, und das nicht aus Ueberzeugung sondern eher aus dem Beduerfniss des Kraeftemessens. Wir koennen mit Nessa und Kumpanen sicherlich ueber Wochen trefflich streiten und diskutieren, das beruehrt deren radikalen Ansichten vermutlich genauso, wie die Tauchtiefen im Roten Meer. Einen sinnigen Ausweg, oder ueberhaupt einen Weg, kann ich leider auch nicht aufzeigen. Fuer mich ist die Entwicklung beaengstigend. Bitte jetzt nicht einfach nur schreiben, das man wortstark dagegen halten muss.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## holle (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ganz vergessen:
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt mehr als 10.000 Mal so viele Angler weltweit, wie PETA-Mitglieder.
> 
> ...



genau das #6

was störts den adler wenn die hühner gackern


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja also das agument.....das sind ja im vergleich zu anderen wenig was stören den Elephant die ameisen.....klingt etwas überheblich.


Sowas kann auch schnell mal kippen......beispiele nachzulesen in der geschichte der Weimarer Republik......das resultat sollte bekannt sein......

Also das Agument lasse ich nicht nicht so ganz gelten...dennoch sollte man gegen solche praktiken und Gedankengut vorgehen...im Rahmen des " geltenen Rechts


Den auch wenn Peta für die Rechte der Tiere ist.....so gilt für deren Mitglieder auch das Menschliche " Recht und Gesetz"....das scheint vielen nicht bewußt zu sein...


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Khain

moin erst einmal.

Gebe Dir Recht.|good:

Überheblichkeit kommt vor dem Fall.-

Was den Rest angeht gibt es ja schon einige Kommentare von sehr erfahrenen Anglern, die es sich zur Aufgabe machen den PeTAnern zu zeigen wie der richtige Weg ist.#h


----------



## holle (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

sollte auch kein argument darstellen.
ist einfach nur eine treffende feststellung...

und da sie uns in ihrem forum ja nun zur genüge bewiesen haben, dass sie sogut wie alle nicht wirklich argumentieren können wenn es mal darum geht zu diskutieren (sondern lieber unter sich witzeln oder dumpfe ausgeleierte, meist nicht passende parolen herunterrasseln) ist die kraft die sie entgegensetzen können schwindend gering, im gegensatz zu der, die die angler bewegen können (wie man schon allein an der zahlenmässig regen beteiligung in diesem thema sieht). 
keiner macht denen irgendwelche rechte abspenstig solang sie unsere nicht beschneiden wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> keiner macht denen irgendwelche rechte abspenstig solang sie unsere nicht beschneiden wollen.


Triffts gut, denke ich.


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

trifft es sogar sehr gut. Es gibt unter denen nämlich sogar einige "Vernünftige".
Die Kids bei PeTA II wissen nicht was sie tun. Einen Vergleich mit Organisationen aus der Vergangenheit scheue ich hier, aber die werden wirklich aufgehetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Es gibt unter denen nämlich sogar einige "Vernünftige".


Ich mag das nicht ausschließen, wäre mir aber bis dato (noch) nicht aufgefallen.

Wer so abstrusem Gedankengut (oder sollte man sagen Doktrin?) wie dem von PETA publizierten hinterher rennt oder es sich zu eigen macht, kann in meinen Augen mit Vernunft nicht viel am Hut haben (es sei denn, PETA hat auch für Vernunft eine andere, eigene Definition gefunden, wie z. B. auch für "Mord").


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

mit einige" Vernünftige " waren nicht die uns hier bekannten PeTaner gemeint.

Es gibt Tierrechtler die vernünftig denken.
Menschen die Hunde aus Tötungsanstalten holen und vermitteln, die Tiere aufnehmen um sie vor dem sicheren Tod zu schützen.

Genau die meinte ich mit "Vernünftigen"

Und von denen gehören einige zur PeTA-Org. nicht zu PeTA II

Die haben im übrigen auch nichts mit Vorurteilen gegen Angler zu tun.
Die wollen nur das unsinnige töten von Tieren verhindern.
Gruß Crsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Es gibt Tierrechtler die vernünftig denken.


Das schließt sich in meinen Augen eben aber auch schon aus.

Tierrechtlern geht es ja nicht um den Schutz von Tieren/Tierarten/Biotopen etc., sondern um das Recht des Individuums (im speziellen auch derTiere (als Individuum):
PETA geht es nicht darum Tiere, Tierarten oder ganze Biotope zu retten, sondern sie wollen dem einzelnen Individuum zu „seinem Recht verhelfen“. 

Dabei stellt sich hier schon die Frage mit welchem Recht sich PETA anmaßt, die Rechte der Tiere zu definieren?? Denn eigentlich ist es ja schon ein Eingriff in individuelle Rechte, wenn diese von jemand anderen als vom jeweiligen Individuum festgelegt werden. 

Denn PETA behauptet ja, dass jede "Art und Rasse" gleich zu behandeln wäre, ob Mensch oder Tier – Damit dass PETA die Rechte anderer (in diesem Fall Tiere und nichtveganer Menschen) definieren will, verstößt PETA aber ja schon gegen diesen Grundsatz, da es ja auch erin "Grundrecht" sein müßte, seine Wünsche, Bedürfnisse und Rechte selber zu definieren.

Interessant ist dabei die Begründung, warum das „nur“ Tiere, nicht aber z. B. Pflanzen betrifft (abgesehen davon dass sich ja auch Veganer ernähren müssen):
Weil Tiere „sensibel wären und kommunikativ“, also fühlen und sich mitteilen.

Dass es zig Beispiele aus dem Pflanzenreich gibt, die „belegen“ das auch Pflanzen sensibel und kommunikativ sein können, verschweigt PETA deshalb gerne. Wie viele (Hobby)Gärtner gibt es, die behaupten dass Pflanzen bei Berieselung mit entsprechender Musik oder wenn man mit ihnen spricht, besser gedeihen. Ist doch ein klares Indiz dafür, dass auch Pflanzen „sensibel“ sind.

Und Pflanzen sind (im Sinne von PETA) auch kommunikativ: 
Es gibt Pflanzenarten die ihre Artgenossen mit Botenstoffen warnen, wenn Fressfeinde sie fressen, damit die anderen dann entsprechende Abwehrstoffe einsetzen können – ein klarer Fall von Kommunikation.

Wenn der Hobbygärtner seine fleischfressende Pflanze berührt, wird diese sich schließen, ein klarer Fall dass Pflanzen "fühlen".

Da PETA ja immer gerne verallgemeinert, müssten sie daraus ableiten, dass nicht nur das „ermorden“ und gebrauchen“ von Tieren, sondern eben auch von Pflanzen allgemein ethisch und moralisch nicht vertretbar sein kann.

Warum PETA also diese Definition „fühlender Tiere“ nicht auch auf Pflanzen anwendet, werden wohl nur PETA, andere Tierrechtler und Veganer wissen.


Das von dir geschilderte Beispiel (Tiere aus Heimen holen und weitervermitteln) zeigt zudem wie paradox PETA da vorgeht: 
Zum einen sind sie gegen jeden "Gebrauch" von Tieren, also auch gegen das halten von Haustieren, um aber öffentlich gut dazustehen vermittelt man ein paar Tiere aus dem Heim als Haustiere (was ja eher mit Tierschutz zu tun hat, sicher aber nicht mit Tierrecht, und PETA betont ja zu Recht dass sie keine Tierschützer sondern Tierrechtler sind!!!). 

In meinen Augen dient das nur dazu öffentlich besser dazustehen zum Spenden sammeln.

Diese ganzen paradoxen Ansätze müßte ja jemand der im Thema (Tierschutz/Tierrecht/PETA etc.) drinsteckt auch sehen.

Setzt man dann eine gewisse "Vernunft" voraus, kann das aber in meinen Augen nur heißen, dass man sich lieber in als seriös bekannten Organisationen beschäftigt.

Oder anders gesagt:
Wer als Tierrechtler "Vernunft" für sich Anspruch nimmt, hat in meinen Augen schon deshalb verspielt, weil das ganze "Gedankengebäude" auf dem das Tierrecht beruht schon in sich widersprüchlich ist.

Wem es um Tierschutz geht, der hat aber dann auch zwangsweise nichts bei PETA verloren, da die schon nach eigener Definition keine Tierschützer sind.

Oder nochmal anders, diesmal als Frage:
Kann man wirklich nach den obigen Ausführungen behaupten, dass Mitglieder von PETA im allgemeinen Sinne "vernünftig" sind???


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nunja wenn man Vernunft so definiert, dass alles vernünftig ist was nicht sofort in eine geschlossene Anstalt eingeweisen werden müsste, dann ist sicher ein kleiner Prozentsatz dort noch als vernünftig anzusehn hehe 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

nein, kann man nicht.!!

Aber wenn Menschen versuchen Tiere zu retten, z.B. in Spanien oder in der Türkei, und sich dann einer Organisation anschließen,  von der sie finanzielle Unterstützung erhalten , nicht PeTA,  und für die Rechte der Tiere kämpfen ist das dann in Deinen Augen nicht okay? 

Beispiel:
Eine mir bekannte Person unterstützt PeTA, weil gegen Pelze, gegen  Walfang  usw.,  arbeitet in einem Tierheim als Leiterin  und trägt Leder.

Ist Sie deshalb zu verurteilen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Nunja wenn man Vernunft so definiert, dass alles vernünftig ist was nicht sofort in eine geschlossene Anstalt eingeweisen werden müsste, dann ist sicher ein kleiner Prozentsatz dort noch als vernünftig anzusehn hehe


Daaaann müßte man aber ehrlicherweise auch zugeben, dass in so einer "Anstalt" dann ein dem an der Bevölkerung entsprechender Anteil an Anglern ebenfalls versammelt wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Ist Sie deshalb zu verurteilen ?


In meinen Augen ja, weil sie nicht weiss/wissen will, dass PETA nichts mit Tierschutz am Hut hat.

Und es gibt genügend (evtl. auch unterstützenswerte) Organisationen, die sich für Tierschutz, gegen Waljagd, gegen Pelze, für Tierheimarbeit etc. engagieren und die den Tierschutz als Grundlage ihrer Arbeit sehen und die nicht das Tierrecht als Ziel sehen.


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Norbert.

Da gebe ich Dir zu 100%  recht.
Und die 0,00000001 % sind leider in der falschen Org.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es zig Beispiele aus dem Pflanzenreich gibt, die „belegen“ das auch Pflanzen sensibel und kommunikativ sein können, verschweigt PETA deshalb gerne. Wie viele (Hobby)Gärtner gibt es, die behaupten dass Pflanzen bei Berieselung mit entsprechender Musik oder wenn man mit ihnen spricht, besser gedeihen. Ist doch ein klares Indiz dafür, dass auch Pflanzen „sensibel“ sind.
> 
> Und Pflanzen sind (im Sinne von PETA) auch kommunikativ:
> Es gibt Pflanzenarten die ihre Artgenossen mit Botenstoffen warnen, wenn Fressfeinde sie fressen, damit die anderen dann entsprechende Abwehrstoffe einsetzen können – ein klarer Fall von Kommunikation.
> ...


Das kann ich nur nochmal ganz stark unterstreichen. 

Gibt z.B. die sehr langstieligen (~50cm) Dschungel/Sumpfplanzen (deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt) mit weiß diagonal gestreiften Blättern.
Diese können mit meiner Handaura kommunizieren - sich annähern, wegbewegen, anschmiegen, Sympathieschwingungen von Leuten im Raum aufnehmen (ganz interessanter Sensor übrigens  ), sich an die Wand drücken (Fluchtversuch) oder herankommen, Streß oder Entspannung ganz offensichtlich zeigen. 
Und: Beim Gemüseschälen und besonders Salatrupfen gestreßt mit den Blättern sich an die Wand drücken, auch direkt Raschelgeräusche zwischen den Blättern oder an der Wand verursachen. Durch das Rascheln der Pflanzenblätter sind wir überhaupt genauer drauf aufmerksam geworden.

Falls das wer nicht glauben sollte |rolleyes : läßt sich ziemlich leicht ausprobieren :g , gibts auch oft im Baumarkt usw. Unsere Pflanze ist leider bei einem Umzug "unter die Räder gekommen" - sind empfindlich was Feuchtigkeitsverlust und Sonnenbestrahlung betrifft. 

Sicherlich ist diese Pflanze mit ihren langen beweglichen Stengeln und drehbaren Blättern natürlicherweise mit einer ganz besonderen Beweglichkeit ausgestattet. 
Nur es geht ja schließlich um das Prinzip - und Pflanzen können eben fühlen und empfinden.


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

okayy, hast Recht.

Die Dame ist allerdings der Meinung, das PeTA mehr erreicht als z.B GreenPeace.

Ist jedoch ihre Meinung und soll es aucch bleiben.

Sie ißt im übrigen, sehr gerne Karpfen. Frisch, nicht aus dem Becken.
Gefangen von mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Sie ißt im übrigen, sehr gerne Karpfen. Frisch, nicht aus dem Becken.
> Gefangen von mir.


Hoffentlich kriegen das dann die Freunde von ihr bei PETA nicht mit, da könnte sie dann Schwierigkeiten bekommen ))))


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin#h 

Weis nicht ob das schon hier gepostet worden ist #d #q 
http://www.asvhh.de/Papstbrief.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hab mal ein bischen zu der Pflanze noch gesucht:

Ähnlich etwa wie: Calathea amabilis
(Marantaceae - Marantagewächse,bei uns seltenen tropischen Stauden aus Südamerika, kultiviert werden nur die robusten Arten.)
http://www.zimmerpflanzenlexikon.info/Fotos/Pflanzen/stromanthe_amabilis_1.jpg

Übrigens eine geniale Webseite, das zimmerpflanzenlexikon! #6


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

dat interessiert dat  Mädel  mal gar nich.

Als ich von der Jagd ein Stck. Rehwild mitgebracht habe, hat sie sich richtig gefreut und gegessen wie eine Große.


----------



## Miehzman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da steht ja "Eure Heiligkeit,"
Der Papst sieht sich doch nich als Heilig an, oder?? Weil dann ham se schon was falsch gemacht MUHA


----------



## Miehzman (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

also im Brief steht das


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Miehzman
Ein bischen Googlen hilft: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anrede 
Du sitzt doch vor dem PC  

P.S.: Nicht daß der Eindrück entstünde, daß ich den Papst mögen würde - wäre da eher für eine stellvertretende Hexenverbrennungsrevanche :g aber anderes Thema


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas

nochmal, sie unterstützt die falsche Org.

Ich kenne jedoch keine, die sich speziell auf Tierschutz eingestellt hat.
Wale, Schneeleoparden bzw. Pelze jeglicher Art.  usw. um sie entsprechen umzupolen.

Diese sogenannten Tierrechtler von PeTA II sind auf jeden Fall nicht die richtigen.

Ich liebe auch Tiere, habe bis jetzt in meinen 48 Lebensjahren, 6 Tiere aus dem Tierheim gehabt. Die sind alle gut drauf gewesen und niemals gequält worden. Die Katzen mochten Fisch und mein Hund liebte die Angelausflüge.
War im übrigen ein NeuFi-Mix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> @ Thomas
> 
> nochmal, sie unterstützt die falsche Org.


Jo )

Nur, weiß sie das auch schon????

Du kannst Ihr ja mal den Link schicken zu der Diskussion hier))


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas 

ist schon längst geschehen.
Auch an einige Andere, auf deren Reaktion ich >heißblütig< warte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> @ Thomas
> 
> ist schon längst geschehen.
> Auch an einige Andere, auf deren Reaktion ich >heißblütig< warte.



Finde ich sehr gut!!

Denn ich finde es wichtig die Leute, die Tiere schützen wollen, vor PETA zu warnen (nochmal: Die sehen sich ausdrücklich NICHT als Tierschützer, sondern als Tierrechtler).

Natürlich gehts in der Diskussion hier zurst mal um PETA, aber bedenklich fiinde ich auch "Artenschützer" (damit es nicht PETA alleine trifft )).

Denn wer meint unbedingt eine bestimmte Art schützen zu müssen, vergisst dabei zu gerne was das Schützen einer bestimmten Art in einem Biotop/Gesamtzusammenhang anrichten kann (siehe Robben Nordsee, Seehundstaupe).

Ebenso bedenklich finde ich es grundsätzlich, wenn den Menschen grundsätzlich das Nutzen der Natur (insgesamt) untersagt werden soll oder als moralisch/ethisch minderwertig/verwerflich dargestellt werden soll, da es eigentlich (von ganz wenigen Plätzen abgesehen) "die reine Natur" gar nicht mehr gibt, sofern man den Menschen nicht als Teil davon betrachten will sondern nur als "Störer" in der Natur ansieht.

Wer also Nutzer der Natur nicht gleich als "minderwertig" ansieht, und auch einsehen kann, dass der beste "Schutz" die geregelte Nutzung (auch gerne streng geregelt) der natürlichen Ressourcen ist, den lade ich hier auch gerne zum (mit)diskutieren ein.

Denn ich denke auf der Basis einer geregelten Nutzung lässt sich auf Grund dessen dass der Mensch (bwz. die Menschheit) eben grundsätzlich nach dem eigenen Vorteil strebt, am ehesten etwas erreichen.

Wenn man es so schafft die Bewirtschaftung natürlicher Ressourcen weg von der industriellen Nutzung hin zu dezentralen, kleinräumigen "Nutzern" vor Ort zu verlagern, hat man zum einen den Vorteil der Schonung der Ressorucen, zum anderen aber auch gleichzeitig eine bessere wirtschaftlich Entwicklung in diesen oft strukturschwachen Regionen.

Beispiel:
Wenn z. B. die Ostsee nicht mehr (mit) durch Schleppnetzfischer, Gammelfischer etc. bewirtschaftet werden würde, sondern von der traditionellen Küstenfischerei vor Ort und durch den Angeltourismus, müßte man zum erzielen des gleichen volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatzes wesentlich weniger Fisch fangen, da dadurch zugleich die Preise steigen würden, da weder traditionelle Fischerei noch Angler so viel Fisch fangen könnten, wie bei den Niedrigpreisen am Markt verlangt wird.

Oder nochmal etwas anders formuliert:
Wem daran liegt, dass die natürlichen Ressourcen auch langfristig genutzt werden können, dass also Biotope und Lebensräume geschützt werden, dabei aber die "Abschöpfung" (Nutzung) des Überschusses durch den Menschen nicht als verwerflich ansehen, der bringt sicherlich mehr zu Stande, als wenn man pauschal versucht bestimmte Arten oder Lebensräume von der menschlichen Nutzung auszuschließen.

Und hier Vorschläge (und das wirklich gerne mit Leuten die bisher auch im Tier/Natur- oder sonstigen "Schutz" unterwegs waren) gemeinsam zu erarbeiten und zu diskutieren wäre mir eine wirkliche Freude!! (und das ist wirklich ernst und in keinster Weise ironisch oder so gemeint!!)


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

|good Thomas

Das werden jetzt alle verstehen. Vor allem die PeTA-Kids, die ja hier noch zuhauf als Gäste vorhanden sind.
>Das war ironisch<

Du hast doch recht.

Noch einmal in ganz langsam....

Ich bin kein PeTAner, ich bin Angler und Jäger.

Das Fisch teuer ist weiß ich auch. Habe gerade in Heiligenhafen für Butt und Dorsch je Kilo 4,00 € bezahlt.

Ich war nicht zum Angeln dort sondern geschäftlich. Soll es ja auch mal geben.

Thomas, gebe mir bitte lieber die Infos die ich angefordert habe, als mit mir zu streiten.
mfg
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich streit doch gar nicht mit Dir, ich finds ja gut )

Und dass Du kein Petaner bist hab ich auch schon gemerkt )

Welche Infos genau fehlen Dir noch?

Fisch ist leider nur für den Verbraucher teuer.
Die Fischer kriegen für 1 Kg Dorsch aus der Ostsee nicht mal 80 Cent (außer bei Direktvermarktung, was aber nur den kleinsten Teil des Fanges ausmacht, leider).


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht ja "Eure Heiligkeit,"
> Der Papst sieht sich doch nich als Heilig an, oder?? Weil dann ham se schon was falsch gemacht MUHA


 


Das ist ein ganz normaler Ehrentitel.....zur Betonung seines Amtes..heilig ist er erst wenn er das gesprochen wird.......


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Khain

und das wurde er doch schon ????

Ein - und erstmalig, das ein Papst noch im realen Leben "heilig" wir.

Dann auch noch ein Angler


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

? was wurde der? also ich bin kein Katholik aber 1. meine ich zu wissen das man seelig was die erste stufe und dann Heilig gesprochen werden kann , erst nach dem Ableben

bin ich in der paepstlichen geschichte nicht so bewandert....aber mir ist keiner bekannt der schon zu lebzeiten.......und es wird ja gerade spekuliert ob Johannes paul heilig gesprochen wird und der ist ja nun auch bereits verstorben

man darf mich berichtigen


----------



## tapaesser (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Khain,

dass ist ja das Problem.

Die wollen den erstmalig vor Tod heilig sprechen.

Oder täusche ich mich da ??

Ist ja auch so ziemlich egal. Hauptsache ist, dass der Papst das Angeln akzeptiert.


----------



## tamandua (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Khain,
> 
> dass ist ja das Problem.
> 
> ...


Achtung|offtopic:

Ja, da täuschst du dich in der Tat. Es ist derzeit nicht möglich, zu Lebzeiten heilig gesprochen zu werden. Zunächst mal muss man selig gesprochen werden (Nach dem Tod), dazu muss ein ganzer Stab von Gelehrten Wunder bestätigen, die durch den verstorbenen Anwärter auf sie Seligkeit gewirkt wurden. Das dauert allein schon meist einige Jahre. Um dann jemanden heilig zu sprechen, muss die ganze Prozedur nochmals durchgeführt werden, es müssen Wundertaten aus der ganzen Welt auf die verstorbene und inzwischen selige Person zurückgeführt werden. Das dauert dann nochmals einige Jahre, eher Jahrzehnte. Und heutzutage wird es natürlich nicht unbedingt leichter, Wunder zu bestätigen. Da wird schonman der ein oder andere medizinisch ungewöhnliche Fall etwas zurechtgebogen, wenn man ein WUnder benötigt. Zumindest würden das jetzt böse Zungen behaupten|rolleyes.

|offtopicEnde.

Momentan geht es im Forum der Tierrechtsposaunen ja recht gesittet und beschaulich zu. Die Wortführer sind scheinbar zumindest kurzzeitig von der Bühne abgetreten. Vielleicht wälzen sie ja Bücher über Sachverhalte, über welche sie bislang mit gesundem Halbwissen fabuliert haben. Oder sie bemühen sich herauszufinden, wie sie ihre im stillen Kämmerlein gesponnen Theorien zur Reinwaschung der Menschheit in der Praxis anwenden können. Ich für meinen Teil wünsche frohes Scheitern und darauf folgende Einsicht:m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Ich für meinen Teil wünsche frohes Scheitern


Ich auch..


> und darauf folgende Einsicht


Im Leben nie niemals nicht ))


----------



## Debilofant (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Momentan geht es im Forum der Tierrechtsposaunen ja recht gesittet und beschaulich zu. Die Wortführer sind scheinbar zumindest kurzzeitig von der Bühne abgetreten.


 
...Sachen gibts... oder darf man jetzt gar auf ein Wunder spekulieren? |rolleyes  



> Vielleicht wälzen sie ja Bücher über Sachverhalte, über


 
...woran erkennt man was und wo links und was und wo rechts ist? 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## tamandua (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sachen gibts... oder darf man jetzt gar auf ein Wunder spekulieren? |rolleyes


Tjaja, wenn man den Esel nennt, kommt er gerennt.|rolleyes Soeben erblicken meine Augen eine neuerliche Entgleisung unserer lieben Freunde in Sachen Dreistigkeit.

Siehe hier:
http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1221,0/forum.html

Wieder einmal wird eine Straftat für gut und richtig befunden, man erdreistet sich sogar, die unwissenden Kinder und Jugendlichen im Forum zur Solidarität mit der Übeltäterin aufzurufen und (erneut unfassbar) Geld zu spenden#d. Die Kriminalisierung der gewaltbereiten Tierrechtler sei völlig unangebracht, so Fortunato, der wohl selbst befürchten muss, dass ihm die Polizei ans (natürlich zu verteufelnde, da nicht vegane) Leder will.

 Ich bin immer wieder aufs Neue begeistert, wie schamlos Fortunato und andere selbsternannte Gutmenschen seiner Gesinnung solche Zeugnisse ihrer Unfähigkeit und daraus resultierender Frusttaten (wie dem beschriebenen Steinwurf gegen Fensterscheiben) ins Forum stellen, um sich informierende Kinder für diesen gewalttätigen Weg zu begeistern. Da könnte man glatt wieder anfangen zu:v. Vor allem, weil natürlich (wie immer) der scheinheilige Satz angehängt wird, man wolle niemanden zu Nachahmungtaten bewegen.|rolleyes


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes .......kauft gleich 10 stück warum nicht gleich 100...und wenn ihr sie nicht loswerdet..pech...aber euer taschengeld kommt ja einer guten sache zu gute|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 


Mit dummheit geht die welt zugrunde


----------



## tamandua (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich frage mich momentan, wo eigentlich das eingenommene und gespendete Geld für die Rechtshilfe genau bleibt. Wenn man jetzt ein ganz böswilliges Individuum wäre, dann könnte man der Versuchung erliegen in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass es nicht unbedingt ausschließlich dem offiziellen Zweck, nämlich der Unterstützung der inhaftierten Straftäter, zugeführt wird. Ich bin jetzt natürlich nicht böswillig und will niemandem etwas derartig abgrundtief Verwerfliches unterstellen. Nicht, dass mich jemand falsch versteht.|rolleyes


----------



## Khain75 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja wo das geld landet...kann man nur schätzen....wenn man böswillig wäre könnte man auch behaupten ein großteil der Petaner ist Glaser im Hauptberuf|engel:  aber da die sicher ihre Bücher nicht für uns öffnen wird man das kaum ganz aufklären können


----------



## Debilofant (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

...was man da wieder an verkehrter Welt lesen durfte und sich noch einmal entsinnt, dass sich die Sehenden ständig vor den Blinden, von denen sie ständig kriminalisiert werden, _rechtfertigen_ müssen, könnte man allmählich zu der Vermutung gelangen, dass Verfolgungswahn eine dem Veganismus nicht unbekannte Begleitkrankheit darstellt. #d 

Vielleicht sollten die "der Zerstörung spürbar nachtrauernden und zu tiefst bereuhenden" Jungs und Mädels wegen der Finanzierung einfach mal bei dem zweifelhaft berühmten Onkel mit der markanten Stimme anfragen, ob er aus seiner "Saubergeldkasse" ein paar "ungläubige Mäuse" an fürsorgliche Tierrechtlerhände abzugeben hat. Vielleicht vermag er ja trotz aller nicht zu bestreitenden Unterschiede in der Zielrichtung und vor allem in der zum Glück noch gigantisch weit auseinander klaffenden "Qualität" bzw. Intensität der Aktionen doch zu erkennen, dass es auch im Westen ein paar "hoffnungsvolle" Nachwuchstalente gibt, die im Grunde genommen die Begeisterung für dasselbe teure "Hobby" aus ganz und gar "reiner Überzeugung" teilen und schließlich hat doch jeder mal klein angefangen... #q 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ich frage mich wie dicht sind die von der Peta. 
Wo eine 12jährige den aufstand bei P&C macht. und fragt was sie erwartet .und die letzte antwort dadrauf ist die härte, so als ob rekruten gesucht werden

http://www.peta2.de/p30/pl/2/idf/2,1197,0/page/2/forum.html die letzte antwort.

Hört sich fast so an..............wir schicken die bis 14 jährigen vor, weil nicht strafmünig..................#q #q #q #q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das ist ja schon anstiftung zu Straftaten von Minderjährigen#d #q


----------



## bennie (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Peta und ihre Anhänger sind nunmal unterste Schublade....  traurig aber wahr.


----------



## fjord-dusty (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nach den bisherigen PETA2-Diskussionen hat mich meine ageistische Einstellung dazu getrieben, nach einem "erwachsenen" Forum auf den PETA-Seiten zu suchen, in der Hoffnung, dort eventuell auf bessere Argumente zu treffen. Es gibt keins. Über die Gründe mag man spekulieren; mein ureigenster Verdacht war wenig schmeichelhaft und soll jetzt auch nicht näher breitgetreten werden.

Stattdessen habe ich eine andere nette Abteilung entdeckt: Peta-Kids. 


			
				von PETA-Kids schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist dies daher der beste Zeitpunkt, um Kindern Humanität zu vermitteln. Und dazu dienen PETA’s lustige Videos und die zum Denken anregenden Projekte.


Ein Schelm, der dabei denkt, diese beiden Punkte von Seiten der PETA seien irgendwie... hm... ungewohnt?  

Im Grossen und Ganzen klingt der Text jedoch sehr gemässigt, gar nicht wie die übliche PETA-Haltung. Die allergrösste Überraschung war für mich jedoch die Ankündigung des Moderators der "lustigen Videos". 


> Durch das Video führt James Cromwell, Farmer Hogget aus den "Babe"-Filmen.


 Das Ganze unter einem Szenenfoto aus "Ein Schweinchen namens Babe".
Dies sehe ich dann wieder als wirklich hübschen Beweis der PETA-eigenen Logik an. Nutztierhaltung ist abzulehnen, Haustierhaltung ebenso, überhaupt jegliche Ausbeutung von Tieren. Eine große Anzahl von Ferkeln für einen Unterhaltungsfilm abzurichten ist hingegen völlig in Ordnung. 
Wie war das mit dem C&R-Argument: ein Tier einzig zu Unterhaltungszwecken zu missbrauchen ist unvertretbar? Alles klar, liebe PETA. 
Passend zur WM: das war dann wohl ein erstklassiges Eigentor. #6


----------



## Freizeitfischer (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Khain,
> 
> dass ist ja das Problem.
> 
> ...




Kunststück, 

sonst kämen die bei einigen Passagen in der Bibel ja in Erklärungsnot:q :q 

(wenn mich mein altersschwaches Hirn nicht täuscht, hat der Chef selbst Petrus angewiesen die Netze auzuwerfen...)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich bin ein Schelm und für Ferkel werden ja auch in diesem Board immer Ausnahmen gemacht :m - das mit den Ferkeln hast Du doch nur wieder nicht verstanden und wieder nur ganz böswillig zu Angriffszwecken verdreht... 

Die Jugendarbeit von PETA ist aber nun wirklich "vorbildlich", wo sonst wird so frühzeitig mit soviel Aufwand auf scheinbar irreparabele Langzeitwirkung hin geimpft?

Also, |good: , fjord-dusty! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Fjord-Dusty:
:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## eg19399 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Der Thread ist nun so lang geworden, dass ich mich nur im "Überflug" mit den vorangegangenen Meinungen vertraut gemacht habe, ehe ich nun meinen "Senf" dazu geben will. 
Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahren mir das Vergnügen gemacht, an einigen Werbeständen von Tierschutzorganisationen zu diskutieren. Auf deren Forderung, dass Tiertransporte nur noch 6 Stunden dauern sollten, habe ich nur geantwortet: das ist zu lange. Dann habe ich gefragt, ob sie wüßten, welche Organisatione die Robbenaufzuchstationen an der Nordsee finanzieren. Da war schon mal Funkstille. Und auf meine Standardfrage, was sie nun gegen den drastischen Rückgang der Aalbestände unternehmen wollten, glühten mich meist ahnungslose "Lichter" an. Und mit der Antwort auf die Frage nach der Haupttodesursache der Fischotter (Strassenverkehr) könnte ich glatt bei Herrn Jauch antreten. Es sprühen einem halt nur oberflächliche Standardthemen und keine tiefgründigen Antworten entgegen. Wichtig für uns ist doch, egal ob Jäger oder Angler, dass der Kreatur, mit der wir es "zu tun" haben, mit Achtung begegnet wird. Denn eins ist sicher, sämtliche Vestösse gegen diese Regeln werden heutzutage mit grösster Aufmerksamkeit registriert und ausgeschlachtet.  Gehe ich mit reinem Gewissen nach Hause, können mich solche Angriffe auch nicht kratzen. Merkwürdig finde ich nur, dass die "Vertreter" der Tierrechte überweigend nicht wissen, was ein Kunst- oder Echtpelz ist, denn sonst wären in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Kunstpelze "bunt" geworden. Ich habe einfach mal die Fragen gestellt, ob sie wüßten,wie alt eine Kuh werden kann und wieviel Menschen in einer Minute an Hunger sterben (denn der Mensch ist nun mal auch halt ein Tier). Ist halt immer ein Frage der Sichtweise. Und bisher habe ich auch eins beobachtet: es waren immer die anderen, die die Diskussion abbrachen, weil ich blöd oder ein Arsch war. Und das beruhigt mich ungemein. Auch bei diesen Organisationen geht es um Beutelschneiderei. Das Beste am Menschen ist eben immer noch seine Kohle ;-)

Gruss und Petri Heil.


----------



## tamandua (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Was man nicht so alles findet, wenn man ein wenig stöbert. Heute habe ich erneut ein Schmankerl für alle interessierten und besonderen ''Fans'' der PETA und ihrer grandiosen Vorgehensweisen aufgetan.

  Hier  [http://www.goveggie.de/vogelgrippe.php]wird zunächst einmal die Angst der Leser geschürt, dass es eine wahre Freude ist. Entgegen bewiesener Tatsachen wird behauptet, man könne der Vogelgrippe kaum entkommen. Natürlich werden wieder einige vermutlich als Koriphäen zu bezeichnende Wissenschaftler zitiert, die diese Thesen vermeintlich stützen.|rolleyes Selbstredend haben die findigen Schreiberlinge und Verfechter der der PETA ganz eigenen Logik auch sogleich eine Lösung parat, welche sie dem nun verängstigten Leser ans Herz legen: Vegetarismus lautet das Gebot der Stunde! Nur so scheint man der grauenvollen Pandemie entkommen zu können! 

Selbstredend folgt der Widerspruch auf dem Fuße, wie wir es mittlerweile gewohnt sind. Ich erinnere nochmals an den O-Ton des Machwerkes: 


			
				PETA schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Mal, wenn Sie sich selbst in Kontakt bringen mit tierischen Produkten oder diese verzehren, riskieren Sie, sich mit diesem oder anderen tödlichen Viren zu infizieren.


 Aha. Jetzt sind es also auch noch mannigfaltige andere gemeingefährliche Viren, die in tierischen Produkten jeglicher Art lauern. Nun gut, diese Aussage soll nun an dieser Stelle nicht weiter kommentiert werden, denn die Schlusspointe des Werkes schickt sich an, den finalen Paukenschlag zu vollführen: 
Zum Abschluss der fulminaten Hetzrede gegen Fleischkonsum wird auf einem mehr oder minder misslungenen Bildchen von einem mit Sturmgewehr bewaffneten Huhn gefordert: 





			
				PETA schrieb:
			
		

> Zahltag! Vogelgrippe tötet! [Achtung, jetzt kommts:] *Werde Vegetarier!*


_Vegetarier_ also.Soso. Wie war das aber nochmal? Tötet nicht jeglicher Kontakt mit tierischen Lebensmitteln sofort und ohne Gnade? Was machen denn dann die Ovo-Lacto-Vegetarier? Müssen die für ihre Sünden nicht auch mit dem Tod bezahlen? Sollte hier das Wort ''vegan''  evtl nicht genannt werden, weil es in den Köpfen vieler Menschen ein Synonym für Spinnerei ist? Wäre die Kampagne damit womöglich nicht erfolgreich gewesen? Wer weiß, wer weiß...

Ja, liebe PETA, Freudsche Fehler sind was feines. Wenn man schon hetzt, dann sollte man solch peinsame Fehler im logischen Aufbau der Texte tunlichst vermeiden, will man für voll genommen werden. 
Ich jedenfalls habe dies noch nie getan und habe mich dafür wieder umso mehr amüsieren können.


----------



## Christian1982 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin.#h 

Irgendwie kann ich die von PETA verstehen.

Irgendwo im AB gibts ein Link zum Hecht Video, da sieht man wie ein Hecht anbeisst und dann mit dem abgerissenen Wobbler im Maul wegschwimmt.
Ist doch irgendwie mies oder, da tun mir die Fische echt leid.
Was die Berufsfischer abziehen ist auch eine schweinerei. Alle Fische vegetieren dort dem Tod entgegen und das auch noch langsam. In DK stellen sie die Fische auch noch zur Schau (Lebendig) und das sie etliche Tonnen Fisch nicht auf einmal töten können ist mir klar. 

Catch&Release macht doch jeder von uns und daher kann PETA alle Angler anklagen. Die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten sind ein wichtiger Grund für den Arten erhalt und daher sind wir doch alle in PETA´s Augen Tierquäler.
Aber wenn einer zu klein ist, dann ist er eben zuklein und muß wieder rein.

Vor garnicht so langer Zeit habe ich mal neben einer Gruppe alter Angler geangelt und da ist mir auch die Galle hochgekommen. Ein Dorsch hat nicht umsonst eine Schonmaß von 38cm, aber der alte Sack wusste das wohl nicht und nahm den ca.20cm Dorsch mit, lecker Fischsuppe meinte er. 
Kurz danach holte der andere einen 30cm Aal raus, natürlich war der Haken im Arsch gelandet, aber ohne tötung Messer in Arsch und aufgeschlitzt.
Daraufhin hatte er auch keine wirklich gute Antwort und wollte vom Thema ablenken. 
Als Angler sollte man soviel Respekt vor den Fischen haben, das man ihnen einen schnellen Tod gewährt und nicht erst den Haken löst und dann töten.
Auch die Releasten Fische sollte man nicht wie der alte Sack wieder ins Wasser schmeißen wie eine Frisbee Scheibe, sondern behutsam reinlegen ggf. Wasser durch die Kiemen führen. 

Ich hoffe doch Ihr seit alle meiner Meinung, denn Wir wollen ja auch noch in geraumer Zukunft Fische fangen. 

Daher seit lieb zu den Fischen.

mfg Christian


----------



## Khain75 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

äääh was ist daran mies wen ein Hecht es schafft sich zu befreihen? mies wäre es wenn ich vorsetzlich meine angel so präperiere das er zwangsläufig abreißt...... #d #d und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus das es so nicht geplant war.


Und das bei angeln auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt...wurde in vorherigen Post auch erwähnt. das es schwarze scharfe gibt steht sicher außer Frage.......die diskussion wurde ausgelöst da eine Anzeige aufgrund ..blödsinniger agumente seitens Peta geschaltet wurde


----------



## Christian1982 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wie gesagt tut mir jeder fisch leid der ohne grund leiden oder sterben muss oder wenn leute einfach zu blöd sind die richtige schnur auszuwählen bzw. kein Stahlvorfach vormachen.


----------



## Khain75 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Oje is da einer im Falschen Forum gelandet#d müssen wir nun die ganze diskussion wieder von vorne beginnen?

Hallo? das man nen Fisch verliert ..ist nunmal an der Tagesordnung......


und zu den anderen agumenten sag ich mal nix ...das hatten wir alles schonmal.........:v


Und wenn dir das alles so leid tut dann lass es doch einfach...wenn du es nicht mit deinem gewissen vereinbaren kannst#d


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Christian1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder wenn leute einfach zu blöd sind die richtige schnur auszuwählen bzw. kein Stahlvorfach vormachen.



Jaja, das sagt der Richtige :q
Keine Schlagschnüre verwenden und dann die schöne Ostsee deswegen mit Bleien zu verunreinigen. :m:m:m


----------



## Christian1982 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

mit meinem gewissen kann ich es vereinbaren, aber ich darf doch wohl mal meine Meinung vertreten darum ist es ja auch ein forum 
mir sind auch schon etliche abgerissen, tja natürliche auslese eben.
Hast du denn Lust Dir 40 Seite durchzulesen? nach der 10 war ich platt:q 

Das mit den bleien hat ein kollege gemacht und nicht ich, dafür ist mir das vorfach/Geld zuschade, da kann ich es ja gleich aussem fenster schmeißen


----------



## Khain75 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

ich will dir deine meinung ja auch nicht nehmen...nur erstens Hobbyangler und berufsfischer vergleichen ...ist äpfel und Birnen...das agument mit opa auf Kutter...auch ein Rausgepicktes beispiel...macht das jeder so....Nein....und wenn er bis zum Arsch geschluckt hat...dummgelaufen......nur haben fische noch nicht die angewohnheit sich zu melden so ich haben jetzt so gebissen..das der harken schonen entfernt werden kann...sollten sie das eines tages machen.....#6 ...aber ich warte darauf nicht....... wieder sowas ist nicht die regel.


----------



## Christian1982 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Du, das wäre doch mal was geiles wenn die fische das mal machen würden.  :q #6  
dann brauchst dich nicht mehr auf die angel bzw biss anzeiger konzentrieren|muahah:


----------



## wallerangler (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Gizmo_Duck
Tierschützer 

Dabei seit: 08.08.2005
Beiträge: 715  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zitat von Tierfreund:
Mein Herz wird warm!
Denn entscheident ist, wie helfen wir den Tieren möglichst schnell.

Gruß Jörg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



genau!

denn für die tiere können wir ruhig alle politischen anischten vermischen und auch antisemitische tendenzen oder gar offenen rassismus (dresden...) unter den tisch fallen lassen

für eine interpolitische zusammenarbeit...[edit by Thomas9904, auch in sonem Thema bitte etwas den Ton wahren, sowas unterstellen wir doch nicht mal Petanern ) Danke!]!




(ich bin gerne spalter! denn ich kack auf die die mich spalter nennen...)



 hallo eine frage darf den jemand in einen forum solche aussagen machen ohne sich strafbar zu machen ?


----------



## Khain75 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Die Frage solltest du an die Grüzköpfe da drüben stellen.....aber irgendwie muss Vegane ernährung zu größenwahn führen........die geistigen entgleisungen sind ja fast nicht mehr zu toppen#d #d #d #q


----------



## Debilofant (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ wallerangler: 

Auch wenn ich dem zitierten Post eine maximal 20 %ige Restwahrscheinlichkeit zugestehe, dass es sich insoweit "nur" um eine extrem "angepixxste" Reaktion auf das Vorposting handelt, und insoweit vielleicht doch nicht das Unfassbare, was man in diesem Forum ja schon desöfteren zwischen den Zeilen vermuten konnte, allen Ernstes zum Ausdruck gebracht werden sollte, ist es gesetzt den eingangs erwogenen Fall, gleichwohl noch eine Brechreiz erregende Entgleisung, weil in keinem Fall ausreichend klargestellt. Womöglich fragt ja noch mal jemand nach, wie das jetzt zu verstehen war bzw. ob das wirklich ernst gemeint war (was ich leider für wahrscheinlicher halte als die mit einem letzten Fünkchen Hoffnung angedeutete Polemisierung) #d 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Khain75 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mach nen screenshot von dem Beitrag ..kann man ja vielelicht noch weiterverwenden


----------



## tamandua (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Nach dieser neuerlichen und desaströsen Entgleisung in der Wortwahl bin ich gespannt, ob sich mal ein Mod dazu hinreißen lässt, diese Aussage zu löschen. Ich vermute aber mal, dass dieses antisemitische Gedankengut unangetastet im Forum verweilen darf, schließlich ist ''Gizmo_Duck'' ein sehr aktives und eindeutig die tierrechtlerische und vegane Weltanschauung verbreitendes Mitglied. Und somit selbstredend unantastbar:v Seitens der Mods werden da vermutlich wieder alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt#d. 
Unfassbar, sowas.:v


----------



## wallerangler (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

so habe Grade mal nachgesehen dieses hat er am 03.06. um 23, 50  geschrieben . den mods ist dort doch alles egal solange bis sich dort Angler , Jäger oder sonstige Personen aufhalten die fragen stellen die sie nicht beantworten können und ihre standardantworten Mörder usw. keine Wirkung mehr haben


----------



## Dart (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Christian1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin.#h
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich die von PETA verstehen.
> 
> ...


Also, ich hab nicht das Gefuehl, das Christian im falschen Thread gelandet ist.
Es sollte sich besser jeder ueberlegen was er online praesentiert oder verlinkt, sonst wirft man nur ungewollt Perlen vor die Ferkels|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da die ja auch gegen Milch sind, würde mich mal interessieren wie die ihre Säuglinge aufziehen (oder ist Muttermilch was anderes, weil nur ausgebeutete Menschen, die darf man ja, im Gegensatz zu Tieren?)


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die ja auch gegen Milch sind, würde mich mal interessieren wie die ihre Säuglinge aufziehen (oder ist Muttermilch was anderes, weil nur ausgebeutete Menschen, die darf man ja, im Gegensatz zu Tieren?)


 
... ich denke mal das die bis zum Kindergartenalter Trill füttern..... :q  und als Zusatz gibt es dann von Vitakraft so Sprechperlen damit die Kidis wenn sie dann grösser sind alles nachplappern was die Erwachsenen ihnen vorlabern. :q :q


----------



## Debilofant (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Was für eine bewundernswerte Moderatorin: |peinlich 

Verallgemeinerungen #4 sind gar nicht ihr Ding, weil die sind unzulässig bzw. verbietet es sich, Rückschlüsse von einzelnen Personen hin zur Allgemeinheit ziehen zu wollen (jedenfalls soweit es um PETA-Mitglieder geht)... klick

Wehe aber sie ist mal wieder brennend interessiert im Anglerboard unterwegs und findet - selbstredend zu kritisierende - Schilderungen über nicht waidgerechten bzw. achtlosen Umgang mit der Kreatur... klick: Dann sind es natürlich "die Angler", die an den Pranger zitiert gehören, weil auf den Peta-Seiten zum Angeln hat man scheinbar doch noch nicht genügend auf (erdichteten) Fehlverhaltensweisen basierende Verallgemeinerungen stehen... (schon mal was von Fischereischein und Fischereischeinprüfung gehört?)

Ist aber auch viel wichtiger, als menschenverachtende Entgleisungen der Peta2-User, wie zuletzt hier angesprochen, zu ahnden, erst Recht für eine Moderatorin...

Naja, das liegt dann jetzt wohl wieder an mir und meiner schizophrenen Wahrnehmung...|kopfkrat 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Debilofant

dann warten wir mal auf die moderatorin von da oder :g 



> Themen: 75.053, Beiträge: 1.154.034, Mitglieder: 17.032
> Wir begrüßen unser neuestes Mitglied, *sohra*



mfg Lachsy


----------



## tamandua (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Interessant ist zu sehen, dass wohl einige der radikaleren Mitglieder des Forums mittlerweile das Weite suchen, weil sie ''den Kindergarten'', der in Folge der Besuche von Anglern enstanden ist, nicht mehr so prickelnd finden. Kritik ist eben teuflisch unangenehm. Man spielt folglich selber das beleidigte Kind und zieht sich schmollend zurück, wenn die Argumente ausgehen.
 Sie bitten im Gästebuch der Moderatorin Sohra um die Löschung ihres Accounts. Dieser Erfüllung ihres Wunsches wird ihnen bislang jedoch offenbar verweigert. Fürchtet die Forumspolizei etwa, die ''Stammkundschaft'' endgültig zu verlieren? Auch Nessa, Fortunato und all die anderen lautstarken Ethiker und Moralisten machen sich in letzter Zeit erstaunlicherweise etwas rar. Wäre ja wirklich zutiefst bedauerlich, wenn sie sich zurückziehen würden...


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> @Debilofant
> 
> dann warten wir mal auf die moderatorin von da oder :g
> 
> ...



Aaaah - Lachsy hat also auch aufgepasst. Nur hat Sohra sich gaaaar nicht für mein herzliches |welcome:  bedankt :c :c :c


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie wat wo??? Hab ich was verpasst hier? Sind sie jetzt doch schon unter uns??? Wie nennen sie sich hier im AB??? Ich will dat wissen.......:q:q:q


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

bin mal gespannt wann bei P.E.T.A. die Bauern angeklagt werden die Insektizide verwenden um die Ernte zu sichern. Sterben da nicht auch Tiere also Nager die verendete Insekten fressen müssen da nicht alle Veganer umdenken ? Nur so ein Gedanke vielleicht sollte man den mal in einem deren Foren zur Diskussion stellen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen wie ein P.E.T.A Missionar in einem Amazonas Regenwald zu den Einheimischen vordringt und Ihnen erklärt dass sie die Tiere nicht mehr jagen dürfen #d  wie wird wohl deren Antwort aussehen (Kochtopf für den Missionar) oder wie soll man einem Eskimo oder Inuit erklären dass er Vegetar werden soll weil er keine Robben mehr fangen darf um seine Familie zu ernähren ich könnte wohl noch ein paar Beispiele mehr finden .........


----------



## tamandua (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen wie ein P.E.T.A Missionar in einem Amazonas Regenwald zu den Einheimischen vordringt und Ihnen erklärt dass sie die Tiere nicht mehr jagen dürfen #d  wie wird wohl deren Antwort aussehen (Kochtopf für den Missionar) oder wie soll man einem Eskimo oder Inuit erklären dass er Vegetar werden soll weil er keine Robben mehr fangen darf um seine Familie zu ernähren ich könnte wohl noch ein paar Beispiele mehr finden .........



Diese Fragen hatten sich einige User auch schon in einem anderen Thread gestellt. Netterweise hatte just zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Tierrechtstrompete Nessa eine Antwort für die wissbegierigen und andererseits natürlich strohdoofen Angler bereitgelegt. Der Inhalt ihrer Ausführungen mutet reichlich seltsam und befremdlich an. Kommentiert und besprochen wurde die Thematik hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1167001&postcount=7


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Fragen hatten sich einige User auch schon in einem anderen Thread gestellt. Netterweise hatte just zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Tierrechtstrompete Nessa eine Antwort für die wissbegierigen und andererseits natürlich strohdoofen Angler bereitgelegt. Der Inhalt ihrer Ausführungen mutet reichlich seltsam und befremdlich an. Kommentiert und besprochen wurde die Thematik hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1167001&postcount=7



Ha Ha da lacht doch mein Anglerherz guter Beitrag ....... dachte schon dass meine "Neue" Theorie nicht unentdeckt war. Auch ist es ganz amüsant die PETA foren zu lesen und deren Argumentation, sofern vorhanden, zu folgen. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht werden Rechtschreibfehler und andere Dinge angeprangert ........ die PETA foren sind seit kurzem Pflichtlesestoff in meiner Mittagspause nicht weil ich deren Sache gut finde sondern weil sie so erheiternd sind und fantasievoll ......  Dieser Thread lebt länger als PETA denn irgendwann werden wir den Nekrolog verfassen. Es war einmal .............


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wat wo??? Hab ich was verpasst hier? Sind sie jetzt doch schon unter uns??? Wie nennen sie sich hier im AB??? Ich will dat wissen.......:q:q:q



gute Idee lasst uns im Chat mal eine Live Diskussion machen, habe nicht viel zu tun im Büro und genügend Zündstoff auf Lager ............


----------



## sohra (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo,

  ich bin Mod auf Peta2.de; einige von Euch kennen mich aber wohl schon. Wie ich sehe, habt Ihr abgefahrenerweise auch schon meine Myspace-Seite gefunden. 

  Ich habe diesen Thread gestern zufällig entdeckt. Ich werde mich auf keine Diskussionen oder Provokationen einlassen, ich wollte nur kurz einige Dinge richtig stellen. 

  Es gab natürlich keine Anweisung „von oben“ den Thread zu schließen. Warum dieser Thread geschlossen wurde, habe ich erschöpfend erklärt. 

  Wie ich einem von Euch schon ins Peta2-Gästebuch geschrieben habe, war es mir persönlich zu blöde, mich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. An Aussagen wie „hast du dir schonmal überlegt, dass du den armen tieren das grünzeug wegfutterst???“ halte ich mich nicht auf. Allerdings habe ich die aggressive Eigendynamik eines solchen Threads unterschätzt. Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, die Diskussion im Einzelnen gar nicht verfolgt, hatte also auch gar nicht den Eindruck, Ihr würdet argumentativ die Oberhand gewinnen. Was würde das schon bedeuten? Ist doch klar, dass Ihr mehr Ahnung vom Angeln und über Fische habt als wir. So eine Diskussion ist ja auch kein Wissens-Contest. Und gegen unsere Ansicht, das Töten/Instrumentalisieren/Entfremden von Tieren sei unethisch, kann man nun mal schlecht mit irgendwelchen Fakten von Schonzeiten oder was kommen. Das sind einfach völlig unterschiedliche Ansätze. Egal. Was ich sagen will ist, dass ausschließlich Grund den Thread zu schließen, folgende Einschätzungen meinerseits war: Hier kommt keine produktive, konstruktive Diskussion mehr zustande; und zum anderen, dass die schlechte Stimmung dieses einen Threads auf die anderen übergegriffen hat. Einer von Euch war sich beispielsweise nicht zu schade, in einem anderen Thread danach zu fragen, ob Veganerinnen Schwänze lutschen, um es mal offen auszusprechen. Und natürlich werden in unserem Forum auch regelmäßig VeganerInnen verwarnt, wenn die sich im Ton vergreifen. Das könnt Ihr zum Teil sogar in meinem Gästebuch verfolgen.

  Übrigens wurde kurz nach der Schließung des Angel-Threads ein weiterer zum gleichen Thema eröffnet, und der ist nach wie vor offen, und wenn sich darin an die Nutzungsbedingungen gehalten wird, bleibt der auch offen. Das soll aber keine Einladung sein, denn ganz offen: Ihr habt ja auch gar keinen Bock darauf, dass wir in Euren Foren abhängen.

  Ganz ehrlich: Ich halte nicht viel von Zensur. Und in unserem Forum sind in der Tat viele Leute mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen (Tierrechtler, Tierschützer, Semi-Vegetarier, Neugierige, Umweltschützer, Menschenrechtler). Die ganze Thematik ist sehr emotional gefärbt. Das rechtfertigt natürlich keine Aggression gegenüber Andersdenkende, erklärt sie aber vielleicht ein bisschen. Mir persönlich blutet das Herz, wenn ich z.B. diese ganzen Bilder in Euren Avatars sehe; ich halte das moralisch für absolut verwerflich, lebende Tiere als Spielzeug zu benutzen. Gut, Ihr seid da leider anderer Meinung und ich bin nicht hier, um das zu diskutieren. 

  Auf jeden Fall sind nicht alle Tierrechtler fanatische Teenager mit Tunnelblick. Allerdings glaube ich, dass Leute mit einer solch anklingenden Attitüde eine höhere Tendenz dazu, sich auf hoffnungslose Diskussionen einzulassen, in denen mitunter nicht nur mit Watte geschmissen wird… Und ich finde auch nicht, dass sich die beiden Seiten (Tierrechtler vs. Angler) da viel genommen haben. 

  Wie gesagt: Das war’s von  mir. Ich bin nicht so idealistisch und/oder naiv zu glauben, ich könnte hier etwas reißen. Wenn Ihr also ernsthafte Fragen habt, stellt sie bei uns im Forum, da seid Ihr ja auch gut unterwegs, wie mir scheint. Ganz schön viel Zeit haben da einige von Euch. Na ja, besser Ihr verbringt sie damit, bei uns die Diskussionen zu verfolgen und Euch über sie aufzuregen, als mit Fischen zu spielen, wa? ;o)

  Ach: Adel, ich habe gehört, Du treibst Dich auch hier rum? Man, man…


----------



## Khain75 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

schöner beitrag sohera......mich würde mal intressieren was du von so äußerungen wie "gründen wir ein veganes dritte reich ohne juden"

hälst die dein kindergarten so von stapel lässt........ich meine geistig tiefer geht es ja wohl kaum noch.

und noch ein Tip verbring mal mehr zeit in deinem Forum und lies gelegentlich mal was da so abgeht...anstifftungen zu straftaten...verglorifizierung von Völkermord etc......

und dann kommt so nne satz ich halte nix von zensur...ja das merkt man.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja meinst Du nicht auch, dass es ab und an mal ein wenig zu stark übertrieben ist, was einige von euch geben? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Anglerfraktion alles ins Rollen gebracht hat. Jeder hat seine Meinung und die sollte jeder so ausleben dürfen wie er will, aber wenn ich dann lese das PETA einen Angler angezeigt hat, weil er einen Fisch auf den Händen hat und den danach frei lässt, dann fässt man sich doch an die Birne....... Da braucht ihr euch auch nicht wundern, dass alle Fleischfresser gegen euch sind...... Naja jedem das seine...... Ich angel weiter oder muss ich jetzt auch mit einer Anzeige rechnen.... Ich will bestimmt nicht provozieren, aber ich werde nie nicht eure Meinung teilen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@sohra

Na, Premiere. Klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht als wie das oben zuvor noch zitiert wurde. |wavey: 

Ist Dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, daß die meisten Angler Fische mögen - im doppelten Sinne des Wortes sicherlich?  

Gerade der Schutz, die Vermehrung, das Wachsen und die guten Lebensumstände sind den Anglern mehr wert als allen anderen Menschen, Grüppchen etc. Wenn ein Tier Rechte hat, dann zuallererst die naturgemäß zu Leben und seiner Art und Arterhaltung zu folgen.
Daß dann einige Tiere zu Nahrungszwecken entnommen werden ist ja idealerweise ein Abfischen des sich ergebenden Überbestandes und von einem waidgerechten Angler werden keine Tiere gequält oder irgendwie leiden lassen. 

Das sich eine eher kleine Gruppe Angler als Sportangler fühlt und sich sehr mit einem spielerisch anmutenden Zurücksetzen von Fischen brüstet, darf nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, daß die überwiegende Menge Angler die Fische als Nahrungsmittel aber auch Naturschönheit schätzt und den größten Aufwand zur Erhaltung dieser Tiere treibt.
Oder kennt jemand irgend einen vergleichbaren Aufwand - nahezu gegen Windmühlenflügel um Lachse, Meerforellen und Aale wieder heimisch zu machen oder zu erhalten? Für die Arterhaltung dieser Tiere tun die Angler maximal viel, die Verwertung einiger möglichst überschüssig gewachsener Individuen ist ein erklärtes Ziel. 

Wenn irgendwo tierquälerische Probleme anliegen, dann sind das in erster Linie Netzfischer oder Langleinenfischer, die Tiere qualvoll langdauernd zu Tode leiden lassen, dann sind das Grundschleppfischer die gnadenlos Nordsee oder andere Küsten zerstören. Dann sind das Großschlachthöfe und Massentierhaltungen die Tiere als blanke Masse ohne jeden Respekt für das Leben halten und qualvoll töten lassen. Auf einem Großschlachthof passieren Dinge, die auch hartgesottenen Fleischessern die Galle und Übelkeit hochtreiben. 

Wieso ist PETA nicht in erster Linie dort aktiv, wo Tiere eben nicht respektvoll behandelt werden, beim Leben in Art und Individuum wie auch am Ende beim Töten? 
Angler (zu ihrem größeren Teil) respektieren das Leben des Individuums Fisch und der Art im Besonderen. Mehr als viele andere - wenn nicht alle anderen Menschen. 

Daher wirken die verschiedenen Aktionen von PETA auf *alle* Angler so verfehlt wie jemand, der Steine aus einem Glashaus heraus schmeißt. Das ist eindeutig die falsche Richtung der PETA. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Wieso ist PETA nicht in erster Linie dort aktiv, wo Tiere eben nicht respektvoll behandelt werden, beim Leben in Art und Individuum wie auch am Ende beim Töten?


Deswegen:
*Tierschutz? Tierrecht??Vegetarier/Veganer??*
PETA wirbt öffentlich gerne damit, etwas „für“ Tiere zu tun. Es gibt Aktionen gegen Pelz als Bekleidung, gegen das Essen von Fleisch oder Fisch, gegen Tierversuche, gegen was weiß ich noch alles (der aufmerksame Leser merkt, es sind immer Aktionen gegen irgendwas, aber nie für irgendwas, geschweige denn für Tiere!!). Kein Wunder dass viele Unbedarfte meinen, wer PETA spendet, spendet für Tiere – FALSCH!

Es kommen aber auch solch doch eher abstrus zu nennende Dinge wie die Gemeinde „Fischen im Allgäu“ in Wandern im Allgäu“ umzubenennen, bei PTEA – Aktionen vor. Da doch Fischen (speziell natürlich auch „Freizeitfischen“, also Angeln) ganz furchtbar sei und jeder Angler eine verrohte Kreatur, nur dazu da Tieren Schmerz und Leid zu zufügen – am besten verbietet man das Angeln ganz, rottet Angler aus – und bis dahin kann man ja mal „harmlose“ Gemeinden umbenennen.......
Die ganzen Aktionen gegen irgendwelche in den Augen von PETA zu Unrecht Tiere oder tierische Produkte nutzende Menschen ergibt bei vielen Leuten das Bild, dass es sich bei PETA um eine Tierschutzorganisation handeln würde – also eine Organisation, der man guten Gewissen Geld spenden kann.

Man muss dann schon etwas länger in Publikationen dieser Organisation suchen, um herauszufinden das sich PETA eben explizit selber NICHT als Tierschutz- oder Naturschutzorganisation sieht, sondern als Tierrechtsorganisation. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Angelvereinen- oder Verbänden, welche nach §29 BnatSchG anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind.

Diese „Unwissenheit“ des breiten Publikums wird wohl auch deswegen gerne in Kauf genommen, da sich mit Tier- oder Naturschutz eben wesentlich besser Spenden sammeln lässt, als mit Tierrechten. Liest man in vielen Tierschutzforen im Internet, kann man leicht sehen, dass viele Menschen (immer noch) der Meinung sind, PETA wäre eine Tierschutzorganisation – und so streiten diese ahnungslosen Diskutanten für PETA in diesen Diskussionen immer wieder gerne mit dem Argument „man muss doch was für Tiere tun, PETA sind doch Tierschützer, die tun wenigstens was......“

Was sind denn dann aber die Ziele dieser Organisation, wenn sie laut eigener Aussage Tiere nicht schützen wollen, sondern für Tierrechte kämpfen, und vor allem, für welche Rechte welcher Tiere wollen sie kämpfen, woher leiten sich solche Rechte ab, und warum werden bloß Rechte von Tieren geschützt und nicht die von anderen Lebewesen wie zum Beispiel Menschen oder Pflanzen??

Bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung werden Tierrechtler oftmals in der Nähe des Naturschutzes und des Tierschutzes eingeordnet. Doch Tierrechtler sind nicht etwa besonders radikale Tierschützer. Sie verfolgen einen völlig anderen Ansatz. Naturschützer sorgen sich um Ökosysteme, Lebensgemeinschaften und Arten, Tierrechtler jedoch um jedes einzelne Tier. Ob eine Tierart häufig oder bedroht ist, hat für sie keinerlei Bedeutung.

Das heißt:
PETA geht es nicht darum Tiere, Tierarten oder ganze Biotope zu retten, sondern sie wollen dem einzelnen Individuum zu „seinem Recht verhelfen“. Dabei stellt sich hier schon die Frage mit welchem Recht sich PETA anmaßt, die Rechte der Tiere zu definieren?? Denn eigentlich ist es ja schon ein Eingriff in individuelle Rechte, wenn diese von jemand anderen als vom jeweiligen Individuum festgelegt werden. Denn PETA behauptet ja, dass jede Art und Rasse gleich zu behandeln wäre, ob Mensch oder Tier – Damit das PETA die Rechte anderer (in diesem Fall Tiere und nichtveganer Menschen) definieren will, verstößt PETA aber ja schon gegen diesen Grundsatz.

Interessant ist dabei die Begründung, warum das „nur“ Tiere, nicht aber z. B. Pflanzen betrifft (abgesehen davon dass sich ja auch Veganer ernähren müssen)ind:
Weil Tiere „sensibel wären und kommunikativ“, also fühlen und sich mitteilen.

Dass es zig Beispiele aus dem Pflanzenreich gibt, die „belegen“ das auch Pflanzen sensibel und kommunikativ sein können, verschweigt PETA deshalb gerne. Wie viele (Hobby)Gärtner gibt es, die behaupten dass Pflanzen bei Berieselung mit entsprechender Musik oder wenn man mit ihnen spricht, besser gedeihen. Ist doch ein klares Indiz dafür, dass auch Pflanzen „sensibel“ sind.

Und Pflanzen sind (im Sinne von PETA) auch kommunikativ: Es gibt Pflanzenarten die ihre Artgenossen mit Botenstoffen warnen, wenn Fressfeinde sie fressen, damit die anderen dann entsprechende Abwehrstoffe einsetzen können – ein klarer Fall von Kommunikation.

Wenn der Hobbygärtner seine fleischfressend Pflanze berührt, wird diese sich schließen, ein klarer Fall dass Pflanzen fühlen.

Da PETA ja immer gerne verallgemeinert, müssten sie daraus ableiten, dass nicht nur das „ermorden“ und gebrauchen“ von Tieren, sondern eben auch von Pflanzen allgemein ethisch und moralisch nicht vertretbar sein kann.

Warum PETA also diese Definition „fühlender Tiere“ nicht auch auf Pflanzen anwendet, werden wohl nur PETA, andere Tierrechtler und Veganer wissen.

*Zum Thema Peta und Spenden*:
·	Deutsche spenden gerne.
·	Meist und viel dann, wenn aktuelle Katastrophen anstehen und medial verbreitet werden.
·	Oder zu bestimmten Zeiten wie zum Beispiel zu Weihnachten.
·	Oder, ganz allgemein, für die Tiere, gerne mit süßen Glubschaugen und dem weichen Pelz.

Kein Wunder, dass sich viele Organisationen von diesem Kuchen gerne ein Stück abschneiden. Darunter viele, denen man diese Spenden von Herzen gönnt, da sie damit auch was sinnvolles anfangen. Leider aber auch viele, bei denen man nicht weiß wohin das Geld „versickert“. Oder auch solche, deren Ziele zweifelhaft sind. Auch solche die teilweise im Sinne ihrer jeweiligen Doktrin mal zu Straftaten aufrufen, meist im Sinne „bürgerlichen Ungehorsams“.

Solche zweifelhaften Organisationen argumentieren auch gerne mit wissenschaftlichen Zitaten, um dem spendenwilligen Bürger ein Gefühl der Richtigkeit einer Spende an diese Organisation leichter zu machen. Dabei werden dann bei einigen nicht so seriösen Organisationen gerne alte bis ältere Studien zitiert, diese oft noch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, anderslautende Studien werden nicht mal erwähnt, um das jeweilige Weltbild nicht zu erschüttern.

Für mich persönlich ist zum Beispiel die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA ein Beispiel dafür, wo kein Cent meines Geldes hingehen würde. Nicht weil ich Angler bin und deswegen vielleicht ein anderes Verständnis von Natur habe (die ich im Gegensatz zu manchem „Schreibtischtäter“ auch noch selber „in natura“ erleben kann und darf).

Sondern weil man dieser Organisation exemplarisch aufführen kann, warum für mich manche Organisationen trotz der Bescheinigung der „Gemeinnützigkeit“ und damit der Erlaubnis 
„Spendenquittungen“ auszustellen nicht zu denen gehören, denen man auch spenden sollte. Da es wirklich genügend andere, seriöse Organisationen gibt, die für sinnvolle Arbeit auf jeden Cent angewiesen sind.

Seriös??
Es gibt Organisationen, zu denen man stehen kann wie man will, sie tun aber etwas konkretes:
Sie errichten Biotope, sie pflegen Gewässer, sie errichten Krötenzäune, sie helfen im Tierheim......

Man muss dann schon etwas länger in Publikationen dieser Organisation suchen, um herauszufinden, dass sich PETA eben explizit selber NICHT als Tierschutz- oder Naturschutzorganisation sieht, sondern als Tierrechtsorganisation. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Angelvereinen- oder Verbänden, welche nach §29 BnatSchG anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind.

Diese „Unwissenheit“ des breiten Publikums wird wohl auch deswegen gerne in Kauf genommen, da sich mit Tier- oder Naturschutz eben wesentlich besser Spenden sammeln lässt, als mit Tierrechten. Liest man in vielen Tierschutzforen im Internet, kann man leicht sehen, dass viele Menschen (immer noch) der Meinung sind, PETA wäre eine Tierschutzorganisation – und so streiten diese ahnungslosen Diskutanten für PETA in diesen Diskussionen immer wieder gerne mit dem Argument „man muss doch was für Tiere tun, PETA sind doch „Tierschützer“, die tun wenigstens was......“

Seriöse Organisationen geben auch genau Auskunft, wie die Gelder verwendet werden, welcher Teil für die Verwaltung draufgeht, welcher Teil für welche konkreten Aktionen verwendet wird. Ich hab bei PETA mal eine Bilanz angefordert, die ist sowenig aussagekräftig und konkret wie die auf den PETA – Internetseiten aufgelistete Bilanz. Die Bilanz war „interessant“. Denn ich bekam die Anlage2, Blatt 8, da würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele Anlagen es gibt und wo die mindestens anderen 7 Blätter dieser Anlage sind.

Für 2004/5 gab PETA demnach aus:
Aufklärungs/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: 						887.139,55
Frachtkosten:									31.477,28
Reisekosten: 									30.569,9
Rechts/Beratungskosten: 							15.937,92
Büromiete: 									23.916,51
Sonstige Kosten:								15.901,43
Aufwendungen für Demonstrationen und Sonderveranstaltungen: 		7.117,88
Telefon/Faxkosten: 								10.928,75
Video/Audio: 									2.736,86
Spenden an Dritte: 								3.280,82
Büromaterial: 									3.420,26
Datenbankanschluß: 								2.407,43
Nebenkosten des Geldverkehrs: 						2.204,78
Büronebenkosten: 								1083,49
Bewirtungsaufwendungen: 							803,90
Jahresfehlbetrag (laut GV - Rechnung): 					44.301,77

Interessant ist dabei unter anderem, dass auf der PETAseite für 2004 auch folgende Zahlen angegeben sind, die in dem mir zugesandten Material fehlen (bzw. eben unter anderen Punkten "verbucht" sind):
Personalkosten: 								98.492

An Spendeneinnahmen hatte PETA demnach 2004: 			1.000.606

Dann gibts noch "sonstige Einnahmen" (würde mich auch mal interessieren, was das wäre): 
										25.408

Interessant sind auch diese Zahlen:
Nettovermögen Jahresanfang EUR 120,028 
Nettovermögen Jahresende EUR 61,330 
Einnahmen gesamt EUR 1,026,014 
Gesamtbetriebskosten EUR 1,084,712 

Falls also jemand in dieser Bilanz eine Position findet, in der Geld „für Tiere“ ausgegeben wird, bitte melden. Denn ich habe eine solche Position nicht gefunden!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

PS:
Hier noch ein schönes Spiel das auch PETA - Anhänger freuen dürfte, da werden Eskimos von Robben totgeprügelt))
*Klick mich ) *


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Hier noch ein schönes Spiel das auch PETA - Anhänger freuen dürfte, da werden Eskimos von Robben totgeprügelt))
> *Klick mich ) *




thomas du bist ja fies 

ich hätte folgende fragen.
1. wieso werden für straftaten minderjährige rekrutiert, und kein mod bei euch schreitet ein.

2. Wenn ihr angeblich soviel für Tiere tut, wieso tötet ihr sie dann, nur weil man kein zuhause für sie findet ?

3. wieso versucht ihr zb angler anzugreifen und keine grossen Firmen? jetzt komm mir nicht mit P&C was da von euch praktiziert wird, hat nix mit friedlicher Demo zu tun.

4. Ihr mehmt geld von leuten die Pelz tragen, ach ja Geld stinkt ja nicht oder?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> thomas du bist ja fies


Jo, beim Thema PETA gehen mir auch mal die Emotionen durch, bei so viel wirrem, undurchdachtem und agressiven Zeug.

Wobe ich immer versuche mich zu beherrschn und Argumente zu bringen, auf welche (seltsamerweise??) bisher noch niemand von PETA einging, weder warum Tiere schützenswerter als Pflanzen sind (da diese ja auch sensibel und kommunikativ sind (laut PETA - Definition) noch auf die Spendenverwendung/vollständige Bilanz.


----------



## Khain75 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

jajajajajaj Töten töten.  Blut......hmmm ....ok geht wieder


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Khain75 schrieb:
			
		

> jajajajajaj Töten töten.  Blut......hmmm ....ok geht wieder



khain, du bist aber die Robbe.................................|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Uns Angler hat es schon gegeben, als die Gründer von P... noch nachgedacht haben,wie man den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach seit ihr genau so überflüssig wie Unkraut in meinen Garten.
Ihr habt es noch nicht einmal drauf euch um die wirklichen Probleme zu kümmern.
Wenn ihr eines Tages da mal angekommen seit habt ihr in mir einen Mitstreiter.
Aber ich denke mal da brauche ich mir keine Hoffnung zu machen, ihr diskutiert ja lieber ob ein Fußball aus Leder sein darf.

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## allrounder (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt mal versucht....mich durch die diversen themen in den Foren..hier und bei peta2 durchgewühlt.....eines muss ich feststellen......

mir hat das gezeigt, das wir angler uns sehr wohl gegen peta wehren können.

das war endlich mal was....wo sie gemerkt haben, das man nicht alles einfach so sagen uns schreiben kann. die waren ja total überrascht, das auf einmal richtige diskussionen und peta kritische worte gefallen sind. wir haben da richtig schön unruhe reingebracht und vielleicht auch einige zum nachdenken gebracht.
nicht umsonst ist mit einer fadenscheinigen begründung der thread geschlossen worden.

leider waren aber auch beiträge (von beiden seiten) dabei...die sehr weit unter die gürtellinie gingen.....muss man leider auch sagen.

michael


ps: ist hier ein boardmember mit fundierten rechtskenntnisses? hab was bei peta auf der hp gefunden......und frage mich ab man da nicht eine retourkutsche abfeuern könnte....PN me


----------



## Angel-Ralle (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Tja, da merkt man es wieder:
Es geht im Leben nur um zwei Dinge: Moos und Möslein!

Neeee, so viel Verlogenheit um die Spendengroschen zukassieren und dann zu verpr***** - ich kapier nicht wie jemand für so viel geistigen Dünnsch*** noch das Konto plündert.

Aber frei nach A. Einstein: Es gibt zwei Dinge die unendlich sind - die menschliche Dummheit und das Universum.
Wobei ich mir bei dem Universum nicht ganz sicher bin!

I.d.S. Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## oknel (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

eben wieder auf kabeleinz sone bekloppte sendung gesehn mit nem taxi und der "berühmten" sateinzfrüstüxfernsehnmoderatorin, deren name mir entfallen ist.

promi-raten irgendwas in der art....: der gewinn soll an die tierschutzorganisation peta gehen,blabla.


das hab ich jetzt schon öfter bemerkt, dass viele menschen garnicht wissen, wofür die peta steht.
vielleicht sollte man mal ne aufklärungskampangne starten.

wurde vielleicht schon was in der richtung gesagt.... ich wollte nich alles lesen.
mfg


----------



## fjord-dusty (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@oknel: ja, sowas wurde schon gesagt, und ich bin sicher, daß mehr als nur ein paar der hier Beteiligten das im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten auch schon kräftig tun. #6 

Aber nun kurz zu dem Post von sohra.





			
				sohra schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab natürlich keine Anweisung „von oben“ den Thread zu schließen. Warum dieser Thread geschlossen wurde, habe ich erschöpfend erklärt.


Hm. Ich bin nicht die Einzige, die diese Erklärung nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte. Es gab in dem Thread durchaus einige Entgleisungen, die ich als Mod nicht hätte durchgehen lassen. Von allen beteiligten "Parteien", wohlgemerkt. Aber gerade gegen Ende des Threads kam nun eine vernünftige Diskussion zustande, die Fronten waren nicht mehr ganz so verhärtet. Und gerade dann wird der Thread wegen der "schlechten Stimmung" geschlossen? Die Logik dahinter erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz.


			
				sohra schrieb:
			
		

> An Aussagen wie „hast du dir schonmal überlegt, dass du den armen tieren das grünzeug wegfutterst???“ halte ich mich nicht auf.


Zu Recht, denn das sind keine Argumente, sondern Polemisierungen. Welche allerdings auf Seiten der Tierrechtler auch geradezu inflationär in Anspruch genommen wurden. 
Nichtsdestrotz gab es in diesem Thread durchaus vernünftige Argumente, und zwar nicht gerade wenige. Die wären es dann schon wert gewesen, eventuell mal drauf zu antworten. 

Es fällt mir auch relativ schwer, die Aussage eines Mods nachzuvollziehen, daß man eine Diskussion nicht im Einzelnen verfolgt hat, den Thread aber trotzdem mal schliesst, weil keine vernünftige Diskussion mehr zustande kommen kann.

Im Übrigen möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, daß nicht alle "Nicht-Tierrechtler" im entsprechenden Thread Angler waren. Da sollte man mit Floskeln wie "Einer von euch" vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger umgehen.
Ich denke, daß die meisten von uns einen absolut vernünftigen Umgangston gewahrt haben. Was man nicht von allen Beteiligten behaupten kann, leider. 


			
				sohra schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön viel Zeit haben da einige von Euch. Na ja, besser Ihr verbringt sie damit, bei uns die Diskussionen zu verfolgen und Euch über sie aufzuregen, als mit Fischen zu spielen, wa? ;o)


Ach, naja. Wie hier schon mal gesagt wurde: wenn auch nur eins der Postings nur einen einzigen User dort zum Nachdenken gebracht hat, war die Zeit nicht verschwendet. Und Zeit für die Fische war noch immer reichlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

*Hier*  mal wieder ein typisches Beispiel für in meinen Augen unqualifizierte PETA - Äußerungen.

Wieder einmal wird vom vorhandensein von Schmerzrezeptoren darauf geschlossen dass Fische Schmerz "empfinden" könnte im Sinne von bewußter Wahrnehmung.

Dass entsprechende Rezeptoren auf  Reize reagieren  hat noch nie jemand bezweifelt, aber es gibt ja auch zig Untersuchungen die behaupten, dass Fische nicht zur bewußten Wahrnehmung fähig sind - was PETA (wieder einmal) natürlich verschweigt.

Verweise nochmal auf mein obiges Postig Nr. 617 und muß für mich (wieder einmal) feststellen, das PETA für mich defintiv nicht zu den seriös argumentierenden Organisationen gehört!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Sind ja echt tolle Tierversuche.
Forelle mit über 40 Grad heißen Wasser getestet.|uhoh: |uhoh: 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Vergesst sie einfach; sind die Spucke doch sicher nicht wert! |kopfkrat
​


----------



## sundfisher (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier*  mal wieder ein typisches Beispiel für in meinen Augen unqualifizierte PETA - Äußerungen.
> 
> Wieder einmal wird vom vorhandensein von Schmerzrezeptoren darauf geschlossen dass Fische Schmerz "empfinden" könnte im Sinne von bewußter Wahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Ich findes es mehr als bedenklich wenn man (PETA) sich in einer Anklageschrift (nichts weiter ist dieser Brief oder was es sonst sein mag) auf einen Tierversuch beruft der "unnötige" Schmerzen verursacht hat um die eigene Sache zu rechtfertigen. Ich meine mich auch erinnern zu können einen Artikel gelesen zu haben indem man (PETA) sich über gerade dieses Experiment negativ ereifert hat (wahrscheinlich vor Veröffentlichung des Ergenisses) nur so ein Gedanke .............


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Stimmt, da könnt man bedenkenlos von Doppelmoral reden:
Auf der einen Seite alle zu Veganern bekehren wollen, keine Tierprodukte tragen wie Leder, auf der anderen Seite skrupellos für die eigene Sache gequälte Tiere ausnutzen (wobei noch interessant  zu wissen wäre ob PETA solche Untersuchungen auchfinanziert, geht ja aus der dürftigen Bilanz nicht hervor)..


----------



## Debilofant (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Mod auf Peta2.de;


 
Manno, kaum ist man mal nicht vor der Kiste, verpasst man gleich was . So muss ich es denn nachholen: Herzlich Wilkommen, liebe Sohra, hast in der Tat schon viele "Fans" hier... :m 



> ich wollte nur kurz einige Dinge richtig stellen.
> 
> Es gab natürlich keine Anweisung „von oben“ den Thread zu schließen. Warum dieser Thread geschlossen wurde, habe ich erschöpfend erklärt.


 
...richtig Stellen ;+ - diese Gelegenheit hast Du dann aber offensichtlich weitestgehend ungenutzt gelassen, mich hätten da soooooo viele Dinge interessiert, zu denen Du in Deiner Eigenschaft als Mod mal besser hättest Stellung beziehen sollen (Stichwort: eigene Forenregeln und permanenete Verstöße durch Nicht-Trolle bzw. in zahllosen Threads ohne Trollbeteiligung...) und Deine "erschöpfende Erklärung" zur Threadschliessung - der wundersamerweise durch beharrliche Versuche und Geduld seitens der wüst beschimpften "Trolle" gerade einen gesitteten Umgangston annahm - kann auch ich nach wie vor nicht einmal anhand der von Dir in meinen Augen lediglich vorgeschobenen "Gründe" nachvollziehen, was schon eine völlig andere Ebene ist als es Dir - selbstredend - nicht durchgehen zu lassen... Die auch insoweit servierte "Richtigstellung", nämlich dass Du den Thread geschlossen hast, nachdem Du ihn Dir nicht wirklich durchgelesen hast |kopfkrat , darf man, freundlich ausgedrückt, ebenfalls als verpasste Chance bezeichnen... 

Dass Wissen einer Diskussion und einer als einigermaßen akzeptabel zu bezeichnenden Meinungsbildung (der Prozess als solcher ist gemeint ) nicht förderlich sein soll, ist mir neu...|kopfkrat Ihr seid also in der beneidenswerten Lage, Euch ohne Wissen eine Meinung über Andere zu bilden und haltet dies auch nach wie vor nicht für erforderlich, wie man an den "Märchenseiten" und die "finsteren Legenden" über das Angeln nach wie vor mit größtem Erstaunen, jedoch auch ohne die inzwischen längst verflogene Verwunderung erkennen kann... Schlimmer noch: Ihr maßt Euch mit Eurer Wissenswüste über die Sportfischerei an, diese Menschen anzugreifen, zurechtzuweisen, sie in übelster und an Haltlosigkeit nicht zu überbietender Weise als verroht und abgestumpft mit vorgezeichneter Gewaltverbrecherkarriere öffentllich zu diffamieren, während man sich bei Euch nicht im geringsten daran zu stören scheint, dass Gewalt und Menschenverachtung in Euren Reihen nahezu durchgehend abgefeiert werden und auch visuell in den Avataren etc. als Identifikationsmerkmal (Waffen, Vermummung, angelegte Kampfmonturen) akzeptiert wird?????? Sind Bekehrung und verächtliche Angriffe, für den Fall dass die Bekehrung aussichtlos erscheint, wirklich alles, worum es Euch geht, um Eurer Organisation - zu welchen (kritikwürdigen, weil durchaus auch als sachfremd zu vermutenden) Zwecken auch immer - möglichst zu noch größerer Unterstützung zu verhelfen, indem Ihr Feindbilder aufbaut und pflegt und diese in der Öffentlichkeit vermarktet????

Ich habe mir heute auch noch mal die Mühe gemacht und mir einige weitere Beiträge von User Gizmo.... aus anderen Foren durchgelesen, und merke hier dann faierweise (gucke mal an, wäre schön, wenn unsere Äußerungen und vor allem unser Verhalten auch mal ebenso verständig gewürdigt würden...) nachträglich an, dass zumindest er mit seiner - gleichwohl in ihrer Form kritikwürdigen - Äußerung sich nicht das zu eigen gemacht hat, wonach es auf den ersten Blick überwiegend ausgesehen hat. Es war eine nur mit "Insiderwissen" nachvollziehbare rigorose und scharfe Distanzierung zu dieser UL-Sekte. Mittelbar ist daraus aber doch erkennbar, dass es eben nicht wenige Menschen gibt, die in der sog. Tierrechts"ethik" menschenverachtende Inhalte entdecken, sprich diese sind, ob gewollt oder nicht, nun einmal vorhanden, und manchen sind diese eben höchst willkommen... das sollte doch bitte schön extrem zu Denken geben und einer Moderatorin, die solche Inhalte scheinbar völlig ignoriert bzw. sie jedenfalls nicht klarstellt (was ich dann im Falle von Gizmo...getan habe), doch wohl erst Recht, oder...#d ?

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie Du es mit den ja erst heute zur Sprache gebrachten Verallgemeinerungen hältst, liebe Sohra, die Gelegenheit bestand doch heute auch, da was "richtig zu stellen"!

Also, wie wäre es mal mit einer eingehenden Stellungnahme zu den Dir hiermit erneut vorgehaltenen Versäumnissen, der Handhabung und Einhaltung Eurer eigenen Forenregeln und so manchem Aspekt mehr... - alles Aspekte, die weitestgehend nichts mit den von Dir als nicht diskussionswürdig bzw. diskussionsfähig erachteten (was Dir hiermit dann also nicht aufgedrängelt werden soll) Grunddifferenzen zu den Anglern in puncto Umgang mit den Tieren zu tun haben. Ich warte gespannt!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## fjord-dusty (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@Debilofant: |good: 
My thoughts, wenn auch ungleich eloquenter exakt auf den Punkt gebracht. Scheint, als haetten wir das gleiche Logikproblem. Wenn es denn wirklich eins sein sollte... :q 
So schliesse ich mich in allen Punkten vorbehaltlos an und warte ebenso gespannt mit.


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Respekt @sohra dass du dich hier blicken lässt.

Was mich als einziges bei der ganzen Geschichte etwas wundert ist folgendes:

Die Leute bei euch im Forum stellen es so dar als hätten sie Probleme damit permanent angefeindet zu werden und sich verteidigen zu müssen.
Es wäre ihnen lieb einfach in Ruhe gelassen zu werden und so leben zu dürfen wie man will.

Da hat hier niemand was dagegen, wir hätten das auch gerne.

Nur: ihr greift dauernd uns an, jetzt sogar mit einer Anzeige.
Wie passt das zusammen?
Lasst uns einfach in Ruhe und ihr werdet nie wieder was von uns hören. Angler sind sehr tolerant, es interessiert hier keinen was ihr esst oder wie ihr  lebt. Nur lasst uns in Ruhe.


----------



## tamandua (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hier hat sich nun offenbar ein über die Finanzen der PETA aufgeklärtes ''Team-Mitglied'' des Forums zu Wort gemeldet, um vermeintlich Licht in die Angelegenheit des Verbleibes der Spendengelder zu bringen. Wenn man von dem ausschmückenden Gerede und blumigen Worthülsen mal absieht, ist die Aussagekraft dieses Beitrages aber erschreckend gering. Es wird lediglich klar gemacht, dass die PETA ihr Geld vor allem für Rechtsstreitigkeiten verpulvert. Zudem werden, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, Aktivisten angeworben, die medienwirksame Auftritte aufs Parkett legen sollen. Mein ganz persönliches Lieblingszitat des Tages beschreibt eine solche (verständlicherweise) medienwirksame Aktion. Man lese und lache: 





			
				 Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Farbenfrohe, kontroverse Sensationen andererseits—z.B. Aktivisten, die sich nackt ausziehen nach dem Motto “lieber nackt als in der Haut eines anderen“ die auf den Laufsteg springen bei einer Modenschau, um gegen das schamlose Werben für Pelz durch ein Model zu protestieren etc.


 Bei aller ungewollten Komik dieser Aussage finde ich es jedoch sehr bedenklich, dass Spendengelder dafür ausgegeben werden, nackte Tierrechtler auf Laufstegen herumspringen zu lassen. Den Ausführungen des zumindest oberflächlich auskunftsfreudigen PETAners entnehme ich, dass (wie ja hier schon vermutet wurde) für die direkte Verbesserung von wirklich beklagenswerten und zu ändernden Zuständen nichts getan wird. Man verstrickt sich lieber in Rechtsstreitigkeiten, druckt eifrig Plakate, wirbt B-Promis an und unterstützt emsig ''direkte Aktionen'' (Die nichts mit wirkungsvoller Hilfe zu tun haben, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen).  Bezüglich der Rechtsstreitigkeiten in Deutschland scheint die PETA eher magere Erfolge vorweisen zu können, was amüsanterweise selbst User ''Gizmo'' feststellt. Auch die angepriesenen und sicher für viele Euronen angeheuerten Filmteams werden mit der dann xten Produktion über einen Schlachthof sicher nicht den bahnbrechenden Erfolg haben, den man ihnen seitens der PETA selbstredend attestiert. 
Am Ende des Jahres herrscht dann Ebbe in den Spendenkassen. Die Frage ist, was hat die PETA mit dem eingesetzten Geld erreicht? Hat man am Ende die vielen Plakate und Demos um der Plakate und Demos willen bezahlt und das eigentliche Ziel aus den Augen verloren? Hat man womöglich Unsummen in die Anstrengung wahnwitziger und von Erfolglosigkeit gekrönter Rechtsstreitigkeiten gesteckt (Hier erinnere ich nochmal an den Auslöser dieses Threads.)? 
Tatsächlich kann einen der Verdacht beschleichen, dass die PETA ihr gesamtes Geld verschleudert, ohne nennenswerte Erfolge vorweisen zu können. Immerhin über eine Million Euro, die, um es mal so deutlich zu sagen, einfach in den Sand gesetzt werden. Und das Jahr für Jahr. Heidewitzka! Da bin ich begeistert#v!


----------



## JunkieXL (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

genau Norbert, wir essen unseren leckeren selbst gefangenen Fisch und ihr eure Tofuklopse ... hat ja keiner was gegen! Nur Angler wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen (die meistens nicht, wie von Peta behauptet, sterben) anzeigen ist nicht die feine Art. Diese Angler setzen Fische wegen Bestandsschutz und Artenerhalt (weil man kann sich net aussuchen was anbeißt) zurück, was auch eine Art von Tierschutz darstellt! In anderen Ländern wie Holland ist die sogar gesetzlich festgelegt! ... Also das ihr gegen Pelze und Tierquälerei vorgeht finde ich super aber sowas Sinnloses wie gegen Angler, die zu 90% die Natur schützen wollen, Gewässer säubern und pflegen und viel Geld in die Renaturierung von Bächen und Flüssen stecken, vorzugehen ist für mich ein Unding. 

Tierschutz Ja, aber mit Köpfchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Tierschutz Ja, aber mit Köpfchen


Nochmal für alle:
Nicht mal PETA selbst bezeichnet sich als Tierschutzorganisation, sondern als Tierrechtsorga.

Da sich mit Tierschutz aber eher Spenden "organisieren" lassen, scheint es mir so dass PETA durchaus keinen großen Wert darauf legt das öffentlich zu machen.

Denn wenn die Leute erst mal alle mitkriegen dass PETA nicht Tiere schützen will, sondern für eine vegane Ernährung kämpft, dann würden die Spenden gleich weniger fließen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt @sohra dass du dich hier blicken lässt.
> 
> Was mich als einziges bei der ganzen Geschichte etwas wundert ist folgendes:
> 
> ...



|good: |good: |good: , denn nicht hier im AB wurde aufgerufen sich woanders einzuloggen um "Stunk zumachen " sondern im Peta2 Forum , den Rest behalte ich lieber für mich damit sich meine Großeltern nicht im Grabe umdrehen und sich fragen müssen wo meine gute Kinderstube geblieben ist .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## OLLI01 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das ganze ist ja eh ein Faß ohne Boden,die Diskussion meine ich.

Eigentlich wäre es ja mal an der Zeit die Medien darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
Die fänden es bestimmt interressant die ganzen pikanten Details über PETA zu lesen.
Wenn das alles so in der Öffentlichkeit puplik wird,
mal sehen wie viele Spenden die dann noch bekommen und wieviele B- Promis sich dann noch zu ihnen gesellen.
OLLI01


----------



## Marc38120 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

....dann lasst uns eine internetseite eröffnen, die die wahrheit über peta veröffentlicht!!!!!!!! wär doch mal was, anti-peta.de #h 

oder beseer, lasst uns einen artikel zur bild schicken, die interessiert sich sicher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |supergri 

ich mochte PETA eh noch nie |kopfkrat


----------



## interloper (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Liebe Peta nehm euch bitte dies zu herzen....

Gott,
gib mir
die Gelassenheit,
die Dinge
hinzunehmen, die ich
nicht andern kenn,
den Mut,
die Dinge zu ändern,
die ich ändern kann,
und die Weißheit,
das eine vom anderen
zu unterscheiden

(Crhistoph Friedrich Oetinger)


LG Marcel


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

In Bremen soll ein neues Wasserkraftwerk gebaut werden. Wie jetzt durch eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei im Auftrag des LFV Bremen und des VdsF festgestellt wurde, verstößt das Planfeststellungsverfahren gegen etliche deutsche und EU - Gesetze. Greenpeace befürwortet aber mit Nachdruck den Einsatz von Kaplan - "Fischhexel" Tubinen als besonders Umweltverträglich. Warum zeigt diese PETA nicht das land Bremen und Greenpeace wegen Tierquälerei an ?


----------



## JuergenS (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hallo zusammen, 

zu der Organisation mit den 4 Buchstaben gibt es nix zu sagen#d 
aber leider zu den Annahmen und Aussagen einiger Member hier was die geringe Chance einer Verurteilung betrifft.

Zum Beispiel die von *Thomas9904*


> Da bis dato in keinster Weise geklärt ist (weder vor höheren Gerichten noch bei den unteren Gerichten gab es solche Urteile, die einen Angler wegen zurücksetzen verurteilt hätten) dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen (kommt im Einzelfall ja immer erst mal auf die jeweiligen Umstände an) strafbar ist, besteht dazu keinerlei Anlass.



Das stimmt so nicht, es wurde schon mal ein Angler wegen Zurücksetzen verurteilt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=1674&highlight=Angler+verurteilt

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Aber nur, weil er den Fisch fotografierte. Das Gericht begründetet das Urteil damit : Der betreffende Angler sah, dass er den Fisch auf Grund seiner Größe nicht verwerten konnte. Er hätte ihn denn gleich zurücksetzen müssen und nicht noch Fotografieren.


----------



## JuergenS (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Begründung des Gerichtes war:
Der Vorgang des Wiegen Fotografieren und Zurücksetzen habe dem Tier länger anhaltende Leiden oder Schmerzen bereitet. Selbst wenn der Karpfen nur für 5 Minuten an Land gewesen ist reiche das.

Quelle: Angelwoche


----------



## Knispel (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

oder so.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ist ein sehr wichtiger Unterschied!!
Nicht das zurücksetzen wurde verurteilt, sondern das schiessen von Fotos (müssen meines Wissens nach mehrere gewesen sein) und das lange hantieren mit dem Fisch deswegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das lange hantieren mit dem Fisch deswegen.


Das macht den Unterschied aus. Eine gewisse Zeit zum Hakenlösen und zurücksetzen ist in Ordnung. Man geht vielleicht von höchstens um 1 min aus. (unverzüglich, umgehend, schnell)
Wenn jemand anders in der Zeit Fotos schießt, setzt man sich auch keinem Verzögerungsvorwurf aus. Den Fisch erst in fotogerechte Position bringen, evtl. noch beruhigen |rolleyes (wurde in einem anderen Thread gerade waidlich diskutiert), alles das sind unnötige Verzögerungen.

Irgendwo ist die Grenze und auch die rechtliche Grenze. Meines Erachtens läuft sie gerade hier (zwischen üblichen Kurzzeitlandaufenthalt und unnötigem), das ist rational begründbar und vom Prinzip her auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Khain75 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

wie sieht bdas eigentlich beim Auslöser dieses beitrages aus? gibts da was neues oder ist die sache eingeschlafen?


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein sehr wichtiger Unterschied!!
> Nicht das zurücksetzen wurde verurteilt, sondern das schiessen von Fotos (müssen meines Wissens nach mehrere gewesen sein) und das lange hantieren mit dem Fisch deswegen.


 
Das basiert m.E. doch nur auf das Geltungsbedürfnis diverser Sportfreunde. Da werden Fische , welche Nachts gefangen wurden bis zum Tag gehältert ( als wenn es kein Blitzlicht gibt ) nur um denn Fotos zu schießen. Wenn ich denn in manchen Karpfenmagazinen lese, dasss bis zu 50 Aufnahmen von einem fisch gemacht wurde, frage ich mich echt, muss das sein ? ich schieße auch mal ein Bild, aber das geht "Ratz - Fatz". Im Vorfeld suche ich mir schon die Stelle zum fotografieren aus , denn eben 2 - 3 Aufnahmen und Schluss. Vor allem würde ich die Fische nicht auch noch der Lokalpresse melden, wie in dem geschilderten Fall. Darauf hin ist doch erst die Anzeige an den beztreffenden Angler gestellt worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> wie sieht bdas eigentlich beim Auslöser dieses beitrages aus? gibts da was neues oder ist die sache eingeschlafen?


Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen hat PETA die Anzeige zurückgezogen ))

@ Knsipel:
Genauso seh ich das auch!


----------



## Khain75 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

:q :q :q  Ach das Überrascht nun aber|supergri |supergri |supergri |uhoh:


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mal zum Stand der Dinge:

Die Peta hat am 10.06. wohl ein Schreiben an die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt, in dem sie die Strafanzeige zurücknimmt ... 

Dank hierbei schonmal an alle Beteiligten, die dazu beigetragen haben #6  

Ob die Berliner den Fall überhaupt verfolgen bzw weiterverfolgen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Man hat mir überhaupt bis heute weder von Seiten der Peta noch von der Staatsanwaltschaft etwas offizielles zukommen lassen.

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## tapaesser (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zum Stand der Dinge:
> 
> Die Peta hat am 10.06. wohl ein Schreiben an die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt, in dem sie die Strafanzeige zurücknimmt ...
> 
> ...




mal ganz dolle für dich freuen tut sich der Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Naja, mal im Ernst:
Eigentlich wäre da doch ne Verhandlung ganz lustig gewesen, da die wohl kaum eine Chance gehabt hätten bei so schlechter Vorbereitung)

Trotzdem freut es mich auch, da damit unser Member weniger Stress hatte.

Aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die weiterhin einen Angler suchen, dem sie was anhängen können - die Chance kommt also sicherlich noch, dass sie vor Gericht wieder mal eine verpasst bekommen .-))


----------



## tapaesser (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Thomas,

lieber so, als Stress für unseren Boardkumpel. 

Diese Gruppe kann sich ja mal an mich wenden. Bin von Haus aus streitsüchtig.|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Du kannst ja nen Thread mit Fotos (von natürlich gesetzestreu) zurückgesetzten Fischen aufmachen und denen dann den Link schicken )


----------



## gizmo_duck (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				wallerangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gizmo_Duck
> Tierschützer
> 
> Dabei seit: 08.08.2005
> ...



ich will jetzt gar nicht mit euch diskutieren oder ähnliches weils einfach nix bringt und da ist mir meine zeit zu schade für....aber ich will das was da oben steht mal klarstellen....

um euch mal klarzumachen wie ich den beitrag gemeint habe hier lest mal das (komisch alle anderen hams verstanden...)

*Die Ironie (griechisch **ειρωνεία - altgriechisch eironeía, heute ironía ausgesprochen - wörtlich die Verstellung) ist eine Äußerung, die oft - aber nicht zwingend - das Gegenteil des Gesagten meint, die mit scheinbarer Ernsthaftigkeit den gegnerischen Standpunkt ins Widersprüchliche zieht. Im Gegensatz zum Humor ist Ironie eher kritisch und nicht um Zustimmung bemüht. *



und...



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dieser neuerlichen und desaströsen Entgleisung in der Wortwahl bin ich gespannt, ob sich mal ein Mod dazu hinreißen lässt, diese Aussage zu löschen. Ich vermute aber mal, dass dieses antisemitische Gedankengut unangetastet im Forum verweilen darf, schließlich ist ''Gizmo_Duck'' ein sehr aktives und eindeutig die tierrechtlerische und vegane Weltanschauung verbreitendes Mitglied. Und somit selbstredend unantastbar:v Seitens der Mods werden da vermutlich wieder alle Hühneraugen zugedrückt#d.
> Unfassbar, sowas.:v



ich wurde in diesem forum auch gesperrt 

allerdings nicht wegen sachen die ihr euch wünschen würdet...





so ihr dürft meinen account nun gerne löschen ich will eh nichts mehr hier schreiben (lasst den post aber bitte stehen)


----------



## tamandua (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hach, kaum ist mal Gras über eine Sache gewachsen, da kommt natürlich ein Kamel und frisst es weg|rolleyes.


----------



## holle (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, kaum ist mal Gras über eine Sache gewachsen, da kommt natürlich ein Kamel und frisst es weg|rolleyes.



|muahah:|good:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Leute, Leute,

660 Postings und 22.000 Zugriffe auf einen Thread über so einen belangslosen Pupsverein - ist das nicht etwas überbewertet?

Kann man diesen Thread nicht wegen Gegenstandslosigkeit zumachen?


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Problem an der Sache ist:
a. wir fördern mit dieser Diskusion ihre Aufmerksamkeit.
b. ist aber wehret den anfängen, wenn diese Rattenfänger uns Angler in Salamitaktik auseinander nehmen, haben alle verloren !!!
Deshalb ist es mir egal ob es Karpfenangler, Forellenteichfischer oder was sonnst noch ist.

Rühre meinen Kumpel nicht an.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Jetzt geht der Stress doch noch los ... heute morgen um 6.30 hat die Polizei glatt eine Hausdurchsuchung bei mir gemacht und Fotomaterial sichergestellt, Angelgerät fotografiert usw ... 
:v 

... mehr in Kürze


----------



## kanalbulle (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Stress doch noch los ... heute morgen um 6.30 hat die Polizei glatt eine Hausdurchsuchung bei mir gemacht und Fotomaterial sichergestellt, Angelgerät fotografiert usw ...
> :v
> 
> ... mehr in Kürze


...und da bist du nach einer Stunde hier schon wieder am tippen |kopfkrat
Deinen Rechner durftest du behalten ?
Was sind das denn für Deletanten ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Da man Dir ja hier nun hier im Thread groß und breit erklärt hat, dass die Fangfotos keine strafrechtlich relevanten Bilder zeigen, da sie in Holland gemacht wurden, brauchst Du Dir doch keine Sorgen machen und ob die nun Deine Rute und Rolle fotografieren, sollte doch nebensächlich sein.


----------



## doggie (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> ...Deletanten....


 
|kopfkrat


----------



## sundfisher (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Stress doch noch los ... heute morgen um 6.30 hat die Polizei glatt eine Hausdurchsuchung bei mir gemacht und Fotomaterial sichergestellt, Angelgerät fotografiert usw ...
> :v
> 
> ... mehr in Kürze


Mit PETA hat man doch nur Ärger, man wird beleidigt, beschimpft und denunziert und jetzt hetzen Sie auch noch die Polizei einem rechtschaffenen Bürger auf den Hals und das auch noch bezahlt durch unsere Steuergelder. Das erinnert einen fast an Zeiten ..... als man durch Denunzierung ganze Familien ............ vielleicht sollte man so langsam mal eine Gegengruppe gründen die der PETA auf die Finger schaut und denen das Leben ein wenig mit deren eigenen Methoden versüsst (eher versauert) ......

Drücke die Daumen dass der Stress bald vorbei ist.


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



sundfisher schrieb:


> Mit PETA hat man doch nur Ärger, man wird beleidigt, beschimpft und denunziert und jetzt hetzen Sie auch noch die Polizei einem rechtschaffenen Bürger auf den Hals und das auch noch bezahlt durch unsere Steuergelder. Das erinnert einen fast an Zeiten ..... als man durch Denunzierung ganze Familien ............ vielleicht sollte man so langsam mal eine Gegengruppe gründen die der PETA auf die Finger schaut und denen das Leben ein wenig mit deren eigenen Methoden versüsst (eher versauert) ......
> 
> Drücke die Daumen dass der Stress bald vorbei ist.



Genau das war auch mein Gedanke. Haben wir hier keine Anwälte?
Es kann nicht sein dass so eine Extremistentruppe den Rechtsstaat verbiegt und manipuliert und wir als normale Bürger von denen kriminalisiert werden.
Die kleben sich einfach mal den Tierfreund Aufkleber drauf und keiner kuckt nach...was die zB mit ihren Hunden machen fällt für mich unter den Begriff Folter.
Schade dass ich Informatiker bin, als Anwalt würde ich denen jeden Tag 20 Anzeigen reinflattern lassen.


----------



## Micky (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich drück die Daumen, dass ALLES gut wird....


----------



## camilos (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Da man Dir ja hier nun hier im Thread groß und breit erklärt hat, dass die Fangfotos keine strafrechtlich relevanten Bilder zeigen, da sie in Holland gemacht wurden, brauchst Du Dir doch keine Sorgen machen und ob die nun Deine Rute und Rolle fotografieren, sollte doch nebensächlich sein.


 
Das ist der Geist und die Solidarität, die die Anglergemeinschaft braucht, um solche Aktionen zu verhindern! Weiter so! Danke! #d #d  

C&R viel Glück (und Geduld) bei der Sache. Halte uns bitte (im richtigen Forum  ) auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein. Da schaut man nichts Böhses ahnend ins Board und muss dann sowas lesen. Da schwillt mir der Kamm.#q Hieß es nicht vor geraumer Zeit, der Verein, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte, da ich ihn sonst schlimmstens verhunzen würde, habe seine Anzeige zurückgezogen? Offenbar wurde nur gewartet, bis etwas Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist. Um dann, wie jetzt offenbar geschehen, klammheimlich doch noch einmal nachzutreten. Unfassbar, sowas. Dabei war es um diese Angelegenheit so wohltuend ruhig geworden.
Jetzt werden wieder locker Spendengelder von wohlmeinenden Mitgliedern (Diese meinen natürlich, sie spenden Geld für den Tier*schutz*, nicht für sinnbefreite ''Tierrechtsarbeit'')verbraten, um einen vermutlich weitgehend ergebnislosen Rechtsstreit durchzuknüppeln. Die Fische wurde ja alle in Holland gefangen, es hat sich also niemand strafbar gemacht.#d Ein Hoch auf die Verantwortlichen, die offenbar ihre Zeit nicht sinnvoller einzusetzen wissen!!#q#q

Ich für meinen Teil muss jetzt erstmal eine beruhigendes Teechen schlürfen, um vor lauter Entsetzen und Wut nicht diesen:v hier zu machen. Danach ist mir nämlich.


----------



## Franky (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hieß es nicht vor geraumer Zeit, der Verein, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte, da ich ihn sonst schlimmstens verhunzen würde, habe seine Anzeige zurückgezogen?...


Der Ansicht bin ich bis eben auch gewesen....... #q |gr: Was soll das denn jetzt???? Ohmann... #d #d  Dieser "Verein" verheizt seine auf scheinbar merkwürdige Art erworbenen "Spendengelder" auf eine recht fragwürdige und offenbar aussichtlose Weise... Ich sag jetzt lieber nix weiter............... :v
Ausser natürlich: Ohren steif halten - ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles doch gut wird!


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



camilos schrieb:


> Das ist der Geist und die Solidarität, die die Anglergemeinschaft braucht, um solche Aktionen zu verhindern! Weiter so! Danke! #d #d
> 
> C&R viel Glück (und Geduld) bei der Sache. Halte uns bitte (im richtigen Forum  ) auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Grüße



Du hast das Posting nicht verstanden...

(edit): du hast Recht. ICH habe das Posting nicht verstanden. 
Wir sind aber nicht alle so, ich bin solidarisch und ganz auf eurer C&R Seite. Hab gottseidank auch nichts zu befürchten in Frankreich.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



camilos schrieb:


> Das ist der Geist und die Solidarität, die die Anglergemeinschaft braucht, um solche Aktionen zu verhindern! Weiter so! Danke! #d #d
> 
> C&R viel Glück (und Geduld) bei der Sache. Halte uns bitte (im richtigen Forum  ) auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Grüße


 
ich habe vor einem Jahr schon geschrieben, dass dieses "Auf der Nase rum tanzen" mit Bildern und öffentliche Missionierungsversuchen genau dazu führen werden, was man hier nun beklagt.

Macht es von mir aus, aber zieht andere nicht mit hinein und missioniert diese nicht dahingehend. Nur dadurch sind die Kameraden doch darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden. 

Und auch meinem besten Kumpel sage ich für gewöhnlich, wenn er falsch liegt. Das macht das Kumpel sein eben aus und nicht blinde Solidarität in jeder Situation. Vielleicht denkst Du mal über DEN Geist der Kameradschaft nach. Mein Solidarität kannst Du in eben jahre alten Treads nachlesen. Da habe ich genau davor nämlich seinerzeit gewarnt. Nun machen sie ernst. Wundert Dich das ernsthaft?


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du hast das Posting nicht verstanden...


 
Das war auch gar nich sein Anliegen, befürchte ich.


----------



## havkat (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Alter Schwede!



> etzt geht der Stress doch noch los ... heute morgen um 6.30 hat die Polizei glatt eine Hausdurchsuchung bei mir gemacht und Fotomaterial sichergestellt, Angelgerät fotografiert usw



Wenn man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lässt, dass es sich hier ums Angeln und nicht um Raubüberfall mit Geiselnahme handelt, dann fällt mir nix mehr ein.

Da werden Jungs von der Exekutive zur HD samt Spurensicherung abgestellt und damit, nicht unerhebliche, Steuermittel verbraten.

Wofür?

Kneif mich mal einer. Hab ´n schlechten Traum.


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Fast könnte einen da der Verdacht beschleichen, dass der Verein, dessen Namen ich vor lauter Abscheu auch weiterhin nicht nennen mag, seine Kontakte zu gewissen Stellen hat spielen lassen, um den eigentlich bereits zur Ruhe gekommenen Stein noch einmal ins rollen zu bringen. Ich betone:_* könnte*_. Ich glaube und sage (natürlich) nicht, dass es so ist. Das wären ja ungeheuerliche Vorwürfe.#d|rolleyes


----------



## camilos (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hi Aali,

Ich missioniere gar nicht, ich zwinge niemanden zu nichts. 

Wenn mein Sohn aus einem Baum fällt und sich böse Weh tut, obwohl ich ihn vorher über die Gefahr seines Tuns gewarnt hatte, dann sage ich doch nicht besserwisserisch "Siehste, ich habe Dir doch gesagt, dass Du Dir einen Arm brechen würdest", das wäre eine grobe Verletzung meiner Pflichten als Vater und vollkommen gegen mein Instinkt. Ich bringe ihm zum Arzt, tröste ihn und hoffe, dass er eine Lehre daraus gezogen hat.

Ich fand es seiner Zeit sehr gut, dass Du über die Risiken des Verhaltens gewarnt hast und ich habe, unter Anderem, Deine Anmerkungen als Grundlage meines Handels verwendet. Weil Du und andere mich in der Tat auf etwas aufmerksam gemacht haben, was ich nicht bedacht hatte. Mein Lob und Dank dafür, falls ich es noch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.

ABER....

C&R hat die Polizei zu Hause gehabt, Hausdurchsuchung und knallharte und komprometierende Beweisfotos von seinem im Keller liegenden Angelgerät gemacht  (hoffentlich haben sie auch Fingerabdrücke gesichert und eine DNA-Analyse durchgeführt), das ist alles andere als angenehm. Auch wenn Du und andere das Handeln des anderes als falsch einstufst, jetzt gilt es umso mehr Flagge zu zeigen und, zumindest, Solidarität zum Ausdruck zu bringen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Rechtsprechung (und tierschutzende Aktivisten) uns Anglern kein Tor schießt. Wenn ich Rechtsanwalt wäre, würde ich meine Dienste für die Freiheit der Anglerschaft anbieten. Ich bin es aber nicht, deswegen bleibt mir nur eine Solidaritätsbekundung übrig.

Jetzt wurde der persönliche Raum von C&R verletzt, da bringt es nicht sonderlich viel "Na siehste!" zu sagen. Das habe ich genau mit meinem Kommentar gemeint.

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich versteh Dich ja sehr gut. Allerdings gehst Du dabei immer noch von der falschen Grundvoraussetzung aus, dass Du und andere das Dingen in Deiner Signatur auch in meinem Namen der Anglerwelt schmackhaft machen wollen und dem ist eben ausdrücklich nicht so. Insofern ist die Anglerwelt genauso vielfältig wie jede andere auch und die totale Solidarität eben nicht zu erwarten. 

Es geht mir dabei eigentlich weniger darum, "es immer schon gewusst zu haben", was nun geschehen ist, es geht mir eben um die damals bereits dargelegten Bedenken, dass dieses Treiben auch für mich irgendwann Einschränkungen bringen wird, die ich eigentlich gar nicht verursache. Es geht hier eigentlich noch weiter: Am Ende wird sich hier kein Mensch mehr trauen, Angelnbilder zu veröffentlichen. Und warum? Weil eine kleine Gruppe innerhalb der Anglerschaft ziemlich beratungsresistent meinte, einer vermeintlich dummen Organisation erstens auf der Nase rum tanzen zu müssen und zweitens jede Warnung in den Wind geschlagen hat.

Aber nochmals: Ich hoffe, der Betreffende kann nachweisen, dass er die Bilder in Holland aufgenommen hat. Ab dem Punkt jedoch hört dann zumindest meine Solidarität und der Trost auch auf. Immerhin ist der Betreffende ja nicht mein Sohn, sondern entgegen diesem alt genug, um zu wissen, was er tat und dass er inzwischen Strafmündig ist. 

Was nun den Trost angeht, so zielt dieses Beispiel etwas zu kurz. Meinem Sohn würde ich nie vermitteln, dass es einen guten Förster ausmacht, einen Baum zu fällen, wieder einzupflanzen, damit ich ihn nochmals fällen kann. #h


----------



## Big Rolly (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Wie sieht das juristisch eigentlich aus ??

Können wir die auch verklagen??
Ich bekomm Kopfweh wenn ich denen ihren geistigen Dünnschiss lese und gleichzeitig Bauchweh vor lachen. Ob man da nicht schmerzensgeld einklagen kann ??

Sind in meinen Augen die gleichen Umweltterroristen wie die Typen von Grienpeace   (mit Absicht falsch geschrieben)​


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ne also Greenpeace ist 3000 mal besser als diese Typen.
Die in einen Topf zu werfen ist nicht gerecht, das wäre ein ungerechtfertigtes Lob für die Peta.


----------



## Big Rolly (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne also Greenpeace ist 3000 mal besser als diese Typen.
> Die in einen Topf zu werfen ist nicht gerecht, das wäre ein ungerechtfertigtes Lob für die Peta.




Ok dann nehme ich meine Behauptung zurück 
will P*ta  ja kein Lob aussprechen und Boardprügel kassieren


----------



## Big Rolly (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Erst wenn der letzte Angler im Knast sitzt

und die Seen vor lauter Fische überfüllt sind

werdet Ihr feststellen, dass die von P*ta auch nur in Ruhe

angeln wollen...:q :q :q :q :q 







​


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Dass deswegen ne Hausdurchsuchung stattfindet ist eigentlich in meinen Augen etwas "übers Ziel geschossen".

Wahrscheinlich hat catchandreleaseit noch was anderes angestellt, vielleicht PETAner verprügelt oder bedroht?? 
))))


----------



## Knispel (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mich würde echt einmal interessieren, mit welchen Argumenten ein Richter die Hausdurchsuchung angeordnet hat. Heftig soetwas....


----------



## Debilofant (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

...wenngleich man Genaueres nicht weiß, so erscheint mir eine solche Aktion, die einen nicht unerheblichen Grundrechtseingriff beinhaltet, dem ersten Anschein nach spontan zumindest unter dem rechtsstaatlichen Aspekt des Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips mehr als bedenklich bzw. überprüfungsbedürftig...#d - da wurde wohl mal wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## bennie (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

jup, da solltest du mal nachhaken mit welchem Recht die in dein Haus gehen ....


----------



## Hummer (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Mein Gott, in was für einem Land leben wir eigentlich? 

Hausdurchsuchungen wegen ein paar Fischen...

Petri

Hummer


----------



## tamandua (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das Recht dazu werden sie gehabt haben, auch wenn es, wie von Debilofant angemerkt, dem Prinzip der Verhältnismäßigkeit zuwider läuft. Wenn der Herr Staatsanwalt die Hausdurchsuchung abgesegnet hat, dann wird es verdammt schwer sein, ihn vom Unrecht seiner Entscheidung zu überzeugen. Auf diesen Versuch sollte man sich gar nicht erst einlassen. Wichtiger scheint es in diesem Fall doch klar, dem Ursprung allen Übels vor Gericht eine Niederlage zu bescheren. Dem Verein muss mal heimgeleuchtet werden.


----------



## Big Fins (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hier der Rofl schlechthin:
org Zitat Peta:
m Juli und August gibt es bei Ikea bundesweit wieder das barbarische „traditionelle Krebsessen“.

So zum Beispiel vom 25.-27. Juli 2006 abends ab 19Uhr im Ikea Ludwigsburg.
Krebse werden wie Hummer lebend in kochendes Wasser geworfen.
Ikea lehnte ein Konsengespräch mit PETA ab.

Bitte teilt Ikea mit, dass lebende Tiere kochen nichts mit Gemütlichkeit, Tradition oder Möbeln zu tun hat und beschwert euch fleißig und wiederholt
------------
Über die mäßige Rechtschreibleistung der Salat essenden Supertipse können wir ja noch erhaben hinwegsehen, aber der geistige Inhalt geht kaum noch auf die 'Kuhhaut' .
Also ich hab drei Fehler gefunden, wer findet mehr?


----------



## Big Rolly (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hab grad was im TV gesehen was mich mit den Ohren wackeln lässt.
Da ist doch tatsächlich so ein hirnrissiger Designer auf die Idee gekommen
und klebt auf lebende Kakerlacken Strassteine bindet die an an eine Schmuckkette und die Leute heften es sich als Brosche an.

Das wäre doch mal was für die P*taisten dann lassen sie vielleicht uns mal in Ruhe dann hätten sie ja schliesslich was zu tun..

Wenn es interessiert folgt einfach dem Link 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/31/0,4070,3917119-0,00.html


----------



## Rausreißer (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:


> Jetzt geht der Stress doch noch los ... heute morgen um 6.30 hat die Polizei glatt eine Hausdurchsuchung bei mir gemacht und Fotomaterial sichergestellt, Angelgerät fotografiert usw ...
> :v
> 
> ... mehr in Kürze



Wegen Deinen Fischen/Bildern ?

Ach was |uhoh: , mit richterlicher Durchsuchungsbefehl (erforderlich)
oder Gefahr i.V.... ???

Einen Grund (nach § 106 II StPO) hast Du bestimmt gehört. |znaika: 

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du da mal etwas mehr ins Detail gehen könntest. #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Hansen (29. August 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Aber nochmals: Ich hoffe, der Betreffende kann nachweisen, dass er die Bilder in Holland aufgenommen hat.


 
Also, ich hoffe doch stark, dass die Unschuldsvermutung auch für Angler gilt... Aber man kann sich ja offenbar keiner Sache mehr sicher sein.


----------



## Quercus (3. September 2006)

*Selbst eingebrockte Suppe bitte auslöffeln!*

Moin,
vielleicht sollten all diejenigen Vertreter der Catch & Release-Fraktion auch bereit sein, ihren öffentlich propagierten Rechtsbruch zu verantworten.
Es geht hier nicht darum, ob ich Catch & Release generell toll finde oder ablehne, sondern darum, dass jeder weiß damit gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen. Basta!


----------



## Lachsy (3. September 2006)

*AW: Selbst eingebrockte Suppe bitte auslöffeln!*



Quercus schrieb:


> Moin,
> vielleicht sollten all diejenigen Vertreter der Catch & Release-Fraktion auch bereit sein, ihren öffentlich propagierten Rechtsbruch zu verantworten.
> Es geht hier nicht darum, ob ich Catch & Release generell toll finde oder ablehne, sondern darum, dass jeder weiß damit gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen. Basta!




Nein ebend nicht, du solltes mal die geltenen gesetze lesen , hier hat bundesland zu bundesland andere gesetzt,und wenn ich zb schreibe das ich C&R betreibe, verstosse ich gegen kein gesetz, da ich in NL angel.

zum anderen geht die Peta davon aus das der username , gleichzusetzen ist mit C&R

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Knispel (3. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

In keinem Fischereigesetz der BRD besteht eine Entnahmepflicht. Einfach einmal lesen.


----------



## Big Rolly (3. September 2006)

*AW: Selbst eingebrockte Suppe bitte auslöffeln!*



Lachsy schrieb:


> zum anderen geht die Peta davon aus das der username , gleichzusetzen ist mit C&R
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Was will man von solchen überlebenden Gehirnspender von Peta auch verlangen ??  #c


----------



## holle (3. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



Knispel schrieb:


> In keinem Fischereigesetz der BRD besteht eine Entnahmepflicht. Einfach einmal lesen.



 das stimmt so nicht ganz. da fällt mir spontan ein satz ein der in einigen sächsischen gewässerfestlegungen steht. zb. für die talsperre lehnmühle gilt: "die fischart blei (brassen) ist in jedem fall nach einem fang dem gewässer zu entnehmen und durch den angler zu verwerten."


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



holle schrieb:


> sächsischen gewässerfestlegungen



Dabei handelt es sich aber gerade nicht um ein Gesetz.


----------



## holle (3. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

zählt unter: besondere regelungen die das gesetz ergänzen   aber lassen wir mal die goldwaage weg :q


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



holle schrieb:


> zählt unter: besondere regelungen die das gesetz ergänzen   aber lassen wir mal die goldwaage weg :q



Das ist keine Frage der Goldwaage. Wenn Du gegen eine vereins- verbandsinterne Regelung verstößt, fliegstb Du schlimmsten Falls aus dem Verein/ Verband. Bei einem Gesetzesverstoß droht der Strafrichter.


----------



## Quercus (3. September 2006)

*C&R gesetzeskonform? Wo ist dann das Problem*

Wenn also in keinem Gesetz die Rede einer Entnahmepflicht geregelt ist, wo ist dann das Problem?

Im übrigen hab ich durchaus schon mal in die einschlägigen Gesetze reingeschaut, da ich aber kein photographisches Gedächtnis hab und auch kein Jurist bin, möchte ich mich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall krass, wie manche C&R-Anhänger ihre Auffasssung geradezu als Religion predigen und sämtliche "primitiven" Kochtopfangler verteufeln.

Bei mir persönlich verhält sich das so, dass ich die Fische beangel, die häufig im Gewässer vorkommen und das sind hier an der Weser Weißfische, Döbvel und Aale sowie Bachforellen. Diese entnehme und verwerte ich auch! Hechte sind sehr selten, trotzdem habe ich beim Barschspinnen letzte Woche nen maßigen gefangen und zurückgesetzt, weil ich meine, dass die Population keine Entnahme verträgt. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass ich die seltenen Arten (und das sind in der regel die Raubfische) nicht entnehme.
Genauso lehne ich Wettfischen ab.
Mal ne kleine Parallele zur Jagd (die ich auch ausübe): Es wird soviel geschossen wie der Bestand verträgt. Punkt!
Mann stelle sich vor die Jäger schiessen die großen Hirsche nicht mehr, sondern erlegen sie nur mit nem Betäubungsgewehr, machen ein Foto und geben dem Hirsch dann dem Standnachbar zum Abschuß frei...

@ Sailfisch: Mal ne andere Frage: Kennst du ne Nina Wiederhold aus Felsberg?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Manchmal glaube ich doch, daß einige von uns ziemlich lernresistent sind. 

Das zurücksetzen von Fischen ist keineswegs verboten. Es kommt nur auf die richtige Argumentation an. 
D.h.:

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich Fische zum essen fangen will. Ich mag aber nicht jeden Fisch essen, habe also keine sinnvolle verwendung dafür. Meine Angelmethode ist auf meinen " Zielfisch " ausgerichtet. Leider kann ich nicht vermeiden, daß ab und an auch andere, als die gewollten Fische an die Angel gehen. Dies betrifft sowohl Art als auch Größe des Fisches. 
Fange ich einen unerwünschten ( heißt für mich nicht verwertbaren ) Fisch, *muß *ich diesen zurücksetzen, Sollte ich diesen töten, tue ich das ohne einen vernünftigen Grund und verstoße somit gegen das ( jedem Fischreigesetzt übergeordnete ) Tierschutzgesetz. Ausnahme sind stark verletzte Fische und hegerische Gründe. 
Einer diesbezüglichen evtl. Anzeige sehe ich mit freudiger Erwartung entgegen.

Nach diesem Ausflug zum Thema C&R zurück zur Peta.

Wir liefern denen doch nur geeignete Munition wenn wir sagen das wir jeden Fisch zurücksetzen, also gar nicht zum Nahrungserwerb fischen gehen. *Das *ist genau der Punkt. 
Also lasst den Scheiß und geht Nahrungsmittel angeln. Sehr selektiv natürlich. Schon nehmen wir dieser Diskussion den Wind aus den Segeln und Ruhe ist.

Ralf


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Ralle,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele....


----------



## HD4ever (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hab neulich mal gelesen das sich ein Verein, der aufgrund eines "Hegefischens" ähnliche Rechtsprobleme hatte, sich hilfesuchend an den VDSF o.ä. gewand hat und um Rechtshilfe durch deren Anwälte gebeten hat ...
hab nun den ganzen Thread nicht durch gelesen, aber ich denke als Einzelperson in sone schlechten Traum wird es ganz schön gefählich den Prozess verlieren zu können ... #c
Man könnte sicherlich mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen ob es vergleichbare Anklagen schon gegeben hat, wenn nicht und es findet ein "Richtlinienprozess" statt, denke ich das die Chancen das sich der VDSF da evtl. mit einklingt nicht so gering sind...
Wer weiß was sonst das für Auswirkung für *alle* hat wenn das in die Hose gehen würde ... #q
Denke man muß hier nicht für das für und wider der C&R Sache diskutieren ..... wird ja nun schon seit Jahrzenten praktiziert ohne das es da Probleme gab, mir fallen ja oft auch welche aus der Hand :m
Denke die PETA Deppen ziehen alle an einem Strang, während hier immer noch ne Menge Diskussionen untereinander sind |uhoh:


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Der von Dir angesprochene Fall befaßt eine Anklage der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover. In diesem Fall hat sich der VDSF eingeklingt. 
Letztlich wurde die Teilnehmer und Veranstalter nicht angeklagt. Dies verdanken sie aber nicht dem VDSF, sondern einem Oberstaatsanwalt der in dieser Sache eine Begutachtung eingefordert hat, mit der Begründung man schulde den Angler Rechtsklarheit, wie wahr, wie wahr.
Der VDSF pauschalisiert C&R als angeln auf große Karpfen mit dem Ziele diese wieder zurückzusetzten. Damit wird er dem Problem nicht gerecht, uns Anglern wird dadurch mehr geschadet. Der DAV vertrritt in dieser Sache m.E. eine den Anglern dienende Position, wie man es von einem Anglerverband erwarten muß (respektive für den VDSF müßte).


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, den VdsF bei solchen Sachen außen vor zu lassen. Sobald dieser sich einklinkt, hat der Angler schon verloren.
Dem VdsF ging und geht es nicht um die Rechte des Anglers sondern einzig und allein um Wahrung seines Standes. Das dies mit der heute praktizierten Angelfischerei aber auch gar nix mehr zu tun hat, dürfte jedem interessierten Angler hinlänglich bekannt sein. Der VdsF scheut jegliche öffentliche Konfrontation mit Umwelt- und Tierschützern. Anders als Vereine und Verbände z.B. in England ( die haben auch zahlreiche , z.T. militante Tierschützer am Hals ) wird der VdsF niemals in die Offensive gehen. Nach dem Motto " Everybodys Darling is everybodys Depp " führt dieser Weg langsam aber stetig in die Bedeutungslosigkeit. Das wäre nicht weiter schlimm, wenn er nicht uns Angler mitziehen würde. 

Ich habe zum Thema " zurücksetzen unerwünschter, nicht verwertbarer Fische " eine Mail an den VdsF gesandt. Nur mal so um die Reaktion zu prüfen. Das Resultat war ein Telefonanruf eines VdsF Funktionärs. 
Sinngemäß mit folgendem Inhalt:
Man werde sich zu diesem heiklen Thema natürlich nicht schriftlich äußern. Streng genommen muß jeder gefangene Fisch dem Wasser entnommen werden, sofern er nicht geschützt ist oder unter dem Mindestmaß liegt. Dies sei natürlich absoluter Quatsch, aber die aktuelle Rechtslage würde das fordern. 
Ich solle am Wasser nach Rechts und Links schauen, ob ich beobachtet werde. Wenn nicht den Fisch zurücksetzen, wenn doch, diesen mitnehmen. 

Das war eine typische VdsF Reaktion. Zum einen ein unwahrer Hinweis auf die aktuelle Rechtslage, dann das Eingeständniss, daß man offiziell wieder besserem Wissen handelt, und zuletzt noch die Aufforderung gegen diese, deren Meinung nach aktuelle Rechtslage, zu verstoßen. 

Ich frage mich seit fast 20 Jahren was die Angler bewegt, Mitglied im VdsF zu sein. Suizidverlangen ????

Wenn schon einen Verband, dann den DAV. Da ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber es scheinen noch ein paar Angler an der Basis zu sitzen.

Ralf


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Typisch, dieser Spruch kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube unser LFV hat mir gegenüber aus so argumentiert.


----------



## OLLI01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

@ Ralle 24
Mein reden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|good:


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hier die Grundsätze des VDsF, alles andere, wird grundsätzlich abgelehnt, für mich interessante Stellen hab ich einmal geschwärzt :
Grundsätze der Angelfischerei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Eine Arbeitsgruppe, zusammengesetzt aus Mitgliedern des Verbandsausschusses des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer sowie der Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission (FWK) hat dem Verbandsausschuss die überarbeitete Fassung der „Grundsätze der Sportfischerei“ vorgelegt. 
Der Verbandsausschuss hat dieser Fassung auf seiner Sitzung am 6. 5. 98 in Göttingen zugestimmt. 
Die „Grundsätze der Angelfischerei“ des VDSF sowie die dazugehörigen Erläuterungen - s. unten - wurden am 16. Oktober 1998 in Veitshöchheim vom höchsten Gremium des VDSF, der Jahreshauptversammlung, einstimmig beschlossen.)
I. Die Fischerei wird als eigentumsgleiches Recht und nicht wie andere Nutzungen der Gewässer aufgrund Gemeingebrauchs ausgeübt. 
Inhalt des Fischereirechts und Umfang der Fischereiausübung sind in den Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer geregelt. Das Fischereirecht unterliegt dem Schutz und der Garantie des Grundgesetzes. Es kann nur im Rahmen seiner Sozialpflichtigkeit beschränkt werden.
II. Die Fischerei umfasst das Recht zum Fangen und Aneignen von Fischen sowie das Recht und die Pflicht zur Hege der Tiere und Pflanzen in ihrem Lebensraum. Sie nutzt die Produktionskraft der Gewässer. *Diese begrenzt wiederum die fischereiliche Nutzung.* Die natürliche Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern ist zu erhalten und zu fördern.
III. Der Schutz der Gewässer und der sie umgebenden Natur sind Ziel und Aufgabe der Fischerei. Angelfischerei ist ordnungsgemäße fischereiwirtschaftliche Bodennutzung. 
Sie wird nach dem Grundsatz der Nachhaltigkeit durchgeführt und stellt keinen Eingriff in Natur und Landschaft dar. Im Einzelfall können allerdings vordringliche Belange des Naturschutzes die Beschränkung der Fischereiausübung erfordern; eine Beschränkung findet jedoch ihre Grenzen in der im Fischereirecht verankerten Hegepflicht. 





Fischerei- und tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten. Der VDSF hat zusätzliche Regelungen über fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erlassen.
IV. Die ordnungsgemäße Angelfischerei stellt eine sinnvolle, soziale und in die Natur eingebundene Betätigung von erheblicher volkswirtschaftlicher Bedeutung dar. Sie weckt und fördert das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge in der Natur und trägt dazu bei, einen gesunden Lebensraum zu erhalten oder zu schaffen.
Erläuterungen:
zu I: 
Fischerei ist Rechtsausübung. Das in Gesetzen niedergelegte Fischereirecht steht dem Eigentumsrecht gleich. Es steht deshalb unter dem besonderen Schutz des Artikel 14 Grundgesetz, der das Eigentum, und damit auch das Fischereirecht, garantiert. 
Daraus folgt, dass Eingriffe in das Fischereirecht, die eine Enteignung darstellen, nur zulässig sind, wenn die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen vorliegen. Ohne Entschädigung ist eine Enteignung nicht zulässig. 
Lediglich Eingriffe im Rahmen der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums sind entschädigungslos hinzunehmen. Nach der gefestigten Rechtsprechung dürfen Eingriffe die Fischerei nicht gänzlich oder weitgehend unmöglich machen. 
Sinnvolle Nutzungsmöglichkeiten müssen erhalten bleiben. *Es muss eine Abwägung stattfinden, bei der die Interessen der Fischereiberechtigten entsprechend gewürdigt werden. Wie bei allen Eingriffen in Grundrechtspositionen sind auch hier die allgemeinen Grundsätze der Erforderlichkeit und Verhältnismäßigkeit zu beachten.*
zu II.: 
Aus dem Recht auf Fang und Aneignung der Fische ergibt sich zugleich die Verpflichtung zu waidgerechtem Verhalten gegenüber den Fischen und sachgerechtem Umgang mit dem Gewässer. 
Die Ausübung der Angelfischerei hat nach den Grundsätzen der Fischwaidgerechtigkeit zu erfolgen. 
Der Fischer trägt daher die Verantwortung dafür, dass
a) Angelgerät, Zubehör und Köder sachgerecht ausgewählt sind,
b) *der Fisch waidgerecht gefangen, nicht unnötig gehältert, tierschutzgerecht versorgt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wird und*
c) die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden.
*Die Fischerei ist sich bewusst, dass die Fischereiausübung im besonderen Maße von der natürlichen Produktionskraft der Gewässer abhängig ist. *
Dies bedeutet, dass





sich die Größe eines Fischbestandes nach den Verhältnissen in dem jeweiligen 
Gewässer richtet 





diese zugleich Art und Umfang des Besatzes bestimmen 



*die Fangtätigkeit danach ausgerichtet werden muss* und 





die Artenvielfalt zu erhalten und nachhaltig zu sichern ist.
Das Recht und die Verpflichtung zur Hege haben zum Ziel, die freilebende, dem Fischereirecht unterliegende Tierwelt als wesentlichen Bestandteil der heimischen Natur und somit als Teil des natürlichen Wirkungsgefüges in ihrer Vielfalt zu bewahren. 
Die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen müssen gesichert und verbessert werden, um einen artenreichen, gesunden und ausgewogenen heimischen Fischbestand in seinem Lebensraum zu schaffen und zu erhalten.
zu III.: 
Die Fischerei benötigt gesunde Gewässer. Diese sind so zu erhalten oder zu gestalten, dass Fische in ihnen leben, sich ernähren und vermehren können. 
Der Schutz der Gewässer ist zwar gesetzlich vorgesehen, der Vollzug der Gesetze jedoch häufig unzureichend. 
Deshalb haben die Fischereiorganisationen schon seit Jahren ein wirksames Gewässerüberwachungssystem geschaffen. Mehr als 13.000 besonders ausgebildete Gewässerwarte überwachen ständig die Beschaffenheit der Gewässer. 
Von ihnen und den am Gewässer befindlichen Fischern werden Fischsterben und andere Störungen des Lebensraumes im Regelfall als erste bemerkt. Die Fischer handeln und sorgen damit für ein schnelles Eingreifen der zuständigen Behörden.





Das jedermann gesetzlich gewährleistete Recht auf Naturgenuss trägt gleichzeitig die Gefahr in sich, die Natur zu stören. 
Davon ist der Angelfischer nicht ausgenommen. Er wird diese Störung jedoch aufgrund seines Verhältnisses zu dem von ihm genutzten Lebensraum so gering wie möglich halten. 
*Hierauf wird bei der Ausbildung auf die Fischerprüfung *besonderer Wert gelegt. Darüber hinaus sorgen mehr als 16.000 amtlich bestätigte Fischereiaufseher nicht nur für den Schutz der Fischerei, sondern zugleich für den Schutz des Lebensraumes.
In Einzelfällen kann es notwendig sein, auch die rechtlich gesicherte Fischereiausübung aus Gründen des Schutzes anderer Naturgüter einzuschränken. 
Dabei ist jedoch immer zu beachten, dass die gesetzliche Pflicht besteht, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegenden Tiere zu hegen und zu pflegen. Diese Pflicht darf nicht eingeschränkt werden.
*Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung unabdingbar verbunden*. Dabei dürfen ihnen nach § 1 Tierschutzgesetz ohne vernünftigen Grund keine vermeidbaren Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zugefügt werden. 
*Das Töten zum Zweck der Verwertung ist ein vernünftiger Grund* im Sinne dieser Bestimmung. 
Es hat so zu erfolgen, dass dem Fisch keine vermeidbaren Leiden zugefügt werden. Fischfang ausschließlich zur Freude am Drill ist weder fischwaidgerecht noch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zulässig.
zu IV: 





Fischereivereine, die auf örtlicher Ebene einen Mittelpunkt gesellschaftlichen Lebens bilden, sorgen für die ordnungsgemäße Ausübung der Fischerei. 
Damit ermöglichen sie Jung und Alt, Frau und Mann, Gesunden und Behinderten den Zugang zur Natur. Das Vereinsleben ist notwendig auf Dauer ausgelegt, weil die sachgerechte Betreuung der Gewässer eine langfristige Aufgabe ist, die alle Mitglieder verbindet. 
*Eine fachbezogene Aus- und Weiterbildung ist Voraussetzung für waidgerechtes Fischen*. Eine wichtige Aufgabe ist die Ausbildung der Jugend in besonderen Jugendgruppen und ihre Betreuung bei gemeinschaftlichen Veranstaltungen. 
Sie haben den Sinn, in den jungen Menschen das Bewusstsein, für Natur-, Gewässer-, und Tierschutz zu wecken, sowie die Bereitschaft, hierfür Verantwortung zu übernehmen. 
Die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelfischerei ist erheblich. *Die 650.000 VDSF-Mitglieder fangen jährlich 5.500 Tonnen Fisch in einem Gesamtwert von ca. 55 Mio DM.*
*Diese Fische werden der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt*. Mit 2,250 Mio Arbeitsstunden im Wert von 45 Mio DM leisten die Mitglieder einen beachtlichen Beitrag zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit. 
Einen großen Wirtschaftsfaktor stellen die Ausgaben der Mitglieder für Ausrüstung im Wert von etwa 200 Mio DM jährlich dar; davon leben Industrie und Handel. Die Angelfischerei ist in vielen Regionen von zunehmender Bedeutung für den Fremdenverkehr.
Einstimmig beschlossen von der VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung am 16. 10. 1998 in Veitshöchheim.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Bei meinen Recherchen zu einem Magartikel bin auch ich auf viele mögliche Fragen gestossen , die man Anglerverbänden stellen könnte.

Und habe daraufhin zusammen mit Sailfisch diese Fragen zusammengestellt (im Wissen dass diese nicht vollständig sein können).
Die Fragen findet Ihr auch hier *im aktuellen Magazin>>*.

Dazu haben wir alle Bundes/Landesverbände (VDSF/DAV) angeschrieben deren Emailadressen wir ermitteln konnten (es gibt tatsächlich noch Verbände, denen das Kommunikationsmittel der Email unbekannt ist oder die das aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht nutzen).

Die Antworten werden komplett veröffentlicht, sofern wir welche bekommen (der den Verbänden genannte Redaktionssschluss war der 20.09.)

Dann wird man sicherlich eher beurteilen können ob und in welcher Art und Weise welche Verbände sich tatsächlich für die Belange der Angler einsetzen.


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Thomas
Habe dazu ja auch schon etwas über den Bremer Verband geschrieben. Bin echt interessiert, welche antworten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



> Bin echt interessiert, welche antworten.


Ich auch )))


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Und hier der Text vom DAV, kurz und bündig und m.E. vollkommen richtig. der VdSF sollte sich da mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen...

*Zurücksetzen*



*Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*



Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist. Solche Gesetze sind z. B. die Fischereigesetze der einzelnen Bundesländer. Diese weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische, Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen. Der Angler käme in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz, wenn er dies nicht einhielte. *Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben!* 

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum genetischen Potenzial von Fischen lassen sogar vermuten, dass das systematische Entnehmen von großen Fischen im Endeffekt zu einer Veränderung der genetischen Architektur der Fische führt, d. h., dass das genetische Potenzial verarmt. Fischpopulationen würden durch die Negativselektion (gezielte Entnahme der kapitalen Fische) kleinwüchsiger, krankheitsanfälliger etc. Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen möchte. 

Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre. 

Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!


Und nicht wie beim VdSF :

*Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung unabdingbar verbunden*. Dabei dürfen ihnen nach § 1 Tierschutzgesetz ohne vernünftigen Grund keine vermeidbaren Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zugefügt werden. 
*Das Töten zum Zweck der Verwertung ist ein vernünftiger Grund* im Sinne dieser Bestimmung.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

So Junx und Mädels ...
Die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Verfahren heute EINGESTELLT !!!!

|supergri |supergri |supergri #6 

Besten Dank hiermit nochmal an Alle, die mich in der Sache unterstützt haben!

Andreas


----------



## kanalbulle (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH*


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Begründung?


----------



## Pilkman (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Hi,

hab die freudige Mitteilung eben schon bei BA gelesen, da kann man doch echt nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, die absolut richtige Entscheidung!!! #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die freudige Mitteilung eben schon bei BA gelesen, da kann man doch echt nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, die absolut richtige Entscheidung!!! #6


 
Weiss Du mehr über die Begründung, dass Du sie als richtig bezeichnest? Mangel an Beweisen wäre auch ne Begründung.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Es gibt doch noch sowas wie Gerechtigkeit?!? 
Wow - meinen Glückwunsch!:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch sowas wie Gerechtigkeit?!?
> Wow - meinen Glückwunsch!:m


 
*OB* es Gerechtigkeit war, würde ja eben nur besagte Begründung aussagen können.


----------



## NorbertF (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:


> So Junx und Mädels ...
> Die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft hat das Verfahren heute EINGESTELLT !!!!
> 
> |supergri |supergri |supergri #6
> ...



Wunderbar! Ich habe die letzten Wochen mehrfach an dich gedacht und auch allen (ansatzweise) Interessierten Bekannten die Story erzählt. Damit mal rauskommt was bei uns im Lande alles passiert.
Gut dass es ein gutes Ende für dich hatte.


----------



## Hummer (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die verwirrten Körnerfresser! :m



> OB es Gerechtigkeit war, würde ja eben nur besagte Begründung aussagen können.



Dafür brauche ich keine Begründung, wenn eine dermaßen offensichtlich blöde Aktion eingestellt wird.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Grins ich mir einen???
Ich grins mir einen!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



Hummer schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich keine Begründung, wenn eine dermaßen offensichtlich blöde Aktion eingestellt wird.


 
Dass die Aktion blöd war, mag sein,

dennoch wäre die Begründung der Einstellung sehr interessant;

alleine die Tatsache der Einstellung ohne Angabe der Begründung kann sehr unterschiedlich interpretiert werden und ist somit nicht hilfreich in der Diskussion. #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*



Hummer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die verwirrten Körnerfresser! :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dem ersten stimme ich zu, dem zweiten insofern nicht, weil die Begründug wichtig ist. Wichtig deswegen, weil ohne Begründung nach wie vor keine Rechtssicherheit geschaffen ist, sondern die Auslegung weiterhin regiert.

Ich sage mal aus Beispiel: Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt, weil das Gericht nicht nachweisen konnte, dass die Bilder in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden. Dann bedeutet eben der pure Vorgang des Einstellens noch lange nicht, dass es hier dann zukünftig erlaubt ist - im Grunde genommen besagt es dann sogar das genaue Gegenteil, nämlich dass es nicht eingestellt worden wäre, wären die Bilder in Deutschland aufgenommen.

Ich finde, gerade bei dem Thema, wo trotz großer Rechtsunsicherheit gerne mal missioniert wird, ist kein Spielraum für diese Unsicherheit. 

Ich freue mich für den Boardie - für die Sache als solche wäre aber am Ende ein Urteil besser gewesen - wobei ich ausdrücklich ergänze, dass ein Freispruch auch ein Urteil ist. Ein Freispruch, weil es erlaubt sein soll und keiner aus Mangel an Beweisen. Das ist nämlich Glück und kein Recht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Ein wunderbarer Schlag in die Nixnutzfresse!!! |muahah:


----------



## petriheil (12. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

hier ein zeichen für ihre tierliebe


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0JgMk0AObc&mode=related&search=

und der mensch ist abfall


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2006)

*AW: PETA vs. Anglerboard-Member?!*

Gratulation auch von mir, binn gespannt wenn Die nächste Anzeige von diesem verein gegen angler gestellt werden. z.Z. haben sie laut ihrer Homepage einen Jäger im Vesier, weil er " arme streunernde Hauskatzen " in seinem Revier gefangen hatte.


----------

